# CRGW (Previously CRMW) cyclers part 3



## kara76

new lucky home for you lovely ladies

good luck to each and everyone of you

heres a link to part 2 (the old thread)


----------



## pheobs1

Bookmarking x


----------



## newbie131

Feeling a bit glum tonight. I've reacted rather too well to the drugs and have loads of follies, so now they're worried I'm at risk of OHSS. Scared in case it all goes wrong - feel like I've been on the drugs for ever and there's so little time left to go. I can't have come this far only to fall at the last hurdle. Apparently there's a possibility they might have to freeze all the embryos if I do get OHSS; I guess that's not so bad. What I'm really scared of is it all being cancelled before I get that far. Eating lots of protein and drinking lots of milk, but I'm not really all that hungry - hoping that's just cos I'm eating loads and not a symptom!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all ok  

Newbie31 - It's easier said than done I know but try to keep thinking positive. What tx are you having?

AFM - Drugs being delivered tomorrow. Does anyone know if this will be all the drugs or just the Suprecur? 

    to all xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi newbie 

Sending u loads of hugs . Fingers crossed u can still progress to et. I've got Pcos so really worried when I start that will happen to me ! Sounds like ur doing everything u can to try keep the ohss under raps . 

Hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen85 said:


> Hi newbie
> 
> Sending u loads of hugs . Fingers crossed u can still progress to et. I've got Pcos so really worried when I start that will happen to me ! Sounds like ur doing everything u can to try keep the ohss under raps .
> 
> Hope u feel better soon xxx


Hi Helen,

When do you start treatment?

xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige ,

Still waiting for bloody af to turn up   as soon as it bothers to turn up I'll be waiting 21 days to downreg , all a waiting game at the mo . Think the stress of wanting it to turn up is holding it off !!! Trying not to think about it (but it's all I can think about if I'm honest)

You have progressed really quickly  bet it feels like a whilwind the way things have moved along so quickly for u . 

The way things all going you'll be on you 2ww before I even get started . I'll be sure to be stealing tips from u lol xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen85 - Hello, I hate waiting for things at the best of times, let alone having wait for your af to turn up! I hope it turns up soon for you. I kow things have gone really quickly for us, we've been quite lucky so far so I just  hope the luck stays us with us for the whole journey  . I'll gladly share some tips with you, although I think DP will be injecting me because i'm too much of a wuss  !!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all
Emnige you will get all the drugs together plus all the needles. The jabbing is fine, bit scary at first but you will soon get used to it. For the first few I used an icecube on my belly just to numb the area, once you have had a few jabs you will realise that they dont hurt and it is just the thought of jabbing yourself that is worse.


Helen hope af turns up soon for you, waiting is the pits


Newbie what have they suggested for you? Drink loads of water and eat lots of protein, very good for ohss. Hope that they dont cancel tx or need to freeze embies. 


Kara hope you are ok and having a fun time with tyler


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sugar Fairy, how are you doing? DP spoke to Debs who confirmed all the drugs will be delivered tomorrow   xxx

Newbie - I was told I was at risk of OHSS so was advised to get lots of protein in - chicken, fish etc. Amanda also suggested I bought some protein shakes. I bought Solgar - Whey to go shakes online. As Sugar Fairy said as well drinking lots of water as well should help xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige , 

Think I'm going to do the injections myself , don't trust dp lol . Hope it all turns out well for u love and you only have to go though all this once  xx


----------



## pheobs1

Girls I am a control freak and do my own jabs. Scary how quickly you get used to it. 
Xxx


----------



## Helen85

Pheobs,
I am exactly the same lol that's why I'll defo be doing them myself , when I finally get to that point :-| 

Sugar- thanks I know everything is never bloody easy with my body I can tell you got a life of it's own !!! Never does what I want to to  hope u and dh and feel ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to update you girls, I'll post properly tomorrow. I got 17 eggs, beyond my wildest hopes given my low amh. Let's hope they are good uns x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - yay yay yay!!!! well done you!!!! really pleased for you,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Oh mrs t well done you! Really really pleased for you xxxx
Rest up and hope they all get giggy with it tonight xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Well done Mrs T - so happy for you xxx

Anyone considered acupuncture during tx? xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Emnige, I've had it on two of my 3 cycles and am having it again on this one.....v relaxing xx


----------



## Helen85

Welcome mrs t!!!!!!!!!!! You must be over the bloody moon  hope ur feeling ok after ec  fingers crossed for really good eggs  xxx


----------



## Emnige

jk1 said:


> Hi Emnige, I've had it on two of my 3 cycles and am having it again on this one.....v relaxing xx


Hello Jk1 - I've got a free consultation booked in for a week today. Do you think it helps? Where do they put the needles? I know nothing about acupuncture!  Thanks xx


----------



## BexyPob

Wooo hooo Mrs T I am doing laps of the room for you, bloody fantastic news!!! I'm sending truck loads of   to IVF Wales tonight that they all get busy and you have fab embies, so exciting!!!! Good luck for the phone call , I'll be thinking of you xx

Emnige - just like Jo I've had acu the last cycle and reflexology for two cycles before that - highly recommend both and Pauline and Jackie at CRMW acupunture are fab x

Sorry in a rush but thinking of you all xx


----------



## jk1

They put them in my tummy, legs and one in the top of my head....it doesn't hurt though....(only one ever hurts for me and thats when they put the needle in the inside of my right ankle! the left is fine!!)

sometimes they vary where they put them depending on what stage you are at, the ones before and after ET are normally in different places.

Where/who are you having your free consultation with?  I always have mine with Pauline....she is fab as Bexy says!!

Jo xx


----------



## Emnige

jk1 said:


> They put them in my tummy, legs and one in the top of my head....it doesn't hurt though....(only one ever hurts for me and thats when they put the needle in the inside of my right ankle! the left is fine!!)
> 
> sometimes they vary where they put them depending on what stage you are at, the ones before and after ET are normally in different places.
> 
> Where/who are you having your free consultation with? I always have mine with Pauline....she is fab as Bexy says!!
> 
> Jo xx


I'm going to one literally around the corner from where I live. I knew CRMW had acupunturists there but it would be too far for me to travel to after work. It sounds good from what I've read about it xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Emnige - it depends on where you are in your cycle as to where they put the needles and how many are used. I think it does help because it does make you more relaxed and it doesn't really hurt either. Enjoy x


----------



## Emnige

Apologies for all the questions I have asked today but I have thought of another  !! I've been advised on what to eat (I.e. Chicken, fish etc) but I was wondering if there was anything I shouldn't be eating?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Emnige you can eat a sensible diet but when you start the 2ww eat a pg diet eg no soft cheeses, pate, raw eggs, raw meat, unpasturised milk, liver or uncooked shelfish. If you google what not to eat when pg that will give you an idea. I was advised to eat a high protein high fat diet during 2ww (atkins diet so you go into ketosis) as it could be good for implanting. Also no alcohol for a few weeks before starting tx and during tx.  Hope that helps. Also accupuncture is fab. Very relaxing. I had the needles on my lower legs and ankles, across my tummy and some in my ears and one on the top of my head. If you are stressed have one put in the skin between your thumb and first finger. That is the best one.

Helen hope af has turned up for you now,


Bexy how are you doing? Hope you and dh are ok

Mrs T waiting for the call, hope it is good news. Can I ask a question - did you feel anything while taking dhea. I am not sure whether or not I am making things up now lol. I am sure that I feel different in the ovary dept, feels a little like day 2 of stimming. Just feels a little fuzzy. Not other symptoms yet so hoping that it is going to be good for me.

Well AFM I am good and just taking my vits like a good girl. I have booked my planning apt for next wednesday. Early as I dont want ec till late october but thought I should get in there early so I have my place booked. I have more teaching hours from sept so dont want to mess that up and I cannot wait too much longer as my amh is probably dropping by the day he he.

Well of to clean the house as it is looking far too dusty today. Did all the washing yesterday so got all the ironing to finish as well. Busy busy domestic bee today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sugar - glad you've got your appt booked and it'll be great to get your dates sorted so you can start the countdown. Where did you get your dhea? Mine is micronized dhea from dhea.com which Amanda said would have less side effects. I didn't feel any different in the ovaries, just a bit more spotty than normal and hair and skin a bit greasier after a while. 

Yep, waiting for the call..


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hope you get the call soon Mrs T, I got the dhea from biovea (or something like that) and it is the microionised one. I have been looking at an american site that has done lots of research into dhea and egg numbers and quality and it is looking good. I really hope that it works and we get better numbers.


Looking forward to getting dates sorted now, so can start planning for next time. Just need a major influx of cash between now and then


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Still waiting ..Pharmacy just rang because they were short of gestone yesterday and our hearts leapt out of our chests! Grr

I wasn't expecting a change in numbers, just hoping for better quality..that remains to be seen. But I've been on the same protocol other than the dhea so it's gotta have changed things. Worth a try anyway because it can't do any harm. I know what you mean about the cash though, hope your teaching hours help. Or you could keep doing the lottery...


----------



## Mrs Thomas

A quick me post to give anyone with a low amh some hope - of the 17 eggs collected I now have 15, yes that's right 15 embryos!!!! ET Tuesday all being well


----------



## Emnige

Mrs Thomas said:


> A quick me post to give anyone with a low amh some hope - of the 17 eggs collected I now have 15, yes that's right 15 embryos!!!! ET Tuesday all being well


OMG!  Congrats Mrs T, wishing you all the luck in the world for ET & your 2ww  xxx    xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Mrs T! Fabulous news xxx


----------



## BexyPob

OMG Mrs T that is the best news I've heard in months and months!  Well done you, and a DAY 5 transfer this my lovely is definately your cycle I am over the moon for you.  Hope you manage to have a little relax over the weekend but I know you'll be thinking of your embies the whole time xxxx


----------



## newbie131

Congrats Mrs T - really pleased to hear it went well for you.

Afm - not so good. They've cancelled my treatment. I had more than 20 follicles in each ovary and apparently if I take the trigger drug like I was supposed to tomorrow then I'm at risk of getting really ill. So far the only real symptom I've had is feeling like my ovaries have turned into footballs, but it's getting more uncomfortable every day, so from a physical point of view I'm almost glad - I feel like I want my body back. But gutted that it's all for nothing. 

Had a cry in the scanning room this morning - Debbie was lovely and made me a really nice cup of tea and listened, but I still went out and blubbed in the car for ages before I drove to work. Luckily the blubbing helped and I was quite calm by the time I actually got there.

So now I have no option but to wait till I ovulate. I have a feeling it's going to feel worse before it gets better.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie I'm so sorry to hear your news, we all pray for a great result but never expect too good a result. You must be gutted but know that it's the right thing to do. Try and focus on the positives - you know you can respond and they can adjust your medication for next time. Let it all out, you'll feel better. Thinking of you x


----------



## BexyPob

Oh newbie I am so sorry to hear that. Mrs t is right it is valuable info.for your next cycle just must be v hard for you at the moment. this is such a horrid  rollercoaster. Keep drinking lots of water and get lots of rest too xx


----------



## jk1

Newbie - sorry to hear they cancelled your treatment hun....sending you loads of hugs xxxx

Mrs T - WOW 15 embryos!! amazing!! xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Emnige

Guess what?!

I have another question?

Lol  

Drugs were delivered today - we called CRMW who advised to keep all drugs in fridge - Suprecur, Menopur etc - is this ok? Do you keep yours in the fridge?

Also having a bit of a panic because when DP cleaned fridge he nudged temperature gage & i'm not sure what it should be on, please help! It probably sounds silly but is 1 colder then 5 or the other way around?

Sorry for all the questions   xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i have just had a failed icsi at ivf wales but have 3 frosties to use in fet, i was meant to be attending my followup on the 22nd to discuss fet but they cancelled my appt and sent me a new one for sep 21st so i rang them and they changed it to 25th july, i was wondering about tranferring my embies over to crmw basically because i can't trust ivf wales not to change my appt again as they seem to do this quite alot and i was hoping to have fet asap so have anyone done this before and how much do they charge for transferring the embies from ivf wales to crmw.

thank you for your help sam.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy the crmw website has full list of costs including transfer of embryos - hope that helps

http://www.crmw.co.uk/costs-of-treatments.php


----------



## sammy75

Thanks mrs t, I have emailed them so maybe they will email me back in the morning.


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello CRMW Cyclers,

I am about to start an ICSI attempt and was wondering if there was any tips or advice you could provide in preparation for it.  I wish everyone well and the best of luck.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Soneasze,

How are you?

Me & DP start our first ICSI cycle soon. We start d/r on this coming Wednesday so we're very excited  !

Is this your first ICSI? 

A few tips I have would be to take one step at a time and think positive. Relax, drink lots of water and just remain positive. All the best xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Soneasze
Welcome, everyone here is really lovely and such a support throughout cycling.  You'll find CRMW wonderful and the staff excellent, the whole process is a real rollercoater of emotions and they are just the people you need to help you through it.  Everyone is different when going through a cycle and we all react differently to the drugs but a positive attitiude really does help to get you through and I've found acupuncture has also helped me too.  Good luck with your treatment xx
Mrs T - wishing you a lovely phone call tomorrow, thinking of you xx
Hi to everyone, hope you're all keeping dry xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Bexy, will keep you posted hun x

Soneazse - the girls have given you good advice. You'll get loads of support and help here. Good luck


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Ladies,

I was wondering of any of you are taking baby aspirin to help with the bloodflow? If so, when do you start taking it, before you start treatment or after you start the injections?


----------



## Redkay75

Hello ladies,

Great to see some old faces and some new!

Been a little while but I needed to put it to the back of my mind inbetween treatments or I surely would have gone insane! 
Hello again to Kara, Mrs T, pheobs, Bexy, Jk, Carrie and Sugar and hi to everyone else, I have tried my very best to catch up on everyones stories up to now but this is just such a busy group. Sorry for all those BFNs and goodluck those in PUPO currently.

Mts T - 17 eggs, 15 embryos, jesus woman that is incredible, you must have nearly fainted when they told you, DHEA rocks it seems! good luck for ET. Hope you don't mind me asking but how many did you get on previous treatments?

Sugar - I'm in month 3 of DHEA, started directly after last tx, first month I was a little moody (but it's a great excuse for any mood swings or when you've just had enough of someone   " P*ss off... Oh I am sorry I'm so full of hormones I can't think straight!", I had loads of spots in the first months but now it's just 1 or 2 when I'm about to have AF, I did feel fuzziness around ovaries for couple of weeks but now nothing exeptional, however, my AF is  heavier and more painful but of course that could be due to the early M/C after last tx. cycles have gone from 23-28 days to 28-30 days!

Emnige - I'm booked in to have my EC and ET the same week as you although I could be a little behind as I'm on short protocol and my cycles have been longer over the last couple of months, I may ask about long protocol so that I plan better. Either way we will be cycle buddies.

AFM - I have an impending inspection at school which means long days at work and huge amounts of pressure to produce a brand new set of maths documents which in a special school is a huge undertaking. I desperately need to loose some weight but can't get to the gym atm as working til 8pm in school and quite frankly I'd rather knaw my own leg off to loose weight than go to the gym after a long day!   next cycle will include 425ml of menopur, gestone injections, steroids, and lots of chocolate!

Any way It's a pleasure to be back with you ladies.

K x


----------



## Redkay75

Sugar - one side effect I have forgotten to mention is extreme dry eye to the point where I have tears running down my face for hours, I know it's a bit of a misnomer but evidently my tears just aren't good enough at the moment and therefore my tear ducts are making too much. I also have micronised DHEA from DHEA.com like Mrs T.

K x


----------



## Sarah411

Hey ladies do you mind if I join. Due to have EC tomorrow at crmw but on friday at one of the scans we were infomed that if my ovaries haven't dropped enough for them to get at the follicles they will have to cancel our icsi and I will have to have an operation then start over. So its been a long couple of days and the waiting is awful but we keep thinking  and doing lots of praying and hoping it all works out. Nice to read about all your experiences also nice to read and see that there are other people out there just like me. Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - good to see you again. I had 8 eggs, 7 mature all fertilised on cycle 1 and 6 eggs, 3 fertilised on cycle 2 so a bit of an improvement ! I am still recovering from the shock to be honest. Let's hope it's improved quality as much as quantity. Good luck for your cycle.

Soneasze - Amandas advice was to take aspirin from egg collection but I've taken it since the start this time


----------



## pheobs1

Hi tinkers, didn't want to read and run. I've never had ivf but i think some of the other girls have had similar problems and doing star jumps helps!
I'm sure one of them will he along to tell you soon, but I think lots of star jumps helps so get jumping and lots of luck xxx
Mrs T hope you get a good call in the morning too xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tinkers - sorry I missed your post earlier. I have one ovary that's high and I was asked to do star jumps before EC. Yes, it's seriously supposed to help so give it a go. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you pheobs1 and Mrs Thomas that helps back to the star jumps it is. 

Sarah xx


----------



## pheobs1

;-) good luck and be sure to let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - meant to say good luck for this week. Hope you get to Friday and get your bfp x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Redkay - How are you? I'm so excited!! Is this your first cycle? We will be buddies!! How does the short protocol work? I start d/r in 2 days!!! Hope all runs smoothly for all us xxx
Off to bed now, goodnight everyone xxx sweet dreams!!! xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Tinkers best of luck for ec today, hope it all goes well for you. Star jumps are great for high ovaries.
Emnige how you doing? Not long till you start now, with SP you start d/r and stimming on day 2 of AF. LP you start d/r day 21 then have your baseline scan 2/3 weeks later then start stimming. 


Mrs T you really have done well this cycle compared to others, I am hoping to get better results this time too. I had 3 eggs all fert on cycle 1, 6 eggs and 4 fert (2 abnormal eggs) on cycle 2 and 2 eggs and both fert on cycle 3. What dose and drug did you stimm with? I am not sure whether or not to change from menopur to gonal F this time.  Good luck for the call later.


Pheobs good luck for this week, hope you are doing ok
Redkay welcome back. How are you feeling about this tx, I always need a total break (mentally more than from here   ) from tx after a bad outcome. It makes me feel a little more normal and refreshed.  Sounds like you have a super busy time at school atm, dont blame you for missing the gym. I need to lose lots of lbs before october but hate the gym so that could be interesting. Thanks for the info about DHEA. I am 2wks into it and other than a few zits and feeling more hormonal than normal I feel ok. Had fuzzy ovaries last week, like the feeling of day 1 or 2 of stimms but that seems to have gone now but I think I have ov'd now. Just hoping that it is doing its thing and makes me produce loads of eggies. 


SoneaSze - best of luck for you 1st cycle, as for advice just eat healthily and dont drink, keep your lower tummy warm (follies like the warmth until et - no direct heat after). I was advised to eat a high protein low carb diet after et as the embryos may prefer a low oxygen atmosphere. Ask amanda about it when you see her at the clinic. Just rest up and stay calm.


Sammy I know how you feel about the apt times at ivf wales. The worst thing about tx there. I am sure that Lyndon will take care of your embryos and everyone will give you all the help and advice that you need at crmw. They are great there. I hope that you managed to get everything sorted soon.


Bexy how are you doing? Hope you are ok


Well I have my planning on Wednesday, looking forward to that, will be good to get the next tx in motion. Hoping to get it all sorted so that I know when to start. Wont be until October but knowing its confirmed will be great. Had a lazy weekend and been cleaning and sorting today (fun or what   ) . Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - good luck for Wednesday, be good to get your dates organised. I've been on 450 Menopur for all icsi cycles. Must've been the dhea that increased the numbers x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - ET confirmed for tomorrow, will let you know how it goes


----------



## pheobs1

Great news mrs t, keep us posted xx


----------



## Emnige

Sugar - I really hope Wednesday goes well for you, good luck xxx
Mrs T - Great news, how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Golly it's so busy on here now I'm not sure I'll manage lots of personals but here goes:
Sugar - best of luck with your planning on Wed, it always feels good to have a date in the diary xx
Phoebs - hope you're coping and keeping everything crossed for Friday for you xx
Mrs T - I'm giddy with excitement for you, good luck tomorrow xx
Redkay - welcome back chick, sounds as though you have a difficult time in work ahead of you, we may well be cycling together I'm just waiting for the heads up from Amanda about short or long protocol, either way I'll be starting in June - eek scary and exciting at the same time  xx
Tinkers - welcome and good luck with the star jumps they work wonders apparently xx
Sonea - Good advice from Mrs T - Mrs T what dose do you take, I'm going to give it a go this time? xx
Emnige - good luck with the d/r on Wed hope it goes well xx
All well with me, work still busy and I'm still waiting to hear when I start xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - it's 75 mg daily. Glad you're feeling giddy for me, lol


----------



## Sarah411

hey ladies thank you to everyone who recommended star jumps it works my ovaries dropped and they managed to get at the follicles. So relieved! We got 9 eggs in total so happy with that as amh was quite low. Just relaxing now at home don't feel to bad just a bit sore. Hope everyone else ok today. Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tinkers - that's great news, you must be chuffed. Star jumps are amazing, lol


----------



## Emnige

Tinkers - Well done, 9 is amazing. Make sure you get plenty of rest xxx good luck sending you lots of


----------



## Sarah411

Thank you Mrs Thomas and emnige. Getting some rest in bed with some dvd,s. Xx


----------



## Emnige

I was wondering if there is such a thing as too much protein? Im drinking protein shakes at the advice if Amanda - I'm having one with breakfast and one for lunch so two a day. My diet does involve alot of chicken. I read that protein is good as it can help egg quality but I've also read it can hinder implantation? 

I'm now wondering whether I should continue as I am with the shakes or maybe drop to inf a day and should I continue with them after EC and/or ET? 

Thanks ladies   xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hi emnige. I was told to up my protein to 70grams per day. Sound a lot but the shakes can contain quite a bit. I can recommend the protein bars too for a change from the shakes. Hope this helps  Sarah Xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies just to let you know i am officially pupo with 2 blasts on board, let the crazy 2ww begin! X


----------



## Emnige

Dizzywizzy - congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of   xxx
Yonkers - thanks Hun will check my shakes when get home to see how much protein is in them!


----------



## Sarah411

Dizzywizzy big congrats. Sending lots of   xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Congrats Dizzy, fab news. Rest up.

I've only ever had iui bu the advice leaflet for after care says to eat a high protein diet?
Xxx


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one from me,

Dizzy congrats on being PUPO!!!

No news from me, was supposed to have baseline today but as usual my af is late!! fingers crossed it starts tonight!!

Hope you are all well,  Redkay lovely to see you back hun xx

Jo xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Just wanted to say it's another bfn for us. Otd not til Friday but right on que AF has started tonight. Can't tell DH as he has an exam tomorrow. I feel sick, I have no idea when we can try again as we don't have the money for ivf yet. I feel so sick. I've known AF was coming but jus today I've started to kid myself that it may e our turn. Devastating xx


----------



## Emnige

Phoebs - I'm so sorry, you never know it could still be BFP. Keep your chin up and try to think positive. I know it's hard hun but we're all here for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs, I am so so sorry. I know exactly how you feel, we had 4 bfn iuis before we moved onto ivf. Wish there was something more I could say. Take care of each other, hope you can tell DH soon. Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - i'm so sorry to hear that hun......thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Pheobs Thinking of you both at this difficult time x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh pheobs I am so sorry. What a horrid time for you. I know how hard it is when money is such an issue. I hope you can talk to dh soon. Big hugs to you xxx

Mrs t best if luck for et. I have 450 menopur too. 

Everyone else sorry for no personals as on phone. Will post properly tomorrow zx


----------



## SoneaSze

Pheobs1, so sorry for your result, take some time to recouperate and regroup your thoughts and emotions.

This is my first foray into forums, but its not my first ICSI attempt.  
My first ICSI egg collection resulted in zero fertilsationl. I was was so scared because I thought that it meant that we couldn't make embyros of our own. The staff were compassionate and explained that it wasn't always down to egg and sperm quality, it just happened sometimes. On my return for my second ICSI I was half expecting it to happen again, but it didn't. They changed the dosage of my drugs and we ended up with 20 eggs, 10 fertilised embryos. Unfortunatey, it ended in a chemical pregnancy that time, but it was still great to have overcome the fertilisation hurdle, and of course getting my first BFP even if it was for a few weeks. 
I am now on course for our 3rd ICSI attempt next month and look to it with hope and positivity. I want to do all I can with this cycle, baby aspirin, accupunture, chicken & eggs , star jumps, the lot! I suppose that's why I''m seeking advice from all of you.
I wish you all well and the best of luck in your journeys to motherhood.


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck today mrs T xx


----------



## newbie131

Sorry to hear your news phoebs - hope you can tell DH soon and have a big hug.

Mrs t - good luck for today


----------



## Sarah411

Hope your doing ok pheobs hope your resting. Good luck mrs T. Had a phone call from clinic today having my ET tomorrow morning. Excited but slightly nervous.  Still resting today. Getting plenty of   in and lots of  hope everyone else is well today. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - how are you doing today? Hope you're bearing up - big hugs. Hope you get to talk to dh soon x

Tinkers - good luck for ET, you have nothing to worry about. They'll take great care of you and your embies

Afm, I'm pupo with 2 embryos on board. Thanks for all your best wishes


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - I am so, so sorry to hear your news Phoebs, really am thinking of you it's such an awful time.  I hope you've been able to talk to your DH about it and have a hug xx
Mrs T - what fantastic news, rest easy girl xx
Dizzy - good luck to you too in enduring the 2ww  xx
Afm - just heard back from Amanda and she is recommending DHEA now as the results have been so good and the thought of a response like Mrs T's would be fab so we're on hold for a few months whilst that takes effect xx


----------



## Queenie1

sugar good luck for your app tomorrow hope it goes well. x


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - hope you are ok hun xxxx

Mrs t - congrats on being PUPO....i'm so excited for you!! xx

Bexy - hows you today? xxxxx

AFM - had baseline - but lining still too think to start stimming....so have to go back for scan either tmrw, thurs or friday but EC will be put back now so might have to push my holidays back 

hope everyone is ok

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Tinkers - Good luck for your ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx
Mrs T - Congrats on being PUPO xxx
Dizzy - I hope your 2ww goes quickly , sending you lots of   xxx
Hyperbexy - What's DHEA?
Queenie - Not long until your OTD now, sending you lots of   xxx
jk1 - I hope you get to start stimming soon xxx
Sugar - Good luck for tomorrow xxx

AFM - I start d/r tomorrow. We're both counting down the hours, minutes and seonds now  ! Have my first acupuncture this Thursday also which I'm also looking forward to. Enjoying my protein shakes   - well they smell better than they taste but all for a good cause. I'm watching baby hospital on tv and they're all so adorable, I just hope they all get better soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say good luck for tomorrow Sugar x


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone!

I'm starting down regulating today   and am due to have my 1st acupuncture tomorrow but now I'm a bit concerned as to whether I should because I know down regulating is about thinning the lining of the Uterus and I've just read another post which says that acupuncture helps to thicken the lining of the Uterus. 

Should I wait until I start stimming to start acupuncture or am I ok to go tomorrow? Any info would be great please xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck today tinkers xx
Emnige not sure about acu, never tried it sorry. Yeahy for starting dr today xx


----------



## BexyPob

Tinkers - hope your ET went really well and you are now fully PUPO, put your feet up xx
Phoebs - How you doing?   xx
Sugar - good luck today xx
Jo - sorry your baseline didn't go to plan chick, and I hope you don;t have to move your holidays xx
Emnige - don't worry about the acu if the practitioner is a specialist in fertility treatment they will know which points to concentrate on for the right time in your cycle.  DHEA is a hormone to help produce better quality and quantity of eggs, usually for older cyclers who need a bit of extra help  Hope your first jab goes well xx
Mrs T - no jumping  xx
Hi to all hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - sorry to hear about your scan, hope you don't have to move your holiday, that would be annoying. Let us know how you get on

Phoebs - how are you doing Hun? Hope you managed to talk to DH and get a much needed hug

Bexy - I promise I won't jump around to much, DH will have to restrain me when my Robbie comes on stage though, yum. Enjoy x

Sugar - will look out for news of your appt later x

Tinkers - hope everything went well

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all


Mrs T   for the 2ww, great news that you are now pupo and with the best of a good bunch too. I am sure that this is the one for you. Enjoy TT, I saw them last time they were in Cardiff (no Robbie though) and they were amazing.
Bexy I am on DHEA too and hoping for a much better result this time. It can only help cant it. It has to be worth a shot.
Pheobs   hope you are doing ok   
Emnige Woohoo today is the day, hope the jabbing goes ok. Enjoy the accu, i loved it.
JK sorry to hear that the baseline wasnt good, hope that thursday brings you better news.
Tinkers hope et went well and you are now pupo. Rest up and hopefully the next 2weeks will fly by for you.


Well I have had my planning and I am now booked in for ec the week of 24 October. Will be taking norethisterone on day 21 or august af (early sept) and should stop on 4th Oct. Glad to have things planned and now I just wait. Will be able to enjoy our holiday and will be back refreshed ready to start again.


Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Sarah411

Afternoon ladies. Thank you all for your wishes. ET went well Lyndon was very happy with our embies. Got a lovely picture to keep also. So now I'm officially PUPO. Hope the next 2 weeks fly by. How is everyone today hope your all well. Sarah xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Tinkers, congrats on being pupo. I am going stir crazy already, this horrible weather doesnt help! X


----------



## pheobs1

Tinkers congrats on being pupo xx
Dizzy how you, joining me onthe crazy train??

Afm haven't told DH yet, he was being a bit of a jerk last night! Also had brown gunk yesterday am, nothing all day, a bit last night and this am and nothing a day. Got an awful headache that I've had since Saturday so just having a nap. Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - so glad you're appt went well and you've got your dates booked. Hope that dhea will work it's magic on you too

Tinkers - congrats on being pupo

Phoebs - is that normal for you - maybe it's not all over? Have you tried testing. You really should talk to dh though Hun x

Afm no frosties for us but they did move onto blasts. Am so gutted just burst into tears in tgi Fridays - how embarrassing!


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Mrs T, brown gunk is normal for me but it's usually followed straight away by full flow AF, so still on pins. Don't want to stress DH out until I know for sure. I did hot on Tuesday and it was bfn, but otd is Friday. So the torture is dragging out.
It's really difficult for DH as we have male factor, so I try to deal with my own feelings first before having to deal with his issues of guilt. I swear everytime I go to the loo my heart is in my mouth!
Xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs....thinking of you, and have my fingers crossed for you.

Mrs T....I have cried every time they've phoned to say they are not going to freeze them....luckily I've always been home though!!

AFM.....AF well and truly started so should be ok for baseline tmrw and to start stimming, am also going to have to try and move my holidays now as we are 4 days behind schedule!!  Just come back from acupuncture which was relaxing so looking forward to tmrw now!!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for no perosonals, just wanted to update and say that DP has just done my 1st injection  ! Down regulating has officially begun for me  ! Now I just need to  that AF arrives before my baseline scan on July 4th! I was quite nervous & I was shaking a lil bit but DP was brill and didn't feel much only toward the end had a slight sting and now it's just a bit itchy and red!! Feel like we are on our way now!


----------



## jk1

Emnige....well done you and DH!!! mine itches and goes red too hun...its all normal!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T really sorry I missed your post about your frosties. I can imagine how disappointing it must be, but I'm sure your going to get a lovely bfp with your embies xxx

Emnige well done on the injections! Whoo hoo your on your way. Respect for letting DH do it, I'm far too much of a control freak to let him do it! Xxx

Jk so glad that AF is here for you, so here you go, buckle up!

Sugar, so glad your appointment went well and you have a plan xx

Hope everyone is doing ok.
Afm still got brown gunk, a bit more than yesterday. It'd Friday, thinking about testing tomorrow?? Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - any news - did you test again this morning? Hope ur ok x

Jo - glad AF arrived, hope your baseline goes well. Hope changing your holiday isn't too much of a hassle - where are you going?

Emnige - well done on first jabs

Bexy - wasn't the concert amazing! Rob was really on form and I promise I wasn't bouncing. I hope embies like dancing though, lol

How's everyone else?

Mrs T x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi mrs T got bfn this am, still no AF, but I'd be foolish to think the result would change by tomorrow. Mao looks like it's over for us for the time being xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to hear that Phoebs, this process is just torture isn't it x


----------



## Emnige

Phoebes - Sorry hun, lots   xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the long post, this a me post sorry.

I've just got back from my acupuncture consultation and have decided that it is not for me. Well, not at the place that I went to anyways. 

The acupuncturist (is that what they're called?!) didn't make me feel comfortable at all. The first thing he said to me was why do you want acupuncture? I'd already rung and requested fertility acupuncture, surely he should've known this? Oh and he turned up late  !

After I'd explained why I wanted acupuncture, the second thing he said to me was 'It will hurt' in a rather sturn voice  !

It gets weirder...

The third thing he said to me 'If you could have a magic wand and change one thing in your life what would you change?' before i'd had a chance to answer he seemed to go into a dreamlike state and said softly 'I like Cavier so I would use my wand to get a lifetime supply of Cavier'  . Is it normal for acupunncturists to ask these weird questions?

He asked me if I had any questions, but to be honest I was quite bewildered and couldn't think of anything. He didn't even explain to me how acupuncture worked or the process. 

Then he showed me a needle asked to see my hand and jabbed it my hand -    - Ouch, why did he do that? He said they usually put a third of the needle in and asked if I wanted him to push it in more- Uh no thank you!

After 15 minutes I left  .

I'm a bit sad because I was so looking forward to giving us the best chance possible to succeed and now I kind of feel like i've let us both down, plus I now have cramp in my hand  .

Ladies, please help me, what are the acupuncturists like at CRMW? Are they kinder than this evil man? Does it really hurt and will they put me at ease? I need some reassurance!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi everyone, 

Good luck to those awaiting their BFPs, Mr T and Pheobs1! Good Luck to those about to start stimming too, JK & Em! 
I'm a bit behind all of you it seems. I've just stopped taking the Norethisterone today and am awaiting for my AF to arrive. Am on short protocol and have collection scheduled on the 4th July. 
Em, What was the acupunture like? Do you feel better for it? (ah...just read your post, doesn't sound very zen to me) Sorry you had such a bad time.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Soneasze,

I left after the free consultation, it just didn't seem right, so I dind't have any, other than the one he jabbed in my hand (ouch).

Left me a lil scared!


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Emnige.....this is the third time I've had acupuncture and can honestly say i've never had the experience you did!! I have Pauline at CRMW and have had for a couple of years....she is lovely.......v normal!!  

Had baseline number 2 today....so start stimming tonight....finally!!! Fingers crossed still on track to have my EC W/C 27th June...thank goodness for that!!

Hope everyone is ok

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi jk1,

Does acupuncture hurt? I might give CRMW a go!


----------



## kara76

Jk that's wonderful news

Em wow what a strange appointment lol, acupuncture can sting a little but shouldn't hurt as such and the acupuncturist at crmw are highly quaified fertility ones and not at all weird lol


----------



## jk1

Emnige - only the one in my right ankle hurts me....hardly feel the others!! 

Thanks Kara....am a little more excited now although found the new menopur thingys even more complex than the old ones where you had to mix every day!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say that's great news Jo, good to see the new ticker


----------



## Helen85

Hi all 

Back from hols had a lovely time !! Af arrived the day we were leaving so start down regging the 30th June  egg collection booked week commencing 1st aug. Rang to order drugs only cost 380!!! Couldnt believe how cheap it was !  was expecting at least double that if I was honest (will that be everything ordered. !) anyway at least we are on our way at last  

Going to read back about everyone now to see how everyone is doin  hope ur all well xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen,

Glad you had a good hol, are you feeling refreshed?!

Congrats on starting d/r this month. I think you must have the same drugs as me as I was expecting it to come to about £700-£800 but mine was £380 also! 

xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Been a bit busy so just catching up
Mrs T - I'm so sorry to hear about the frosties chick, what a shock that must have been for you...let it all out chick, doesn't matter where you are.  Hope you're coping with the 2ww.  Wow weren't TT brilliant, I was expecting good, but that blew me away!!!xx
Sugar - sounds as though you had a good appointment, think we may well be cycling together along with having teenage spots with the DHEA  xx
Emnige - what a weird acupuncturist, I can safely say neither Pauline nor Jackie have stabbed me with a needle or asked me about magic wands...think you'd find either of them a completely different experience  
Helen - how did you get such cheap drugs, mine were £700 last time!!! 
Jo - good luck with the stimming, v exciting!
Sonea - yes at a good acupunture clinic you feel amazing afterwards, hope your af is on its way xx
Phoebs - you poor thing you're really going through it one way and another, hope you're okay xx
TInkers & Dizzy - hope you're both not too mad yet  
AFM - we think the dog has rupturerd his cruchite ligament so it's all go here and preparing ourselves for him having surgery


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Hyper- god knows how it was so cheap  think that because of my age and Pcos they are putting me on a low dose , not complaining as it's turned out loads cheaper than I had budgeted for ( kept a grand just incase) 

Emnige- god that's funny we must have the exact same dose lol must be cause or age  did u get everything ?? Was the Progesterone Support in there ?? Are u injecting or having  Suppositories?? 

Hx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Helen - I'm injecting. It includes everything. 3 bottles of suprecur (burserlin). 2 boxes for menopur. Needles and other equipment, 2 sharps bins, cotton wool, pessaries and the all important hcg shot. I was amazed at the price, I thought it would just be for the suprecur but everything turned up! We're now on day 3 of d/r. It might be as you said because we are similar in age.
Hyperbexy - I know he was  ! Sorry to hear about your dog, I hope he's ok. You must have had alot of drugs for £700, mine were the same as Helens £380 xxx
Mrs T - Sorry about your FET, how are coping during the 2ww?
Hi everyone else xxx

AFM  I've just got off the phone to Pauline and have acupuncture booked for next Wednesday  ! She sounded human and not at all weird so i'm looking forward to it although if i'm honest i'm a bit more scared about it all after what happened yesterday! Not sure if i'm going crazy but seem be having a few minor side effects from the d/r - funny achy almost crampy feeling in stomach and fuzzy vision is this normal?! I assume so! No headaches though and i'm managing to drink 2l of waters a day as well as my 2 protein shakes  !


----------



## jk1

Hyper - sorry to hear about your dog  hope he is ok bless him xxxx


Helen & Emnige - my drugs were about £600 which was loads less than I had budgeted for too!!


Mrs T - hope you are ok hun xxx


No news from me....think I've decided to leave my 2 weeks holiday as the w/c 27th....Debbie said EC should either be the Wednesday or the Thursday of that week so I was thinking of pushing it back but decided (after my boss implied it was 'a bit late to be changing') that I'm going to leave it as it is and have a few days off before hand to relax....also its 10 years since our first date on the 25th so i'm hoping dh has planned something nice!! 


Hope everyone is ok,


Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - so sorry to hear about your dog, hope he is ok huni

Jo - it'll be nice to have a couple of days in the lead up to treatment anyway. If your DH is like most men I would drop lots of hints or he'll never get it right, lol

Emnige - I've had acu with Pauline before and she was lovely, totally the opposite of your strange experience

Helen & Emnige - enjoy your bargain drugs. Mine cost £1100 being an old timer!

Hope everyone else is good

Afm only a few days in and oh it's going slowly. Back in work Monday so that'll help, not that I want to go back. Dropped Amanda a line to let her know my dhea success and had a lovely email back wishing us good luck. Did my own gestone injection tonight because DH is out tomorrow night, he was proud of me, bless


----------



## jk1

wow Mrs T - I'm impressed you did your own gestone injection!! I couldn't do mine on my last cycle....my DH will be locked up till after 7pm when he has done my injection!!!   


Pants weather today  I'm helping my friend with her little girls 5th birthday party today....her first proper party with all her friends from school....its going to be manic but i'm looking forward to it!!


Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


Jo xxx


----------



## jk1

Ladies....I need some advice.....I asked Debbie the other day about what other drugs I can take and she said the main ones are gestone and steroids which i'm having anyway.......

I noticed that queenie and pix (on the ivf wales thread) also had clexane and progynova.....does anyone know what these are given for as I'm going to ask for them.....both queenie and pix have had a number of failed cycles like me and now both are pg!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - Debs said before that only Kara was mad enough to do her own gestone but a few girls do their own! I'll be letting DH do it apart from the odd occasion. 

Clexane is an injection to thin the blood, ivfwales wouldn't give it to me because it does the same job as aspirin which I'm taking - 75mg a day. Progynova is extra oestrogen tablets which is used to improve the lining of the womb (I had to have it at crmw last time because it wasn't thick enough on it own). The clinic will let you know if you need it as they scan you. Pix had it because it was a FET. Hope this helps 

I suggest you talk to the clinic next time you go in - Amanda will give you honest opinions about whether they could help you.


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T...thanks for the information...maybe I don't need the progynova then because they have always said that my lining is good.....fingers crossed it is this time!! 

When do you start taking asprin.....if I was going to take it should I already have started it?

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - Amanda recommended aspirin from day of EC but ivfwales said I could start it before so I took it from starting stimms. Always check with the clinic though because everyone is different


----------



## jk1

Thanks Mrs T I have another scan on Monday so I will ask Debbie then about it....I have also pm'd pix as i think she took extra supplements but will check with CRMW before I take anything!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - yes Pix took loads of supplements. Apart from the dhea the only extras I've done is brazil nuts, pomegranate juice, pregnacare and omega 3. Hope your scan goes well Monday x


----------



## Cath34

Hi ladies

Can I just say that I have had many failed cycles before finding Dr Gorgy. No I have a little baby boy.
He puts everyone on clexane as it doesn't do the same as asprin at all. Also there are new studies showing that asprin can effect implantation and so he has told me not take it anymore especially for my next cycle. I have blood clotting/homozygous positive and therefore was taking both asprin and clexane for that but on his say so I'll just be taking clexane (which stops blood from clotting) Asprin keeps it thin.
JK1 - Are you having prenisolone? Dr G's patients are pretty much on 25mg but we upped to 40mg after ET and all got pregnant. Now he is suggesting I start on 40 as it worked for me. I was on other drugs also but I dont want to bombard you with all that. I just thought I'd mention that anyway, good luck x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - glad Cath has clarified for you, sorry if I confused matters. That's exactly why you should only take the advice of the professionals, I hope the clinic can advise you on Monday. Good luck x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all


Sorry have been away and not posted but have been feeling off for a few days. Think it is the normal hormones returning with horrendous PMT but it looks as though AF will be regular so that looks good for predicting dates to start norethisterone. I just hate this feeling of complete and utter uselessness of my own body. Why wont it just work properly - just once. Count yourself lucky girls my drugs bill is around £1700    . And what do I get for that - £850 an embryo and no baby.


Mrs T how are you doing, hope you are not too crazy yet.


Jo They are very good at the clinic at advising you on what to take. I asked about taking clexane and amanda said that unless you have clotting issues (i dont) then taking it does not help anything, she thought that if anything it may affect implanting. She did say that you should try and have a high protein low carb diet (atkins) after et to make the uterus a low oxygen environment to make the embryo implant to find an oxygen supply. I am taking DHEA, coenzyme 10, arginine, vit b and will be taking apimist (when I can afford it    ) Not sure if anything really helps but my body needs all the help it can get to get more eggies. 


Emnige Pauline is great, i have had acupuncture with her before and I loved it. I had needles down my back during the 1st session, then  in my legs tummy and head in the other ones. She puts them in my hands too when I am mega stressed. Very good those ones, i felt so calm for a few days after that. 


Cath so pleased that you now have your little boy


Bexy    and    for you dog, hope he/she will be ok


Helen so glad you can start jabbing now, bet you are very excited.


----------



## Helen85

Yes thanks I am really excited if I'm honest , roll on 30th . God u poor thing 1700 just for the drugs that is loads . Just hope they have ordered enough stuff for the amount I've paid . Hope so  

Hope u feel better soon sweetheart xx


----------



## jk1

Cath, Sugar and Mrs T - thank you all for the advice....I've been told about the higher dose of steroids so i will ask about that on monday too....

Its so hard to know what to do for the best sometimes.....I will ask Debbie and Amanda on Monday and see what they think....

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Wow, it's quite on here today! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Sugar - OMG, £1700!!! I was expecting mine to be around £800 so when DP said £380 I wa convinced not everything would arrive but it did. I'm feeling more postive about the acupuncture now after reading all the positive reviews of Pauline so am quite looking forward to Wednesday now and DP will be coming with me which will help. 

Hello to everyone else, sorry for no personals - I spend everyday typing in work 8 hours straight I think my hands are going to drop off today they are a bit achy  !


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - good luck for scan tomorrow, hope they answer all your questions

Bexy - how is your dog? Been thinking of you

Sugar - good to hear from you. Sometimes a bit of time out can do us the world of good. Hope you are doing ok, I've been thinking of you and hope the dhea works it's magic for you

Phoebs - how are you doing?

Tinkers - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad

Emnige - how's the jabbing going, it's amazing how quickly you get used to it isn't it

Helen - not long now..

Sorry if I've missed anyone else. Afm back to work tomorrow so that should help the 2ww go a bit more quickly


----------



## Emnige

Hmmm....

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2011/06/11/new-1m-ivf-clinic-plan-absolutely-crazy-91466-28859550/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mrs T - D/R is going well, drew a little blood tonight as needle scratched on way in but it's all a learning curve. 5 down, let's see how many more to go! Are you working rught up until your OTD? xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Emnige, I have mine with Pauline on tuesday evening this week coming so i'll tell her to be nice to you after your 'weird' acupuncture experience!!  xx


----------



## Emnige

jk1 said:


> Hi Emnige, I have mine with Pauline on tuesday evening this week coming so i'll tell her to be nice to you after your 'weird' acupuncture experience!!  xx


Aw, thanks Jo  How's things?


----------



## jk1

ok thank you....have my first follie scan tmrw evening so fingers crossed there are some in there (but not too many!!)  Think i can already feel my ovaries......i might just be imagining it though!!!


----------



## Emnige

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow   Are you going to Cowbridge for Acu?


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Feeling really tired today, not sure if this is a side effect of the d/r drugs or if I'm just tired anyway but can't keep my eyes open! I wish I had my own business so I could work from my bed! 

Hope everyone else is ok? Sorry for no personals xxx


----------



## Helen85

I know mrs t 10 days to go , really excited and nervous at the same time if u know what I mean .

Roll on the 30th 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all doing ok xx


----------



## Helen85

Emnige - you feeling less exhausted ?? How u finding the injections ?? I'm a little nervous I will admit lol  xx


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Emnige....i am going to cowbridge for my acu tmrw night......also...i was very very tired in my first week of down regging this time so i think it might be the drugs hun xxx

Hey Mrs T.....how you doing? xxx

Hi Helen...not long till you start injecting too now....whoop whoop!!

Had my scan....after 4 days of stimming I have 12 follies in my right and 15 in my left....staying on 225iu till wednesday when it will be dropped down....also looking like EC will be earlier in the week now too....which is better for us with regards to holidays etc anyways!!

Also asked about upping my steroid dosage which is fine to do, asked about all the vitamins I bought on the weekend....won't do any harm....and also asked about womb relaxant so having that too!!

hope everyone is ok....at least monday is over!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi Jo,

I know it has come around really quickly  

God but your glad with ur numbers sounds like your cycle is going really nicely  

hopefull we'll all have our bfp pretty much around the same time . Would be really lovely for us all to be going through pregnancy together on here  fingers crossed xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone!

JK1 - Feeling really tired still, struggling to keep my eyes open! What's a womb relaxant? It sounds like your tx is going well. Sending lots of  .

Helen - Still tired! Injections are going ok. I was really nervous on the first one and am still nervous every night but it does get easier with each one. 

Hello everyone else!


----------



## jk1

Helen....that will be fab!! 

Emnige....I have a problem with embryo transfer on my last 3 cycles and so they think my uterus was prob contracting when putting the embryos in....this time i have had an op to help and also asked for womb relaxant to stop it from contracting xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige ,

Think I'll be the same ! dont really like needles , mind you don't think anyone is to keen on them really are they   I'll be injecting myself so think I'm more worried about that than anything else but I'm sure once one is done I'll be fine  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say so glad your scan went well Jo and you are able to take some extras to help too. What dose steroids are you going to take?


----------



## kara76

wow you chatty bunch

jk so pleased your having higher dose steriods and the womb relaxant too yay

hiya everyone...


----------



## SoneaSze

Here we go ladies! Hold on tight!

My AF arrived on Sunday.   Basleine scan today was looking ok, but I appear to have a c shaped uterus. I started Suprecur at 30iu tonight, onto the menopur tomorrow at 300iu. The first needle is always the hardest! I find don't bleed or bruise as much if I stab myself before dinner. 
Please let this be the cycle that makes my baby!  

Good luck with your drugs and acupuncture, JK and Emnige
Hang in there Mrs T not long to result day!
Good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone!

Feeling a bit more awake this morning, although didn't want to get out of bed!

JK1 - Hope you enjoy your acupuncture this evening 

Hello everyone else! I'm in work now so had better do some work! Catch up with y'all later! 

           


Just bought Zita West's book for my electronic kindle ereader, looking forward to have a read on my lunch break! Has anyone else read this? xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hello Ladies how is everyone today   I have 9 days t go until pregnancy test feeling very nervous. Feeling sicky today DH thinks its pregnancy hormones lets hope so. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Tinkers (Sarah),

Make sure you stay away from those pee sticks until OTD  ! It's quiet on here today! How are you feeling? I'm   for you. Is this your 1st ICSI? It's my 1st ICSI. I have my baseline scan on the 4th of July and am counting down the days!

How did you find EC & ET? Any tips?! xxx
Lots of


----------



## Sarah411

Hey emnige, i am trying my hardest to stay away from my test that they gave me at the clinic.  
so hard but i have to be good.Not feeling to bad felt a bit sicky this am and got some light cramps other than that im good. How are you finding the injections? I cant believe how quick time has gone for you lots of . ec was not to bad not painfull at all they really look after you. bit uncomortable when you get home i would suggest taking time off to help your body recover and stock up on films its been a lifesaver for me lol. ET was amazing. they put it on the big screen so you can see your embies and they give you a pic as well which was lovely. its over really quick about 10 mins. Best tip is make sure your bladder is full. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## jk1

Kara & Mrs T - thank you, how are you both.....Kara - I said to Debbie I want the womb relaxant....and that I know you had it when you fell with Tyler so it must be a good idea!! 

Emnige - just back from acupuncture....I told Pauline you were seeing her tmrw and that you'd tell her about your 'weird' experience!! 

Helen....hows you today? xx

Tinkers - hope you are feeling all good hun!! not too long to go to test date now!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - Thanks hun! Um might be a bit of a strange question but do you wear when you go for acupuncture?! Did you enjoy it?

Tinkers - 9 days isn't too long away. So far the injections have been ok. No side effects really just tiredness. I'm glad I haven't had any hot flushes or headaches  . Things have started to go quite quickly for us,actually this time at the moment between d/r & our baseline scan is the longest we've had to wait for anything. I think when I have my baseline scan things will start go feel like it's moving a bit quicker again and it'll be my turn for EC before I know it! Mind you, looking at your signature it looks things have progressed quite quickly for you also. I think i'll definately be taking some time for EC & a few days after ET. It must have quite emotional and amazing to see your embies being transferred back. I can't wait.

Hello everyone, hope you're all having a nice evening. I've been naughty and had a KFC   but I was good all day so it was a treat for myself  !

xxx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - i did enjoy it....always do!! Its not a strange question at all....I went straight from work today so had a suit on.....i just rolled my trousers up to my knees and loosened them so she could get to my tummy....i wouldn't wear a dress though because then you would have to roll the whole thing up....if i'm not going from work i wear leggings and a top so i can just roll them up...

jo xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hey Jo  i cant wait to test hope the next 9 days goes quickly. How are you doing?

Emnige no not to long just hope we get a BFP fingers crossed.   Glad the injections going ok , i was tired on them too it tails off towards the end so fingers crossed for you. No we havent waited long for anything really thats the good thing about the clinic. It is emotional seeing the embies DH was crying i think it was all the build up and then too see it all happen was the icing on the cake it was all a bit surreal. Yeah taking time out afer ec and et is a good idea i took 2 weeks off as its given me time to relax seeing as my job is stressful its the last thing i needed. One thing i found good was on another forum they said that the colour orange is good luck for fertility and when you go in for ec and et the rooms are full of orange!!!!!!!! so hopefully it's true> 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - Glad you enjoyed it. I usually wear jeans but they are quite loose but I think I'll bring a pair of shorts with me as well just in case!

Tinkers - Sending you lots and lots of    . Did you have any other side effects, hot flushes, headaches etc? I think I would probably cry then if your DH did. I cry at everything, even if I see someone else crying and I don't know why they're crying but it just sets me off ! I'm thinking i'll take about 2 weeks off also. I know the orange thing - omg - I have an orange wallpaper on my phone, the background on pc at work is an orange screensaver & I even use orange post it o=notes, lol!


----------



## Sarah411

Emnige. I had a headache for the 1st 2 days then nothing. no flushes though!!!! I know its orange madness. lol Ah bless you you are allowed to cry though seeing what we are going through and the added emotion and hormones. I ve been a bit hormonal after having ec and et but not to much or too bad although DH would probably disagree lol. xxx


----------



## newbie131

Eminege, how much Menopur did you get? It sounds like you had the same drugs as me but yours were so much cheaper, so it must be something to do with the quantities. Mine cost £900! I had the same of everything but 3 boxes of 1200iu Menopur - I think that must be the difference. What dose are you on? I was on 300iu to start with, although they dropped it when I started over-reacting. 

Tinkers - keeping everything crossed for you. If they hadn't cancelled it I would have had my egg collection on the same day as you so you're my virtual cycle buddy!


----------



## newbie131

Just realised you won't know your Menopur dose yet cos you haven't started it. D'oh!


----------



## Emnige

Hi Newbie - Yeah hopefully start stimming after baseline scan which is 4th July. I had two boxes of 1200iu menopur, 3 bottles of suprecur along with pessaries, the needles, hsg shot etc. I know I couldn't believe cheap they were. DP & I were planning for around £700-£800 so when they said £380 I just assumed it was the suprecur only but everything turned up! I hope I don't over react to them x

Tinkers - Lol, keep me updated xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Been ages since I was last on here. Time flown by but about to start again so have tried to catch up with everyone - so much has happened amongst you all. Just want to say Mrs T & Dizzy congrats on being pupo and hope everyone else is doing good. 

I've been on DHEA for the last 2months and am hoping for a good result and have been eating so much protein I'm feeling like a body builder! 

I will start treatment beginning of August. EC booked for week beginingn 15th August providing all goes to plan. 

Good luck to all and looking forward to ctaching up with everyone

Carrie x


----------



## newbie131

I'm sure you'll be fine 

Still mystified at the difference in price - one box of menopur can't cost £500! Maybe they're using a different company - what company was it? We went through something with a name like Health (Healthcare?) at Home. Or maybe they've just negotiated a better deal in the past couple of months!


----------



## Sarah411

Emnige. of cause il keep you updated. im in  shock to see how little your meds bill was, i had 1 less supracur and 1 more menopur and my bill was 876, newbie131 menopur is bout 200 pound. Sorry bout your ec why was it cancelled? thank you virtual cycle buddie.

xxxx


----------



## jk1

Oh girls I forgot to say....my drugs have turned out to be not enough....i though they were cheap!!  ...having to buy some more menopur now xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

That might explain it JK.

I was amazed at the price too, mine came to £320 but I don't think I have enough menopur though. I'm on 300iu Menopur, but mine came in 600iu packs and I've only got 4 which will only last me 8 days. I don't know how you're suppose to get 2 does of 300iu out these new vials 'cos there's always a bit you can't suck up. A pack of menopur 600iu costs £130, menopur 75iu £16 and menopur 1200iu £260. I wonder if I'll need to order again next week? It's a shame they can't deliver to the clinic for pick on your next scan. 

Tinker and Mrs T not long intil your BFPs! Glad you guys enjoyed the acuptunture JK and Emnige. Sorry your EC was cancelled Newbie. Good luck to all of you!

My next scan scan is due on Friday and EC for 4th July.


----------



## newbie131

They may drop your dose so you'll need less for the later doses; I started on 300 but after the first scan they dropped the dose. 

It got cancelled because I had too many follicles - more than 20 on each side and instead of some of them shrinking like they expected they all just kept getting bigger. Apparently if I'd taken the HCG I would have got really bad OHSS. As it was I just had ovaries that felt like footballs!   My AMH is really high for my age (I think it's about 44 and I'm 3 - which I think is why my ovaries were so sensitive to the drugs. They're going to put me on a lower dose next time.


----------



## SoneaSze

I overstimmed on my last ICSI cycle. I ended up with over 30 eggs collected and they had  to leave some in there. This clinic has advised a lower dosage this time aas my AMH has increased since I last time to 18.5. Your AMH is really high. You must have loads of eggs in reserve. Good luck with your next cycle, do you know when you'll start again?


----------



## newbie131

Got to give it a couple of months to get my cycle back to normal, so it'll probably be September. Back to the waiting game! It's comforting to hear of someone who's been in a similar situation; you're lucky they got the eggs, although I presume it didn't work that time.


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - Yup healthcare at home is who we got our meds from. We have 2 x packs of 600iu menopur. Wondering now how many injections we can get out of this and whether we will need to order more. Obv depends on doseage which we don't know yet. Will have to wait and see xxx


----------



## newbie131

Foot in mouth - sorry Soneasze things look different in writing - didn't mean to sound as off-hand as my last comment does when I read it back.


----------



## Sarah411

Newbie131 wow that was a lot of eggs. Lets hope next time round works out better and its not too far away. For you hun  .xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Just a quickie v. busy in work again.  Mrs T and Dizzy hope you're doing okay girls and not going too mad with it all, thinking of you both and sending sticky vibes xx    Hi to Carrie, good to see you on here, good luck with your Aug. cycle chick, I'm on the DHEA too now so hoping for good results this time xx
Good luck to all you stimming girls too, hope you're not all too tired xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck next time Newbie, you didn't sound off hand at all. No that ICSI cycle with loads of eggs didn't work. It was my last NHS attempt. This time we've had to go private. Let's hope that CRMW will provide me with the right dosage, treatment and care and we all get the results that we so desperately hope for. Off to to do my injections...come on ovaries!


----------



## Sarah411

Hi ladies how are you all doing. I've had a busy day today the 1st since before ec so going to have a nice restful evening. What you all unto tonight. Xx


----------



## newbie131

Hi,

I just thought I'd mention a website I've just come across that has lots of quite detailed but well-written information about various IVF procedures, why they do certain things, embryo grading etc. It's the website of a clinic in the USA, but it makes interesting reading:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

tinkers - hope you are relaxing lovely!! xx

Emnige - how did your acupuncture with Pauline go today.....i forgot to pay her last night....we were so busy gassing we both forgot!!  

Helen - how was your day....all good i hope! xx

Had another scan today.....still have the same number of follies but just bigger....whoop whoop!! was so worried i would have too many....staying on 225iu tonight then dropping down from tmrw and have another scan on friday morning!

Kara - I asked what dose for the steroids today and they said 10 (not sure what units!!) so i said that cath had mentioned 40mg and they said that was high but they would dig out some information for me before we decide what dose to go on....

Hope everyone is ok

Jo xxxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hi jk1 yes I am relaxing thanks . I'm so tired think I over done it today. How are you. Good news about your scan so it should still be on track for ec. Xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo - Acupuncture went really well. Pauline is fab and made me feel so comfortable and relaxed plus I really enjoyed it and it didn't hurt at all! I had it in my stomach, lower legs, feet, hands, one in each ear and one in the top of my head. I loved it and am booked in my next one next week. I'm glad your scan went well. 

Hi everyone else, sorry for no personals I'm just about to eat tea, then have my injection, wash my hair and go bed!!! Speak soon xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk wow that's wonderful news about ur follies. I was on 20mg of prenisolone. Its great they are looking for information for you. I'm posting on my phone, can u drop me a pm! Just to say hi


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I can't keep up with you chatty bunch but am thinking of you all. Shattered this week so no time for personals sorry. 

Jo - I'm on 10mg, ivfwales refused to give me more unless I had proven reason to take higher dose. Queenie was on 10 too which makes me feel reassured.


----------



## jk1

Thanks Mrs T....hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm ok thanks Jo, just wishing the week away..


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone,

How are you all?

I've just got to work. Is it me or is this week going really slowly? 

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Morning ladies, I had the best sleep ever last night and had a lovely dream the my test was positive and I was having a little girl let's hope dreams do really do come true . How is e everyone today? 
Sarah xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Tinkers,

What a lovely dream. I really do hope it comes true. How are coping with the 2ww? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all ,

Hope everyone is having a nice day . 

Well my drugs have come  bit overwhelming if I'm being totally honest . Really sunk in that I've got to be injecting myself in 7 days !!! Feel completely out of my depth :-| 
I'm sure when I start it'll be fine !! Well I hope so anyway 

Sorry for no personals , always on here on my phone so it's difficult to catch up with everything as I haven't been on here in a couple of days x


----------



## Emnige

He Helen,

I'm on my 9th injection & they are going well. I was a bit nervous at the first one but after the first they all get easier - although DP has done all mine for me  !
I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks emnige , glad your injections are going well 

I was going to get my mother to do the first one as she's a nurse but she's gone on holiday for 2 weeks so that plan is down the pan lol . 

Can I do them in my leg?? I know that might be a stupid question but when ever I hear people talking about it they always say about doing them in there stomach ??

Hx


----------



## Emnige

Aw that's shame about your mum being away when your first one is due. Would you trust DH enough to do it?!?! 

I've heard about people doing them in their thighs so I think it's ok but you may want to call to check. I prefer to do mine in my stomach - more flesh (or fat, lol!) to grab.

xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Hi emnige how is the tiredness, is it any better?

Helen85 it does seem scary the thought of injecting but honestly once the 1st is out of the way it's ok. I asked about injecting into my thigh and I was told no it had to be the stomach I don't know why and me being me I didn't ask why lol. Good luck with it and I'm sure you will begone.

Sarah xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sarah - Interestingly since my acupuncture yesterday evening I've felt quite awake and quite calm all day  ! Only 7 days to go for you, how are feeling? xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - hun hope you are feeling ok about everything....seriously once you have done the first one you will feel really proud of yourself and the rest just follow hun xxx

Emnige - glad you have felt calm after your acupuncture....you're doing really well with your injections!! xx

Tinkers - hope you are ok hun xxx

Mrs T - how are you? xx

Kara - Hello.....thanks for your help the other night xxx

AFM have yet another scan tmrw morning...have dropped my dose down to about 200 iu now so will see how they look tmrw....really feeling my left ovary all the time now....ewwwww!!

Oh and 1 day left till my 2 weeks off work.....................

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi JK1 - I didn't think I bruised easily but I have huge blue bruise from one of the acupuncture points on the right side of my stomach! Oh well, it was so relaxing it was worth it! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. It must be quite strange being able to feel your ovary! Is it achy? 

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Jk1 I'm feeling ok thanks just wish time would go quicker for my OTD. Hope your doing ok. Good luck for your scan.

Emnige glad the tiredness has stopped. I'm ok thanks just waiting now wish time would go faster.

Sarah xx


----------



## Emnige

Sarah - Have you worked through your 2ww? Only 7 days to go hun. I know what you mean though I'm counting down the days until my baseline scan. Time can go so slowly sometimes. Hope you're keeping yourself occupied?! I think during my 2ww I might plan some activities to keep me busy! Although my 2ww is a while away yet as havent started stimming yet!   xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks Sarah  and emnige think I'm just going to be safe and take ur advise and do them in my stomach.

Hi Jo , thanks for the support , I know once one is down I'll be fine ,I think all the waitin is sending me crazy  Good luck for the scan tomorrow hope ur lovely follies are still growing really nicely Xx


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck Jo for your scan today xxx
Hope all you two week waiters aren't going crazy! Mrs T are you first to test? Really hoping this is your time xxx


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone!

Jo - Good luck for your scan today.
Helen - I think it's better in the stomach anyway, dunno why!

AFM - AF is due today. Where is she?!?! I think this is the only time that I have ever wanted AF ti arrive this badly! Come on! Lol! xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Helen not sure why you shouldnt jab in the leg but they do say the belly. If you are really worried about injecting yourself (everyone is first few times) prepare the needles and then rub an icecube on the area until it is numb and then jab and you wont feel it at all. The jabs dont hurt if you do them quickly, it is more the thought of sticking a needle into yourself that hurts the most. You will be fine   


Emnige how are you today, hope af arrives for you. Not long till baseline now


JK good luck for your scan today, hope everything is looking good. Just think you have a lovely long holiday to look forward to now


Tinkers hope otd comes round quickly for you and that you have good news. Are you testing early?


Bexy, Pheobs hope you are ok 


Mrs T how you keeping? Hope the time isnt dragging too much for you? Not long till test date, bet you cannot wait to join all the other successes from IVF Wales, I am keeping track of everyone and watching and waiting for everyones news.


AFM well nothing much to report, just waiting for time to pass. Been taking my vits like a good girl and apart from being so tired every night I am not sure that I am feeling the benefit (but they had better be working   ) . I am off to cornwall next week for a few days with DH. So looking forward to it as we havent been away together for ages. Looks like the weather will be lush too.  Think AF is about to start too, looking like a more regular cycle so it could be 8 weeks till I ring the clinic to sort out starting norethisterone.  It feels like tx is ages away but really it is not that far. 


Hope everyone has a fab weekend. Hot weather so bbqs at the ready


----------



## Helen85

Hi sugar ,

Was wondering how u had been keeping the other day  yout right tho the thought of it is the worse thing . I'm such a stress head aswell just worry about not doing it right :-/ . 
Cornwall is so lovely used to go all the time when I was a child , it's such a beautiful place u will really love it. It's so nice to get away as a couple gives you time to forget about everything and just enjoy each others company away from stress  I'm sure you'll have a fab time . 
All the waiting will pay off in the end sweetheart I'm sure of it . After all your treatments next time has got to to ur time u so deserve it  xx

Thanks ladies for all the lovely comments of support u have made feel loads better I will say  xx


----------



## Helen85

Emnige- af never comes when u want it to does it !! Our bodys are very strange things  I'm sure it'll come in the next couple of days ready for ur baseline . U must be so excited how quickly everything is going for u  you'll be pupo before u know it then the hard waiting really begins lol xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Helen
Everyone stresses big time when it is their first time jabbing. My mum did my first few as I spent ages just looking at the needle and then not having the nerve to stick it in me   . Did a few with an ice cube then realised that if you just do them quickly without thinking about it it doesnt hurt. The more time you take to do it the harder it is. I have to do it quickly or get too nervous and start faffing about   .  We have been to cornwall lots and love it there. We are going to Fowey this time, been to St Ives a few times as well as other places around. Just looking forward to not being in the house and to see other surroundings.  Have you got any holiday plans? Its always good to have something to look forward too.


----------



## Helen85

Well just come back from Marbella with dp's work  so had my break for a while now . Ment to be going again with my dp's work in October to lisbon but hopefully I'll be giving it a miss cause I'll be pregnant , got to live in hope  . Anyway hope u have a brill time away . Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sugar,

It's nice to hear from you. Hope you are keeping well. I've never been to Cornwall but it does look lovely. I know seems like a while away but it will be time to start your tx before you know it. 

Helen - I know hoping it will come soon. Everything seems to have progressed nicely so far so fingers crossed and   it stays thaht way xxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm sure it will emnige , I'll keep everything crossed for the both of us and everyone else cyling at he mo  I'm sure the next few months there will be loads of bfp's on this thread got a good feeling about it  just hoping im one of them xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Yep, First jabs are the worst! My DH had to do all of mine the first tx. The second time I had to do my own, there was so many vials of menopur to mix it would take ages to get ready and the liquid was so thick. Those were the worst jabs cos they stung. But you do overcome the initial fear. I always hate the moment before you jab, but you just build up the courage to do it. It'll all be worth it in the end. 

Hope you enjoy Cornwall. It's a lovely place to recharge and rest.


----------



## SoneaSze

Help! I have managed to lock my sharps bin and can't get it to open again. Doh!


----------



## kara76

Use a tupperware type container til u can get a new one

I agree first jabs are the worst and once one is done its surprising how easy they are 

Jk how was scan


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

I just have a quick question. I've just been reading Zita West book and it says that during down regging when you get your AF you usually have your baseline scan 3-5 days after starting AF but AF is due today & my basline scan is a week and 3 days away (11 days total). Is this normal? Starting to worry a bit!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - hope scan went well

Hope everyone is doing well

Afm I'm afraid we tested this morning and got another BFN. I'm gutted, worried that I'll never get implantation. DH is so angry, I'm sure he'll calm down and want to continue in time though. It's so hard being the one left behind again, it gets harder to pick myself up


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - I am so so so sorry to hear your news and I am thinking of you...not much more I can say other than sending you loads of              xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Emnige & Helen - how are you both....hope you are doing ok and Emnige hope the tiredness has worn off now xxxxxxx


Sugar - hows things huni? xxx


Kara - how are you...hope you Tyler and Rex are ok.....(and of course dh!!) xxxxxxx




Had my scan y/day morning and have 15 on my right biggest is 15mm and 20 on my left and have 3 at 16mm....Debbie said the left is on the brink of over stimming so we have dropped the menopur to 150iu and might be going in for another scan today.


Jo xxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh Mrs T   I know exactly how you feel. There are no words to even come close to saying how sorry I am for you and DH. It is so unfair and frustrating.  I hope that you can get a follow up to discuss the tx and to hopefully give you some advice on what your options are next.  I have never implanted either and it is so frustrating as you just dont know why or what to do.   I am here if you need to talk


----------



## jk1

Quick update.....Amanda just called....going in for another scan at 12.45pm today xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jk follies sound good, good luck for you scan today, and I guess that you are very close to triggering now.   for ec


Hope everyone has a lovely, if not wet and windy weekend


----------



## jk1

Thanks Sugar - yes...just praying I don't get ohss again!!

Mrs T - i'm the same and have never had implantation.....and like you and sugar find it so frustrating especially when lining is good, embryos are good and you've done and taken everything you should have.....its just so hard to know what else to do xxxxxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

you dont get ohss. I have never worried about that as I have never had more than 6 eggs so my worries are the other end of the scale.  We need more eggs to increase our chances of success but producing 2 eggs give us about 10% chance. Rubbish really.  
Best of luck today


----------



## SoneaSze

Good Luck JK with your scan today, hope you can proceed to ec soon. 

So sorry Mrs T, it is so very frustrating and upsetting. It's so tough going through fertility treatment and trying to remain positive at every cycle. Some days I really do think I'm going mad, especially when you keep doing what we're all doing and not really knowing if it'll bring you that much closer to a BFP. We all have spent so much time and energy emotionally and physically, and the money on our hopes and dreams and yet no one can guarantee us that BFP result. I am so sorry for your result this time. I hope that that you'll recover soon and find the strength to keep going onto your next txt with some tweaks. Big hugs to you Mrs T.


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - I'm so sorry hun      
JK1 - I'm good thanks, I had a very long lye in this morning! Stayed in bed till 1130   going shopping in a bit   I'm glad your scan went well. All the best for your scan today xxx

AFM - Still no sign of AF and i'm starting to worry a bit, hoping someone can put my mind at ease? I read that your meant to have your baseline scan 3-5 days after AF but my baseline is booked for 4th July, is this normal? Worrying a little as AF still not here xxx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - my AF was 4 days late this cycle which has put our tx back a bit....try not to worry, I had my baseline on the day my AF started so you might want to check the date its booked for when it does start xx

Had my scan....all is well...having 150iu tonight then just under tmrw and having another scan on monday....still looking ok for ec on wednesday xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, think I'll give them a ring when AF arrives just to double check. Sounds like things are getting back on track for you xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - I am so desperately sorry for you, I don't really know what to say beacause I know that no words can take away the pain you are feeling now   xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Mrs t - all I can say I'm so sorry for your news, hope u and dh are coping the best u can . Sending u lots of hugs x

Jo- hi I'm good thanks , working loads up until dr startS got 6 13hr shifts to do so I'll be busy to fill the time before everything starts . Great news ur still on track for ec  I really will be crossing everything for u for your bfp 

Emnige - sure af will come soon , It is very frustrating waiting for it isnt it !!! If ur worried give the clinic a ring I'm sure they will put your mind at rest 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen, still no sign, I'll just have to be patient!

Hope everyone is having a goood weekend xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

JK Good news with your scan today, hurray you're still on for ec! Good luck.

Emnige, my AF made me wait 3 weeks in my last tx. It's really frustrating when it doesn't arrive when you want it to. It kind of knocks allof your planned holidays out of kilter. Keep hanging in there! It will turn up. As soon as it does call the clinic. Your baseline scan is usually day 2-3 of your cycle. Good luck with the 4th July. My EC is currently booked for that day too.


----------



## Emnige

Sonesa- Wow, I hope I don't have to wait 3 weeks, I'm not that patient! I'm getting confused because Deb gave us the date of baseline when we went for our appointment last month I wasn't told to call them when AF arrived only if AF doesn't arrive so I'm concerned does it matter how long after AF arrives when the scan is? I might ring when AF arrives just to double check xxx


----------



## Sarah411

Eve emnige I was told to ring when af arrived I spoke to Amanda on the Saturday and she booked me in for the Monday for my baseline I would call them to check the date you have is right, no harm to check Hun. Hope it arrives soon for you.

Jk1 good news on the scan 

Mrs T so sorry for you and DH big   for you.

How is everyone this eve

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Sorry no personals tonight. Just popping on to say thanks for all your best wishes and for the many pm's you have sent me. Your support means so much. I'm actually coping ok considering, no tears left after recent times I think. Don't worry we certainly aren't giving up, we will pick ourselves up and carry on until we are told there's no hope. We have decided we will come back to CRMW to try again in a few months - I always knew I was a CRMW girl!

Mrs T x


----------



## Emnige

I just read this off CRMW's website:

CRMW celebrates the birth of its First Baby. 
CRMW announces the birth of its first baby. Joel was born on 1st May 2011 weighing 7lb 12oz. We wish Joel and his family every happiness.

How amazing. I'm hoping that will be all of us one day very soon.

Thanks for the advice Tinkers. I've just emailed CRMW now to ask so will wait to hear back. 

Goodnight everyone xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning All,


Mrs T - DH and I had that very same conversation the other day....we will keep trying until we are told there is no hope.....I'm glad you are going to have another go....when the time is right of course.....thinking of you      


SoneaSze - hows things going with you....all good I hope xx


Helen - wow, only 4 days till you start huni.....its really flying by now!!


Emnige - definitely check with the clinic about your baseline hun, hope your af starts soon!! xx


Bexy - hows things with you huni? 


Sugar - hope you are ok and having a nice weekend xx


Errrr where is the sun??  I thought it was supposed to be a heatwave today......I have a nice summer dress on and I'm determined not to get changed!!    


Did my 150iu last night....really feeling things now....I feel like there is a weigh on either side of my waist dragging me down....at least they should be able to get to my ovaries nice and easily!!   


 I thought we could do with a group hug on here!!


Hope everyone is relaxing this weekend!!


Jo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - sounds good for a bumper crop. Good luck for EC x


----------



## jk1

Thanks Mrs T xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Jo - in know really is flying by now . My birthday tomorrow so that should take my mind of the thought of the injections for the day lol. But I'm in work from morning till night  just better hope my dp has bought me something nice to cheer me up  . You feeling ok ? Bet ur excited for ec now cause it's so close  

Emnige - any sign of af Hope so  xx

Hope everyone is having a lovely sunny Sunday xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone!

Jo - Hello   I emailed the clinic yesterday about my baseline scan so just waiting to hear back. The   is out here today, no sign of rain and it's quite warm. EC is so close for you now, how are you feeling?

Helen - Hiya hun how you are? Having a nice weekend?

AFM - Still no sign of AF. Doesn't even feel like she's near. Starting to drive myself  . I emailed the clinic last night asking about my baseline scan so will just wait to hear back. Guess I'd better get my butt off the sofa, have a load of washing to do. It's my two little kitties birthday today so have sung them happy birthday and given them their pressies! I think it's time I stopped calling them kittens now but I can't help myself, they're still my lil kitties  !!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige , 

I'm good thanks , you ?? Been working 13hr shifts all weekend 8.30 - 9.30 so haven't done much else but work. Roll on Saturday so I day have a day off !!
Hope u have a nice day relaxing in the sun xx


----------



## kara76

Emn what protocol are you on?


----------



## Emnige

Hi Kara I'm on the long protocol. How are things?

Helen - I thought working an 8 hour shift was bad!!! 

Xxx


----------



## kara76

That would explain why u don't need to call when af arrives, only short protocol need to call as they need a baseline on cycle day 1 to 3. If af doesn't arrive for u say 2 days prior to baseline then it might need postponing so call then


----------



## Emnige

Thanks so much for clarifying that for me Kara, I was driving myself   worrying! Lol! Thank you. Still no sign of AF though


----------



## kara76

When is baseline. Af usually comes 7 to 10 days after starting jabs but can sometimes be a little longer


----------



## Emnige

I started d/r on the 15th June. Baseline is booked in for 4th July, so today is 11th day since starting d/r and 12 d/r jab tonight x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t glad you have managed to get a plan together. Your feelings will be up and down over the next few weeks but things will get better. Looks like we will cycle together. I am booked in for ec w/c 24th oct.  Last time for both of us, I foresee bfp's next time. We deserve it  

Helen hope you manage to get a rest soon,
Emnige dont worry about af, she will turn up when she is ready and you will be stimming before you know it

Kara hope you enjoying the sun and tylers spots not giving her too much trouble

Jk best of luck for ec, fingers crossed for a bumper crop. Hope the discomfort isn't giving you too much trouble

Afm just enjoying the sun and a BBQ today. Should be gardening but can't be bothered, will let Dh do all of that lol. I will relax with a chilled glass of wine


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sugar,

It's most definatley bbq weather, just wish I had a garden to have a bbq in! Never mind got my balcony door open and have just had a lazy day. I'm sure AF will turn up soon (I hope  ) don't want to delay my scan although it is 8 days away I hope it won't come to that.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine and the rest of their weekend xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi all, 

Good to see that everyone is still doing ok! Hope you've all had a great day enjoying the sunshine! 
JK, good to hear your scan was good, you sound like you have a good crop of eggs there! Well done! Good Luck for next week. I'm not too far behind you. I had a day 5 scan on Friday and had 11 small follies and Debbie has kept me on the same dose. I think I over did it on the milk drinking though, I'm lactose intolerant, so am switching to hard cheese. Got my next scan tomorrow, so let's see if they've grown ok. It's hard trying to focus on work but just one more week to ec. 

Emnige, aahh you're on the long protocol. I'm sure your AF will arrive in good time for your baseline scan. Good luck, stay sane!


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya,  

Just wanted to send massive hugs to mrs T.  There are no words but wanted you to know I was thinking of you. Maybe we will be cycle buddies this time? I'm booked got ec Oct 3rd xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone!

Pheobs - Just wanted to say hi and hope your well x

The   is well an truly shining here today, it's boiling! 

Still no sign of   hoping she turns up soon. Well better do some work now seeing as I'm at my desk! Catch up later!

Have a good day xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning all,


Soneasze - i know what you mean about trying to focus on work....i am so proud that i managed to get to my 2 weeks off without them knowing!! big thanks to CRMW for doing all my scans after 4pm!!


Emnige - hope af starts soon hun....it always keeps us waiting when we actually want it to start!!


Helen - you start your injections this week!! yay!! good luck hun!! xx


Sugar - hope you enjoyed your wine and bbq y/day - it was a fab day wasn't it...we went to my m&d's in porthcawl for a bbq - i now have swingball tennis elbow!! haven't played it for years and sure my dad still thinks i am 10 years old but i have to say i was quite good at it!! hahaha      - although the dog kept trying to steal the tennis ball and got v confused when her head got yanked back when she tried to run off with it - she was not impressed!! lol


Mrs T sending you loads of     


Pheobs - how are things with you? hope you are well xx


I've not been feeling too good the last few days....keep getting these waves of nausea - the last one was about 3am this morning.....not sure what its all about and never had it before in my previous cycles.....i have sickness phobia (as in i panic big time!!) so I'm very unimpressed!!      


Hope everyone is ok


Jo xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo,

Just a quick one as I'm in work, just wanted to say hope you feel better soon. All the best for your scan today xxx


----------



## jk1

Awww thanks huni - hope work is ok xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Morning everyone ,

Jo- thanks I know the week is finally here !! Kept on thinking it was the 30th Friday aswell which it's not it's thursday so started a day earlier than ive been thinking lol . 
Hope u feel less sick soon sweetheart nothing worse is there ! X

Afm- birthday today and the dp spoilt me  bought me a iPad 2 which was a lovely surprise cause I've wanted one but didn't have a clue he was buying it  made the fact my working all day a little easier  . Jabs start thursday so I'm finally on my way  got a really nervous stomach thinking about it all the time but think it's just the apprehension of it all   

Hope everyone enjoys the sun today !! Make the most of it I'm sure it'll be disapearing before we know it xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Jo - hope you are feeling better and well done on the fab follie count, best of luck for a wonderful EC xx
Mrs T - you know I'm thinking of you xx
Good luck to all you happy jabbers this week xx
It sounds like it could be Phoebs, Sugar, Mrs T and Bexy BFP time come October then girls  bring it on xxx
AFM - I have chest spots, thanks DHEA


----------



## Emnige

Ok, so I asked the powers that be - the all mighty magic 8 ball:

Will AF show up today and the answer was.......'Better not tell you yet'  
Will ICSI work first time for us and the answer was....'As I see it, Yes'  

Ok I know it's not 100% reliable but it's just a bit of fun to cheer my day up as the sun has now hidden behind the clouds!


----------



## jk1

Happy Birthday Helen!!! wow - an ipad 2 - how cool...well done DH for a good pressie choice!! lol

Had my scan earlier....not really sure what is wrong with me but as soon as I walked into CRMW I started crying and couldn't stop!! luckily they were just finishing off an EC i think so had a little bit of time to compose myself before Amanda came to get us!!

Scan was fine....my ovaries looked massive and are also touching now....Amanda is calling this evening to let me know what time to do the trigger shot tonight....she also said I will probably feel more ill tmrw 

I've done nothing but lay on the sofa all afternoon...and don't plan on moving!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Jo its such an emotional time and it doesn't help that u feel yuck

Helen happy birthday


----------



## Emnige

Jo - I'm glad your scan went well. Do you know what time trigger is yet? xxx

Helen - Happy birthday!!

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## newbie131

JK - I can totally relate to the whole ovaries touching experience! I almost started to imagine this is what the early stages of pregnancy must feel like.  

Hope you don't feel too bad after the HCG and good luck for the egg collection - I'm sure it'll be a relief to get them out!


----------



## SoneaSze

I had my 2nd scan today and my follies haven't grown as much as they should have, I seem to have lost some, so Amanda has upped my dose to 375iu. Which means we'll need to order some more drugs from that homecare place. I'd much prefer it if we could just buy the drugs from the clinic after every scan so I know I have them rather than waiting for homecare to call and arrange delivery again. I have 4 small follies on each ovary. I got a terrible sense of De Ja Vu, it was like our first icsi attempt that resulted in 0 fertilisation and I lost my grip on my rope of positivity and panicked and burst into tears. What if it happens again and nothing fertilises? I hate this whole process. 

Happy Birthday Helen, Ipads are great! 
JK hope you don't feel to yucky, not long to EC


----------



## jk1

Newbie - i just felt a bit ewwww when they were scanning...they def weren't that big on saturday!! lol

Emnige - Kev just spoke to Amanda - trigger is 12.30am......have to be at crmw for 10.45am on wednesday...never had ec that late before!!



soneasze - don't give up hope yet...you have some follies and upping the dose will prob help more develop.... i have my fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx  What time was your scan hun - we might have been there at the same time xx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Yay, get those match sticks ready, you might need themto keep your eyes open! Aw hun, I really am   for you. Not long until EC now    

Sonea- Try to think positive as Jo said upping your dose will probably help more to develop   

AFM - Still no   Did anyone else feel really bloated whilst down regging? My stomach feels and looks like a balloon


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Jo sorry you feel yucky, I know it's all going to be so worth it xxxx

Soneaze try not to sorry, j know it's tough but I'm sure the  extra drugs will do the trick xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - good luck for trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day. Sounds like you will feel much better after EC. I had to trigger at 4.30am once so yours doesn't seem late to me! 

Sugar - we definitely do deserve bfps nex time!

Bexy - thanks Hun, you've been a star

Helen - Happy Birthday, glad DH spoiled you

Tinkers - not long now, hope you are doing ok. No early testing for you ?

Soneasze - hope the extra drugs do the trick. There's time yet so try not to worry

Dizzy - hope you managed to get hold of Amanda and plan your cycle

Hi everyone else

I've booked an appt with Amanda to talk about next cycle. Just trying to work out when that will be. I always feel better when I've got a plan. It would be great to have a few cycle buddies and share pregnancies with you all


----------



## Helen85

Jo-  So glad u have got ur trigger time sorted and really hope ur have a great smooth ec. Sounds like u got loads of eggs for them to get out , you'll be lucky and have loads for lyndon to chose from  hope u feel a but better soon sweetheart 

Thanks everyone for the kind birthday wishes 

Mrs t- glad you have got a appointment with amanda to sort ur next move and see when u can try again. I'm excactly the same really like to have everything in place a goal to look forward to makes me feel so much better xx


----------



## jk1

Mrs t - 4.30am!!!! blimey!!!  glad you have booked an appt for your next cycle....always makes me feel better having a plan too xx

Helen - i hope so....i'm hoping they give me enough sedation to knock me out though!! 

Emnige - thanks huni....and hope your af starts soon!!

Pheobs - think i might feel worse before i feel better unfortunately - just can't wait to get ec over with and hopefully will have some room in my abdomen then!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Jo I've  been hoping for exactly the same at ec , just hope there not shy with the drugs and I'll be out cold !! Would much rather has a general if I could rather than sedation , I'm such a baby when it come to pain honestly xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks ladies for the encouragement, I think I was having one of those "down" moments and let some negative thoughts creep in, sorry. I think it was triggered by my friend announcing that they were having a 6th child and I kind of felt a bit sorry for myself but happy for them and started to worry about it all! But back on track now! Thanks

Wow JK, 4.30am trigger! How very exciting and hello to all those eggs on board! Fingers crossed for your EC. Rest up and think lots of BFPs. I had my scan today about 4.30pm. There was another couple in the waiting room, maybe you were one of them?

Mrs T, I love a good plan and you seem like you're back on track too. 

Hope everyone else is good too!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone, 

Me again!

Feeling really bloated  hoping AF will come soon. It's blinking hot here though. Got my balcony door open, sat on my sofa, DP on xbox! Kittens somewhere chasing and trying to eat flies, eww! Gross! Going to the hairdressers tomorrow for a trim and a nice moroccon oil treatment, oh and I have a treasure hunt in work tomorrow 2pm-5pm around the city centre!!! Sounds like fun! Looking forward to my second acupuncture on Thursday. 

Sonea - Try to think positive, we'll all be here for you xxx
Jo - OMG i'm trying to think about how i'll feel when I'm taking my final shot! I'm so excited for you xxx
Helen - I'm the same with pain hun, knock me out and tell me when it's over, that's what I say!
Mrs T - I hope your appointment goes well with Amanda xxx


Watching babies behind bars on ITV about women who have babies in prison. Interesting watch.

Have a good night xxx


Have a good night xxxx Lots of  and  to all xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, i am hoping to have fet in the next couple of mths at crmw as ivf wales are sending my frosties over next week and i have an appt for 7th july so hoping i can get going in august, i will try and have a read back to see where you are all at with your cycles and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sammy!

Welcome to the thread!

Have you been to CRMW yet? Everyone there is lovely and the care you will receive is the amazing. I'm currently on day 12 of down regging and just waiting for AF to show up   she turns up before my baseline scan on 4th July otherwise will have to delay my scan which I don't want to do.

I don't know much about FET as this is my 1st ICSI cycle but some of the ladies on this thread may be able to help you a bit with that.

All the best for your appoinment xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning all.....I am writing this from my bed as feeling poop when I stand up so thought it was better to stay here!!

Have managed to eat some marmite on toast (mmm!!) and drunk a bottle of water.....only 4 more to go!!!

Trigger shot all done.....i fell asleep so DH had to wake me up to do it......but yay yay yay to an injection free day!!  I do have acupuncture later though so not totally needle free!!

Sammy - you're gonna be a crmw girl like the rest of us then!! fingers crossed for your FET hun!! do you mind me asking why you aren't having the FET with ivf wales?  I thought a full nhs cycle was ivf/icsi plus 1 fet? xxxx

Hope everyone is ok this morning...its a lovely day!


----------



## Emnige

Morning Jo,

How did your trigger go? I hope you feel better soon. Rest up and keep drinking lots of water. I hope you enjoy your acupuncture later.

Afm - The sun is shining but   still no sign of   and I feel really bloated  

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning Emnige!! Trigger went well....i forgot it was harder to push the syringe than it is with either the menopur or suprecur....felt like it took an age to go in!! have you got pregnyl for your trigger shot?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all
Due to DH being on computer looking at car stuff all night (nearly every night) I find it hard to get on here to post. Hate posting from my phone but do look to keep up with everyone.


Jo - glad the trigger went well last night and hope you enjoy your lovely drug free day today. Will be thinking of you tomorrow for EC and will be checking to see how your lovely eggies get on.   for great fert for you


Helen - belated happy birthday   Wow you are a lucky girl getting an ipad2. I would love one. Glad you had a good time and dh spoiled you.
Sonea   try not to worry too much about slow follies. They will grow especially as you have upted your dose. I am queen of the slow growers    - shouldnt smile really as it costs me a fortune   . I take 16 days of stimms to get good sized follies and each scan is stressful but so long as they keep growing you will be fine   
Sammy good luck with the FET at CRMW. Have you had any tx there yet? If not you will not be disappointed. I have had tx at ivfwales too and there is no comparison. Even though the staff at ivfwales are lovely the hospital setting made the experience for me harder. It was so lovely to be in a non-hospital setting, private rooms, very few people about, peace and quiet etc need i go on   . 
Emnige hope af turns up for you soon. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know but tx wont be affected by af showing up late
Bexy woo hoo when are you doing tx again? Do I take by your post that you will be part of the october possy? It is a shame that there are a few of us but we are going to be a great support for eachother.


Mrs T how are you doing? So glad that you have a plan. I always feel better when I have a plan, I dont like being in no mans land. I like to know what I am doing even if I have a huge wait for it   
Tinkers when are you testing~? Good luck and no early testing   


AFM I am off to see my pg friend today. I have avoided her during tx and since our bfn as I just could not face anyone. I am dreading it tbh but I have to do it as she deserves this baby more than anyone. She had a still birth at 6mths and a prem baby born at 28 weeks who died on her due date. She has a little boy now and expecting another.  It just make me face the fact that we are still not pg after 4 txs and our chances are so small and there will be no miracle natural bfp.  Just feeling sorry for myself today but will be ok. I am off to Cornwall in the morning for two night so that will be nice. Shame that AF turned up yesterday though   great timing by the witch dont you think!!!


----------



## Emnige

Jo - I think mine is something like Ovitrelle, is there difference between that & pregnyl? Was it quite hard to inject it then? Why's that? You're up quite early today, I'd go back to sleep for at least another hour if I were you, unless you're in work - that wouldn't be good! Lol!

Sugar - I know hun, it's starting to get me down. I've got my positive thinking cap on though so I'm trying my best to to be positive although it feels like a bit of a struggle today. I hope you enjoy Cornwall. That lil witch has a habit of turning up when you don't want her to and notturning up at when you do. I hope you feel better soon - you can share my positive thinking cap


----------



## jk1

Sugar -great timing hey....typical!! hope you have a good two days though.  I know what you mean about your pg friend, it sounds like she's been through a lot too.  sending you lots of hugs to get through the day huni xxxxx

Emnige - i was given ovitrelle first but they swapped it for pregnyl the other day.....think it might be to do with my risk of ohss.  From memory the ovitrelle is easier to do as its already in the syringe....think it might be the consistency of the fluid that makes it harder....you just have to put more pressure on the syringe than you do for the menopur and suprecur.

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Ah I see. Loving the pic by the way. Cute dog xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo chill now today. Glad trigger went well

More personals later

Sugar massive hugs


----------



## Helen85

Morning lovely ladies 

Jo - glad trigger went ok , make sure u rest up all day !! Get dp to run round after u . Bet you'll feel loads Better after ec  really excited for u x

Sugar - thanks for the birthday wishes , was really happy with it I will say. Hope u enjoy Cornwall 
I'm sure the sea air will make u feel a bit better . Well I know it always has that affect on me anyway . Sending u loads of hugs xx

Eminge - being keepin my fingers crossed that af will turn up in time for u. Try not to think about it to much ( easier said than done I know, I'm always late by stressing out about it ) you  have got a few days yet I'm sure you'll be fine for baseline xx

Sonea - you ok , I'm sure with the up in the dose ur lovely follies will be growing nicely  when's ur next scan ? X

Sammy- welcome to the thread  both the clinic and everyone on here has given me so much help , I'm sure you'll love the clinic and the support is always here with the ladies on this thread xx

Mrs t - how u feeling , hope ur well x

Soz to anyone I missed out im on my phone and it's a nightmare x


----------



## PixTrix

Just popping in to spy on you Jo lol lots of luck for tomorrow, hope nasty ohss stays away. Get some complan inside you, packed with protein!

How you doing Sugar? Hope you have a lovely time in cornwall


----------



## jk1

Kara - I am planning to do nothing but lay on the sofa watching tv this afternoon!!

Pix - Thanks for checking up on me!! lol I have bought some complan but only had one sachet so far....will try again with it this afternoon....its very filling and it seems there is just no room in my abdomen for anything other than follices at the moment!! lol

Helen - DH is cleaning the kitchen floor as we speak!! lol after that he is making me some lunch and putting some washing on - i'm a lucky girl bless him!! 

Just back from acupuncture.....had a little tear when pauline looked at me and said 'it will happen'................

Jo xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw I remember that feeling so well Jo, hope you'll be right as rain after ec. Pauline is lovely


----------



## Helen85

Jo - glad he's looking after u  sounds like uv got him well trained ;-) xxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks everyone for the welcome, and i haven't been to crmw yet so next week will be my first appt, the only reason i'm changing from ivf wales is the wait for appts and cancellation of appts all the time as it makes things even harder to deal with i find, but the nurses i couldn't fault they were brilliant there.


----------



## newbie131

Good luck for tomorrow Jo!


----------



## jk1

Hi Sammy - I thought it might be something to do with the time you would have to wait to have you FET. xxx

Thanks newbie xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo,

How are you? xxx


----------



## jk1

ok thank you Emnige - had a little sleep this afternoon!!  you ok? x


----------



## Emnige

I could do with a sleep now tbh! So tired and still no sign of AF!


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Blimey this thread is sooo busy it takes me ages to catch-up each time   
Jo - Good to hear you're taking it easy today.  Massive good luck for tomorrow I hope EC goes really, really well for you xx
Sugar - I hope visiting your pg friend went well, it's so hard I know exactly what you mean I always seem to have a pg friend to visit every time I get a BFN.  Mind you your friend sounds as though she has really been through the mill.  Hopefully Oct for next TX, won;t know for another couple of months though xx
Sammy - Welcome you will have great treatment at CRMW - good luck xx
Emnige - hope af is on her way, mine is always mega late during d/r, last time arrived on my scan day, talk about cutting it fine! She will come in time, just on her own terms 
Helen - not long for you now, you must be v excited!
Sonea - yes those hormones love to give us some down days, sorry you're feeling the pressure.  You will get there chick and they'll be beauties when they're ready xx
Mrs T - good on you for sorting the appointment out, it is always so much better with something to aim for xxx
Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for my being absent for a bit. Had to get my head together after my BFN. It's been difficult and this morning my friend had her twins, one boy and one girl! Well, I have emailed Amanda tonight to ask for a planning apt for FET at CRMW after the summer holidays. Still can't get through to IVF Wales to tell them my negative - typical, so have left a voicemail asking for a followup with them too  x


----------



## Helen85

Hi hyper , 

Yes I am excited to get moving , little bit nervous of what to expected mind as this is my first time . Hate not feeling incontrol and thats exactly how I feel now if u know what I mean.
Hope u are well xx


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - you poor thing so much to deal with in one go! Good luck with getting some follow-ups sorted, be interesting to see what they both say xx
Helen - I have to say for me the control issue is the hardest part about the whole process, I'm a control freak and not knowing what's going on inside my tum is the hardest thing, sorry that hasn't really helped you much, but know we all feel the same way and we'll help you through it.  Someone needs to invent a tummy sun roof so we can just galnce in and have a look at what's going on! xx


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for the 'me' post but I feel like having a tantrum.............                                                                             

*Still no sign of  *


----------



## Helen85

Hyper - oh I know if only hey  I'm just constantly trying to get information about everything that will happen in the process , it's the only way I can cope . At least if I know alot of info I feel less lost. Driving myself crazy tho googling everything lol dp keeps giving me a row cause he thinks it make me even more stressed about it all .

emnige - ur post did make me giggle , try not to stress to much x


----------



## Vixxx

Just a quickie from me to say:

Jo - Huge good luck for tomorrow!

Sammy - I have just had twins from FET at CRMW. It's a great clinic and good luck to you too   

Hi to everyone else, and hope you are enjoying the weather.


----------



## jk1

Thanks vixxx - hope you and the twins and the little one are doing well....bet you are really busy!! xxxx


----------



## sammy75

vixxx, congratulations on your twins, it is nice to see positive outcomes from fet as i wasn't feeling too hopeful but pix has given me positivity that it can work and now reading about your success is even better, i just hope my embies defrost ok as i only got 3 but i'm trying to think positive.

hi to everyone else and hope your cycles going ok.


----------



## kara76

quick one to say massive good luck to jo for tomorrow. Will be watching for your news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to wish Jo loads of luck for tomorrow

Vixx - congratulations! That's a great advert to give Sammy and Dizzy positivity..

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I'm not around much at the mo, finding it hard and trying to focus on what we can do for next cycle


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck for tmorrow Jo! Will be keeping an eye on the board for updates!

Thanks for the re-assurance ladies, it's good to know that there's other people who truly understand what this is like. I'm just waiting for the my next drug order phone call. I'm a bit worried cos I only have enough left for tomorrow. You're right Sugar Fairy, these slow follies are costing us fortune in drugs! My next scan is on Friday. 

Welcome Sammy, I'm sure you'll get lots of support here
Congratulations on the Twins! Vix
Enjoy Cornwall Sugar,

Emnige,   hope that AF arrives today!

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck jo for tomorrow. 

hi sugar hope your ok.


----------



## pheobs1

Sorry for lack of personals, posting from my phone

Wanted go wish Jo masses of luck for today xxx

Mrs T - sending hugs xxx


----------



## jk1

Morning ladies!!

Thank you for all the good luck messages....v nervous now!!  I was just reading the instructions (in case i forgot anything!!  ) and it says you can usually go an hour after EC - it normally takes about 4 hours for my blood pressure to recover...they might have a shock with me!! 

Soneasze - if there is any delay on the drugs CRMW hold them so you could always get some emergency ones from them that will see you through a couple of days xxxx

I will update later....fingers crossed we get loads of mature eggs that all fertilise tonight!!! (positive hey!!  )

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Good morning,

Just wanted to wish you all the best for today Jo. I hope it goes smoothly, make sure you get plenty of rest afterwards and get DH to look after you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Just dropping a quick message to say good luck to Jo for ec today  I'm sure you'll have loads of lovely follies 
Will be keeping a eye out for a progress report from u xx

Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## sammy75

Jo, good luck for ec today,

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## BexyPob

Good luck again Jo, keeping it all crossed for you xx
Queenie - Congrats on your wonderful news!  I was just reading your signature  - what are AH and Progynova?  I'm trying to make a list of all of the drugs I would like for my next cycle xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie off my phone

Jo - hope you are recovering now, look forward to your news

Bexy - AH is assisted hatching. Progynova is oestrogen tablets, I had to take them to help the womb lining on one of my cycles


----------



## kara76

Jo hope your recovering well but hurry up and post


----------



## Helen85

I agree Kara, where are u Jo  

Really dying to know how u got on . Hope ur recovering well xx


----------



## jk1

Oh Girls......don't make me laugh......it hurts!!! hahaha


EC went ok....I was in a lot of pain during (because of my massive swollen ovaries) and after....so much so that it took me a while to get to sleep.....i think it was because I had wound myself up about it loads before I went in.  Told you i'd be there more than an hour!!! 


We got 21 eggs.....which is the most we have ever had......just praying there are loads of mature ones and that they fertilise over night.....nothing else we can do now hey!!


I am on the sofa in my pj's under my blanket.....my furbaby is by my side (well on the floor as she's not allowed up for a cuddle at the moment!!) 


still have some pain but its more like the normal EC aches rather than what I had earlier....DH is looking after me v well....bless him....but them he has spent all day watching the tennis in the nice recovery bedrooms!!!


Hope everyone is ok!!


Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Wow that's loads. Fingers crossed for getting jiggy in the lab tonight hun. Rest up now


----------



## jk1

thanks kara - will do!! xx


----------



## Helen85

Oh Jo well done 21 !!!! U must be over the moon.

Sorry to here u were in a lot of pain ( to be honest proper crapping myself for mine now :-/ ) 
Take I easy and I'll be keeping my fingers and toes all crossed for good news  tomorrow xx


----------



## jk1

Thanks Helen, don't worry about yours....i think it was because my ovaries were really swollen as i had so many follies in there....I've had EC's that were fine in the past so please don't panic....you will be fine xxxxx Hey your injections start tomorrow....how exciting!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - 21 wow! Hope you get some rest. Good luck or the call tomorrow


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news Jo! Hoping for some action tonight! Look after yourself xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Wow Jo that is completely impressive, I can imagine you were a little sore during EC with that many on board   Loads of luck for an amazing phone call tomorrow morning xxx
Mrs T - thanks for that chick, I had assisted hatching on my last 3 cycles so you'd think I'd have grasped that by now  xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo,

Well done on your 21 eggs! Make sure you rest & get DH to do everything for you! Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow xxxx

Hi everyone else! xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo that is fab news well done. good luck for the call tomorrow.

hyperbexy, yes like mrs t said AH assisted hatching and i asked about the fact i bled before test day and was there anything i could take to prevent this and proynova was prescribed. as mrs t says it helps thicken the lining.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Queenie, Just a quick one to say that I hope your scan goes well tomorrow xxx


----------



## Emnige

Also....AFM....AF is 5 days late now and only 5 days until baseline


----------



## SoneaSze

Excellent stuff Jo! Great bunch of eggs there. Crossing my fingers for you for tomorrow. Hope you're feeling better now.
Queenie - Hey, wow a BFP! Congratulations! You must be very excited about the scan.
I'm so sorry that your AF still hasn't arrived by now Emnige, hang in there. She will eventually turn up or they can give you something to make her appear, maybe?

Well, I didn't get the call to purchase more menopur so it looks like I'll have get some more from CRMW. I am on day 11 of menopur. Tomorrow will be the longest I've ever been on it. My next scan isn't til Day 13 and Ec is pencilled in for 4th July. I am feeling more bloated on this higher dose than before. Fingers crossed that I am produced enough quality eggs for collection.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks Jo , yea really excited all day today I will admit  
Bet your glad for the hard part to be out the way sweetheart , you'll be pupo before u know it  very exciting really . Got everything crossed for all of us on here cycling . Got a feeling it's going to be q lucky thread full of bfp's 

Keep us up dated love xx


----------



## jk1

Hi all, thank you for your messages....in quite a bit of pain still but trying to hold out as long as I can before taking paracetamol pessary before bed......normally i would be like 'ewwww' but tbh had one earlier and it worked wonders on the pain!!!

Lyndon called and spoke to Kev - we have 17 mature eggs all of which have been successfully injected - can't believe it as we normally only have about 4!! he expects about 60% to fertilise......fingers crossed and we shall see!!

Night all xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Wow jo congrats on that amount of eggs and hope u get great fertilization.


----------



## Helen85

Jo that is so fab  u must be so happy !! Everything seems  on track for ur bfp , everything crossed for u sweetheart xx
Yes I've been excited all day I will admit  not doing the injection till tomorrow night tho cause I'm working so I've got all day to be nervous about it which isn't the best but can't be helped really :-/

Emnige - you must be really hacked off now love with no af  you still finding the injections ok?? Xx


----------



## Emnige

Wow Jo that's fab, as Helen says sounds like your track for your BFP   I'm so happy for you xxx
Helen - Yup it's so frustrating, i'm   for her to arrive by Monday, I really don't want to postpone my scan but it's looking that I might have to at the moment   Injections are going well still thanks hun. Don't seem to have any side effects. I was really tired the first week of down regging but that's gone now just feel bloated! You start yours tomorrow how are you feeling? Are you excited or nervous?! xxx


----------



## kara76

Isn't lyndon great for calling. great number of mature eggs


----------



## Helen85

Emnige - a bit of both if I'm honest , just want to get the first one done so I know what to expect if u know what I mean. I'm sure af will turn up before your baseline sweetheart  probably all the stress of starting all this is delay it . Very stressfull I bet xx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - hope your AF starts today....blooming thing!!  It likes to keep us waiting when we want it to start hey!!

Helen - its today!!! good luck huni!!! you will be fine once the first one is out the way!!


Sammy - not long till your appt with Amanda now!! xx

Soneasze - how are you - when is your next follie scan? xxx

Bexy & Pheobs - hows things with you ladies? xxx

Mrs T & Sugar - hello both....hope you are both ok xxxx

Kara - hope you are ok xxx

I've had a bit of a broken nights sleep.....took the pessary before bed and dropped off fine but it must have worn off as I woke up at 1.30am in some pain still....took two paracetamol and managed to drop back off for a while.  I'm so bloated this morning....my pants are digging into my tummy!!  

going to have a complan for breakfast and lots of water to try and fend it off though!!

fingers crossed for the call....just praying so much that some fertilised last night!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk hope the call comes soon

Em hope af comes very soon. There are a few things that can delay it

Helen good luck with first jab


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Todays the day! I'm sure you'll be fine hun, it's come around quick hasn't it xxx
Jo - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your call is a good one. You deserve it and I just have a good feeling about it xxx
Kara - What sorts of things can delay AF?

AFM- Well still no sign of AF so i'm now 6 days late. I actually started googling the phrase 'How to bring period on' on last night. I know, I know  ! Have my second acupunture tonight which i'm looking forward to so much, I need some relaxation! xxx

Hi everyone else, hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## kara76

Acupuncture can bring on af. As for what delays it, well late ovulation, a functional cyst which is a corpus lethum which happens each cycle and releases progestrone, pregnancy!
My guess is ad will probably arrive very soon.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara, hopefully the acupuncture will help xxx


----------



## kara76

I've know af coming with hours of people have acupuncture. Hope it comes hun


----------



## Emnige

Mee to, I hope so. I don't want to delay anything! Positive thinking! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks Jo kara and emnige ,

I know emnige it really has come round quickly , can believe it all starts today  been a long 3 years can't believe I could be getting my first bfp by the end of august . Not getting my hopes up to much mind don't want to be disappointed if it doesnt work .
Really hope ur acc appointment brings on ur af , bet ur mega stressed last thing u want is to be delayed, I'm sure she'll make a appearance before baseline xx  

Jo - I'll be keeping a look out for updates from u today . I'm sure loads of ur lovely eggs have progressed lovely for u xx

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Have you decided what time you'll be doing your first injection? I know i'm in the same boat as you by the sounds of, only a few steps ahead.   that we both get our first BFPs by August     I'm trying not to get stressed because I know that can delay AF but it is hard! Hopefull a nice relaxing weekend will help! It's hard to not to get your hopes up but it's really important to remain positive and banish any negative thoughts as soon as they pop into your head xxx


----------



## Emnige

*Aunt Flow is here! Yay, my baseline scan can go ahead on Monday Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Helen85

Doing it at 9.30 tonight , working till that time and dont want to do it in work , so got all day to wait  
So happy for u love bet it's such a relief af is finally here , panic over   
I know I do try to stay positive (not that dp would agree , he always thinks I look for the worse in every situation lol) I'm just a realist and think about every out come xx


----------



## jk1

OMG OMG OMG OMG - we have 14 embryos!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats the most we have ever had!!

Couple of things Lyndon did say, is that he fully expects them to get to blastocyst (never got that far before) but he will let us know tmrw and saturday how things are looking.  I asked about having some left to freeze but Lyndon said its too early to tell....which i think i knew but asked anyway!! 

He did say that one issue we might have is if I get OHSS then we will have to freeze, if this is the case will freeze at day 3 and then when they thaw will grow to day 5 before ET......I have had my complan and am drinking my water as we speak!!!

Emnige - weyhey!!!!! thank goodness af is here!! she kept you waiting hun!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Amazing number - well done Jo!


----------



## Emnige

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Lol, congratulations Jo, that's amazing, 14 little embryos and they sound like good ones. I'm so happy for you. 

Helen - Yeah I tend to do mine around 830pm. We did agree before we started injections to do them around 9pm but when the day came we couldn't wait any longer so we did them at 830! I know what you mean about being a realist. I was a bit like that to start with but now DP has swayed me over to his way of thinking.....one step at a time....but it will work!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I'm thrilled for you, well done. Take care of yourself now

Emnige - glad AF showed up


----------



## Helen85

Oh Jo so bloody happy for u swetheart   u must be over the moon with that !! Fingers crossed ur ok to get to et. All the pain from yesterday Defo worth it then  xxXXXXXXXXxX


----------



## kara76

Yay yay that's wonderful news jo 14 embryos whoo hoo

Em brill af came another yay yay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping in to say brilliant news on your 14 embies Jo, keeping everything crossed for you. 
Good luck to everyone on here x


----------



## sammy75

jo, great amount of embies and good luck for et,

eminge, glad af showed up and you can have baseline as planned,

hi to everyone else today, hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Queenie1

jo wow 14 embryos that is fantastic well done. keep drinking and eating that protein.


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - wow that is amazing news well done you, you must be chuffed to bits  Keep drinking the complan and resting xxx
Helen - good luck with your injection tonight, its far easier once the first one is done xx
Em - really pleased your af turned up, she always cuts it fine! hope your baseline goes well on monday xx
Quennie - thanks loads for the info. xx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks hyper , I'm sure it will be . Really not looking forward to it if I'm honest but I'm a baby at the best of times and I really don't like injections so I was expecting to be nervous about it . It's for a good cause tho so just got to suck it up and do it , it'll be worth it in the end. 

Hope ur well xx


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news Jo, really chuffed for you. Keeping fingers crOssed that everything settles down and you can get those embies snuggling in xxx
Helen good luck for tonight, once the first ones done you will be a pro! Xxx
Em so glad AF turned upxx

Hi to Kara, bexy, mrs t, dizzy and everyone xxx


----------



## Emnige

Evening all!

Not long back from acupuncture was so relaxing!

Phoebs - Hiya hun, how are you? xxx
Helen - Ooo not long now, are you doing the injections yourself or letting DH do them? I let DP do them for me x
Bexy - Thanks hun. Feel like I can relax a bit more now AF is here!
Queenie - How is everything. Did you have a scan today? Hope it went well xxx
Sammy - How's things with you? Having a nice evening? xxx
Kara - Yay! 

Hi everyone else, sorry for no more personals i'm quite tired! 4 days until baseline   xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all, thank you for all the messages!! xx

Just a quick one from me....i have been asked to go in for a scan tmrw to see if i have ohss....fingers crossed i don't!!

Good luck for your injection Helen....have you done it yet?

Jo xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo,

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow   that you don't have OHSS xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - good luck for tomorrow, hope you'll be ok for transfer

Helen - good luck for your first jab, you'll be a pro before you know it


----------



## SoneaSze

Emnige, yay! You must be so relieved that AF is here. You're on your way to that BFP!
Helen, hope your first lot of injections were ok, it gets easier and you'll be used to it in no time, but you still won't like them. Good luck with the drugs and dosage. Let's grow some follies!
JK, wow, such an amazing batch of embryos! Well done on such a good batch. Stay away OHSS! Good luck for the transfers. You're that much closer to that BFP. 

Hello to everyone else and i hope you're doing fine!


----------



## newbie131

Congratulations JK! Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Jk fingers crossed for the scan. Keep up the fluids, drink a lot


----------



## Helen85

Well injection done  thank god for that!!!  Really wasn't that bad at all , didn't hurt at all.
Emnige I did it myself , dp is still in work so easier with his hours to inject myself .I'm a bit of a control freak to so glad I did it myself think I would have been worse with someone else doing it ,

Jo - fingers crossed for no ohss , hope ur feeling ok xx

Thanks everyone for the support today xx


----------



## kara76

Helen well done you . Yay your on your way


----------



## pheobs1

Glad it went well Helen xxx

Jo good luck for today xxx


----------



## Emnige

Yay, glad your injection went well Helen. One down, a few more to go! 
Jo - Hope your scan goes well today xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies 

I know kara can't believe it's finally started  

Jo- good luck for todays scan, got every cross for u that everything Wil be fine to go ahead . U still feeling sore xx


----------



## jk1

Helen - well done!!! it'll be so much easier now you have done the first one!! xx

Thank you for all your messages, we've just got back from the clinic........

Had my tummy measured, a tummy scan and a normal scan.....am v tender at the moment so it was a bit sore....ovaries are still massive (it was hard to see which was the right and which was the left!!) and there is free fluid in there.....had my bloods done but looks like i do have it....bloods will confirm though.  If I do will be too dangerous to do ET 

We also saw Lyndon who had just checked our embryos, he said there is only 1 that he doesn't like the look of......yay!! we are so pleased!!  Depending on my bloods (may have to go back for more bloods this afternoon) we are either looking at:

* freeze all 14 embryos tomorrow
* freeze half tomorrow and keep half for a possible et on monday
* freeze half tomorrow and then if not ok for et monday freeze the rest at day 5

Lyndon said he will probably look to freeze in batches of 3 and then when we have FET he will thaw half and grow them to blastocyst before et.

Disappointing but also fab news on the embie front.....we have never been this lucky before with our embies so it feels like another step forward towards our dream.

BLINKING OHSS!!!!!

I'll update you all on the continuing saga later!! 

Hope everyone is well,

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

Naughtie ovaries but great news on embryos.


----------



## Helen85

Jo Thats brilliant news about the embryos  bet your so pleased . Gutted for u about the ohss ill still be keeping my fingers crossed u can progress to et . But at least u know you've got some fab eggs for fet if you don't xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - really hope you get to ET but remember Pix didn't get that far and just got her bfp from frozen embryo. Well done on the embryo front. Hope you feel better soon, keep us posted x


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Sorry about the OHSS. Sounds like you have some good embryo's that's brill hun. Keep up updated x

AFM - I was wondering what the baseline scan I have booked on Monday will show? Will they tell me how thin my lining is?   that it goes well. If all ok would I start stimming on Monday? xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Emnige - yes they will probably measure your lining and have a quick look at your ovaries...i started stimming on the day of my baseline but think everyone is different so they might start you a couple of days later xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo. The menopur looks a bit fiddly so put together so shall be asking about that on Monday! xxx


----------



## jk1

Hello - Amanda just called....cycle cancelled and all embryos will be frozen either today or tmrw.....i am sad


----------



## kara76

Aww jo I am sorry but best to me in tip top condition for those embryos to go back


----------



## Emnige

Jo, i'm so sorry


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Jo but they know what's best for you and as I said earlier you should take comfort from Pux's outcome. Hope you are ok x


----------



## jk1

Thanks ladies - what would i do without you all hey!! xxxx

Mrs T - I have already been hounding pix for information...i'm going to be hounding her a lot more now as never had FET before so don't know what it involves drugs wise etc - she will be pleased!!


----------



## PixTrix

ALways here Jo, so sorry your transfer has been cancelled, Damn ohss. Yep my little miracle on board is the result of a freeze all due to ohss nd was So gutted at the time, but with.hindsight I am so glad I.wasn't allowed a transfer. I was quite poorly with the ohss and would never have wanted my precious embies on board when I wasn't in full health. With an fet your transfer can be done under tip top conditions. I found it beneficial that I had some frozen on day 3 and 5 as my day 3 embies proved to be not as strong as initially thought, so we then still had the choice of thawing more a couple of dats later. It looks like you are going to have a great number frozen so no need to worry about the thaw. Hope you aren't feeling too poorly.


----------



## Vixxx

Jo - so sorry you have OHSS, but good that they caught it early.  I'm sure you must feel disappointed not to be completing the cycle now, but there are some upsides  . Obviously you will want to be feeling better before having your embies put back, but also, I found my FET cycle was the easiest and least stressful of any of mine, and I wouldn't mind betting that me being more relaxed about it might have contributed to its success.  The most important thing is that you have loads of great embies for when you're feeling better.  Do you know if you are likely to do a medicated or natural FET cycle?

Big   !


----------



## jk1

HI vixxx,

thank you xxxx  not sure yet......we are back in for a scan tmrw so will ask amanda for some information then.....i know nothing about FET so am going to be googling a lot!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh Jo so gutted for u sweetheart , but as all the ladies have said it's best for u to be well before they are put back in . You'll get there in the end lovely. Chin up xxx


----------



## newbie131

JK - this process just seems to be one long wait after another doesn't it? Hope you're feeling better soon. I was really disappointed when they cancelled my cycle but I knew really that I wasn't feeling myself and it was much better to stop, as I'm sure you do too.

Tinkers - any news? You must be getting close to your test date now. Or have I missed a post?


----------



## Emnige

Hi Newbie - Tinkers got her BFP yesterday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tinkers - sorry if I missed your post. Congratulations


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies, congrats for all you BFP ladies i have missed. I have got my planning apt booked for july 15th x


----------



## SoneaSze

Congratulations Tinkers! BFP! It's all worth it in the end  Very happy for you and your DH!

Sorry JK it's been postponed for a bit, rest up and recover quickly, at least you don't have to go through stimming and collection again eh?

Helen, well done on your first jabs. Keep being brave!

Emnige, ready, set,  go! start stimming 

My slow growers are nearly there. Got about 7 good follies. Got my EC on Tuesday! Just 4 days to go, bring it on  DH is very excited. I'm a little bit scared. Just don't want another Zero Fertilisation phone call.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - glad you've got your appt booked, did you book a holiday after?

Soneasze - glad your scan went well. Not long til EC now


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T yes we booked our med cruise for 5th august, cannot wait! Did u book ur follow up at ivf wales, when is ur crmw apt and when do u think u will be cycling next?x


----------



## jk1

Tinkers congratulations huni!!!! really pleased for you!!!

Soneasze - brilliant news that they are growing!!

dizzy - glad you got your appt booked xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy, hope you are coping ok. Ah that's lovely to have your holiday booked. Have you booked your ivfwales appt or are you not gonna bother?

I've got my CRMW appt a week tomorrow bu not sorted a date for my ivfwales appt yet. I'm probably going to have some immune tests so depends on how long they take. Would rather cycle ASAP but if we need to wait I might book a week away in September. Will wait and see what Amanda says

Jo - hope you are doing ok tonight. Big hugs x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Wow congrats Tinkers I must have missed your post, very, very pleased for you xx
Jo - so sorry you're postponed chick but such good news about your embies.  I've had a natural FET and I have to say it was the easiest and least stressful cycle we've ever had, and we got further along than we ever have done too.  I've got a number of friends who got their BFP with frosties, as well as Pix and Vixx! xx
Dizzy - how you doing?  Have a fantastic holiday, it sounds fab, I'm deeply jealous xx
Soneasze - good news on your lovely follies and hope you have a really good EC on Tuesday, loads of luck xx
Em - good luck for your baseline on Monday xx
Helen - hope the jabs are going well, won't be long for you xx
Mrs T - hope you're doing okay and enjoying this bit of sun xx


----------



## newbie131

Congrats Tinkers - glad it went well for you!


----------



## Helen85

Congrats tinkers 

Well the jabs are going fine . Don't feel any different , mind u it's only been 2 days.

Jo - you feeling ok ?? 

Emnige- bet Ur looking forward to baseline , not long now sweetheart 

Soneasze - glad your eggs are progressing better  

Mrs t , hyper and sugar hope your having a lovely weekend 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Well, bacon butties and star jumps it is for me then! Not sure if it's the follies making me bloated or the bacon butties.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope everything going ok with your cycles and those on the 2ww hope it's not going slow for you.

afm, i can't wait for my appt next week and hope my embies get there safely from ivf wales, i was asked to get a copy of my last hiv, hep b and c results which were done in may but no one answers the phone at ivf wales so looks like i'll have to drive down mon to see if they will give me a copy to take with me to crmw, it would be easier if they answered the phone so i could just ask them to email them over but nothing is ever that simple is it lol.

good luck to all of you.


----------



## jk1

Sammy - i have a direct dial number that i use, i'll pm it to you if you want? xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all just a quickie - Jo how did your scan go today? Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## sammy75

jo that would be great thanks and do you know if they will email the results over for me or do i have to pay for the results?


----------



## SoneaSze

I paid IVF Wales £25 for a copy of my records because they won't give results over the phone. I submitted my request with cheque back in november. I complained in person several times and managed to get a summary of my last tests in writing but only got a full copy of my file this morning (thanks to CRMW chasing it for me). 7 months after i asked for it. I had been to see them several times because i couldn't get an answer on the phone, they are extremely busy though and I didn't want to keep bothering them so I didn't wait for my records to turn up and had all my tests done again. If you can get a direct line for them, use it and good luck  

Just did my last menopur shots tonight! Got my HCG trigger tomorrow at 23hrs. Yeah!


----------



## sammy75

thanks for the info soneasze, good luck with trigger and ec, don't want to wait 7mths for test results so i'll see if maybe the gp will do them for me as worth a go and if not then looks like i'll have to pay to have them redone.


----------



## SoneaSze

Sammy, Your GP should be able to get you and your DH HEP/HIV & Rubella bloods done quite quickly at no cost. Best of luck with your next treatment cycle hun.

JK and Emnige, how much was the accupunture sessions at crmw? How many sessions do you need to have? If all goes well, I'm considering some accupunture around ET. What do you think? Does it help?

Thanks


----------



## jk1

Hi Sammy - I just called the number I had and asked for the blood results to be sent to CRMW - they said they wouldn't send them direct there but they would send them to me - they turned up a couple of days later - we didn't need to pay as we didn't ask for our whole file - I will pm you the number I use now - I think I got it in the midst of trying to get my second NHS cycle so kept it and used it ever since!!

Mrs T - Scan was ok y/day - no more fluid in there than the day before which is good so fingers crossed it is on its way out.  The froze all 14 embryos in 4 lots of 3 and 1 of 2 and can start down regging on day 21 after my august af - can't go any sooner as my ovaries won't have recovered.

Soneasze - acupuncture is £40 a session but the first one I think is normally more (about £60 i think).  This time I started having 1 session a week when I started down regging - but you could start before that if you wanted.  then on ET day you have 2 sessions - one just before and one straight after.  I don't know if it works (it hasn't for me so far) but I know that it does help relax you during tx and I always look forward to my sessions. xx

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine!!

Mum and dad are coming to see me today so we are going to have a bbq - I was saying to my mum that i have a matching belly with my dad at the moment!!  she said 'yeah but at least you know yours will go down!!' 

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## sammy75

just a quick hi to everyone today as going out for dinner and dh wants to go fishing, might as well enjoy the weather while we got it as it will probably be raining by next week lol.

jo, thanks for the info and i will give them a ring in the morning.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine!

Sammy - I was also asked to get a copy of my hep b & c and also hiv results from ivf wales. IVF Wales told us they'd taken them but when we went to collect them they said that we'd never had them done! They said that they don't tend to do these tests until the end of testing which baffled me as DP and I were both told that the bloods they had taken from us were for this. They are a pain to get hold of I would just go down there and ask them to print them for you (if they have them that is!) I think they just lost ours, so we had to pay again for these £100 each at CRMW. Like Sonea I paid £25 for a copy of my results etc, these turned up yesterday and I wouldn't bother hun because you don't need them. It's just a copy of the forms you filled in and some scribbles from the consultants and doctors along with some drawings of the anatomy that they did. 

Sonea - Hiya hun. I'm having acupuncture with Pauline who works at CRMW we pay £40 a session. I had my first during the second week of down regging and had one the week after i'm skipping this week as Pauling said my pulse was good (?) so my next one is the week after next now. Like Jo said we're also going to have two done on the day of ET before and after. It is really relaxing, I look forward them and Pauline is lovely.

Jo - Hiya hun, hope you're having a nice weekend. Sounds like you're good to go for August then, as you say it will give your ovaries a chance to recover. Hope you enjoy your bbq.

Hi everyone else!

AFM - Bit tired today as the weekend didn't turn out as planned. We were meant to go for lunch yesterday with DP's mum for her birthday but didn't in the end as she wasn'y very well. Then 2am this morning DP's mum rung and she sounded really distressed. She's 83 and had gotten up as she felt sick and she fell in the bathroom, so DP was in the hospital with her 2am and got back at 830 so bit sleepy. I alsi did race for life today with my sister so have very achy feet now! Might have an afternoon nap! Looking forward to my scan tomorrow and hope all is well so we can start stimming soon    xxx


----------



## sammy75

emnige, i will ring in the morning and ask can i go and collect them and hopefully they should have them as we only had them done 2 days before my ec in may so not that long ago, well done on doing the race for life, my sister done it yesterday and she also said her legs aching today, we lost a close relative to cancer in april due to melanoma skin cancer she was only 39 and we miss her terribly, she battled for 8yrs after many ops to try and remove the tumors but it spread to her spinal cord and brain in the end, i so hope that one day they will find a cure and it is good that they do these runs to help get the funds they need for research.

hi to everyone.


----------



## SoneaSze

Well, that was it, the final suprecur shot and my HCG Ovitrelle shot, it didn't sting as much as the pregnyl. 36 hrs to go until EC! I am praying that my eggs will be good enough and they'll grow into embryos. Please work!


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick one to say goodluck for EC Sonea, lots of   xxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck sonea

Em whens baseline

Jk how's u

$mrs t u got your questions sorted


----------



## Emnige

Hi Kara, baseline is at 10am so will be leaving in about 15 mins   fingers crossed all goes well, it's a shame I have to go to work afterwards though! How are you? xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just back from baseline scan. The endo that I mentioned previously isn't endometriosis   it was just the measurement of my lining. I do have two small cysts, one on the outside of each ovary but the nurse said they were tiny and nothing to worry about but she's glad that I mentioned them as apparantly that's what the follicles will look like and if I hadn't mentioned them she might have thought they were follies on the outside of my ovaries os glad I mentioned this to them. The scan went well so we are starting stimming tonight so very happy about that  . Due to my age they are starting me on 150iui and I am being very closely monitored. I'm going back in for a scan this friday, then next mondat, wednesday and friday. The nurse said not to worry if the scan on friday doesn't show much as they can always up my dose but they're a bit concerned about OHSS due to my age & highish amh. Still taking the same doseage of suprecure so 2 injections from today onward then! Me and DP are very though! Shame I have to go to work but i'm going to have something to eat then at leave at 12 to be at work for 1230 then I will be finishing at 430 so not too bad! I'm also going to put in for some time off now provisionally. If all goes well I'm going to book the week of EC off & the whole 2ww off, why not! Lol, I have 19 and a half holiday days left so even then i'll still have some left for over xmas! Gosh talking of xmas already  ! I'll also be upping my protein shakes to 3 a day now so 60mg a day. One with breakfast, lunch and dinner, mmmm! I have them with milk so they don't taste too bad and I have to make sure I drink plenty of water now as well.

Sorry for personals, will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## Emnige

Was also just wondering do you do the menopur injection in the same spot as the down reg injection of different or does it not matter? Do you alternate sides or always do it in the same place?

Also do you keep your menopur in the fridge?


----------



## jk1

Hi Emnige - glad your baseline went well!!  I do the suprecur and menopur either side below my belly button, i probably wouldn't do them in exactly the same place but I'm not really sure if it makes a difference or not.  If you have the 1200iu and 600iu menopur, once it is mixed you can keep it out of the fridge but not in sunlight - we kept ours in a cupboard.

Hi Kara - I'm ok - today would have been ET  never mind - it'll be our turn next time hey!!

Hope everyone has had a good monday,

Jo xxxx


----------



## sammy75

jk1, sorry today shouldv'e been et but i'm sure it won't be long before they areback where they belong, best of luck to you.

emnige, glad you can start stimming and i felt as though the time just flew by to ec it goes that quick, good luck to you.

soneasze, good luck for ec tomorow, hope you get lots of eggs.

hi to everyone else today, hope you all ok, 
good luck to all of you with upcoming appts, ec or et, and massive good luck to those on the 2ww.

afm, i was down the hospital early hours this morning to witness the birth of my niece she weighed just 6lb 9oz and is so tiny and cute, i got to the hospital at 2.45am and she was born at 3.42 am so she wasn't hanging around lol. so when i went back to visit this afternoon on the way out decided to go and collect my hiv results from the clinic to take with me to crmw on thurs and they gave them to me straight away so now hopefully i shouldn't have any delay for planning and i also save myself £200 by not having to pay and have them redone so i'm starting to feel happier and more positive.


----------



## kara76

Sammy wow what a beautiful thing to witness, hope it wasn't too bitter sweet!

Jk bummer u did get et but at least u will be in tip top condition when u get et

Em I like jk use each side on tummy button. Use a different spot each time to give the skin a rest . Yay your on your way


----------



## kara76

Sammy wow what a beautiful thing to witness, hope it wasn't too bitter sweet!

Jk bummer u did get et but at least u will be in tip top condition when u get et

Em I like jk use each side on tummy button. Use a different spot each time to give the skin a rest . Yay your on your way


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Hiya hun, glad you managed to get your results from IVF Wales, that'll save you some money. We do race for life every year in memory of our mum who passed away in 2005 from ovarian cancer. It's a great cause and a fun day out. Plus we manage to raise around £200 a year which is good. I think from now until EC it will go by really quickly as I'm being closely monitored. I have another scan Friday, then 3 next week, Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Congratulations on becoming an auntie. 

Sonea - How was EC? Hope you're not to sore. Good luck for the call tomorrow. Do you know how many eggs they got?

Jo & Kara - Thanks for the info about the injections I think I'll do one either side also. I get DP to do the suprecur in the middle all the time because I couldn't decide on which side! Do you have to alternate sides or doesn't it matter? How are you both?

Hi everyone else hope you are all well and hope the sun is shining by you. It's boiling here.

AFM - Still really happy after baseline scan today. I've ordered some more protein, booked some time off work and am looking forward to our 1st ever stimming injection tonight! I've decided to book the week of EC off and also the entire 2ww. I just want to ensure we have absolutely no stress at all. I've made myself a little list of things to do to keep myself occupied during the 2ww such as: make fairy cakes, go for a walk, watch the film you taped from about 3 months ago, go to the crem and lay down some flowers, cook something for tea that you've never cooked before!!! Lol, yeah I know  ! Debs has booked me in for my next scan this Friday and then I also have 3 scans next week, Monday, Wednesday and Friday then the following week (hopefully will be EC). I can't beleive how quickly everything has gone.


----------



## Emnige

Was also just wondering about sex during stimming, is it ok?!


----------



## jk1

Emnige - i think its good you are taking the whole time off and i would do the same if i could!!  I don't think it matters about alternating which side you do the injections (although i did just in case!!  ).  With regards to    you can, but i believe but you have to use barrier contraception xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo. I think I would probably alternate sides just in case as well! How are things with you? Do you feel better? xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

I also alternated between my left and right sides with each jab. The egg collection guide and Debbie says it's good to have regular sex to keep DH's clive supply fresh but use protection. Admittedly the more bloated I got the less I felt like it. Good luck with your injections Emnige! yey you've started stimming!

Sammy, well done on getting those results from the clinic. I did ask for my whole file which understandably took longer to copy. Good luck with your treatment cycle and congratulations on your neice.

I am very nervous and excited, got my EC tomorrow morning at 9am. I'm very worried about the number of eggs that they'll get. Please be enough


----------



## jk1

Soneasze - good luck for tmrw - i'll be thinking of you huni!! xxxx

Emnige - i am feeling alot better than i have been - even went to the garden centre today - whooohooo!!


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - Good luck for EC tomorrow     xxx

Jo - Good to hear that you're feeling better. Whooohooo garden centre, lol! I loved to be able to go to a garden centre but have to move to a house with a garden first!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Glad to hear you're feeling better JK. Roll on Sept's FET eh!


----------



## newbie131

Soneasze - good luck for tomorrow!

Eminege - lots of scans is great - it's fun seeing how the follies grow!


----------



## Emnige

First stimming injection done   stung a lil bit but DP did it expertly!!! x

Newbie - I can't wait for my 1st follie scan now!!! So excited!! One of the girls in the other thread said about keeping your tummy warm during stimming so have my hot water bottle handy!! x


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone!

It's quiet on here lately!

Personals to come later but just wanted to give everyone a massive   and say thank you for all your support so far xxx

AFM - Feeling very positive today after having DP do my first stimming jab last night. Keeping my belly nice and warm to help my follies grow & looking forward to my scan on Friday xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just had some good news from my employer, my boss said that she felt guilty about me having to use all my holidays for time off over EC & ET so has said if I can get a sick note from the doctors for this time it will be paid and won’t affect my sickness – yay! 

Thanks ladies


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie for SoneaSze - i hope it went really, really well for you this morning and you got loads of lovely follies, and good luck for a fab phone call in the morning xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks for all the suport and good wishes ladies,   to all of you.

Had my EC this morning, dreamt that i was on the theatre table and they'd go in and find nothing there! Nightmare! 
But i was very anxious about it. They managed to collect more than they thought they would from last scan, 9 eggs. I am very sore and sleepy. Both my DH and Cat are giving me lots of love today. I am now nervously waiting for that embryologist call tomorrow and praying      that some will have fertilised well. 

Good luck with your ETs and PUPOs and happy stimming girls.


----------



## SoneaSze

My consultant just called to check I was ok and recoverying well from EC this morning and the embryologist called as well to tell me that they'd actually collected 10 eggs and 7 were mature enough to be injected. Go magnificant seven!


----------



## kara76

Wow 10 eggs that's wonderful news well done u and 7mature brilliant


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - Well done hun, glad your EC went well. 7 eggs is fab, wishing you lots of   for the call tomorrow, i'll be   for you xxxxx

H i everyone else - where are you?! I've been nattering away to myself on here for the last day or two, lol !

AFM - I called my clinic today and they said they would write me a sick note for 2 weeks from the date of EC and I can pick this up when I go in for my scan on Friday so that means I'll only have to use 5 days of my holidays for 3 weeks off, so that's left me in a more positive mood knowing that work is sorted and that all being well if my EC goes ahead as planned week commencing the 18th then I have 3 weeks I can just relax and still have 14.5 days holidat left for the rest of the year. I'm really looking forward to our scan on Friday to check the follies


----------



## jk1

Sonea - well done you!!!! 7 is the magic number then!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoop whoop!!! fingers crossed for you for tmrw xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - well done on your eggs, they are now in the hands of the lovely Lyndon. Arent they fab checking up on you to see how you are. Good luck for the call tomorrow, I will be looking out for your news. 

Jo - glad you are feeling better and your embies will be back where they belong before you know it when you are fit and well

Bexy - how are you my lovely, hope you aren't working too hard

Emnige - well done on your first stimming. What a lovely boss suggesting you take sick leave. Sorry you've been talking to yourself, lol. I struggle to find the time to post

Sammy - well done on your race for life, bless you. I posted on the other thread to you too. Only two days to your appt, yay

Helen - hope the jabs are going ok

Hi newbie, dizzy, tinkers, Phoebs and anyone else ive missed.

Sorry I've been AWOL again, had another very down weekend and working hard so had to catch up with everyone. My very unhelpful GP has refused to do my immune tests so am going in to CRMW to have them done (more money again) and have my appt with Amanda on Saturday. Hopefully I'll feel better when I have my plan in place


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mrs T - I was getting lonely on here for a bit, lol! Did your GP say why they wouldn't do your immune tests? My GP refused to even take blood from me so I had to pay for mine at CRMW which worked out better in the end as they got the results quicker than the GP would have anyway. It's good to have a plan, you know where you are then and can take each step as it comes. I hope your appt goes well on Saturday, I know Amanda and everyone else at CRMW will take good care of you and you have us lovely ladies here as well   xxx


----------



## jk1

Sonseasze - thinking of you this morning - fingers crossed for your call - are they calling about now?  mine was at 10am i think xxx


Mrs T - sending you loads of      I think all GP's differ don't they.  I was lucky enough that mine agreed to do my referral for my op I had in May so I had it on the NHS but it did take 6 months - like emnige says sometimes it is better to pay as you get the results straight away....esp when you are waiting to start tx.  Good luck with your appt on Saturday with Amanda hun - I agree about the plan thing - gives you something to focus on xxxx


Emnige - hows the stimming going hun.....belly like a pin cushion yet?    all worth it though hey xxxx


Bexy - how are you hun? hope you are well xxxx


Newbie - how are things going with you? xxxx


Helen - hows the injections going?  are you feeling tired yet, I know emnige and I felt really tired when we started down regging xxx


Pheobes - hope you are well huni xxxx


Kara - how are you hun - hope everything is good xxxx


AFM - well tummy is reducing in size daily (thank goodness!!) and starting to feel more normal again now - i can't believe this time last week we were getting ready to leave for EC....how things change in such a small amount of time hey...........  I have come round to thinking that FET is definitely going to be better for me, seeing as stimming and EC/OHSS seems to put such a strain on my body.


DH and I are going away to Devon tmrw for 2 nights - we have booked a beautiful hotel which is right on the beach - I have bought myself a mac as i think its going to be raining but i'm determined not to let it put me off going for a nice long walk - its bright pink so you'll probably be able to see me from here!!     


Hope everyone is ok,


Jo xxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

JK, Enjoy and rest up in Devon with your DH. Have a break from it all. Pink Macs are the fashion  

Mrs T, sorry that you're feeling down at the mo. You've got your appointment with Amanda on Saturday and I'm sure she'll have some sound advice and suggestions. She also has lovely decorated toe nails all the time!   Chin up and big   to you. We're all behind you every step of the way.

Emnige, poor pin cushion, how are you feeling with your jabs? Still looking forward to your first scan?

I had my Call today from Gemma the Embryologist today at 11am. Lyndon is on hols. 2 have fertilsed sucessfully  , 1 didn't fertilise at all   and the other 4 fertilised abnormally  , she said. Well, 2 out of 7 ain't bad. Transfer has been arranged for tomorrow. I am relieved that 2 did fertilise, but gutted that the other 5 did not. We're having both transferred and then we'll have to wait and see if they stick


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Stimming is going well thanks, my bellys not too bad at the moment! I might be imagining it as i've only been stimming for 2 days now but i'm sure I can feel little twinges in my right and left side, more so the right though! Have a fab time in Devon, I hope the rain stays away but if it doesn't i'm sure you'll look great in your pink mac! I don't know much about FET but as you said if it puts less strain on your body that's a good thing xxx

Sonea - Jabs are going well thanks. I've upped my protein shakes to 3 a day so am quite bloated! I might be imagining it as i've only been stimming for 2 days now but i'm sure I can feel little twinges in my right and left side, more so the right though! 2 embryos is fab as the embryologist said 2 out 7 aint bad. Good luck for your EC tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to my scan on Friday and   that my follies are growing nicely xxx

Did anyone else know that Lyndon's registrataion is 'Sperm' lmao couldn't stop laughing when they told me, more so when I saw it!


----------



## kara76

Quickie from me soz

Son 2 out of 7 can be disappointing but just to give u a boost. Tyler my dd is 1 of the 2 I had transferred and I got 2 out of 6! 

Btw love lyndons number plate! very him isn't it lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, Sonea well done on your embies. Good luck for ET when they'll be back where they belong x


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Kara, for the boost.  I keep telling myself it only takes one, we got this far, on with the 2week wait. Hope you and Tyler are good.

Hey Mrs T, how you holding up? Thanks for the positive vibes


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone,

Feeling very positive still. I have my 1st follie scan tomorrow which i'm looking forwar to. DP will be in the room with me so he can also have a look at our lovely follies growing! I've been keeping my belly warm with a hot water bottle hoping it will help them grow and am drinking so much portein and water but I know it will be worth it! I can't beleive that the week after next I could be having my EC  

Was just wondering as I have only been stimming since Monday how many follies should I expect to see tomorrow? I know it's different for everyone but any ideas?

Will catch up on personals later xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi emnige, at my first scan i had around 10 follies but i was on 300iu menopur daily so i think it depends on what dosage you are on and how well you respond.

hi to everyone else today, hope you are all doing ok and good luck to everyone with upcoming appts,ec, et and    to those on the 2ww.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sammy, they've started me on 150iu so I guess just have to wait and see tomorrow!


----------



## BexyPob

Sonea - well done on your two lovely embies. I know it can be slightly dis-heartening when you get fewer than you'd hoped but it only takes one  A friend of mine got pregnant with two very, very low-grade on her 6th cycle and the embryologist told her no chance of it working before ET (nice!) - she has two beautiful 2 year olds now!! Good luck for tomorrow xx
Emnige - good luck with your next scan tomorrow.  It's impossible to say what is going on in your tummy before the scan coz everyone reacts so differently to the stimming xx
AFM - Hopefully DHEA is doing something good,  I've got greasy hair, greasy skin and pain in my ovaries, two and a half months to go yet 
Hi to everyone else hope all okay xx


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - Hope ET went well xxx
Bexy - Thanks hun, I just want to sleep until scan time tomorrow! xxx

AFM - Looking forward to my first follie scan tomorrow, thinking positive and banishing those naughty negative thoughts  !

Who usually does EC and ET at CRMW?


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - How did your appointment go today? xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Amanda and Debbie were both there at my EC and ET and I had Gemma the Embryologist. All were fab and made me feel relaxed and comfy. I loved Debbie's chick hatching hat.   

ET went ok this morning, still felt disappointed that the other 8 Eggs didn't make it. But i now have 2 embryos on board. They aren't fantastic grades and one was beginning to flag this morning. Gemma said that they'd have a better chance in their natural environment. My DH and I have all our fingers crossed and are   that they stick and grow   My OTD is 22 July. I am currently PUPO   yay


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Sonea. I hope your 2 embies snuggle in nice 'n' cosy and stick for you. Are you working your 2ww? How are you feeling now? Sending you lots of     xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Yep, am back in work on Monday, so got a few days to relax. Taking the OTD day off though. DH is already fussing, he's going to be a nightmare over the next 2weeks but it cos he cares so much. He came to all the scans and was very nervous at the ET today in the theatre room. 

You've got your first scan tomorrow, good luck and I hope you get great follies on your current dosage. It gets really expensive if you need to up your dose. Sending you brilliant follies vibes


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - Make the most of your days off then if you're back in work tomorrow. Aww bless your DH he sounds really supportive. DP is the same he'll be in on all the scans and ET, I'd have him in EC as well if I could lol! I'm looking forward to my scan tomorrow. I think I may need some more menopur anyways as they gave me 2 boxes of 600iu and am currently on doseage of 150iu which is only enough for 8 injections xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies

been a while but I'm now gearing up to start again. Hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow so I can go for baseline but DHEA is making my cycles go a bit longer and so timings are all a bit off. Just a quick question does the baseline scan have to be after AF or can it be day before I'm so worried that AF will arrive late Friday and then I've got to wait Saturday and Sunday before scan on Monday putting it all back. Always so wierd when you start begging AF to arrive rather than stay away!

Congrats for your 2 on board Sonease and fingers crossed for your 1st scan Emnige. Hello to everyone else, I'll try and catch up soon, busy busy thread!

K x


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - Hiya hun. It is strange begging AF to come, mine was 6 days late when I started down regging and it drove me crazy  !!! As far as I know you have to have your AF before you go for your baseline scan. The nurse told me that if AF hadn't arrived by the 4th of July (which was the date of my baseline scan) to call so they could arrange another date. I think if AF arrives on the morning of your baseline scan you can still go ahead. Is your baseline at CRMW tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - I'm playing it a little by ear, don't have a baseline scan appointment I'm just to call when AF arrives, maybe this is because I'm on a short protocol cos I couldn't down reg before due to an inspection at school and I just couldn't face doing both at once, I'd go completely doolally   fingers crossed AF plays ball and turns up tomorrow, I might call Debs tomorrow for a conflab. x


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - That could be why as i'm on the long protocol. Fingers crossed that your AF turns up soon xxx


----------



## newbie131

Hi! Soneasze - congrats on being pupo! Sending you sticky vibes!  

Nothing to report from me - I'm just playing the waiting game till I can have another go. Got to have AF mid-July, then again in mid-August before I can start again on day 21, so it's going to be September before I get to have another go. 

Just keeping an eye on the board to see how you're all doing.


----------



## sammy75

soneasze, congrats on being pupo,

hi to everyone, my appt went well i am ready to start with next cycle which is due around the 12th so hopefully everything will go smoothly and embies will thaw ok so just have to wait until day 9 of cycle to start lh sticks and go for scan on day 10 to check lining.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Glad your appt went well. Not long now and before you know it you will be starting. Are you having FET? How many did you freeze? What are LH sticks?! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie I've been out all evening. Sone a congrats on being pupo and emnige good luck for tomorrow

Will catch up better tomorrow


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Mrs T, have a good night xxx


----------



## sammy75

Emnige, yes I'm having fet I got 3 x 3 day 8 cell embies and they are going to thaw all 3 and put back the best 2 and if everything ok with 3rd embie they can refreeze it and the lh sticks are another name for ovulation tests. Hope scan goes well tomorow.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy- I thought that was what it meant! I hope the times goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry Sammy, missed your post earlier. So glad you've got your plan, you need a new ticker now to count down


----------



## sammy75

Thanks mrs t, and good luck for your appt sat.


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello RedKay, I was on short protocol and they can do a baseline scan from day 1 - 3 of your AF. Don't panic if AF turns up today. just give them a call. Good Luck!   What is DHEA?

Hi Mrs Thomas, Let us know how your appointment with Amanda goes tomorrow. Good Luck   

Hey Emnige, got your 1st scan today, good luck! Follies vibes to you


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

The scan went well. DP came in the room with me as well so we both watched my scan on the big screen!

The nurse said the womb lining was thickening nicely and she showed me this on the screen (I think she said it was 5.9mm) and they like it to be 10mm for egg collection. She counted 5-6 follices on one side and 6-7 follicles on the other side and the nurse seemed please with this so me and DP are very happy!

Is this number of follicles at this stage good?

We have our next scan on Monday at 130pm and I can't wait. We did get somemore menopur as we were due to run out Monday and thought it best to get another box in case we dropped the other one over the weekend or in case it gets eaten by bears! (I like to air on the side of caution and have too much than too little!).

How is everyone?


----------



## SoneaSze

Emnige, That's a great set of follicles. Go girl! Good numbers, Keep them growing to the right size.


----------



## kara76

Em that's great news. Well done

Mrs t hope your appointment goes well tomorrow

Son hope your well

Hiya everyone


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone ,

Sorry haven't been posted for a while , been working loads and been trying not to obsess about treatment so much.
Wanted to come on a see how everyone is tho

Welldone soneasea on being pupo  fingers crossed for ur positive result in two weeks

Emnige - welldone for the scan today sounds like everything is progressing brilliantly with u  u must be so pleased , really got a good feelin you are going to be successful 1st time  

Afm dr is going fine don't feel no different , don't know I'd that's a good thing or not :-/ making me think it's not working with no symptoms , just being paranoid tho I know 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie to say thank you for your kind words, I can't wait for my next scan on Monday now  

Helen - I know what you mean about no side effects. I didn't really have any whilst down regging so iI also thought maybe it's not working but it did work! I was a little tired for the first week but that was it and now that I've started stimming i'm a little bloated.


----------



## BexyPob

Sonea - well done on being PUPO sounds at though ET went well, enjoy the next few days off and being made a fuss of by DH xxx
Redkay - lovely to have you back chick, hope you're feeling a lot more chilled than before your school inspection.  Hope Af arrives soon for you and you can get going xx
Helen - don't worry about not feeling anything during d/r - I only ever feel a bit more tired than usual towards the end xx
Em - fantastic follie count girl, keep up the good work  xx
Sammy - really pleased that you have a plan, lets hope you don't have to use too many lh sticks they really cost a fortune xx
Mrs T - will be thinking of you tomorrow xx
newbie - sounds as though we may be cycling together in Sept. if my af's behave xx
Kara - hope all is well with you and your gorgeous dd xx
Have a good weekend everyone   xx


----------



## sammy75

Emnige, glad scan went well and sounds like u got a good crop growing there.

Hyperbexy, the clinic gave me the lh sticks as they are in with the cost of the fet.

Hi kara, helen, mrs t and soneasze and anyone I have missed good luck to all.


----------



## Emnige

Hello, hope everyone is having a good weekend? xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - glad scan went well, good luck for tomorrow too

Sonea - hope your enjoying being pupo

Helen - definitely nothing to worry about not feeling anything

Bexy - hey lovely, will pm you in a bit

Sammy - hope AF turns up on time for you, nearly there

Redkay - hello again, good to see you. Hope AF turned up. You should know that you never need to worry tho, the clinic are always so flexible. I've had scans and appts on bank holidays in the past 

Jo - hope you are feeling well

Newbie - hope the time passes quickly for you, waiting is the pits!

Hi to everyone else

Afm had my appt with Amanda yesterday and it wasn't as positive as I was expecting. She thinks DE's are the best chance of success but it really isn't for us. Adoption has always been our plan b but just didn't think we were getting to that point yet. We aren't ready to stop yet so will definitely be trying again later this year. We are waiting for our immune results and will throw everything at this next cycle. However with chance expected to be less than 10% you can understand why we aren't feeling very positive and we might have to come to terms with moving on sooner rather than later.

Amanda feels that we should have two more periods then start off the Sept period but I can't have any time off in Oct so I need to decide whether to go earlier in sept or later (I'd go again tomorrow if I could so don't want to delay if I can help it). 
Gonna try some more supplements this time - do I need to take them for 3 months to get the benefit?

So any advice or pma you can send me will be welcome - thanks for yours already Kara.


----------



## newbie131

Mrs T -   Bummer. Waiting's rubbish, but I reckon if Amanda reckons you should wait a bit longer it might be better to try after October so the time out is part of the throwing everything at it. I think from your info at the bottom of your post that you're the same age as me, so I know how it feels to feel like time's getting away from you.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t i feel for you. I am quietly dreading my apt with amanda on friday as to what she will say to us. We seem to be in the same position as you. We dont have a plan b, adoption and any kind of donors are noy an option for us. Its all ours or life without children. 
We want to go again like you asap. Still havent got through to ivf wales to book a follow up apt, why are you not going to yours? X


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - I'm sorry to hear that your appt wasn't as postive as you had expected. I can totally understand how you feel about DE's. Do you know how long you will have to wait for your immune results to come back? I agree with Newbie about waiting until October as you can then throw everything at your next cycle but I hate waiting and I know if I were you I would want to go again as soon as I could. What supplements are you looking at trying? I've read in quite a few places that taking them 3 months before you start is the best option but i'm not 100% sure but i've definately read it somewhere. Sending you lots of PMA     xxx

Newbie - How are you? xxx

Dizzy -   Hope your appt goes well on Friday xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh mrs t sending loads of hugs , I feel the same about de , make sure u and dh look after yourselves xxxx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, so sorry things not going so well and i really hope that the immunes give you the answers your looking for and you get your bfp as i see alot of women on here that once immune issues are treated along with ivf it can be successful, don't give up hope just yet,   .

hi to everyone else hope you all ok.


----------



## jk1

Evening All,

Just back from our trip to Devon and haven't had a chance to read back properly yet but just wanted to say:

Mrs T - so sorry to hear your appt wasn't as positive as you'd hoped.  I understand exactly where you are coming from - you need to do what feels right for you xxxx

Soneasze - congratulations on being PUPO hun - hope you've not gone mad yet!!

Helen - glad to hear the down regging is going ok xx

Emnige - sounds like your follies are growing nicely - bet you can't wait for the next scan xx

Bexy - hope you are well hun xxx

newbie - hows things with you? xx

Kara - hope you have had a good weekend xxx

AFM - no news - we had a lovely break in Devon in the most amazing hotel that was literally right on the beach and the weather held out for us to I didn't even need my wellies!! almost feeling back to normal now - just a little bit of swelling still in my tummy and waiting for my af to show up now 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the support girls. We are coming around to the idea of trying in October/November and maybe getting away in September instead. We went and bought our supplements today - you name it we got it - the woman in H&B looked at me like I was bonkers! Emnige - the list is far too long to mention, I've went with advice from Queenie, Pix and Marieclaire on the ivfwales thread. And I think the immune results take 6 weeks

Dizzy - I hope you aren't in the same boat as me. I think DE was suggested for us because of my low amh and because we've never had frosties. I will be thinking of you and waiting for your news on Friday.


----------



## SoneaSze

*Mrs T*, Sorry that Amanda did not give you better news. It sounds like Amanda wasn't against the idea of another cycle in Oct/Nov. Fingers crossed with a slightly different treatment drug plan you'll get there. I know it's hard, but try to stay positive. Don't give up just yet. Lots of  to you. What supplements are you on? not the Fertile Aid for Women, or just lots of Anges Castus? Good luck.

JK1 back from Devon already. Glad to hear you had a nice time and didn't need those wellies. Back to reality for me too, got to go back to work tomorrow.

Hello and good luck to all of you having EC and BFPs this week.   

I've still got 12 days to go and am desperately trying not to go mad.    that these ones stick.


----------



## SoneaSze

really really wants to be knocked up


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone,

Sonea - I'm   for you xxx
JK1 - Glad to hear that you had a nice break in Devon xxx

Hello to everyone else and good luck to those who are having ET, EC, Scans etc today xxx

AFM - I'm just about to leave for work. I have my second follie scan today. Debs said that this is the crucial one because I'll have been stimming 8 days now so I'm a little nervous but more excited than anything. Also can't believe that a week today I could be having EC! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Emnige - just wanted to pop on and wish u luck for ur scan , I'm sure your follies are growing Brilliently xx


----------



## kara76

Will write more later

Em good luck with ur scan


----------



## sammy75

emnige, hope all goes well with scan today, 

hi everyone else.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update we had our second follie scan today and it went well. Debs said that my womb lining was looking good at around 10mm. 

On my right side at my last scan I had 5-6 follicles, and today I still have 6 follices on that side. They measured one at 10mm and one at 11m and the remaining four were between 8-9mm. 

On my left side last time I had 7-8 follicles, and today I have 15 so that side is growing nicely. I had about 2 which we were 11mm, seven to eight were about 10mm and the rest were 8-9mm. There were a few others as well which Debs didn't measure as they were small.

I'm wondering why the ones on my right side aren't growing as well as the one's on my left, any ideas anyone? I've been using a hot water bottle for about an hour an evening and I don't know why but I tend to put more heat on my right side - maybe they're getting too warm? (Could that cause this?)

Overall Debs said it was good progress. We're not quite sure why there weren't many more follicles on my right side but Debs didn't seem too concerned as there were quite a few on the left side. We have been booked in for another scan on Wedneday so hopefully some of the ones on the right will have grown a bit more and hopefully the ones on the left will continue to grow at a good pace also. 

I asked Debs if all went well for our next two scans when would we be looking at having EC and she said next  Tuesday most likely or possibly Monday so not long to go  . Debs did double check with the Amanda about lowering my dose as we really don't want to overstimulate but Amanda said to keep taking the same dosage and they can double check this again on Wednesday as they might look to lower it then.

I'm going to up my protein shakes to 80mg a day and continue to drink lots of water and   that I don't overstimulate.

So all is looking good so far, please    for us and send us lots of   xxx 

Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - I'm so sorry to hear about your follow-up chick.  I'm with you and lots of others we don't like the idea of ED, and DH isn't convinced about adoption either so it's our eggs or nothing  Completely with you on the supplements and reading Zita west she always seems to say it should be three months to feel the full effects of the supplements.  really thinking of you with big hugs xxxx
Em - glad you had a good scan, don't worry it's normal for one side to grow more quickly than the other, it's nothing your doing wrong/right.  I had less than half on my right than my left last time, and strangely more pain in my right - Debs said just the way it happens sometimes xx
Jo - glad you had a good break, ready to face the next tx xx
Hi to everyone else hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## CatLover

Hi everyone, I'm pretty new to this but have had IVF at CRMW. They are all so wonderful there. I had a BFP two weeks ago and am now waiting to have my 7 week scan in a fortnight.
It all started out very slowly as I didn't respond to the suprecur and my body just went into it's natural cycle. I'm still doing hpt's as I can't quite believe it yet!!
Good luck to everyone else  - the staff at CRMW are fantastic!
Sending out babydust to you all. xxx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - my left ovary always has more follicles than my right and for me its because I have PCOS and my left ovary is worse than my right - could be the same for you if you have PCOS - don't think it matters though as long as you don't hyperstimulate xxx

Hope everyone is ok today - was my first day back at work and to be honest wish i'd not bothered!! I think my priorities have changed this year as I don't feel as motivated by work as i used to - strange really........

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo  - I have polycystic ovaries (not the syndrome) so maybe that's why, thanks hun. What do you do for a living hun? xxx

Catlover - That's fab news hun. Was it your first go? What treatment did you have? (ICSI/IUI....) Congratulations. So you have another two week wait now until your 7 week scan! I hope it all goes well for you xxx

Hyperbexy - Thanks hun, just   now that I don't overstimulate. 

How many follicles is classed as too many? I feel ok generally, now and again I can feel a few twinges and some period like cramps (normal i'm guessing?) as well as some bloating but that might be down to all the protein shakes!!!

xxxx


----------



## newbie131

Eminege - I'm not sure if there's an actual cut-off point, but when they cancelled mine I had more than 20 in each side. I was also warned as I went along that they might have to freeze them all like they did with JK, so it wasn't too much of a surprise when it got cancelled. I think if they were worried about you you'd know. Sounds all good to me so far.


----------



## jk1

Emnige - i'm not sure if there is a limit either - like newbie said mine seemed to get worse after EC - thats the second time its happened after ec for me.  I think i had around 35 follicles but i had around 50 i think on my last cycle at ivf wales and they still went ahead with EC and ET - I think CRMW have a different approach though and will cancel if they think it is for the best.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks newbie. I was a little concerned because Debs said they look for between 5-15 follicles in total and I thought OMG I have 15 on one side and 6 on the other but she did also say that they start to really worry when you get between 30-40 follicles and Debs didn't seem too concerned although she mentioned dropping my dose after checking with Amanda i'm on the sam dose until Wednesday and they then might lower it so I guess as you said sounds good so far and i'm sure I'd know if they were worried. Thanks hun you've helped put my mind at ease   xxx

Jo - I didn't know it could worse after EC. How so? Are you in chat now? Think I saw that you were on the calender? Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Cat lover - congrats on your bfp. They are a fab team without a doubt

Eminge - well done on your scan. You are under close monitoring and doing well so try not to worry. 

Bexy - hugs gratefully received! Thanks for the pm too 

Sonea - the 2ww is so tough, hope it goes quickly for you

Hi to everyone else


----------



## CatLover

Thank you Mrs Thomas and Emnige.
Emnige - I had IVF and was my first go. Had my fallopian tubes removed last year. xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Mrs T xxx
Catlove - Congratulations again hun, all the best xxx


----------



## Helen85

Welldone Em on your scan today sounds as tho ur doing really well  bet you can't wait till Wednesday till ur next scan , just can't wait to be as far along as u  

Hello to everyone else,

Afm- dr injections are hurting much more than when I started and really bloated  all for a good cause tho I know xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Cat lover - Congrats on the BFP it's a great feeling, I cried repeatedly once I began to believe it! Hold on to to the PMA   

JK1 - Devon sounds like it was lovely you certainly had the weather for it.

Emnige - I think you were in with Debbie before us today for the scan. Debs told me last time that they assume 1 out of every 2 follicles has a mature egg in it, so 20 follicles you may get 20 eggs and with your age they will probably be good quality so it's all good news. 

Sonea - being PUPO is great but it can also be maddening, last time I found the 2ww thread a great help to talk to others in the same situation (Obviously alongside the lovely ladies on here), Health warning though, 2ww thread can make to all too real focussed and not for everyone! positive thoughts for you!    DHEA are an experimental hormone treatment for women with prematurely aging ovaries. It's not fully researched yet but is becoming 'the new thing' in USA. I have been taking it since my last tx 4 months ago. Mrs T (hope she doesn't mind me saying?!?) also took them for her last cycle.

Helen I remember everyone saying that everyone and every cycle is different and so either having no symptoms or lots of symptoms means nothing it's all just the end result. 

Mrs T - I send all my PMA to your in bucket loads  (I blew you a couple of bubbles too!) Just a question why are DEs not for you?, I know that it's different for everyone, but it's our plan B and adoption plan C as I just want to be pregnant and experience everything, breast feeding and EVEN child birth. Once that child is growing in you it's yours.  With my AMH we were told it was our only chance and initially I was reticent but I'm glad we decided to give tx with my eggs a try, it was just to not have a 'what if...' experience later. Luckily I responded but if it doesn't work after 3 tx I think we will be hot footing it to Spain for some pert young eggs! 

AFM - baseline scan today and BIG surprise I already have 7 follicles, that DHEA is doing the biz for me I knew I had homonal spots on my chin, heavier periods and more pain, but 7 follicles day 2 with no stimming yet is amazing with my AMH which was 2.5 a year ago and likely to be less now. On my last tx I had 9 follicles after stimming with 375 menopur at EC. Fingers crossed! start suprecur tonight (itchy) and 450 menopur tomorrow. It's so good to be doing something again after all the waiting and waiting!

PMA to everyone

K x


----------



## Helen85

Hi redkay 

Bet your glad to be getting along with things again  what dates have they given u for collection ?? Xx


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - Hiya hun, my scan was 130 today we probably left about 2ish so may well have been there before youm what time was your appt? Our scans have gone well so far so I'm really looking forward to our next one on Wednesday on. It sounds as though as your baseline scan went well also hun. What protocol are you on? I didn't know you could get follicles before stimming. What's DHEA? It sounds like your doing really good though. Good luck with your suprecure, what date (or week commencing) has your EC been booked in for? Wow, 450 menopur. It sounds so much, I'm on 150. Hope your first jab goes well tonight xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks RedKay I was wondering what DHEA was. You're the same age as me. I have an AMH of 18.5. I managed to produce about 7 follicles before stimming too. I was on 300 menopur and still only ended up with 7 mature eggs. Debs and Amanada wasn't expecting me to respond so poorly on that dose and my AMH and upped it to 375. I was on short protocol this time, but I was put on nisterone pill for 21 days before stimming this time. My last cycle I didn't down reg at all and responded massively to 450 menopur and produced 30 eggs. Do you think the nisterone pill had an negative effect on my egg stimming this time and that's why I got 7 instead?

Debbie and Amanda both insisted that it was quality and not quantity, so I am still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for these embies on board.  

Emnige, like JK and yourself, my left ovary was more active that my right too. I thought perhaps it was to do with blood flow, circulation. You're hearts on the left and I also sleep on the left side. But I could be completely wrong. Your scans sound perfect! I have a feeling your going to have a brilliant cycle. Good Luck, not long to go now.


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - That's interesting about the 'left' thing. I always sleep on my left. Hmmm maybe at my next acupuncture on Thursday I could get Pauline to place needles somewhere to help encourage blood flow to my right side. I might try to sleep on my right side tonight and tomorrow, would be interesting to see my scan on Wednesday then. Not long now until your OTD. How many embies did you transfer? xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Redkay, thanks for the pma and the bubbles. Yes, I was on DHEA (and am again ready for the next one) and I went from 7 to 17 eggs. Of course i dont mind you saying. Looks like you are gonna have a bumper crop too. As for DE's we always said we wanted an equal relationship with our children so always agreed if we needed donor sperm or egg we would move on to adoption. After all, there are lots of children who need parents. I know what you mean about experiencing the whole thing but it's just not for us. Having said that I never thought I'd get to moving on so who knows how will I feel if the time comes.

Sonea - it definately is quality not quantity. I didn't think norethisterone would affect the number of eggs. It's more likely to be the protocol and dose of drugs

Emnige - I'm a 450 menopur girl too, it seemed a lot of bottles to me too to start with. I only wish I'd started when I was your age, the chances are much better and the drugs much cheaper, lol


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - I thought my dose of 150 was high until saw some of you ladies on 300 & 450!! lol


----------



## Redkay75

Mrs T - sure would be a lot cheaper with 150 rather than 450!   I totally understand that reason for not wanting DEs that makes total sense. My husband is incredibly creative (visual and musical arts) which seems to have been passed down through the generations and I really want to pass those genes down if I can, gutted that I may not pass the red hair on but thats as far as it goes on my side really!   

Sonea - DHEA is an experimental drug not fully integrated over here but big in the USA. If you have a low AMH meaning that you have few eggs left and they remaining ones are of lesser quality (which with an AMH of 18.5 you have nothing to worry about!  ) It is a hormone thatin low doses is supposed to help with symptoms of aging, wrinkles, achey joints, sex drive, energy, etc. but in high doses has shown to improve egg quantitiy and quality. I'm not sure if full research has been completed in USA but little is known about it over here. Debs had been part of an experiment at IVF Wales and she said it was plain which women had been taking it. Thought I'd give it a go and it's seems to have been doing it's job! Debs and Amanda were suprised I got more than 2-3 follicles last time on 375 Menopur and now I already have 7 before stimming AMAZING!

Emnige - yep was you then, we were due at 1:45 and so followed you in at 2pm. I always check everyone out in the waiting room and try and work out whether they are on here!

AFM - bloated and a little uncomfortable today but not starting menopur til tonight so my question is can the suprecur do this too or am I imagining things?

K x


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - I was mildly bloated off and on when I first started suprecur and this continued with the menopur. I'm now feeling quite achy and bloated as i'm quite close to EC now   xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Redkay, sounds like this DHEA stuff is doing the trick for you. I hope you have a great few weeks stimming now and a fab EC & ET. Good luck. Keep us posted.

Emnige, EC next monday, fingers crossed for you. Drink plently of water, don't get OHSS.


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - a week into stimming last time and I couldn't walk without feeling sick with pain and was so bloated looked 5 months pregnant, I do carry a fair bit of extra weight (ahem ) but this was ridiculous! 

Sonea - certainly looks as if I'm cooking up a lovely batch!    How's the 2ww so far?

K x


----------



## Emnige

Soooo we had our third follie scan today and it went well  

We now have 7 follicles on my right side (one more than we had on Monday) and the biggest is 15mm (x2). We still have 15 on my left side which is fab as it's looking like I'm not going to overstimuluate so my dose will remain the same. The biggest on my left is also 15mm and we have a few of these at 15mm. 

Debs (nurse) said that they want them to be 16mm to be ready for EC so we're not far off now. Me and DP are sooo excited, you should've seen us doing our food shop afterwards, god only knows what we put in the shopping trolley! 

We have another scan on Friday which we're soo looking forward to, so this means our trigger shot (ovitrelle) will be Saturday or Sunday


----------



## SoneaSze

Great news Emnige!

My DH made me laugh today, he's so impatient to for OTD. He exclaimed "why couldn't women have evolved enought to turn purple or something when they're pregnant. How did women cope before HTPs!"

If only Eh!
  

 to you all


----------



## Emnige

Sonea -   Purple  

AFM - Have acupuncture tonight straight from work and am really looking forward to it as I didn't have one last week. I can't believe that my last scan is tomorrow and that Monday or Tuesday we'll be going in for our EC. Time has flown. It's my last day in work today until August 15th and I can't wait for 430pm to come!

Just a general question for those who are drinking protein shakes - when did you stop taking them? Do you keep drinking them up until EC/ET and/or beyond that? xxx

Hi everyone, hope your all ok     xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hello to everyone 
Sorry been so quiet on here by haven't been feeling to well the last few days and been in work non stop  

Emnige- really happy for u  your progress is brilliant . You'll be having ec before u know it. You worried about ec? You have to give me a honest opinion when u have had it , if it's really bad I want to be prepared lol xx

Afm - well baseline is ment to be Monday but no sign of af!!! Not surprised if I'm honest !!! Normally have signs at least a week before I come on  and dont feel anything so got a bit of a wait yet I think. Wouldn't mind but dr is really making me feel like **** now so not really looking forward to it being prolonged  xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Yeah we're both pleased. I'm not nervous about EC yet but I think the closer it gets the more nervous I will become! I'll give you an honest account! My AF was 6 days late so I'm sure yours will turn up soon although I know crazy it drove me keeping me waiting! Hope she turns up soon for you hun so you can have your baseline on Monday xxx


----------



## Cath34

Ladies egg collection is fine. Ive had many!! All I will say is enjoy the drugs  lol


----------



## Helen85

Lol I'll be asking for all the drugs they can give me  I'm such a baby when it comes to pain xx


----------



## FeebeeS

Sorry to throw my tuppence worth in ladies but really really really don't worry about EC, especially with the lovely Amanda in charge.  I would do it every day of the week, it actually makes for quite a nice day off work (and I love my work!!!!)

Good luck all xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

Sonea - hope you are turning purple, lol

Emnige - glad its all going to plan, good luck for your scan tomorrow. EC is absolutely fine, the sedation is great and Amanda and Debs do a wonderful job of looking after you

Helen - hope AF shows up soon, never arrives when you want it to

How's everyone else doing ? 

I had one of my immune results yesterday - a positive for anti-cardiolipin antibodies which will need to be repeated in 6 weeks to check a positive result. Really hoping it's another positive and that clexane next time may make the difference


----------



## Emnige

Thanks everyone for the info about EC.

Mrs T - What's anti-cardiolipin antibodies? Hope you are well xxx

AFM - It's official............I am now off work until August 15th   Not long gone back from acupuncture and it was good!!!


----------



## Emnige

Just noticed under everyone's pic's it says credits - what are these?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - it's one of the immune tests I'm having to see if there's any reason for failure. Increased antibodies don't necessarily give you any symptoms but can cause tiny blood clots preventing blood flow and can prevent implantation (hope I've got that right - immunes is a minefield!)


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - I see, wishing you the best xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks for the info regarding ec , put my mind a bit at rest even tho I'm still scared of it mind . Hate not know what something will be like, 1st time nerves I think xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Helen, CRMW will look after you. Try not to worry about the EC procedure. Just focus on growing your follies. Good Luck.


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone sorry not posted much as been working but have been checking to see how you all doing, good luck for ec girls and good luck to all of you on 2ww and good luck for all of you with upcoming appts,

not much to report from me other than af turned up on time but my embies still havnt been sent over from ivf wales so if amanda can't collect them by day 10 i willhave to wait for my fet until next month.

good luck everybody.


----------



## Cath34

Sammy, why wouldn't your embies be able to be collected by day 10? I'm due to have FET next week with embies from IVF Wales also and Lyndon is due to go and get them this week I believe but I haven't heard anything yet. Have they told you that you may be postponed then? I hope not.


----------



## sammy75

Cath, I was told to ring clinic on day of cycle which was wed and they said they couldn't book me in for lining scan on day 10 due to not knowing if my embies would be there but they will let me know, but the embryologist from ivf wales told me they were sending them over with others begining july so maybe they will all be sent over together this week.


----------



## Ravan

Dont usually post on here,but thought I would as I'm waiting for frozen sperm to be transfered also.
I mailed Amanda and got this back......................We still haven't recieved anything from IVFWales,but I think they were at ESHRE meeting last week.I'll chase it up this week and get back to you.

Hope that helps.x


----------



## sammy75

Thanks for the info ravan.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all,
Had our apt with Amanda today. Didn't really have any major answers to our failures but said just to keep trying until our numbers come up so they say! So, we are having a natural FET in September.
Emnige did we pass you both on the stairs today at about 1pm?? xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

We've not long got back from our last scan. When I got up this morning I felt a bit achy and uncomfortable. We went in for the scan and the nurse said on the right side we have 9 follicles and the biggest was 19mm and the rest were between 12-15mm. On the left side we have 16 follicles and the biggest was 17mm of which there were about 4 or 5. There were three to four 16mm's and the rest were between 12-15mm. 

The nurse did say that my left ovary was slightly touching my right ovary (ewww!). She said that my left ovary looked quite big so she was in a bit of a dilemma as to when to do EC (Monday or Tuesday) so she checked with the consultant who said EC will be at 11am Monday morning so we have to be there for 1015am. The nurse said that she thinks some of the follicles may be bigger but it was hard to tell as they were all squished in my ovaries.

Our HCG will be 23:30 tomorrow. They were debating whether or not to use pregnyl instead of ovitrelle as there's still a chance of over stimming but the consultant said she has little worries so we'll stick with the ovitrelle and just make sure we keep up the protein.

Sooooo.......EC Monday, yay!!!

With EC I know they say about no perfume etc but is it ok to wash hair on the morning of EC with shampoo and ok to use soap etc?

Also......has anyone felt ill after doing their ovitrelle injection? As the nurse said if I do to call them xxxx

Dizzywizzy - Yeah that was us! Did your DH jump off the bottom step?! If so that was us lol!!!


----------



## Cath34

Emnige,- best of luck for Monday, it all sounds very postive anf lots of lovely juicy follies!! Dont worry about EC it really is fine, you will be like sleeping beauty. Yes wash your hair and use soap and I use deodrant also, no worries. Just no perfume. We may even be in together for ET at the end of the week!!


----------



## Emnige

Cath - Thanks hun. When is your EC? xxx


----------



## CatLover

Emnige - I was fine after my ovitrelle injection. The only discomfort I had was like a sort of 'pressure' in my ovaries, but that was obviously because of the size of them!!
Before my EC I washed my hair normally and used 'Simple' showergel, but they say you can use normal soap/showergel anyway - I was just being overly-cautious! I didn't use deoderant or sprays of any kind.
The procedure was fine, I felt very sleepy, and apparently I talked all the way through. Felt uncomfortable for a few days after, but that's expected after all of that prodding!
Wishing you the very best of luck. xx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say good luck for Monday Em, sounds as though you've got a bumper crop!  No I didn't feel any different with the trigger jab and I washed hair and used soap before ec but used a roll-on deodorant instead of spray and no perfume or make up (JOY!) xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks for the info ladies, i'm so excited but I think I will be very nervous come Monday morning!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - great news, hope your trigger goes well and enjoy your drug free day Sunday. I was cautious and showered with soap and washed my hair the night before. I showered again on the morning of EC with just water. I didn't use anything incl deodorant. You are bound to be nervous but it's really nothing to worry about x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Emnige - Like Mrs T I did it all the night before and only used water on the morning of the procedures. Yes, that was DH messing around on the stairs!! I think he was just happy that we are going to try again in September and that Amanda has said there is no known reason why it shouldnt work if we keep going! Good luck for your EC, you wont remember a thing. During all my EC and ETs I have been knocked out enough so I dont remember any of the procedures x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - great news you are ready to go again in Sept and that you are feeling more positive, I know you were dreading the appt. Have you ever had your immunes done ?


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck emnige with EC. Lots of follies!

Have a shower and wash before EC. Don't eat anything or drink anything. Dont use aerosols, perfume or aftershave. I hope you recover quickly from anaesthetic, it can make you feel a bit sick and dizzy after. Be careful.


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - Thanks hun. I think I will just wash my hair the day before and use water only on the Monday morning. I'll make sure DP will take good care of me x

Dizzy - Thanks for the info hun. Lol at DH! All the best for your cycle in September, I'm sure it will work it's just all the waiting around that's annoying. Where abouts are you from then?

Mrs T - I am soo looking forward to a drug free Sunday!!! Thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## Helen85

Just a quick one to say good luck emnige  sounds like everything is looking perfect   

Afm- no af !!! So think Monday's appointment is going to be cancelled , thought I'd be more upset but I think I kind of expected it a bit , always late when I want it to come . Never mind whats another week hey.

Have a lovely weekend ladies  even if the weather is terrible lol xxx


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone,

Where did the sun go   ?

Helen - Thanks hun. MY AF was 6 days late when I when was down regging. You never know she may turn up this weekend, i`m sure if she does you can still go ahead with your scan. Not nice I know but all for a good cause and it`s nothing they haven`t seen before   ! 

AFM - Can`t believe that we will be doing our HCG shot tonight and then a drug free day tomorrow. Going to be having a relaxing lazy weekend. 2 days until EC


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t- never had immunes done, no-one has ever suggested it.

Emnige - I am from Barry x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - what time is your trigger, hope it's at a reasonable time

Dizzy - not everyone believes in immunes but I wanted to rule out any issues so I've had all level 1 bloods done this time and chromosome tests too. I'm hoping to find a reason why it's not worked so far. You're already a step ahead of me though, I've never had frosties. Lots of ladies say that FET is so much less stressful so hoping this is your time x


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Trigger is at 23:30   how are you? xxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck with trigger em. Ec is fine

Dizzy good luck with ur fet

Mrs t hope your ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em that's not too bad, nearly there now

I'm ok thanks Kara, just wishing the time away. Taking my supplements like a good girl (can't you hear me rattling!) and eating sensibly to try and lose a few lbs before next treatment - boring. Gonna go through hol brochures tonight so I can book and have something to look forward to. Hope you and Tyler are good x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t make sure u made wine to the list. A good blow out will do no harm

I'm managing to read just not post as life is mega busy atm and I'm also lookinhg for a part time job as we are skint lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - can't afford the calories in wine, I'm struggling with being good as it is, and I'll always choose chocolate over wine, lol

Good luck with the job search. Don't worry about not posting, we understand how busy life is and you are always there when we need you


----------



## kara76

I would always chose chocolate too lol. I know how hard the waiting game is and doing something helps

Where r u hoping to go on hols too


----------



## Emnige

Evening ladies,

DP has just done my final suprecur and menupur jabs.......only 2 hours 39 minutes to go until HCG


----------



## SoneaSze

Well emnige, nearly there! Good luck with EC! 

Mrs T, you seem much more positive and focused. Stay strong.

Hi Kara, hope your doing ok. Good luck job hunting.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Need some good weather, might go to Sharm el sheikh. 

Sonea - how are you doing. Oh I've obviously got my brave face on, I am so not positive but ploughing on. Gotta stay strong to stay on this rollercoaster!


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone just a quick post to say good luck for trigger emnige.


----------



## kara76

Good luck with trigger em


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Off for an early night now so good luck with trigger Em and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow


----------



## Emnige

Thanks ladies....only an hour and 4 minutes to go until hcg   !


----------



## Emnige

Woo trigger shot done!! Out of all the needles it was the one that I didn't feel at all!!!


----------



## jk1

Em - well done on your trigger hun and good luck for EC!! xx

Mrs T - sending you lots of hugs - sounds like you are being really good with all the supplements - I have to admit I've not been quite as good as you!!  After the last couple of weeks the thought of supplements and injections just makes me feel really sick!! hopefully it will wear off soon as will need to start again by the beginning of august xxx

Kara - good luck with job hunting - hope you find something soon xx

Soneasze - how you doing hun? xx

Helen, Redkay, and newbie - hows things going ladies? xx

Pheobes - hope you are ok xx

AFM nothing to report really - not been on-line so much as was back to work this week and has been soooo busy but finding it hard to concentrate - had my first appraisal this week since being in this job - all went well so i was really pleased about that as thought i might have a battle on my hands!! hahaha  Also had AF this week - which was really bad and made me feel not v well, but at least its over now and the good thing is that its only one more then i can start down regging on day 21 of my august cycle.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend

Jo xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning all, having a lazy morning with breakfast in bed from dh. Off out for a carvery lunch later. Feeling really fed up with the weather too mrs t. Cant wait for my hols aug 5th. You are thinking of sharm, we loved sharm. We stayed at the hilton sharks bay, we couldnt fault them x


----------



## jk1

Hi Dizzy - breakfast in bed sounds lovely!! where are you going on holiday this year?  I wonder if we will be cycling around the same time for our FET's!!


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - Thanks hun, I can't quite believe that EC is tomorrow! I'm feeling relatively calm at the moment! Glad your appraisal went well. Not too long to wait now hun until your next treatment xxx

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jk, breakfast in bed was lovely. If only it was everyday, only had it today as its my birthday! 
Going on a cruise around italy and the greek islands.
I start my fet cycle off my aug af which should be due last week of august x


----------



## Emnige

Dizzy - Happy birthday   I love Italy, only been to rome (twice) but I could live there, it's my dream holiday! When are you going? xxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Dizzywizzy, happY birthday! Have a wonderful day. Italy sounds fab, I'd like to go there next.

Emnige, i found the pregnyl triggershot had the biggest needle and stung like he'll, but the ovrilette triggershot was pretty painless.
Good luck with the EC tomorrow.

JK and Mrs Thomas, I'm working my 2ww. I thought I'd take my mind of it a bit. Even with all this science and technology they still can't guarantee you a BFP. I'll find out on Friday. Fingers crossed for a BFP x

Sorry Helen, your AF hasn't arrived in time for your baseline. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - Happy Birthday Hun, hope you've had a lovely day and got some nice pressies. Your holiday sounds fab too.

Jo - glad your appraisal went well, sorry to hear AF made you feel unwell but downreg will be here before you know it

Emnige - ooh I bet you are getting excited now !

Bexy - hope you are having a fab time away

Sonea - working through the 2ww always makes it go quicker for me, best of luck for testing this week

Hi everyone else

Afm in a vile mood today, still find the weekends really tough without my fur baby. Haven't managed to find a holiday we can agree on despite searching all day so back to the drawing board for us I think.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Emnige, we love Italy too, been a few times to Rome as DH is Italian and we both love rugby so go to all the Italy v Wales games in Rome. This time our cruise takes us to Venice which we are looking forward too. We go in three weeks time.
Mrs T - check out cruises they take in so many places and have so many things to do they may suit you both!  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - we went on a med cruise a few years ago, which cruise line are you going with ?


----------



## dizzywizzy

We went on Royal Caribbean tound the med last year and even though we had a great time we found it a bit british chav like, lots of union jack shorts and loud mouthed brits!!, so trying P and O this year x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok thanks, will check it out. Hope you had a lovely birthday x


----------



## Helen85

Just waNted to say good luck for today emnige  
Looking forward to a updated later xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - Hope EC went all well today and that you had a bumper crop     good luck for call tomorrow to say how many fertilised.

Kara - job hunting I dont envy you!  

Dizzy - cruise I do envy you!  

JK1 - AF certainly sucks but it's one more down before next tx!  

Sonease - Hope the 2ww is treating you ok, fingers crossed for you!    

Mrs T - You lost your fur baby, I'm assuming it was a little while ago but it still must be heart breaking. Our Scruff our living Teddy bear (26 kgs of lap dog!) keeps me going he has recieved all my love and crying with such dignity. I can't imagine how painful it must be.  

Pheobs, Helen, Newbie - Hi all.

AFM - 1st scan today and I feel full so I hope that this bears out to be true, I'm way more uncomfortable that last tx at this point fingers crossed!    

K x


----------



## sammy75

Hope ec went well emnige,
Hope scan went well redkay,

Good luck to everyone with upcoming appts, ec, et and hope those of u on 2ww get your bfp on otd.


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone today.


----------



## jk1

Emnige - hope you are ok hun xxxx


Dizzy - my FET might be just before yours - my AF is due 12th August (technically but will prob be late!!) so I start down regging on day 21 - are you down regging too?


Redkay - you are right at least there is only one more till I start again xxx


Sammy75 - hows you hun? xx


Mrs T - sending you lots of       xxxxxxx


Helen - hope things are going ok, xxxx


Soneasze - glad you are keeping yourself busy - fingers crossed for friday hun xxxx


Hope everyone is ok today - I have monday blues - the weekend went way too fast!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## newbie131

Hope it went OK today Emnige - you're being unusually quiet!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - hope it went well

Redkay - hope scan went well. Lost my fur baby about 6 weeks ago and the house is so empty without her. The weekends at home without her are still really tough

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update so sorry for no personals. 

(Full gory details of EC will be in my dairy if you want a read)

So i've slept all day, DP has been a very good house hubby looking after me!

We had 17 eggs collected and the consultant called this afternoon to say that out of those 17, 11 of them were mature enough to be injected so just waiting for 'the call' tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done em, good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Well done em. Good luck


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Emnige, good luck for call tomorrow.

Jk - don't think I have to down reg as I am doing a natural cycle??


----------



## jk1

Emnige - well done you!!!! good luck for the call tmrw huni xxxx

Dizzy - i think i am having medicated so i will be down regging - well thats the plan at the moment i think!!


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck with the call tomorrow Emnige. Get lots of rest.

JK starting the down regs yeh!


----------



## Helen85

Em well done sweetheart , must admit read ur diary   glad u were honest but I am proper crapping it for my ec !!  Hope u are recovering well xx

Afm af turned up tonight after cancelling baseline today , will ring and book tomorrow . Does anyone know will it be straight away or will they wait a couple of days in to my period ?? Xx

Hope every one is doing ok xx


----------



## jk1

Helen - i had my baseline on the same day i started my AF - also started stimming the same day too xx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks jk I'll ring tomorrow and see what they say xx


----------



## Cath34

Well done Em on your bumper crop 
Helen, if you ring up tomorrow they will probably tell you to pop in straight away for a baseline and then plan your stimms asap. Good luck.
For those of who who dont know me, I am an old IVF Wales patient who went to FGA Dr Gorgy for immune  treatment, had a successful outcome- a little boy and I'm now preparing for FET at CRMW with Dr G controlling my immunes so I do flitt from her to FGA thread all of the time! lol 
I'm slowly getting to know where everyone is on here!


----------



## sammy75

Well done on your crop of eggs and good luck for the call emnige.
Jo, I'm fine thanks jurt praying that amanda gets to collect my embies tomorow so I can go ahead with my fet this cycle and I'm also doing natural so no downregging.

Hi mrs t and sorry your still finding it tough without your furbaby. 

Dizzy, good luck for your fet.

Cath, good luck for your fet also.

Sorry if I missed anyone and a big hi to you all and good luck as I'm posting on my phone coz my internet gone down so I can't read back.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all
Hope everyone is doing well, sorry for going awol for a bit but have found things very hard since last BFN and needed a break to get my head together.


Em - well done on EC, hope you get a good call today. 11 is a really good number. Enjoy being looked after by hubby.
Helen - I am sure that they will book you in for baseline scan either today or tomorrow, so long as it is within 3 days of starting that is fine. Hope you get it today though.
Mrs T   It is so hard sometimes, everything in life seems so unfair. I am sorry to hear that you are still feeling so empty without furbaby. They are such a huge part of our lives and leave such a hole when they are not around. The worse thing is when there is too much time to think about things. I hope that you have a good week in work, each day means that you are closer to your next tx   
Sammy fingers crossed that amanda goes on a little road trip for you. Bet you cannot wait to get started now.
JK hope you are ok today, the weekends go far to quickly
Cath best of luck for you FET, great that you have had one successful outcome   for another one for you
Soneasze hope it is all going good for you
Dizzy belated (very belated) happy birthday. Hope you are ok
Redkay hope the scan went ok, 


AFM its been a hard few weeks but at least it seems to be getting easier. Another friend text to tell me of her impending arrival. I am happy for her but is feels like another stab at how unlikely it is that it will ever happen for me. I did rearrange all the furniture in the house and that did make me feel better, also cleared out all of the cupboards and found tons of junk for a car boot sale.  Well DH has done a 180 turn in the talk of adoption. He brought up an article that was in the paper about the number of children needing to be adopted and the actual number being adopted. We have sent of for an information pack to see what is involved and DH is happy about it. I never thought he would want to adopt. Not sure we can actually afford another round of tx atm as we so skint, plus our chances are 10-15%. Not great. So much to think about that my head is swimming.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Once again sorry for no personals as i'm still in a lil bit of pain but the embryologist just called and said that out of 17 eggs collected 11 were mature enough to be injected whilst we were there yesterday. 

Out of those 11, 9 have fertilised normally  

The embryologist also said that after we left yesterday as well as 11 mature eggs, 3 of the 6 immature eggs went on to mature so he also injected those 3 meaning we have 12 fertilised eggs, but he is keeping a close eye on those 3 as ideally he wants to transfer two of the 9. 

He said that normally he'd expect 60-70% fertilisation so we've done better than that which is excellent. He said he will check on them again tomorrow around midday when they should be 2-4 cells and he'll have a better idea of quality so he'll have a good indication of whether they will transfer them on Thursday or Saturday xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi there! I'm quite new to all this and would like to join CRMW cyclers. I'm also a patient at CRMW. We've had one go at IUI so far and sadly my period has arrived before my test date (tomorrow) but have been told to take it regardless. I didn't think it would work first time but it's still so upsetting when it's a BFN :-(
Rather than wait for another go at IUI we're heading straight for IVF i think as i'm concerned that time is running out esp as my AMH is 8.9 which is low for my age at 33. 

It's so nice and reassuring that im not on my own. If anyone had got any advice then i'm all ears xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - great news on your embies, hope you feel better soon

Sugar - thanks for the hugs. Sorry to hear you've been having a tough time too. I'm glad you've got a possible plan B to fall back on but if you do go ahead in Oct I'll be glad to keep you company. We've got 10% chances too so have been talking about all the possible options but still praying it won't come to that

Newbee - welcome and just shout out if you've got any questions


----------



## kara76

Em great news on your embryos

Sugar big hugs. A plan b is always good. How do you feel about adoption?

Mrs t hugs still for you as knowing all too well what its like for you I know you will be needing a hug

New welcome and sorry your iuis didn't work and ivf is a wise choice. My amh is also low for my age


----------



## newbie131

Emnige - that sounds like a bumper crop!   Hope ET all goes well whatever day it is. I was going to read your diary but I got to the bit in big red letters and after what Helen said I decided I wasn't sure how much detail I wanted to know! Maybe I'll change my mind later. 

Newbee28 - welcome!


----------



## Helen85

Hi newbie  

To be honest I wouldn't advise  to read it lol . I wanted a honest opinion from emnige about ec ( but I will admit I'm worrying myself silly about it   since I have lol ) 

I was pretty worried about it anyway mind so wish I could have a GA if I'm honest !!!

When are u starting ur treatment ?? Xx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - just a quick one to say well done you!!!! xxxx


Helen and Newbie - i am the worst person for pain as in blood tests hurt me!! - I have been through EC 4 times and survived and will go through it time and time again if need be - you will be fine xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Emnige, well done on your embies and good luck for et,

Hi kara,mrs t, newbee, sugar, helen and everyone else.
It is so much harder posting off a phone coz u can't see previous posts, I hope they sort my phone line out soon lol.
Well amanda rang to say she collected my embies so I have a lining scan fri and hopefully as long as everything looks ok and my embies survive the thaw et should be next week.


----------



## jk1

Sammy75 - fab news hun!! xx


----------



## sammy75

Thanx jo.


----------



## jayneej

Hey ladies I very rarely get a chance to post as I read this thread constantly through my phone but I just wanted to come on and say if you are mentally and financially able to carry on never give up hope.  We have just been through our 5th ICSI cycle (first one with CRMW) and have finally achieved the elusive    OTD was the 15th but we held out until the following day (how I really dont know as this 2WW was torture!!) as we were both working that day and after 4 BFN's had kinda set myself up for another failure barely dreaming of seeing a positive peestick (apart from when I checked it out this time the day after the trigger injection lol). It took 4 tests that morning all different makes for me to finally believe my eyes were not deceiving me!!
I dont know what made the difference this time round but I have a sneaky suspicion it was the fact that for the first time ever ET was over within 10 minutes as I had had a cervical dilatation at the beginning of June.  My previous transfers had all been difficult, the first one took 30 minutes and with every cycle the time increased with one taking over an hour and my 4th attempt eventually having to be performed transmyometrially (ouch!!).  I also took oestrogen this time along with gestone and steroids that I had taken on previous cycles, and I also had ritodrine for 2 days after ET too. 
The very best of luck to those of you currently cycling and I hope the wait to start goes by quickly for those about cycle.  I will still be following you all obsessively, and will try and make more effort to post too. 
Jayne xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh ladies egg collection really is ok, I've had 4 and 3 I was fasr asleep and one I was awake and watched the screen. U know the worst bit really is the 2ww and all all emotional upset of it all, waiting and wondering.


----------



## sammy75

Jayne, massive congrats on your bfp,

Kara, I agree with what u say I found the injections and ec and et easy compared to the 2ww that was the worst and more so when u get that dreaded bfn and  I have only been through it once so far.


----------



## kara76

Jaynee congratulations, wonderful news and goes to show it does work after many fails


----------



## Helen85

Well baseline done  stimming starts tonight !!
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, glad u can start stimming and I found it went quickly to ec, good luck.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies 

Sorry to jump in on your thread ... I am hoping to be joining in a couple of months  

I see you are all cycling at CRMW, me and DH are visiting on the open evening on 28th ...

Just looking for reassurance that this is a good clinic, after 2 x NHS attempts we felt a bit like on a conveyor belt and now 2 failed ICSI cycles... I have a low AMH, 10.3 I think and had 1 tube removed due to endo.

Can anyone give me some positive feedback regarding the clinic?? 

I have always been knocked out for EC so never knew anything about it so a bit scared at one of the posts.. sounds horrendous!!   

Bye for now,

Sqwelch x


----------



## Emnige

Sqwelch - Welcome to the thread. Sorry if it was my post about EC that scared you   CRMW is fab and they take great care of you.

AFM - We went up to CRMW today for a scan as I felt quite bad. DP said it would be a good idea to go just for peace of mind and i'm glad that we did. Amanda did a tummy scan and said that I have some fluid in my uterus which is normal as it's my ovaries leaking (eww!) Amanda wasn't too concerned as she said there was no fluid up high and I was going to the loo normally and drinking normally. She did say that we should go back on Friday for a scan just to see how everything is but ET will go ahead as planned but to consider 1 embryo rather than 2 but we'll discuss this further on Friday because if I fele better by then we can have 2. She gave me some tablets which should help calm down my ovaries and make me feel better  

We saw Lyndon who said our embryo's were still beautiful and that the 9 that fertilised first were now all 4 cells (which is fab as he wanted them to be between 2-4 cells) and of the other 3 embryo's which were fertilised later we have one 2 cell, one 4 cell and one 5 cell. So Lyndon said it's looking likely that we will have ET on Saturday but he will check them again in the morning and call to confirm.

So all good


----------



## jk1

Jayneej - thanks for posting - give's me hope - i had a cervical dilation in May and was due to have ET this month but my cycle was cancelled - i asked amanda if i will need to have it again before my FET in Sept but she said no - she is also going to do a trial et before the actual one which might help!! hope all is well with you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly, it's good that they are keeping an eye on you. Embies sound good, great to get to a day 5 transfer

Sqwelch - the clinic is fab and the staff are wonderful. My only complaint is that I'm not pregnant yet, lol.

Jayneej - thanks for posting your story. It's great to hear that perseverance pays off

Sammy - great to hear your embies are in good hands now, good luck for Friday

Helen - great news, hope your jabs go well, you're on the way..

Kara - thanks for the hugs, you know me too well!

I just want to offer some reassurance on EC too, I've had three and not had any problems. Don't be afraid to ask for more sedation if you need it, they will easily top you up. Everyones experience will be different but from my experience it was much better than I expected. I totally agree with Kara, the 2ww is much harder. 

Afm hoping my results come back soon. Have finally booked my holiday for Sept - Tenerife - it's so good to have something to look forward to and to keep me focused on my diet!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Welcome to all the newbies, you will receive great care at CRMW, all the staff are great. 

Mrs T - good news you booked your hols, hope you have a great time. I have given up on my diet and just gone out and bought bigger clothes for my cruise instead!!!

Emnige - all is looking very positive for you, good luck xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - the bigger clothes are a good idea but I was already carrying a lot more weight than you so I'm gonna do my best to stick with it. You didn't look to me like you needed to lose any anyway


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all well. Wow, what an inspirational story from Jaynee. I would be great if CRMW got me a sticky BFP too. 

I have always been quite sedated during EC and never remember much of the procedure afterwards. I find the drip in my hand the most painful bit. I still had a huge bruise that covered my hand a week after EC. 

Emnige, what a fantastic EC collection! They all sound top quality. Lyndon didn't do my embies, I had Gemma. I think he was on hols when I had my EC. Good luck with your transfer. Feel better soon.

Holidays are soooo good Mrs Thomas. I wish I was going to tenerife in Sept. Sun, sea and relaxation. 

Hope you're doing ok Kara, any luck with the job hunt yet?

Still hanging in there, trying to stay strong. Only 2 days until OTD. Working thorughout my 2 ww has helped make the time go faster and take my mind off it. Can't tell if the odd cramp here or there is the progesterone or the embies. Trying desperately not to symptom spot or speculate at all until Friday. It's driving DH mad though, not knowing and I'm not giving him any symptoms to mull over either. I think I'm afraid that it'll be a BFN on Friday and I won't know what to do.     and     and fingers crossed for a BFP on Friday x


----------



## newbie131

Emnige - really does sound like you got a good lot there!

Helen - I think it'll be September before I get another go. Have to wait for this AF (due any day), then have another one, then start on day 21. It seems to be taking for EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! So fed up of waiting. It's been ages since we started all this - we went to the GP for some of DH's tests and I wish we had just had them done at CRMW because it delayed us for months. Then 'cos of our cycle being cancelled (overstimming) and having to wait now it just feels like all we've ever done is wait. Grrrrr!  

Sorry for the moan - just wanted to get it out of my system. Quite jealous of all you ladies who are so much closer!

Sqwelch - despite my moaning, I do think CRMW is a very nice place and the staff are lovely.


----------



## newbie131

Soneasze - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea - really hoping it's third time lucky for you x

Newbie - waiting is really hard, moan all you like - that's what we are here for !


----------



## kara76

Sqwelch welcome

Helen great news on baseline

Its great that everyone has good words to say about crmw , I haven't had tx there myself but have seen around the clinic and now many of the staff, lyndon putting tyler together lol. Great staff that really care


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Lyndon is going to call tomorrow to confirm ET date   I think I should have asked for more sedation but I didn't think too! Tenerife sounds nice, better get shopping for some new clothes (any excuse!!)

Sonea - I think Lyndon got back from hols the week before our EC. 2 days to go hun   sending you lots of    and   that you get your BFP

Newbie - Thanks hun. Before you know it'll be September, hang in there  

AFM - Feeling much better now than I did earlier (might have something to do with DP's back massage) just waiting for Lyndon to call in the morning to confirm when ET will be  

Lots of   to all xxx

Goodnight every one xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t room for a little one in your suitcase? Lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - DH has been doing my head in tonight - how about you take his place and we leave him with Luke! And we would have to take Tyler too of course


----------



## kara76

That's a deal. Tell your dh to bring his ipad and they can play boys too while we sun ourselves lol


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say that Lyndon called this morning to say that we will be going to blast so ET is 1030am on Saturday   He said that he expected the embryo's to be 8 cells today and out of the 9, two were 7 cells, 5 were 8 cells, one was an 11 cell and one was a 12 cell. Out of the 3 that were fertilised later one was a 4 cell, one was a 7 cell and one was an 8 cell. He did say that because we're going to day 5 it does mean we will have less to freeze as around 40% of embryo's stop growing at day 3 but he did say that with a 2 embryo transfer on day 5 there is a higher chance of twins but the live birth rate is better with a day 5 transfer as implantation is better.

So fingers crossed all goes well for Saturday  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi,
I'm quite new to this thread. I am also a patient at CRMW and i agree with everyone, they are fantastic. Had some upseting news yesterday - first IUI didn't work as i got my period before my test date :-( although i didn't think the first go would work it's still disappointing and upseting. My DH and i have now decided to go straight to IVF in Sept.
My AMH is low at 8.9 and i'm 33, so i'm really concerned that it's a very long journey ahead of us.

Has anyone else got a low AMH but had successful IVF Would love to hear from you.

Diolch! x


----------



## kara76

Em that's wonderful news

Newbie I'm not sure which scale of amh crwm use! My amh is 7.2 on the scale that 5 to 15 is within normal range


----------



## sammy75

emnige, good luck for transfer on sat and it is sounding very posistive for you well done.

mrs t, hope you enjoy your holiday and hope it gives you some pma ready for your next cycle which i will be   works for you.

newbee, sorry about your failed cycle and hope you feel ready to go again soon.

hi to everyone else today and hope all is going well with your cycles.

afm, hope everything goes well with my scan tomorow as i have been drinking lots of organic milk and eating brazil nuts and drinking pom juice so hope my lining is looking good ready for et next week.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em great news. I bet you can't wait to be pupo. Are you going for two ?


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - I can't wait! Yeah we want to go with 2 blasts     How are you?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

How are you feeling today ? I'm ok thanks, I'm 'working from home' this afternoon which means a cup of tea, a freddo bar and catching up on the Internet! What the boss doesn't know won't hurt him isn't it..


----------



## Emnige

I'm still in a bit of pain but so much better compared to how I was feeling yesterday morning. The pessaries have give me diarheoa though   and I haven't slept through an entire night since Sunday. I keep waking up at the same time every night, 1am then 730am then around 10ish but i'm glad ET isn't until Saturday as it'll give me some more time to recover. Going in for another scan tomorrow just so Amanda can make sure everything is ok. Loving the 'working from home' style sounds good to me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So glad your feeling better. I never sleep properly through treatment either, for me it's all the 'what ifs' going round in my head. Have you tried the pessaries vaginally instead ?


----------



## Emnige

Yeah I've been doing them vaginally couldn't stomach them the other way! I read the leaflet and it says it's a side effect I think that and the pain has been keeping me awake. Just nervous now for Saturday   Are you looking forward to starting treatment again?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

No need to be nervous for Saturday, ET is a great experience seeing your embies going in. Yes, would start again tomorrow if I could but know the right thing to do is to wait


----------



## Emnige

Yeah I guess after the experience I had of EC i'm a little more nervous in case it hurts like EC did   Do you know who does ET at CRMW? I'm having acupuncture before & after so that should help relax me. Yeah your body needs time to recover fully and it will be worth the wait xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Amanda did my ET both times, with Debs by my side and the lovely Lyndon looking after the embies. It didn't hurt me at all.


----------



## Emnige

They're all lovely there aren't they. Just wish I could sleep until Saturday now! DP's gone out to get some tea, mmm, pizza I think! Will catch up later, thanks hun   x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Been a few days I know my internet usb dongle went caput and so been keeping up to date on my phone but couldn't face trying to type messages on it too, I'm all thumbs at the moment. So mammoth entry I'm afraid, I stored it all up! 

Emnige - Wow those embies sound amazing, Lyndon will be sad to see them go, he does love our embies for us doesn't he! Good luck with ET on Saturday it really is amazing to see them on the screen, take your phones in to take piccies! 2 blasts at your age, hope you're ready for twins, you'll need a big car!  Good luck lady 

Sqwelch - Amazing clinic, so supportive and friendly, they make you feel very at home and relaxed! 

Newbie131 - I know just how you feel with all the waiting, I just dug out my first ever post on Fertility friends at 5am day after my first day stimming (I couldn't sleep!) This was how I felt I had cried all night because for some rason I thought that I would be one of those people you always hear about that you'll go for the initial scan and they'll tell you you're pregnant already or something dumb like that.

"_I hadn't realised how the waiting to start time had affected me until I left clinic on Friday for baseline scan and just burst into tears, unfortunately DH had gone to Stoke as he had a gig. It's just the weirdest feeling not being in control of your emotions or even aware of how close to the edge I've been getting for weeks, and thats before the hormone injections and lack of sleep so good luck to my colleagues tomorrow/today!

I feel like I have listened to all the good advice my whole life, to wait and I just waited too damn long. It was always wait until you meet someone, wait until you have had a a few years you time, wait until you are financially stable, wait, wait, wait (I've waited since I had a M/C at uni when I was 21) and now I'm done waiting I'm a wreck! Sorry to vent but I need to get it off my chest and everyone else gives me the platitudes I know already... "you wouldn't have met Andy" (beloved DH) ..."You've had a lot of fun" ... "You have a great career".. I know all that but all I ever wanted is to be a Mummy!_"

We all wait for ever to get to this point and then the few months/weeks/days wait at the end is torture but at least we are all doing something about it!

Newbee 28 - I have low AMH tested at 2.5 a year ago so probably lower now, I am on my second treatment and although obviously the first one wasn't wholly successful I did get 'pregnant' which AMH considering was a miracle in itself! A forum member who was on here (CRMW part 2) earlier in the year was all ready for her second IUI when she found out she had gotten pregnant naturally with an AMH of less than 1!!!!! And if I remember correctly she was late 30s early 40s, AMAZING! It's always worth a go!

Sammy - Yay for Amanda she really is a star good luck for the scan tomorrow!

Jayneej - Wow congrats on the BFP it's always good to hear of positive stories, it's the accidental and unwanted pregnancies that make me sad , when my lesbian friend (in a relationship for 7 years) got drunk on a hen night in glasgow, had a one night stand (first hetero sex for 7 years!) and used a condom and then got pregnant that was the last straw! Girlfriend forgave her BTW and they have a beautiful 2 year old!

Wow that's one hell of an essay! Kara I apologise! 

KJ, MrsT, Dizzy, etc i everyone hope you are all well!

AFM - I have 10 follicles 7 of which are great sizes, My endomitrium is "Beautiful"says Debbie, my DH said to her that he always did think it was!  Considering my AMH everything is beyond hope again which is great. We are booked for EC on Monday by Umesh which is great, will miss Amanda but Umesh made us laugh through our initial consultation even when he explained that with an AMH of 2.5 ED is really the best option as we would get very little response, I think I just want to say 'Ha, we showed you'  He really is a very nice man, has anyone else had treatment with him? What do you think?

And now ...relax K x


----------



## kara76

Wow that was an essay lol

Sounds like ur responsing very well. Well done u. I personally don't fully trust amh! I had 4 cycle and had 6, 12, 10 and then 6 eggs! Worst fertilistion last cycle yet it worked!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - wow at the essay! Well done on your follies, good luck for Monday. Umesh did my first EC and was the one who insisted on the star jumps, lol


----------



## SoneaSze

Emnige, you have loads of embies, with some left for freezing. Well done, you!

I'm scared for tomorrows OTD. I had a bit of spotting earlier and now petrified to test.


----------



## Redkay75

Spotting doesn't always mean a negative response, what colour was it if you don't mind me asking!  k x


----------



## SoneaSze

Just a spot of brown blood. Nothing since. I not sure what to make of it. Am I about to come on?


----------



## Vixxx

SoneaSze - Don't give up:  I had brown spotting for a couple of days before OTD, and ended up PG with twins! Fingers crossed and    for good result for you!


----------



## Redkay75

Brown is definitely the good answer as it's old blood, could be an implantation bleed it's certainly not definately negative in any way! If i remember correctly 30%+ of women have spotting around the time of expected af when pregnant sometimes it can be quite heavy although that's much less common. Don wan to ge your hopes up but dont write it off just yet! Good luck tomorrow!   k


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thinking of you this morning Sonea, good luck x


----------



## kara76

Good luck son


----------



## jayneej

sneaking one in quickly while in work to say good luck to Sonea for testing today and Sammy for your scan 

xx


----------



## Helen85

Just  to say I have been reading everyones posts to keep up with everyone 

Emnige - your eggs sound perfect  with two blasts being put back you have got such a good chance swetheart  I'm sure you'll get the result u want xx

Sonea- massive good luck for today got everything crossed for u  xx

Redkay- you must be so happy with ur response  u'll be exactly a week ahead of me think my ec should be Monday Tuesday the week after so 2ww together  and emnige will be a week ahead of u so think we'll all be going crazy together lol xx

Sammy - hope u have a good scan and u are good to go with et

Hello to everyone else mrs t , jk , kara , sugar and all the new posters xxx


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone,

Just a quickie to say good luck Sonea x
Helen- Thanks hun, I hope so. Just   that our embies grow big and strong for us. It's nerve wracking as we won't get a call today so we won't know until we get there tomorrow  
Redkay - Umesh is funny, he did DP'S SSR. You must be pleased with your response. 

Hi to everyone else i've missed, hope you're all ok xxx

Just a quick question I noticed that on the info booklet they give you at CRMW that it says for EC not wear make up but it doesn't say this for ET. I was just wondering if I can go in looking normal with make up or if I have to go in looking like poop with no makeup!

Also I'm sure I still have to use a pessary tomorrow (ET) but DP is convinced that I don't?

AFM - Feeling better today, although the pessaries are giving me bad diarreoh   going in for a scan today to check all ok. It's nerve wracking as this is the only day we haven't had a call about our embies and we won't know how they are until just before ET.   that they grow big and strong for us


----------



## SoneaSze

Morning Ladies,

Sadly, it's BFN for us this morning. Going into hiding to cry.


----------



## kara76

Son I am so so sorry. U will find a lot of support and understanding here. Have a damn good cry and let it out


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sonea, I am so so sorry. You know we are here for you. Take care


----------



## sugar-fairy

Son I am so sorry for your bfn. Cry loads and be good to yourself xx


----------



## Emnige

Sonea - I'm so sorry


----------



## Helen85

Oh son Sending u loads of hugs , life just isnt fair is it !!!make sure u a dh look after each other xxx


----------



## Redkay75

So sorry to hear your news sonease, we're here for you! 

Emnige -  debs said she wears makeup in ec and et it's the smellies that are an issue creams, deoderants, sprays, hairspray, perfume etc. Lyndon also said that the embies are put off by smells! 

K


----------



## sammy75

sonea, so sorry   .

hi everyone today hope all is going well with your cycles,  

emnige hope your scan went well and good luck for transfer tomorow,

afm, scan went well lining looks perfect and i have 1 follie in left ovary which is about 15mm so should test positve on ovulation test when it gets to around 18 to 20 mm and as soon as i test positive i have to ring clinic to book et so i'm just   that my embies survive the thaw as so far this is all i seem to be worrying about.

good luck to all of you still on 2ww for otd   .


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - So glad your scan went well x

AFM - Scan went well, I still have some fluid in uterus but no more than on Wednesday which is good. Ovaries are still big but at least they're not bigger! Just looking forward to ET tomorrow now


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for quick post - anyone have any tips on helping with   diarreoh   ? My stomach is so crampy and it's getting me down - stupid pessaries


----------



## Redkay75

All I can think of is that eggs 'bind you up' are you allowed to take normal diarrhoea meds? K


----------



## Emnige

Oo I dohn't like eggs - well they don't like me! Thanks Redkay, i'm not sure if I can take normal meds x


----------



## Helen85

Em love I feel for u nothing worse than a upset stomach , no words of wisdom on that fact but sending u loads of   , hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen   xx


----------



## sammy75

em, sorry your having trouble with the pessaries but i don't think there is alot you can do for it hope it stops soon for you, was wondering if it was you at the clinic around 12 when i was there. glad your scan went well though and hope et goes well for you.


----------



## Emnige

Yeah it might have been me with my DP were you sat on the coach opposite with your DH? I was feeling pretty car sick! x


----------



## sammy75

I was sat opposite but I was on my own.


----------



## Emnige

Actually I think so did you go in before us with debs?


----------



## sammy75

Yes that was me, nice to meet you anyway lol.


----------



## Emnige

Lol nice to meet you too


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one from me,

Soneasze - I'm so sorry to hear your news huni - thinking of you xxxxx

Emnige - good luck with ET tmrw hun xxx

Sammy - sounds like its not long for you - I think Lyndon told us he has a really high success rate with regard to thawing so you should be fine huni xxx

Hi Helen, Kara, Mrs T, Redkay, Newbie.......hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend

Jo xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - good luck with et fingers crossed for you. 

Afm - debs phoned to say my ec is 9:30 on Monday trigger tomorrow night 10:30 so no midnight or early morning alarms yay! K


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - good luck for tomorrow

Sammy - glad to hear your scan went well, nearly there now

Redkay - that's a good time for trigger. Bet youre looking forward to your drug free day

Hi everyone else


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - drug free day last time was weird as I felt like I should be happy about it but felt a bit impotent, I almost prefer to be injecting, at least I'm doing something rather than waiting for things to happen. How're you doing? K


----------



## kara76

Sammy good news on ur scan

Redkey good luck hun , I always felt like that about drug free days, yet didn't get one last cycle lol


----------



## Helen85

Good luck for today em , thinking of u  Congrats on being pupo xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, good luck again for et.


----------



## newbie131

Soneasze    

Em and Sammy - good luck for your ETs

Redkay - good luck for EC

Thanks for the support re the waiting from my post the other day - got it off my chest a bit now and on with life again!


----------



## newbie131

Forgot to ask - read a post earlier that said there were 2 scales for measuring AMH and one went up to 15; mine was 44 or 45 (I can't remember) so I must have been measured on the other scale at IVF Wales. That explains why when you're talking about it everyone else's seems much lower than mine. Anyone know what the equivalent is?


----------



## Emnige

Thanks to everyone for the good luck messages...sorry for no personals at the moment

AFM - We had ET this morning. I had acupuncture before and after. Lyndon spoke to us before hand about our embryo's and said that all 9 made it to blast. They grade them 1-5 where 5 is the best and they also give them letter grades as well, i'm not sure of the exact letter grade but I know A is the best.....so.....we had 2 blasts transferred back.......one was a 4AA and the other was a 3AA so both good quality embies. Currently we know that 2 will definaltely be frozen, one is also a 3AA and the other a 3AB. Lyndon will call tomorrow to confirm if any others will be frozen. 

Me and DP did cry when Lyndon said......he'd be very surprised if I didn't get pregnant. Caught us both off guard a bit and started a stream of tears! DP came in the room with me and held my hand throughout, DP also took a pic of our 2 blasts on the screen and then before we were talen back to our room, Amanda did an ultrasound scan on my tummy and showed us the 2 blasts inside me, which was amazing and she gave us this picture to take home.

Very overwhelming and emotional. 

OTD is 5th August although Amanda said we can test on day 10 (2nd August) if we want but I think we'll stick it out until the 5th!!!


----------



## kara76

Em congratulations on being pupo

Ivf use a scale where 5 to 15 is classed as normal. Not sure of the other scale but google amh and it comes up

Was your amh at ivf wales? Does anyone know the scale used at crmw ?


----------



## sammy75

congrats on being pupo em and hope you don't go too crazy on the 2ww lol.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks both   !


----------



## Helen85

Well done em  you must be over the moon with lyndons comments !!   he's right xx
Will admit I'm a little jealous so want to be as far along in treatment as u , really dragging just want to get ec out the way  x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen! EC will be here before you know it, trust me, it's gone so quickly and it will for you too. What's the next step for you then? Turn that frown upside down    x


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - congrats, I would be over the moon about Lyndons comments cos he would'nt make them lightly!  

afm - my trigger has now changed to 9:45, just a quick question last time I had the same EC time of 9:30 and trigger time of something like 1:30am so how come the different times? anyone had similar experiences?

K


----------



## Helen85

I know em just want it to be all over and to have a good result !! 
Well got my 1st scan since baseline on Monday then got others booked for Wednesday and Friday and I'm not sure then x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say congrats on being pupo Em, that's fantastic comments from Lyndon. No wonder you cried. Take care now and make sure DH looks after you all !

Redkay - good luck with trigger, sorry I dont know reason for different times


----------



## sammy75

redkay, good luck for trigger tonight and good luck for ec mon,

helen, not much longer for you as i found once i had started stimming it seemed to fly by to ec and et but believe me the 2ww drags like hell.

hi everyone else today and good luck everyone.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone, 

Sorry for the me post but  Lyndon called us just now to let us know about any embryo's that could be frozen, he said as well as 2 that were frozen yesterday he froze another 2 later in the day yesterday as they were close to hatching and this morning the other 3 embryo's left had expanded enough for freezing as well so we have 7 (OMG  ) in the freezer!! So Happy!!     

Lyndon said we definately have multiple babies in the freezer and in his own words he said "from an embryological point of view our cycle was perfect" and reitereated that he would be very surprised if we didn't get pregnant from our 2 blasto's on board which is very nice to hear but we're trying not to get too carried away but it is difficult when somebody keeps telling you that!


----------



## newbie131

Wow - sounds amazing Emnige. I'm having a little fantasy now that I'll get a result as good as that when it's my turn, although it's unlikely as I'm so much older. Still, it's nice to dream!  Hope they stick for you, although it sounds like you have an amazing back-up even if it doesn't work this time!


----------



## sammy75

em, glad lyndon has given you such positive news and with that many frozen it looks like you won't have to go through the whole process again when you want to try for siblings and that's fantastic well done.

hi everyone today hope you all doing ok,  still poas, but still not detected lh surge yet i am cd12 and always assumed i ovulated on day 14 so hopefully i will detect it over the next few days.


----------



## Redkay75

Hi everyone,

just an odd thought from me, I just 'de-haired' my legs for EC, not something I do often (high days and holidays!) as tend to get rashes after shaving, depilitory cream, waxing, etc. I love thick tights and leggings and luckily all my hair is rather fair and sparse (being a red head) but felt I couldn't subject my hairy legs on staff doing EC tomorrow.    

Has anyone else done (or plan to do) specific preparations for the EC/ET that you wouldn't normaly do?  

K


----------



## SoneaSze

Emnige, this cycle has got your name written all over it! Well done! Good luck with your PUPO 2 week wait. Who knows, with such perfect blasts on board, you might even get twins! Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - hope you are ready for double trouble. It's looking great for you

Sonea - how are you doing?

Redkay - good luck for tomorrow

Sammy - hope you get your surge soon


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie to say thanks to everyone for all your kind positive words   xxx


----------



## kara76

Em good luck and fingers crossed . Great u have frosties too

Our last cycle was the only cycle we didn't get any frozen! Shame really lol


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara, I still can't quite believe all 9 made it, me and DP are both overjoyed!


----------



## Helen85

Welldone em  just really hope I have as good a result as u  I'm sure u'll have a bfp after such a perfect cycle xx

Afm - 1st scan since stims tomorrow, little bit nervous but really want to know what's going on in my body lol . Don't feel any different it's freaking me out I will admit x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow Helen, I'm sure you'll feel a lot happier after your scan


----------



## kara76

Helen loads of luck hun. Hope scanm goes well


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - I didn't do anything in particular for EC or ET to be honest. Just as you said shaved my fuzzy legs, gave the ole toe nails a trim! That was a it! I would say make sure bring slippers as my feet were freezing lol, but I do always have cold feet! All the best for EC tomorrow hun, how are you feeling?

Helen - I hope and   so. Good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, good luck for ec tomorow.

Helen, hope scan goes well and u got lots of follies developing.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks everyone will let u know what they say ,

Forgot to say yesterday GOOD LUCK redkay For today  hope ec goes smoothly xxx


----------



## kara76

Rk didn't realise ec was today, good luck


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all
Em great news about frosties, got my fingers crossed for 2ww for you
Redkay best of luck for EC today, I hope it all goes well for you
Mrs T how are you doing? I hope that you are ok and that time is passing quickly for you. When are you cycling again? I am booked in for Oct but am contemplating DE this time. Not sure about tx with OE as I need to have a chance of it working to do it again. So confused about it this time.
Kara how are you and your little monkey doing? Hope you are all ok
Helen best of luck for scan, hope you have lots of follies growing


AFM I know i am not on here much these days but i do stop by and check on you all. Having a major tx crisis at the moment.  Considered adoption but not sure that it is for us. I dont know if I want to do another OE cycle as our chances are so low that I think it will be a waste of money and I am not sure that I could emotionally cope with another cycle. Have spoken to the clinic this morning and they are sending some stuff about their IVF Valencia egg donation program and going in to talk to Amanda next tuesday about if we should do this. It is more expensive but it could be the difference between a BFP and a BFN. Got to explore all options.


Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the rare bit of sunshine


----------



## Emnige

Helen – All the best for your scan today. It’s understandable to be nervous I remember being nervous for mine as well but I’m sure it will be ok hun x
Redkay – All the best for EC today xxx
Sugarfairy – Thanks hun. As you said you have to explore all the options. Amanda is very supportive as you know and I’m sure she’ll help shine some light on your options  

AFM - Just having a lazy morning. DP's children are coming over today around 2ish (he has 3 teenagers) we're telling them today that we've been trying for a baby. We didn't want to tell them just yet but his middle daughter text last night saying I think I know why Em's been in & out of hospital because you want to have a baby! Kids are so perceptive, i'm still flabbergasted as to how she found out. The only reason she knew i'd been in hospital was because some of the appointments clashed with the days that DP was meant to have them so we swapped them around a bit. His middle daughter seemed happy thought and said she was excited and that she wanted another brother or sister which is nice that she didn't say 'half brother or sister' as to means it shows she wouldn't class them as a half sibling. She also said wanted triplets though lol!


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Well I'm back from hols so just catching up on all the going's on.
Sonea - I'm so sorry to hear your news chick, I really do feel for you   xx
Mrs T - Congrats on booking the holiday - it's great that you have something to look forward to, have pm'd you xx
Kay - I really hope that EC has gone brilliantly today and you have a bumper crop xx
Em - What wonderful words to hear from Lyndon you must be chuffed to bits, well done! xx
Sugar - bless you I do feel for you it's all such a horrid nightmare not knowing which way to turn next, I know excatly how you feel.  I hope your meeting with Amanda goes really well and you start to see the right answer for you a lot more clearly xx
Helen - huge luck for your scan today I hope you see lots of lovely follies on the screen xx
Sammy - I hope you've got your surge chick, hate all of the waiting!!! xx
Newbie and Kara - hi to you both I hope all is well with you xx


----------



## kara76

Sexy bexy welcome back. How was hols

Sugar hugs I hope you find your way forward. Egg donor works for so many people and I personally know couple who have choosen this route. 
I think if there were no chance with own egg the choice would be easy but while they is still that maybe it must be very hard to decide. 
If it gives you the best chance of success myabe it is the way froward but only you can decide.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Bexy, how was your hols? Hope you had a good time and did plenty of relaxing. It was very overwhelming to hear Lydons comments on our cycle but we're trying to keep our feet on the ground which at times is hard xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone just a quick post to say that i got my surge this morning and et is on fri so just got to pray my embies make it  .


----------



## Redkay75

Well hello ladies!

Cheers for all the best wishes, Kara, Mrs T, Newbie, Sonea, etc!

Sammy - When do you find out about thaw? ET Friday we definately will be on 2ww together  going slowly mad consequetively with Em a week ahead and Helen a week behind, thats one huge ball of crazy! 

Helen - To give you another account of EC, The needle in the back of my hand hurt like hell and this time I have a slightly hazy but almost 'perfect' memory of the procedure but that in itself was very interesting, I could see the follicles on the one screen and then the collected eggs on another. I felt very little other than discomfort not huge pain which I remember in flashes from last time but little else. I had a great team of Anna, Umesh and Hatel with Lydon working backroom with the eggs. All so nice and put me at ease again right from the start.

Sugar - Difficult decisions to make make! As my signature states we were fully intending to do DE and still will if ICSI with OE doesn't work, we just didn't expect us to have OE at all! The clinic looks great and I know someone who has been to the Barcelona IVI facility for DE and I think it may have been positive as she has gone quiet about it (if you know what I mean, she is more likely to have told me straight away if it hadn't have worked!) If we have 3 OE failed treatments we still intend to do DE as the next step the 50-65% success rate is such a pull!

Em - Great news about DP's 3 kids reaction to your treatment fingers crossed and you'll have free babysitting!  How you feeling being PUPO?

HyperBexy - Welcome back hope your hols were relaxing and refreshing!

AFM - EC went well as I earlier alluded and I have ... 11 eggs wow, 9 are mature and have been injected so fingers crossed I have good news tomorrow.    I'm over the moon as I went in thinking I had 10 follicles and with my AMH I was hoping to match my 5 eggs last time with 7 being the maxiumum I could hope for, but 11 thank you DHEA! 

Anyway I'm aching now! and had to return to the clinic this afternoon as I had the wrong needles for the Gestone and no sharps bin as I had closed and returned mine this morning, head all over the place this am! but now gonna curl up with DH and my living teddy bear Scruff.

K


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - So glad to hear your EC went well and congrats on your eggies hun, praying that you get a good call tomorrow, my fingers and toes are crossed for you hun xxx

Sammy - All the best for Friday hun x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - well done you, that DHEA is fab stuff isnt it. Glad it went well, good luck for the call in the morning

Sammy - great to hear you got your surge. Good luck with the thaw, your embies are in great hands

Helen - hope scan went well

Bexy - welcome back lovely, will pm you in a mo

Sugar - I totally understand where you're at - I was only saying to Kara last night how I was struggling with a head full of different options. We always agreed adoption was our plan B but never thought we'd need a plan B so haven't really considered it in detail. We've talked again about DE but don't think it's for us. I've also been reading about donor embryos. The reality is Im not ready to give up on my own eggs yet, we are going to have another go with my own eggs and throw everything at it. I want to make sure I have no regrets as this may well be the last time. And if we get another bfn, we'll have to consider our plan B for real. I'm expecting to cycle about Oct so could be your cycle buddy if you decide to go again. I've realised I'm babbling now but I just want you to know you are not alone with a tough decision. Anytime you need to chat pm me and if talking through helps, I am here for you. Big hugs Hun x

Em - hope DHs children took the news well


----------



## kara76

Rk that's wonderful news glad ec went well


----------



## Redkay75

Just an interesting asside for anyone considering DE, caught up with friend who was going for DE in ivi Barcelona after we last spoke she decided to go for another cycle with OE at CRMW. However, 2freinds she had made when being cycle buddies in London clinic have gone onto to have DE and are now expecting twins and triplets! Wow huh!


----------



## Helen85

Welldone redkay  glad ec wasn't to bad for u , hoping I'll be the same x
Got a funny feeling I saw u yesterday in the clinic ?  Did u and your dh come in just before 9?? I was siting on the sofa on my own I was wearing a blue jacket ?? 

Hope every else is good 

Afm - deb said I've got 18-20 eggs growing 10 on one 8-10 on the other she said considering my amh is 35.5 Im responding well and doesnt look like I'm going to over stimulate which is good  next scan Wednesday xx


----------



## kara76

Helen that is wonderful news.

Redkay hope you get good news this morning


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - yes that was me and beardy one thought I detected a smile from you but I was all full o nerves! 

Afm - got the call we have 6 fertilised normally, yay twice the number we had last time. Likely 3 day transfer on Thursday.


----------



## kara76

Wonderful news redkay


----------



## Redkay75

Helen congrats on your follicle scan, got carried away with my own news and neglected yours, naughty. Got me thinking about amh levels, if your 35.5 is considered low does it equate with 3.5 on the low numbered scale?

I copied this from www.advancedfertility.com, ... Still none the wiser really though!  



AMH levels do not change significantly throughout the menstrual cycle and decrease with age.  Healthy women, below 38 years old, with normal follicular 
status at day  3 of the menstrual cycle, have AMH levels of 2.0 – 6.8 ng/ml   (14.28 – 48.55 pmol/L).  High levels are found in patients with PCOD. 

Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5         4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                     15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                 2.2 - 15.7           0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable             0.0 - 2.2               0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5             >6.8


----------



## kara76

My amh went up and then back down ! I know its not meanty to. I personally don't trust amh

I'm due to receieve the scale used at crmw from lyndon later so will be interesting to see which scale it is . I do know its not the same scale as ivf wales


----------



## Helen85

No mine is classed as high , so had a good chance of over stimming they said 18 is good cause it's not to many . (just read my post back it was A bit confusing lol )

Bet ur really happy redkay with ur lovely eggs . U looked calm to me bu what do I know hey lol 

Thanks kara x


----------



## sammy75

Well done on your embies redkay and good luck for et.
Helen, great amount of follies,
Hi everyone else and hope all is going well with your cycles.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - My AMH was 35 also so I was at risk of overstimming plus with pco added into the mix but thankfully I didn't overstim. What does of menupur are you on? Well done on all the follicles it's really good news hun you must be so happy. When is your next scan, do you know what date your EC will be? It sounds like your on track for a good cycle hun xxx

Redkay - Congrats on your fertilised eggs hun, thats wonderful news. ET Thursday, how many are you hoping to put back? xx


----------



## Helen85

I'm on 150u, think u were on the same wasn't it?? Think we are pretty similar cases I have got Pcos ( not that I have any of the nasty symtoms from it mind , thank god ) 
Yea I am pleased with the numbers . Got another scan tomorrow and then Friday and then egg collection the week after 

Thanks Sammy xx


----------



## Emnige

Yeah I was on 150iu as well, I haven't got pcos just pco. Sounds like you're having every other day scans as well, that's what I had. They're really good at CRMW for taking care of you and looking after you aren't they. All the best for your scans hun, do you know how many embies you want to transfer back? xxxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm on 150u, think u were on the same wasn't it?? Think we are pretty similar cases I have got Pcos ( not that I have any of the nasty symtoms from it mind , thank god ) 
Yea I am pleased with the numbers . Got another scan tomorrow and then Friday and then egg collection the week after 

Thanks Sammy xx

P.s need to read back and will post about all the other lovely ladies after on my phone and it's a nightmare x


----------



## Helen85

Defo going to have 2 put back if they let me the same as u , we could be both having twins who knows  xx


----------



## Emnige

Lol, fingers crossed   xxx


----------



## BexyPob

RedKay - lovely phone call, well done you must be really pleased.  The DHea is amazing isn't it!!  Good luck for ET on Thurs xx
Helen - fantastic scan result, brilliant.  Good luck for next scan xx
Hi everyone, thanks for all of your good wishes we had a lovely week in Corwall thanks. Hope you're all doing okay


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one from me:

Redkay - fab news - well done you!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - great news on your embies, keep us posted on ET

Helen - glad your scan went well and you were reassured that something's happening


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t and bexy  just hope they are progressing nicely when I go tomorrow xx


----------



## newbie131

Congrats Redkay and Helen - sounds like everything's going well for you.

Hope all goes well with the frosties Sammy.


----------



## Redkay75

Just got worried I have steroids (prednisolone) to take but have been given no indication of when to take them have called clinic and left a message, bit worried it should have been days ago I assumed it was with et but as everyone knows to assume makes an ass of u and me!  

Anyone know? K


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry for the personal post but just a call from lyndon and all 6 embryos are perfect and so we may go to 5 day transfer, omg I'm over the moon it's even on the table frankly. He's going to call first thing tomorrow as we may still do et tomorrow, depends how they do overnight!


----------



## kara76

Rk great news on ur embryos. I took my steriods from et


----------



## Emnige

Fabnews Redkay you must be so happy xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Great news Redkay   .  I started pred from the day after EC.  What did the clinic say to do?


----------



## Helen85

Welldone redkay  that's such good news !!! Xxxxxx  

Afm - had my scan everything is still looking good 7 on each all between 12 and 14 in size 10 smaller ones on each under 10 , deb said that's great and they'll ring me later to tell me whether to keep the dose the same or reduce, deb said it would prob be the same tho . Ec prob be Monday  xx


----------



## Emnige

Great news Helen, are you having another scan friday? xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen that's wonderful news. All looking good


----------



## sammy75

helen glad scan went well,

redkay, good luck for et tomorow or sat.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## Helen85

Yea going for a scan Friday and then they'll decide for definant when ec will be xx


----------



## Emnige

You must be so excited, good luck hun xxx


----------



## Helen85

Just had a phone call from deb got to reduce my dose to 100 tonight and 75 tomorrow , hope this is the right decision cause deb said she didn't really what to but she would ask the consultant x


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I had to reduce to my last dose of menupur by half to 75 as well. They're very experienced and know what they're doing so i'm sure it's the right decision for you. All the best for your scan on Friday xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - fab news about your follies - i had to reduce my dose too hun xxx


----------



## newbie131

Redkay that's fab news!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - great news on your embies

Helen - glad scan went well, don't worry about the reduced dose, trust the experts

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - good luck for your scan on Friday, they definately will have made the right decision about doses they know what they are doing!  

Sammy- not long til fet, good luck  

Afm - debs said to start steroids after et. Fingers crossed some of my 6 make it to blasts   although it means DH won't be there for et as his band is playing festival this weekend, so my Mum said she'll come along although she's staying away from the business end!


----------



## jk1

Redkay - fab news they are looking to go to blast!!! whoop whoop!!! xx


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - Great news about your emnryo's going to blast xxx


----------



## jk1

Em - hows things hun? you still having acupuncture with Pauline? xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo,

Things are good thanks hun, how are you? My last acu with Pauline was on the day of ET before and after transfer. Pauline said the next one would be after my test date so fingers crossed and   that we are lucky enough to get our BFP xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies , I know they know what they are doing just such a stress head 

Redkay that's fab news your going to blast  you must be on cloud nine xx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay - you must be over the moon, after some of the news you've had in the past you must be absolutely chuffed to bits! Sending loads of   that all 6 do really, really well and in the nicest possible way you get your mum for ET xxx
Helen- excellent news for you too, well done, not long now xxx
Sammy - loads of luck to you for some fab defrost and et news xxx
Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for quick one just up to eyes in work at mo, but am thinking of you all xx


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers ladies,

Lyndon called we are going to day 5, I am indeed over the blinkin' moon, looking at the uk stats it means my chances go from ave. 30% to 44% whoop whoop indeed jk !     not bad from a predicted <5% at the very start. Missing DH but he's got a slipped disc in his back and is sulky and off work at the moment and so will probably make the time go easier for both of us, him with the band (although how he's gonna take the pain I don't know) and me just getting on with it. We are both very gutted for him not to be there for the transfer though, but I'm gonna take a video on my phone for him!

Sammy - hope the 'thaw' goes well and good luck for tomorrow!   

K


----------



## Helen85

All looking really good then sweetheart , really happy for u  

Bit of a gutter your dh can't be there but so worth going to day 5 even if it means he can't be there . Wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## kara76

Rk wow that's brill news. U must be so chuffed


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say well done Redkay, good luck for ET

Sammy - hope you get good news and are pupo soon

Helen - good luck for scan tomorrow


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs T  just can't wait to get to et I can tell u x

Hope u are well xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Looks like a great cycle all round. 
Well done to all the blasts! Fantastic news! Good luck with the transfers, both helen and redkay! Looking good! 

Emnige, not long until OTD, next Friday? 

How things with mrs t and jk? Hope your doing well.


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers for all the best wishes! Certainly helps having people you don't have to explain every part to doesn't it! 

Helen - good luck with scan hope you get all the best of news!

Soneasze - how are you doing? Have you been for a post treatment consultation? 

Em - hope the 2ww is treating you well an you're not losing your mind yet! 

K


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone and thanks for the well wishes but lyndon rang to say he wants to thaw and culture them on to blast so depending on the thaw in the morning and how they recover will be a couple of days until et so I have to trust lyndons decision but I think I am doing the right thing. 

Good luck to all of u with upcoming ec, et and good luck for otd to all of u on the 2ww.

Hope everyone cycling atm r coping well with the drugs and hope we get to see lots of bfps soon.


----------



## sqwelch125

Hi ladies

We went to the open evening last night and I think we have found our new clinic   .. booked in for 22nd Aug for consultation and hope to start tx sept/oct.

Can I ask a quick question.. do they carry out ultrasould guided ET so you can see on the screen? my old clinic did not do this and silly me always worried they get put back in the wrong place!! I am just a worrier  

Good luck to all those currently on drugs, EC, ET and also to those on the dreaded 2ww!!  

Sqwelch x


----------



## sammy75

hi sqwelch, they scan you as they do the transfer and you can see it on the screen, good luck for your appt.

lyndon rang and said he already has 2 favourite embies so et today at 1pm.

hi everyone and will update more later.


----------



## jayneej

Just a quickie 

Good luck for ET Sammy, Lyndon had 2 favourites for us too and he wasnt wrong!

Sqwelch I had my first 2 cycles and BCRM and I much prefer CRMW and that is not a biased opinion just because of our success here where others have failed.


----------



## BexyPob

Fab news Sammy, hope ET this afternoon went brilliantly xx
Sqwelch - I had my first 3 cycles at BCRM and I much prefer CRMW and being able to see the whole thing on the screen was wonderful and so emotional, best of luck with your tx xx
Helen - hope your scan went really well today xx
Redkay - just more whoop whoop's - brilliant news!  xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Good luck Sammy for your ET today xxx
Sqwalch - ET is ultrasound guided at CRMW, it's so emotional and afterwards Amanda did a tummy ultrasound and showed us our 2 lil blasts inside me and printed off the picture for us. It was wonderful and an amazing experience. All the best for your consultation xxx
Redkay & Sonea - 7 days until OTD,   we are lucky   xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone I'm now pupo with what lyndon called 2 beautiful embryos and the 3rd embryo he is developing til sunday and will let me know if it can be refrozen.


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Sammy, that's fab news xxx


----------



## jk1

Sammy - congratulations huni xxxx


----------



## Helen85

well done sammy  glad et went well!!! xxx

em and redkay hope your not going to crazy with the 2ww yet xxx

afm - scan went well , trigger is 11.30 sat night so ec is monday , proper bricking it lol . cant wait to get it out the way now tho. 

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - 2ww is going good so far thanks hun. My trigger was the same time as yours. Do you know what time your EC is on Monday? All the best hun, bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea em Amanda said to be there at 10.30  , so assum ec will be 11-1130 Is that right ? Yea can't wait to get he worse part out the way, just hoping we have enough eggs , today Amanda said it defo won't be Monday cause I think my follies didn't look big enough and said that she would ring me later anyway and then rang back This afternoon and said it was Monday ! Very confusing . Also we had paid for Ivf/icsi slit package and she said on the phone they like to have loads of eggs to do that and that they have a look at dp's sperm and see which way to go on the day , proper stressed if I'm honest xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen glad scan went well and good luck for ec monday,

Can any of you ladies tell me if you experienced cramping after et coz I didn't have it last time but the last few hrs I am having terrible period like pains.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I was told to go in for 1015 and EC would be at 11 but they were running a little late so my EC was around 1145 as they had 2 other couples in the same day also. Try not to stress hun and just think positive, good luck for Monday xxx

Sammy - Period like cramping is normal after EC xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, I had et not ec but I don't remember having cramping when I had my failed cycle in may so was wondering if it was ok.


----------



## Flash123

Sammy -sorry to jump over from the other thread but I have been googling cramps following et for most of the day. From what I have read it is perfectly normal and to be honest quite expected . So big relief here today. My gosh if this is what i am like today and this is only day 1 I am going to be buggered by otd !!!! Lol

Roll on the madness!!!!


----------



## sammy75

Liz, tell me about it lol its definately going to be a long 2ww. Atleast I know I'm not the only one so thanks for putting my mind at rest.


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - Congats on being PUPO just the 2ww to get through now, I was fine for the first week but was a nutter for the last week (tell you a secret... I tested every day of the 2nd week til OTD, I'm a teacher and therefore a control freak, I like to know nasty surprises before they happen and it wasn't as if I could possibly put it to the back of my mind!!!... ssshhhh don't tell the  ) I also had cramping right after ET and my cervis felt 'battered' (beautiful picture!  )

Helen - EC really is fine don't worry, The first time I went into the surgery room, got 'in position' and then 'woke up' in the recovery room entirely unaware of anything from the past 2 hours, except for one vague memory of a flash of intense pain and Deb saying they needed to press my ovary down to get the last follicle, but honestly seconds is all! The 2nd time I felt nothing but was more or less aware throughout the whole procedure and felt no pain or discomfort atall! If you fear the pain tell them and they'll give you more pain relief, don't suffer through gritted teeth! I found it all very fascinating indeed! If you aren't doing an IVF/ICSI split they will do a full ICSI which gives you better chances of fertilisation so don't worry it all depends on whether you have enough eggs and the sperm quality is good to have a better chance of fertilisation. We changed to full ICSI on the first cycle although we admittedly went from IUI (expected low/no response) to IVF to ICSI! 

Em - How's you? joining you in the madness that is 2ww tomorrow, so excited!

Hey to MrsT, Hyperbexy, Jk1, Squelch, Jayneej, SoneaSze, Kara, and all else I can't remember as brain is now pickled with excitement.

AFM - just come back from have friend jab me in the bum with Gestone (as DH away) and performed a service as her 4 year old has a screaming fear of injections and so I went through the whole thing with her let her see the needles and draw up the gestone etc. and didn't freak out, she watched the whole thing, coming closer each second. Great.

Got text from Jackie (accupunturist) today she's away tomorrow so I'm seeing Pauline for the pre and post needles but she said she had spoken to Lyndon and he said he was 'thrilled' with our embroys. I feel like I just got an A, or certainly a B+ on a test. Crazy how we crave that feedback. I think after being told there was little point in even trying IVF (at IVF Wales and CRMW) getting this far again is amazing to us. Just pray, chant, wish, meditate and hope that we eventually the happy ending.           

Told you mind is mush  

K


----------



## Helen85

Thnaks redkay , the whole situation is just so stressfull , can't wait for the 2ww so that I can stop worrying about not getting to et .

Good luck for today sweetheart will be thinking of u x


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie to say good luck for ET today Redkay   xxx


----------



## sammy75

redkay, good luck for et today.

hi everyone else today.hope you are all feeling ok.


----------



## kara76

Rk good luck

Sammy great news yay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - good luck for today. 

Sammy - hope you are reassured about the cramping, it's normal

Helen - try not to stress, ive learned to go with the flow with this IVF malarkey, it rarely goes how you expect

Hope everyone else is good, had a mega lie in so I've feeling proper stewed!


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - you lucky one having a lie in, I love lie-ins my favourite part of the week is lying in Saturday and Sunday with DH and Scruff. 

Helen, Sammy, Kara, Em, sorry if I missed anyone thanks for the best wishes.

Afm- I now have 2 blasts on board went without a hitch if a little late, boy they're getting busy there were 3 of us this morning! I couldn't sleep last night AT ALL at 4am I gave up and watched crappy TV til 7am. When I gave up on tv and got dressed and tidied up. Was so tired and strung out til Accupuncture when I nodded and snored! It was weird being so exposed in the presence of my mother during et but worth it all in the end! 

K


----------



## kara76

Mrs t what time did u get up?

Rk yay yay your pupo that's wonderful news


----------



## jk1

redkay - congratulations on being pupo!! yay!!!

Hi Kara - lovely piccie of tyler with her ice cream - v cute!!

Mrs T - hows you today? xxx

Sammy - how are you feeling? xxx

Hi Em, helen, soneasze, newbie, bexy - hope you are all ok xxxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - congrats on being pupo

Kara - I got up at 10 to 1! It really was a lie in 

I'm ok Jo, keeping busy


----------



## Helen85

Well done redkay  just the 2ww to get through now !! Xx


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, congrats on being pupo,

Jk, I'm feeling ok apart from feeling sore inside if that makes sense as it is the only way I can describe it. How much longer til ec for you.

Hi mrs t, kara, soneaze, em, anyone else I havnt mentioned.


----------



## jk1

Sammy - i'm having FET in Sept - so no EC for me this time xx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, fet is a lot less stressful I think and september will be here in no time even though at the time it feels like a lifetime.


----------



## Helen85

Evening ladies Just a quick question I have a slight case of thrush is that going to affect ec Monday ?? Sorry for the tmi , really hope it won't  x


----------



## SoneaSze

Great stuff. It's so encouraging to see you all doing so well.
Helen, redkay, sammy, You're all kinda PUPO. Exciting stuff. Good luck with the 2ww. 
Emnige, so close to OTD. How are feeling? Taking it easy, I hope. 
Jk, FET will be here before you know it. 
Mr t, what a lie in! 

Having hid away for a bit to recover, I am back. Got a followup appointment with Amanda on Tuesday. There are lots of questions we'd like to ask. We got so close on our 2nd icsi, this 3rd icsi felt like a step back. I really don't respond well to forced periods and even with icsi our fertilisation rate isn't great. I need a proper short protocol with natural AF, high dosage, more help with implantation. I asked Amanda last time if immunity tests would be a good idea and she steered me away from them, but I think I should ask again now, I'd like to cover all bases. I'll probably have to wait 3 months. 

Good luck with all your Cycles.


----------



## kara76

Helen did u email amanda? Have u used cream? Hope its gone today.


----------



## Helen85

Hi kara , no haven't emailed her . It is a bit better today . No haven't used the cream was scared i wasn't ment to .  x


----------



## kara76

As far as I know the cream and pessery are safe but I would check with amanda when its this close to ec. U could also use natural yoghurt which cools things. I would email her for direct advice tbh


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

I haven't been posting as often as I usually do as i'm trying my best not to symptom spot and amd finding that this site is encouraging me to so have tried to stay away for a while. Sorry for the me post I was just looking for some advice.

Amanda told us that our official test date is August 5th but we can test August 2nd if we want which has kinda confused me and DP as we now don't know what to do and are scared of getting a false result but we both also want some reassurance. We had 2 blasts transferred 8 days ago.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...sorry for no personals


----------



## Cath34

Emnige, test today, I would. I tested 6 days after a day 6 blast and it showed positive, when I had baby Hari. I would go for it as implnatation will be well on its way now and most clinics say 14days after EC not ET and thats not with blasts!!!!! I reckon you will have a ++++++ as you had a great cycle. Best of luck. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - hope you managed to get some advice from Amanda and are feeling better

Sonea - good luck for follow up, I always feel better with a plan. Amanda steered me away from immune tests after my second go but encouraged me to do them after my third failure. 

Emnige - I know a lot of girls who have had early positives. I understand testing on day 10 will give you an accurate result either way. Good luck and keep us informed

Cath - when are you having your FET? 

Redkay & Sammy - hope you are enjoying being pupo

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## sammy75

em, good luck if you do decide to test early but i would also use a good test like first response or clear blue for an accurate result.   .

hi everyone today hope your all doing ok.

afm, lyndon rang to say my 3rd embie didn't make it but he is confident i got 2 good ones on board but i can't help feeling really worried and scared now that these won't make it either. god this is going to be a nerve wracking 2ww as i now know i will have to start again if this time fails.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - try not to worry, you have the best on board. Easier said than done I know x


----------



## sammy75

thanks mrs t.


----------



## Cath34

Oh yeh, by the way use a first response hpt as the hcg detection level is 15 and clearblue is 25 so if you want an idea do 1st response first an then see what it shows before doing another (thats if you want to use another!)


----------



## Emnige

Thanks everyone for the advice. Really in two minds about what to do. I've coped so well up until now!! I purposely didn't find out when my period was due as I knew it would drive me more   but I looked today on my chart which has been hidden away since the end of June and my AF is due tomorrow, i'm   so much that she doesn't arrive, although that's based on my last cycle being 32 days and my cycle is usually 28 days so 'technically' am 4 days late - PMA      lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - only you know what's best for you. I'm afraid you can't go off your natural AF because the ivf cycle overtakes that. The only way of knowing for sure is to test


----------



## Emnige

anyone know what hpt crmw give u cause doesnt say on packet thanks


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry for the personal post but Lyndon just rang, out of the original 6, 5 made it to blast! Wow, 2 got put back the final 3 weren't good enough quality or expanded enough to warrant freezing but the fact 5 made it to blast is incredible I'm so chuffed! 

Em - It's exactly the same tests as morrison's own which you can buy in packs of 2 for £7ish give the result time to come through, in my experience even the faintest of lines means positive result my barely ther line was 40 hcg on a BETA test a smudgy line but clear to see was 300ish on a BETA. 

K


----------



## kara76

Redkay that's wonderful news. Well amazing news actually 

Em 10days post blast is plenty of time to test and isn't actually testing early! Your period would be due 14 days post ec and that would be what would be the suggested test date by many clinics. Good luck

Sammmy well done on being pupo


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - Fab news hun, welcoe to the 2ww madness!!! Thanks for the info about the tests xxx

Kara - Thanks hun, thinking about buying first response and maybe testing on Tuesday but worried about a false result. I think I will just have to wait and see how we are on Tuesday and see if we can hold out till Friday or not!


----------



## kara76

10days post blast transfer won't give u a false result and first response or clear blue. Earlier than 10days post blast then deffo first response. The 2ww send everyone nuts


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all, hope you're enjoying the sunshine!
Redkay - fab news chick, relax and enjoy a bit of pampering xx
Em - oow so difficult to know when to test, in your fab situation I think I would have been testing every day  xx
Sammy - whoo hoo on being PUPO, just like Redkay relax and be pampered xx
Helen - Hope you are feeling tons better and less itchy.  Best of luck for tomorrow xx

Happy Sunday to all xx


----------



## Cath34

Emnige - crmw tests are 25hcg same as clear blue as i asked Amanda. Honestly kara is right, you wont get a false result, not now, its way too late for that. I know its your 1st cycle and you prob want to do it by the book whereas Kara and I are old timers at this and we know when we can break the rules!!!! lol
Good Luck


----------



## Flash123

Cath - you are so very naughty, i like your thinking  - my kind of girl     

Good luck Em x


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

Just wondering if I could join you?  Its so nice to read all of your posts and know that there are people out there you can talk to who understand how you feel and what you're going through.

I'm afraid i'm not really sure what all the abbreviations means yet so bear with me .

Well,  I am now on day 4 of DR.  I have my R scan booked for 12th August, then follie scans on 16th, 19th, 22nd and hopefully EC on 25th August.  I have to say CRMW are great, I had a failed IVF cycle about 7 years ago with Midland Fertility, and I have to say CRMW are 100 x better on staff, enviroment, technology and resources.  I am so pleased that we are having our treatment through them.

A little about me - I am 31, hubby 38.  I have PCOS and an AMH of 50, have had tubes clipped as blocked and lots of endo recently removed.  Luckily we've got NHS funding for our cycle so aren't having to pay, which although good, it is our only chance as I dont think we could ever afford to fund ourselves ............ so, hoping and praying lots.

Think we're having ICSI, but Amanda has said it depends on the number of eggs we get - if more than 10 it will be 50/50 IVF and iCSI, if less then just ICSI.

Well,  wherever you are in your cycles I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get BFP's  (thats about the only abbreviation I know yet  ).

will drop back in soon.

Love and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Becca, you'll soon get the hang of it. Any questions just shout and one of us will be long to answer. Are you having NHS funded treatment at CRMW? If so how have you managed that - I tried to arrange that and got nowhere fast!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - well done on being pupo, you must be thrilled. 

Helen - good luck for tomorrow 

Hope you pupo ladies are doing ok


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t   

Hi bec nice to see u on the thread  I second what mrs t said , how have u managed to have your nhs with crmw . Was told that I could only have mine in a nhs hospital . Would much prefer when the time comes and if I need to use my nhs go to have it with crmw . Told I can only have it with Neath hospital xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hi there

Thank you for the welcome .  I have just tried to put a ticker on my profile - think its worked 

NHS funding - well,  we live in Hereford so have had the funding through Herefordshire NHS trust.  Hubby and I didn't meet the normal criteria as I did have a funded cycle some years ago.  However we were told that any money left in the pot at the end of the financial year would be allocated to those most deserving.  We were also told the more people backing us the better, so both of our GP's, our Gynae consultant, and us all wrote letters to the PCT and we were granted 1 funded cycle.  

We were told we would be referred to Midland Fertility, and there was no way we wanted to go there, so I contacted the trust again and said how wonderful CRMW seemed from their open day, the fact that they were closer, and cheaper, and eventually we were told it would be ok to go there.  Hopefully you would be able to do the same - just play up to the fact that the facilities are purpose built and that the cost is less than an NHS facility

It is a lottery though.  We only have 1 funded cycle in Herefordshire, but if we lived 17 miles north, we'd be in wales and able to get 3 cycles and free prescriptions!!!!!

By the way, Helen - if you haven't read my other post, good luck for tomorrow.

Could I just ask everyone a question - those of you who have had EC at CRMW, can you briefly talk me through what happens at CRMW, and how long it was before you went home after?  DId anyone take music in with you?  How sedated were you?  My only experience was at another clinic and their processes from what I can gather were rather different

one more silly question . sorry .................... what does PUPO mean?
xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi bec yea I have Read your message  thanks sweetheart . Did u a little reply and then When I came on this thread u were here aswell  

Good on u girl for getting the funding u need  Wales have stopped funding private clinics to do nhs so don't think it'll happen that way even with a fuss caused .  

Really hope u get the result u want .  

Pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise I think  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - you are one lucky lady getting funding for a second cycle at CRMW. In Wales we are entitled to 2 NHS cycles but after some letter writing etc it was confirmed that I would only be able to have my NHS cycle at an NHS hospital.

It's been a little while since I had my EC at the clinic. They put a canula in your hand to put the sedation in and you walk into the theatre. The sedation was plentiful and they will top you up if you need it. I was vaugely aware of them counting the eggs and apparently talked all the way through. I didnt feel like i needed to sleep afterwards but some do. Then thry give you a nice cup of tea and a biccie. I was allowed to go home when I felt ready and had emptied my bladder. You can take music with you but I let them play their own music or mine. I'm sure someone who has had EC more recently will fill in the details..

Pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise - when you have your embryo/s put back and you are waiting for the test date


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Ok so...me and DP have decided to test tomorrow as it will be 10 days past transfer and Amanda did say we could test on the 2nd if we wanted to   I'm going to go out and buy a twin pack of first response. I found on the test that CRMW gave me that it's 20hcg so it's in between first response and clearblue so will use 1st response tomorrow, and then the one CRMW gave on official OTD day   We just wanna know the waiting is driving us   I didn't think it would but it is. Dp is in work but I just spoke to him on the phone and he wants to test today but I said i've already had my morning pee lol!!!


----------



## kara76

It doesn't need to be morning wee unless very early testing. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara - I'm going to wait until tomorrow. You know what i've been dreaming of babies as well! lol...i dreamt we had a baby boy and I he was sat in a shopping trolley whilst I pushing it around the supermarket pulling silly faces at him, lol!!


----------



## sammy75

Helen, good luck with ec and hope you get lots of eggs.

Em, good luck with poas and I will be praying you get a bfp.

Hi to everyone hope your all doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Omg helen so sorry I forgot. Good luck with ec


----------



## Emnige

Good luck for EC Helen xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - wow big day good luck hope you get a bumper crop I'm sure you will! 

Em - good luck tomorrow fingers crossed you get your dream! Although you may need a double seat in that shopping cart 

Afm - DH is back which is great I think the do is a little depressed as he's not eating properly but wiu everything going on and DH's slipped disc (which thankfully seems to have turned a corner) he's not been getting his mammoth walks bless him. I'm just chilling in the house and tyin to remember not to do too much! 

K


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - Thanks hun! Glad your DH is back. Hope your dog cheers up soon. Make sure you get plenty of rest.   that we all get our BFP's.

AFM - OMG me and DP just bought twin pack of 1st response!


----------



## Helen85

Well egg collection was fine !!!  Was fully awake and watched it all on the screan, slightly uncomfortable at worst . Dont know what I was worried about.  In much more pain afterwards than the actual ec.
We had 10 eggs just hope everything goes well with it xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - So glad your EC went well and well done on your 10 eggs, i've been checking all day for an update from you! lol! Good luck for the call tomorrow. Get plenty of rest hun xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Hihelen,

I've been checking for ur update too  . Congratulations on the 10 eggs, i 'll cross everything for good news on your phone call tomorrow . Have a restful afternoon

Xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen congratulations 10eggs is great news. Well done. See ec is fine isn't it


----------



## sammy75

Helen, well done and hope you get great fertilization.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies 

I know kara is really is . I was glad I was prepared for the worse mind so when it was only a bit painful i was so happy lol 

Good luck for tomorrow em , I'm so sure ur pregnant  thought all along it was going to work for u xx

Afm well lydon rang said the 5 we had for icsi were all mature and all five have fertilised !! So releaved he also said the five we had for Ivf he ha a look after 10 mins and he send all dp's swimmers were looking lovely so I hear tomorrow at about 10 X


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen, I so hope so        fab news about your embies, sending you lots of   for your call tomorrow xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

OMG Helen fantastic news, so pleased EC went well for you, it's weird isn't it kind of being awake but not really    10 is a fab score on the door and you've even had a call from the lovely Lyndon.  It's going brilliantly for you!   for a really excellent phone call in the morning xxxx
Em - good luck for the morning   xx
Redkay - your poor DH and doggie bet they are both miserable that they are not out walking, bet you are so releaved to have him home with you though.  No overdoing it though girlie, lots of rest xx 
Becca - What a fab name   Welcome, you'll find all of the girls here lovely and supportive and very knowledgeable, don't worry about the abbreviations, I'm a veteran and still have no idea what most of it means   xx
AFM, nowt to report really, still waiting immune test results and hoping that end of Sept/early Oct will be next tx. Big virtual   to Mrs T, jk, Kara, sammy, and everyone I'm sure I've missed out, sorry xxx


----------



## sammy75

great news helen, good luck for the call about remaining 5 eggs and   that they are getting jiggy with dp's swimmers lol.


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - great news! especially to have 5/5 ICSI fertilised looks good for the other 5 then, just hope DPs swimmers go the length... get it?... ok not funny!  Good luck for tomorrow's call! Who did your EC?

Em - good lucvk again and good luck to DP ('nige' I guess) too, I think the men get left out!

Becca - Welcome to the thread.

Sammy - hows being PUPO for you? I'm finding it a lot easier from last time, though theres certainlKy time for losing it later!

Mrs T, Kara, Bexy, LizG, etc. hi to all hope it's all going well for you .

K


----------



## jk1

Helen - well done you and DH!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - congrats on your bumper crop. Glad EC went well, we told you so, lol. Good luck for your call tomorrow 

Em - good luck for testing tomorrow

Sammy, Liz & Redkay - hope you pupo ladies are doing ok

Bexy - hi lovely

Sugar - hope you are doing better, thinking of you

Hi Kara, Becca, Jo and anyone else I've missed


----------



## Helen85

Thanks for all the support ladies 

I know mrs t , should have listen to you all  really can't believe how easy it was !! So glad xx

Redkay- not sure what his name was , he had grey hair and glass ?? X


Really thanks alot all of u for all the advice and support through all this  really has helped my so much xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - May have been Sean Watermeyer, he did my EC, he had grey hair, came across as very mild mannered and friendly. Best wishes for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Everyone!! 

I was after a bit of information......Im currently having treatment with IVF Wales and wanted to swap to CRMW. Has anyone else done this and swapped?? if so whats the procedure with this and getting your notes from IVF Wales too . We aint going to have another round of ivf till the winter but just wanted some answers to be prepared. 

Thanks Ladies 

Love Tanya xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Tanya......I started at IVF Wales and swapped to CRMW. We called IVF Wales and asked for our results and notes and they charged £25 but I think if you don't want your notes just your results these are free if you just call them they can arrange for you to go pick them up or they could post them to you but that may take a while as i've heard they've had some staffing problems. Have you been to CRMW? They have regular open evenings and everyone there is fantastic xxxx


----------



## Emnige

.........Tis very early in the morning and me and DP have just done a hpt.....



Two very strong positive lines 

                        

Full pic of stick on my diary!


----------



## jayneej

.  Woohoo congratulations!!!

I was lead here in my steroid insomnia wondering if you'd tested and there was your post 5 mins later. If you thought the 2ww was painful welcome to the next ones for the scan lol I have gone


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hun, the second line was instant and came up on the stick so quickly I hadn't had time to pull my pants up when DP walked in, looked at the test and said 'you're pregnant' and then walked back to the bedroom! Lol...can't believe it...have taken 3 pics of pee stick! Good luck with your scan on the 4th xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Em, knew it would be good news for you. Bet you're glad you tested now!


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Mrs T, so glad we tested, don't know what to do with ourselves now! I was too scared to look at the test so DP did and the lines were almost instant!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fantastic news Em, congrats to you both xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks dizzywizzy xxx


----------



## Helen85

I knew u would have a possitive result sweetheart  bet you and dP are over the moon,
just hoping I can be just as lucky as you  xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Thanks hun, we're so happy, we feel so lucky. Good luck for the call today I'm sure it will be good news though xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen good luck with the call

Em congratulations


----------



## Flash123

Helen hope the call goes well.

Huge congtrats em WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I was also on here at 5 this morning (damn steroids ) but missed your post. Enjoy your day letting a BFP sink in.

I know I am not 'officially' cycling with crmw but they are doing my immunes so I feel like an adoptive cycled !!!lol
Here's praying this luck continues girlies.

Take care all


----------



## Becca1507

Em

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you.  I'm filling up with happy tears imaging the joy you must be going through.  Ar hun .....  what an incredible end to a long emotional journey.  Sending love and hugs 

Helen - good luck today for your phone call

Em,  I know you probaby are so elated you're not sure what to do with yourself - but can you just spare a few minutes to tell me what foods etc you ate, what you drank and the name of your protein shakes and where you got them?  Did you have them with food?  Only because I have PCOS too and I am dreading OHSS - I had it before and have never know anything so painful so I want to avoid it if I can

Hello to everyone elses - sending positive thoughts and babydust

Have lovely days ladies

Bec xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Tania I forgot to say, em was right you can access your blood/semen results for free and relatively quickly but your notes are a diff story. You have to pay, fill in the form signed by you and dh/p (I did it there and then) and then wait several months. There is a time scale which according wg they have to follow but mine went well over.
Hope this helps


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Liz, hoping this is the start of many more BFP's to come xxx

Becca - Thanks hun, we're so excited! I started taking pregnacare conception tables as soon as we knew we were starting treatment. I cut out all caffiene including chocolate, fizzy drinks, tea etc! I think the most important things were to make sure that you drink at least 2 litres of water a day which can be quite hard and did leave me feeling bloated alot of the time but it's definately worth it as it does help ward off OHSS. I also started drinking 'Solgar Whey to Go' protein shakes (if you click the link for my diary in my signature, on page 2 of my diary is a picture of what the tin looks like) I bought it from amazon online. It's worth buying the bigger one which I think is around £37 but it lasts a while. I started off taking 2 shakes a day, one with breakfast and one with lunch then I gradually upped to 4 a day which again left me very bloated and I did get sick of the taste in the end but again all worth it. If you don't want to buy the solgar whey to go protein shakes make sure you get a 'whey' protein as this is the best one to get. I also started drinking one small glass a day of 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice 2 days before EC and throughout the 2ww as i've heard it can help implantation. I also acupuncture. Hope this helps but feel free to PM me if have any more questions xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Em - congrats, fantastic news!!!  xxx
Helen - best of luck for your phone call this morning xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies Just can't wait for Them to ring now !! I'll let u know what Lyndon says xx


----------



## sammy75

Massive congrats em I'm so pleased for u.


----------



## Helen85

Well Lyndon Called Said 3 out of the other 5 fertilised so we have 8 all together  . Just got to wait till tomorrow so lydon will have some idea of quality. Don't think I've ever been so nervous !! Just sooo want to the to be of a good quality !! Fingers and toes all crossed xx


----------



## kara76

Helen that is such wonderful news.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks kara xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - That is fantastic news hun, well done. How are you feeling today after EC? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks em ,

, bit bruised on the insides if u know what I mean , feels like I've done a hundred sit-ups but apart from that really good. Was in a bit of pain yesterday but a hundred times better today xx  

It sunk in your actually pregnant yet ??   Xxxx


----------



## Cath34

Huge congrats Em, we all knew it was gonna be a bfp!!!!! My next bet is its twins!!!! lol x


----------



## Emnige

I remember the bruised on the insides feeling! Make sure you rest plenty   It's sink in but I don't think it's fully sunk in! xxx

Cath - Thanks hun, twins would be fab! We have a scan booked for August 18th and I can't wait! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen that's fab news, well done


----------



## Cath34

Well just to share with you all. After having a suscessful 6th FET cycle at FGA London with full immune treatment, 14months on and I had another FET  with immunes a week last Sunday- 24th July at CRMW( 2 blasts transferred ) and I tested last Sunday (7 days later!!) and its a bfp for me again. Had bhcg done day 13 - level was 98!! So ladies if you are loosing hope - dont, Ive done it twice with immune treatment being the key issue for my success I believe. I am 4 weeks pregnant today


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Cath! I'm 4 weeks 1 day and had ET with 2 blasts the day before you!!


----------



## kara76

Cath u already know how chuffed I am for you. Brave lady going again as its not easy after multiply cycles. Yay yay.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t 

I will try em , always working so taking advantage of my time off to relax x

Congrats cath  this thread is lucky today !! Hope some of that rubs of on my cycle lol xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Cath - you kept that quiet!  brilliant news, I'm really thrilled for you. It definately gives old timers like me some hope!


----------



## sammy75

Massive congrats to u also cath and I hope these bfps continue coming.


----------



## Redkay75

Wow ladies what a positive morning! 

I was starting to feel glum and was going to keep away from FF today (probably from my steriods insomnia last night too!) but thought I better check as Em is bound to have a BFP and there it is! Well done you and DP you must be giddy with excitment I'm also betting it's twins and I remember for earlier posts that you are one of twins too! Fingers crossed for the scan keep us up to date with everything!

Helen, wow 8 fertilised thats great numbers!  the wait til the next call now is nerve racking but they've had a good start so fingers crossed! 

Cath - Wow you too! this is turning into a fab day right gonna pull the curtains back and put a smile on I think!

    for everyone else!


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Redkay, so happy! Twins would be amazing! We rang CRMW this morning and have been booked in for a scan on August 18th, can't wait to see our little bubba's or multiple bubba's (lol) heartbeat!


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

Well ............................. i'm now on day 6 of DR and I feel like a RIbeana berry - i'm flushing soooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!  

only have a quick gap to write before dashing out for an appointment but wanted to say hello again to you all and check for any updates.  All these BFP's are incredible  - lets hope that its a sign of things to come for us all.

Em - sorry to ask so many questions - did you carry on with protein drinks etc during the 2WW

ladies - has anyone got any good meal / recipie ideas for things that are high in protein

Showers of baby dust being sent to you all 

Bec xx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - I'm still drinking the protein shakes but have reduced them to one a day, i'm going to continue to do so for another 3 weeks. Ask as many questions as you want hun, I remember asking loads of questions when I first started out so I know how you feel and if I can help in anyway just let me know xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Cath- wow I am so pleased for you, and just as mrs T says it gives us more and more hope that one day it could be us too. Well done, yay!!!  xx
Helen - excellent news on your embryos, they have done so well and I'll bet you have brill quality too.  Good luck for your phone call xx
Becca - if you get any recipes for high protein meals could I have them too?  I always run out of ideas during tx, especially low carb too, it's bloomin' chicken every night- nightmare xx
Redkay - plaster that smile on your face and ignore those horrid steroid feelings, it'll be you next lovely  xx


----------



## Flash123

This thread is so lucky , I hope it continues.

Wooooooo hooooooo cath - well done. That is fab news. This is my first cycle with immunes and you have just re- ignited my spark!!!!

Helen fab news on the embies.

Redkay those damn steroids I know how you feel. I haven't managed a night of more than 5 hours sleep and boy do I need my sleep to be a happy bunny. When we get our BFP's it WILL be worth it lol


----------



## SoneaSze

YEAH! HURRAH! 
Congratulations Em and Nige! Been waiting to see your BFP all day! It can happen on 1st ICSI try. Well done! 

Cath, congratulations to you too. You have given me loads of hope for my 4th ICSI attempt. You are a very brave, strong and determined lady to have kept trying and it's paid off. Congratulations on your longed for BFP.

Helen, such a brilliant fertilisation rate! Well Done on 8 embies. Keep em coming girl! Good luck with ET and PUPO.

REdkay, how's PUPO treating you? I hope you're not being driven mad with the waiting.

Mrs Thomas, JK1 and Kara, Becca and everyone else, a big hello. Hope you're all doing ok and going strong.

AFM, just got back from CRMW from a follow up with Amanda. My fertilisation rate on all 3 ICSI attempts have been very poor to non existant to say the least. Both IVF Wales and Amanda have said I'm a bit of an anomolly. I did not respond as well as expected for my AMH levels. She has recommended that I start a 3mth course of DHEA and we need to do some chromosome tests and thyroid test. We will also try the highest dose menopur and steriods to help implantation. Dh is to take vit C everyday. Does anyone know the best place to get DHEA and how much it costs? What steriods are given for implantation? Does this mean I may have an immune problem?

Sorry with all the DHEA, steriods and immune questions, but I've not done any of that before, it just got a bit more scarier. 

Thanks


----------



## kara76

Hiya amanda advised me to use a site called agestop and at the moment they have special offers on


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Kara, will check it out.


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

Just a quick posting as on way out ................... at what point do I start the protein shakes??

Love BEc xxx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - You can start them now, sooner the better I say


----------



## Cath34

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages of congrats, its still very early days but hopefully it will continue well like my last pregnancy. I am so glad that I have given some of you a glimmer of hope as I believe that it can happen for everyone if the cocktail is right!! lol My issue wasn't embryo quality but lack of implantation due to immune issues which I believe is relating back to stage 4 endometriosis. I decided to investigate and left no stone unturned and once I had all of the facts and results I could then put my money into a cycle and give it my best shot!! It seemed that frozen cycles suit me, which is bizzarre as they aren't always as successful a fresh!! I'm glad that crmw are starting to offer some immune tests as I believe there are many many ladies out there like me, and it saves me going to London all of the time to re test my immunes!!! If anyone wants any info on this subject, feel free to inbox me as I'd be pleased to help anyone and only wish that I'd had someone to help me, and I prob wouldn't have needed 6 cycles to get my first bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca1507

HI ladies

sorry for last rushed posting.

THis thread is sounding so lucky .  COngratulations to all you lovely ladies who have had BFP's and also to those who have had good quality results from EC.  As for everyone else .................................... all the luck in the world that we are all going to be blessed.  

Hyperbexy - (ace name by the way ), I know what you mean about getting sick of chicken ............... although I do like quorn so have a bit of variety - not much though.

Right - i'm getting on the internet now to order some protein shakes.

Hope you get another positve phone call tomorrow Helen

Goodnight all ..................... sweet baby dreams  xx


----------



## Redkay75

Em and cath- congrats again! 

Sonease - the DHEA doubled my egg yield and I had twice as many fertilised eggs allowing them to go to blast which is amazing I think it's well worth a spotty chin for a month or two! Hee hee, I got mine from DHEA.com i take 75mg a day all in the morning, I found it easier to buy large bottle of 25 mg as if I dropped one I knew which one I had to replace sounds silly but it happened a few times when I had the 50mg and the 25 mg and with gaps in the floorboards they were gone! I'm taking prednisolone steroids which I started taking he day before et at 20mg a day. They have made I harder to sleep allnight but hopefully I'll have a couple of years of not sleeping if it all works out 

Hi to everyone on phone so a little limited to typing everything needs to be edited, still managed to write a fair amount, but then I am a gobby cow!

AFM- feeling anlittle less glum but all the psychosomatic symptoms are starting heartburn and twinges I know not to believe them, certainly not yet, and luckily I have a good book, virgin on demand, the sims and eBay has taken a bashing! I have booked an Accupuncture session withjackie so shell be able to tell me if my pulse is jiggering and slippy! ? !


----------



## jk1

cath and Em - congratulations both!! i'm so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, feel so lucky xxx


----------



## jayneej

Cath huge congrats to you too on your   . You were actually my inspirating to get my immunes tested with Dr Gorgy while waiting for our nhs cycle at ivfwales after our first 2 private cycles failed before even getting to OTD, it still took another 3 cycles to get there but it was all worth it. 

Em is your face aching yet from all the grinning? 

Redkay 5 hours I'm jealous!! I'm managing 5 hours in bed but am getting up to pee 3 times in that time too, shattered but just no sleep in my (apart from at 2pm everyday I could quite happily have a sleep but I'm in work so not possible )

Sonea glad you had a good appt today and have a plan to work to. 

Kara does that mean you are planning to cycle again?

Helen good luck for your call tomorrow  

On my phone and can't look back now and the brain is not working to well so best post before I lose it but hi to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## kara76

Jaynee we are seriously considering it but won't be til next year as atm I'm confused about if I really want to!


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Em and Cath!
Cath - I have PMd you.


----------



## jayneej

Oops just read back quickly and realised it's liz I should be jealous of lol but redkay I'm sure your in the same boat too lol

Kara good luck with the decision making xx


----------



## SoneaSze

Thanks Redkay, Cath and Kara for the advice. This 3rd failed cycle was the hardest one to get over and felt like a step backwards and I wasn't sure if I had the strength to try again. Now finally I am getting some more bloods and tests done to find out the cause of our low fertilisation rate. I am praying that this DHEA and steriods will do the trick. 

Kara, all the best with your decision.


----------



## Redkay75

Jayneej- you're right was liz but I'm only managing 5 hours also so it's quite apt! I too have a lull around 2/3pm but just to make you jealous I have allowed myself 1 hour then, feels so luxurious but teacher so I have the pleasure of summer hols at the moment!

Managed a gentle walk with dog today without worrying that each step was cutting our chances, migh ty some cleaning tomorrow! Dogs cheered up a bit and has started eating again so that's a bit of a relief, DH is back at work so his back is wicked by home time!   I'm getting a catalogue delivery tomorrow somehow to look forward to! K x


----------



## Helen85

Hey redkay  how's things ?? How u finding the 2ww?? When is your test date ? Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi Helen, the 2ww sucks it's not been so bad so far but I know it'll get worse the longer it goes on! You end up trying to read into everything even your choice of ice cream might be a sign of whether I'm pregnant or not!   really I'm trying to keep myself as busy as possible, at least now I'm on day four I can now do some housework! How're you and your emboss going, are you nervous, excited, worried?

Morning everyone 

K


----------



## Helen85

Really Worried if I'm being totally honest, just keep picturing Lyndon ringing and saying that my eggs are no good !! Stupid I know. Just can't wait for today's call so I can calm down a bit . 

I think ur cycle has gone so well this time ur bound to have the bfp u long for  got a good feeling that this thread is going to be super lucky !! Well I'm hoping anyway  xx


----------



## Emnige

Moring everyone,

Janynej - Yup my face is aching but I can't stop grinning lol   How are you?
Redkay - Hope the 2ww is being kind to you xxx
Helen - I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. Your embies are in great hands xxx


----------



## Helen85

Still no phone call  from Lyndon  think i might actually go insane !!! X


----------



## Emnige

Helen -   Try to stay sane!   Sending you lots of


----------



## Helen85

Thanks em , but honestly been awake since 6 worried sick about today's phone call !! So thought he would have rang this morning  x


----------



## Emnige

Helen hunny, I can understand how you feel but i'm sure when Lyndon does ring it will be good news    Are you feeling better today after EC? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea feeling ok, still a bit sore , feel a bit sick but to be honest I think it's worry more than anything lol .

So u having any pregnancy symptoms yet  xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

Oh Helen ......................... its agonising isn't it waiting for the phone to ring.  Its probably just that they've had EC's this morning or something and Lyndons been tied up.  THinking of you ............................................

Em ................... I second Helen - are you having any symptoms?  Crikey - I just cant imagine how excited you must be .

Hi Redkay - I remember my last 2 ww.  Its awful isn't it.  You analyse absolutely everything - then you get a dreaded twinge an start to think, 'ok, was that a good twinge, was it a bad twinge, or was it even a twinge' ...............................  People just cant seem to understand that despite all of the poking and prodding and injections and needles and pain, that the worst bit of the entire treatment (in my opinion anyway), is the 2WW because there is absolutely nothing you can do!!!!

AFM - Well, I got on to Holland Barret website last night and have ordered my Whey protein powder - thank the lord its on offer so was half price at £15.  I ordered 2, plus some protein bars - I think i'm probably going to look like the Mitchelen man with all this fluid we have to drink plus food plus protein drinks - hey ho , its just creating a softer shell for our embies, and a bit more cushioning for me .  For the first time in my entire life, I really dont care about my weight  .  Other than that am started to feel a bit washed out now.  Have been stimming for 7 days, and taking Metformin - have just gone up to 3 a day and not feeling too good on them!!!!!!!  Has anyone else has them

Girlies - I did spend ages in Tesco last night and have bought lots of quorn too which is in itself a microprotein - if you're getting stuck of things to eat I can highly recommend it.  We have curry's with the 'pieces', use the mince for spag bols etc, had quorn nuggets last night which were yum too.  The texture is a bit odd when you first try it, but it takes on the tast of whatever you cook it with.  Must admit though - I am getting sick of tuna, quorn and chicken now ........................ oh to have a pizza!!!! 

Sending everyone a huge hug today 

xx

ps.  I dont usually do many pre-packaged meals, but have just had the Quorn Meatballs and spaghetti for lunch (easy to chuck in the Micro at work), its packed full of protein and was scrummy - highly recommended.


----------



## Redkay75

Helen, I know exactly how your feel those mornings waiting for the call from Lyndon, I think I was horrible to DH mostly, reallt short tempered and then stupidly apologetic the moment we had had the call. I didn't even shower until the call had come just in case I missed it also, pooh stinky! I think he sets aside part of his day to do all of the calls and that if he needed to share bad news he would have called straight away but it doesn't help in the wait! this process is like a succession of little and medium waits to each stage in the process and I am not the most paient person!!!  

Chin up, I know you will have heard this before but, with your age your chances are very good and by the time you get to  et are practicaly 50/50, let alone a 5 day transfer, look at Em's huge success!  

Speaking of Em - Can you hear us up there... have you come down yet  

Cath and jayneej - Congrats again do you have face ache yet from smiling?  

Soneasze - ordered all your supplements yet, just remembered to say there will be an invoice from FedEx following the delivery of any drugs from DHEA.com for the taxes this amounts to about £15 just so that you can factor this cost in! Good luck!

Becca - Glad to here the stimming is goin well, I know nothing about metaformin at all sorry   I'm a vegi and live on Quorn, my advice is to fry it til soft (if using frozen!) and a little browned in veg oil then add a little water and 2 vegi stock cubes which then glazes the quorn pieces or mince adding flavour before adding anything else and use that as the base for any meal. My favourite at the moment is chinese curry, packet of stirfry veg and make the sauce from those chinese curry sauces you make up from a paste in a plastic tub (get them at most delis) or fajitas, just finished off last nights fajitas, yummy!... and yes the two week wait can kiss my  

Kara, Mrs T, Bexy, JK1 - Hey ladies hope the day is treating you well, at least the weather is certainly good!

AFM - Thanks Helen for what you said about how good this cycle had been for me, I think I had forgotten how very well it has gone, I had convinced myslef it isn't goin to work! I've just got to make it into the middle of next week and I know I can test with impunity, I've worked out that a result should be clear around 9dpt which is Monday the 8th but have lots on on that day with an ASD family support group I help run and then a dinner out, so I'm not going to risk testing and then have to go out and face people so I'm going to wait until at least Tuesday or Wednesday. What do you think?   I'm cacking it as it's my parents Ruby wedding anniversary on Saturday and the WHOLE family will be there, all of whom know about the treatment as my Mum and I can't keep anything to ourselves and my family have known how broody I am since a teenager!


----------



## Emnige

Wow I only had a shower, you ladies can natter lol!!!

Helen & Becca- The only symptoms i've had really is some cramping and DP says my boobs look fuller and darker which I agree with. I've also had a raised temperature but that's it so far! Just can't wait for our first scan!

Becca - Hope the protein shakes taste ok, mine were ok but im sick of them now! Never thought of protein bars, just stuck my shakes and chicken!

Redkay - Lol i'm still on   I agree with Helen your cycle has gone so well, I was naughty and did test early but only coz Amanda said I could test on the 2nd if I wanted so technically it's her fault lol! I tested on day 10 pasrt transfer and got a very strong positive, it's even stronger today. 

Afm - I'm off to buy some lunch as haven't been food shopping yet so have no food but will wait till DP comes home before go food shopping...he can carry the heavy stuff lol


----------



## Helen85

Well lyndon rang said that they are all about where they should be for today . Said that he will ring tomorrow to decided defiantly if they were going back day 5 or 3 said most prob be day 5 . So we'll see tomorrow . Thanks for the support ladies xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Fab news Helen, you must be feeling relieved now knowing that your embies are doing so well xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say Helen that is fantastic news, well done with coping with the waiting stress too, it's a nightmare   Becca1507 - feel sure I should have known this already but do the protein shakes help with making the shells softer on the eggs?  Tough shells are a big problem of mine apparently and if I know that the protein shakes help I'll be off to Holland and Barrat today!

Hi to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Bexy - The protein shakes help to improve egg quality xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen well done huni, ur embryos sound fab

Protein during the cycle is thought to maybe help quaility. A glass of organic milk is usually enough if u have a good diet


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie as I've got work to do this evening (boo!). Fab news on your embies Helen, all going as well as it could so try not to worry


----------



## Redkay75

Helen, great news about the embies and that they ALL doing well! fab! looking good!!!!  

You know I think I may have to think abnout my diet not only am I overweight but a vegetarian who doesn't eat fish or much dairy (it doesn't always agree with me, except chocolate which always agrees with me!) I'm taking pregnacare and fish oil tablets, I know it's a bit late for this cycle but what else can I do from now on and for any future cycle? Any ideas?

A little silly question, just visited my mate who popped out for 5 mins and her 7 month old woke up and so I did what I normally do which is dive and pick him up (he is a BIG boy for his age and weighs a ton!) I wandered about with him lifting him and rocking him. When I popped him back to his mum my back was aching. I know I'm being ridiculous but should I stay away from these situations until I know whether the cycle's worked for sure? I know women have been having babies hefting toddlers for millenia but everything plays on your mind doesn't it!  

K x


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

How are we all today?  I have to admit i'm feeling drained again and quite sicky - did anyone else have any side effects from the Suprecur?

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Redkay - its so difficult isn't you, you do question your every move during the 2ww.  I really wouldn't worry about lifting your friends litttle boy at all.  As you say there are thousands of pregnant women who carry and lift etc, there are loads too that carry on life as normal liftin and carrying and doing strenuous activity before they even realise they are pregnant.  I do know how you feel though - during my last 2WW i analysed and questioned every little thing I did.

Right - have to do some work now girlies - Helen looking forward to hearing about your positive phone call today

 x


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to say a big thanks for all the nice words of support the last few days 

Redkay - I second what bec Says, I'm sure it's fine to pick ur friends little boy up. Try not to worry sweetheart 

Becca- I can't say I felt much different on the supRecur , but I know alot of people feel quite ill off it . I was just hungry all the time , hope u feel better soon 

Afm- waitin for today's call !! Fingers crossed we will be going to blast x


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - don't remember any major side effectes with the suprecur but I did a short protocol so most of it was with menopur so wouldn't be able to seperate the 2. 

Helen - good luck for todays call, think we should lay bets of when it comes...my moneys on 1:24pm!  

Have a good day ladies!

K x


----------



## Helen85

Well had the call !! Going to blast  got 5 that look perfect and 3 that a little behind .

Really happy just hope the stay strong and turn in to awesome blast  fingers crossed. Transfer is 2.30 Saturday xx


----------



## kara76

Bec I always found down reg really hard work

Redkay picking up ur friends baby will do no harm. I did loads on my 2ww, lots of walking and even an radio interview the morning after et lol

Helen wow well done those embies


----------



## Cath34

Redkay, just carry on as normal, as long as you dont do anything out of the norm you'll be fine  I have been like that in the past but quickly learnt that if they're going to implant, they will! I have to pick Hari up all of the time as he's 14months and not walking yet and getting rather heavy, and ive just had a bfp


----------



## Emnige

Becca - The suprecur just made me feel really tired for the first week of starting it but that did wear off in the second week, hope you feel better soon xxx

Helen - Fab news about going to blast.   that you get your BFP. I bet you're excited for Saturday now xxxx

Redkay - You ok hun? Hope the 2ww is being kind to you and   for your BFP xxx

Hope everyone i've missed is ok and having a good day xxx

AFM - Nothing to report really! Haven't tested again today as I know it will still be a BFP but seeing as tomorrow is OTD I will use the test CRMW gave me   Will update my signature tomorrow then. I don't know why but I don't wanna update it until OTD!


----------



## Becca1507

HI ladies - rushing out for lunch today so just a quickie.

Helen - that is absolutely fanstiastic news - Saturday must feel like an age away now - still its all positive stuff 

Em - has it sunk in yet?

Redkay - how are you feeling today?  

i'm counting down the days till my DR scan now, just want to get stimulating and see how things go.  Slightly worried as I have a very high AMH of 50 and really active ovaries so am apprehensive still about PCOS, but you ladies have helped to put positive thoughts in my head too - especially with all the tips about the protein shakes etc 

Speak to you all later x


----------



## Emnige

Becca - It's starting to sink in! I told my sister and she sent us a bunch of flowers, chocolates and a congratulations balloon and she was looking at baby clothes saying 'I love Auntie, she rocks' so I think she's excited lol! We also told DP's kids who are all very excited especially his girls. His middle daughter text last night saying she was going to buy an outfit for the baby to wear when he/she comes out the hospital! We have to keep reminding ourselves and everyone though that it is early days, I just can't wait for our first scan!! I think as long you keep drinking lots of water and drinking the protein shakes and eating healthy you should be ok hun. All the best of luck. Right off to make some homemade vegetable soup for lunch, mmmmm!!!


----------



## sammy75

Helen, congrats on going to blast and good luck for et, 

Hi to everyone else and hope all is going well with your cycles and good luck for otd to those on 2ww.

Afm, still getting the wierd pains and feeling a bit sicky and that's all atm.


----------



## Redkay75

Helen - yay on going to day 5, according to the HFEA for your age group that puts your chances up to 47.9% whoop whoop 

link to stats http://www.hfea.gov.uk/blastocyst-transfer.html

Sammy - me too with the feeling a little nauseus, I had cold sweats when the food recyling lorry came passsed this morning it stinks, I've never been in when when it's been before I have a feeling that anyone would feel the same though it was unbelievable! 

Cath, Kara, etc. - I hate this wait and i'm only just a 3rd of the way through! My logical brain tells me everything is fine but paranoia just keeps creeping up on me.  

I have a new dress on and makeup I bought yesterday and I feel good today, balls to it all!


----------



## newbie131

Wow - only been away for 5 days and I've just had to read 10 pages to catch up!

Sounds like everything that's happened over the last few days has been positive.  Don't want to miss anyone out by accident, so congratulations to everyone who's had good luck in the last few days - long may it continue!


----------



## Helen85

Thanks for the info redkay  really good odds for us then !!!! Just crossing everything we both get or bfp xxx


----------



## Flash123

Well done Helen, day 5 blast are a really good sign.

Sammy and redkay, no feelings of sickness here, just a real feeling that af is about to arrive. Dull achey cramps, nothing too bad just there. I looked back today at the diaries i kept on my 3 other e/ t's,  today was the day on each cycle that I felt exactly the same, bloated and periody. Today was the day on each cycle when I knew it hadn't worked . Dh is away but home tonight so time to paint on a Smile and pretend to be positive.  As mym mum says " no use meeting trouble t trouble's gate " 

On a positive have had a lovely day shopping with mum, buying housey things and had a great lunch. I do love my school holidays 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say yay yay Helen, looking very good for you.

Redkay - try to keep your chin up 

Liz - I like that saying, gonna try and remember that!


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t  just hoping ur right !! 

When are u thinking of starting treatment again ?? Hope u and dp are well xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm always right, well that's what I tell my DH, lol. 

I need to do a repeat blood test in about 6 weeks and was thinking of cycling around October - will need to work out dates when I've had my first proper AF since my bfn. Took about 6 weeks last time so she should be here soon


----------



## Helen85

Lol Well defo hope ur right this time.

Well wishing u all the luck in the world sweetheart , October Wil be here before u know it and you'll be on the rollercoaster again . U so deserve to get ur positive result !! 4th time lucky is all I can say xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t october is a good month. Well any month is. 4th egg collection was lucky for us so I now pass my luck to u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I like it, 4th time lucky is the new 3rd time lucky


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - since we have started on this my dad has been doing lots of reading and he is convinced that it takes 4 full cycles, I'm not sure if this is just from rod Stewart and his wife (probably) but I was brought up thinking my Dad is usually right so I'll hold onto that for you!


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is ok today.

Well,  just about to start work but wanted to say a quick hello.

Redkay - how are you feeling?  Helen - good luck for yet another postivie phone call 

Newbie - please dont feel obliged to answer, but I just wondered what happened with your cycle where you over stimmed?  Did you drink loads of protein shakes, milk, water etc?  I'm just worried as I have a really high AMH and over stimmed in my cycle a few years ago.  Was your 5 days away for a holiday?  If so hope it was somewhere nice and you had a good time.  If not - oops, just ignore me!

Have lovely days   x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Emnige congratulations on your bfp, you must be over the moon.
Helen best of luck with the call today, all looking good
To everyone, so many pages to catch up on properly, will do more personals later.


AFM still unsure of what our next step is, I am sure that what ever it is it will feel right at the time. Just waiting and doing nothing for now. Beautiful blue sky today so me and dh off out somewhere nice.


----------



## jayneej

Morning ladies I have 5 minutes for a quick catch up before I jump in the shower, off to Cardiff shopping with my mum as I am desperate for some new bras and nowhere in Newport does nice/pretty big boob sizes!!

Redkay, Sammy and Liz are you managing to stay sane on the 2ww?  I felt a bit sicky throughout and had strange feelings going on down low with the occasional sharp twinge or cramp like sensation.    

Helen, woohoo to going to blast, looks like you'll be joining Em's club!

Emnige did you do your test from the clinic today?  I found the wait for the first scan a killer, so much harder than the 2ww!

Mrs T have you read your essay yet?? sorry it took a while to get back to you

Hi to everyone else hope you are all able to make the most of the lovely weather today especially as the weekend is not supposed to be too great!

Well my news is yesterday we finally had the first scan and we have one perfect jelly baby with a nice strong heartbeat measuring 7+2 days, so amazing to see on that big screen!  So I guess I can finally start to believe i'm pregnant.  I know its still early days and things could change but I'm going to try and relax and not worry too much up to the 12 week stage. We have another scan on the 18th at CRMW and I have a booking appt with the midwife on Monday (OMG never thought I would ever say that!).  DH finally told his mum yesterday (she's 76, had 5 children including a set of twins and doesnt understand our need for ICSI as they had no problems, and neither did his brothers or sisters) and then we went to see one of his sisters and 16 year old neice who both broke down in tears when we showed them the scan pics.

Right best get my   in the shower before my mum gets here!


----------



## Emnige

Sugarfairy - So nice to hear from you hun. We both feel so lucky and are now looking forward to our first scan so we have another 2ww of another kind now! I'm sure that when you discover your next step it will be the right one and I wish you so much luck hun     Have a good day with your DH xxx

Jayneej - Yeah I tested again today with the test from the clinic still a BFP! I have my first scan on the 18th so might see you there! I can't wait to get the first scan out of the way so that I know everything is ok. Do you mind me asking what happens after the first scan? Do CRMW do another scan or refer you to a midwife or do you have to go to your doctor? xxx


----------



## Flash123

Jaynee what a fab post. Hope now you can start to enjoy yourself and the development of your 'bub'. It is so easy to get caught up in the 'downness' of all this. Reading your post and reminding ourselves that it does and can work is needed. A kick up the bum!!!

Mrs t I like your thinking about the number 4. My mum thinks it is her lucky number and We have always thought 4 was our lucky number. This is et number 4 and we have had embryo number 4 transferred. Also in total this is fertility treatment number 7, lucky number for the Chinese and for the the beckhams  may I add  

Redkay and sammy how are you both doing? 1 week down


----------



## Helen85

Em- crmw do a 6Week and a 9 week scan xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen, good luck for ET tomorrow, how many are you hoping to have out back? xxx


----------



## Emnige

I was just wondering if I should call my doctor now to let them know i'm pregnant or wait until i've had my 1st scan at CRMW? Anyone know? xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just to answer my own question, lol, I rang CRMW, Amanda confirmed to let my GP so they can get me in the system xxx


----------



## Helen85

Defo having 2 put back, Lyndon said we had to sign a form to say we understand the risk from having a multiple pregnancy. I'm fine with having twins I've got a good family support so I'lexhale plenty of help if I need it xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Yeah we had to sign a waiver to say we understood the risks of having more than one embryo transferred. Good luck for ET tomorrow, are you excited? xxx


----------



## kara76

Em I let my gp know straight away but my midwife wouldn't see me til 10weeks but everywhere is different

Helen bet u can't wait for et

Mrs t how's you

Sugar I'm sure you will find your way forward. Did u take dhea? They want me on it if we cycle again


----------



## Helen85

Yea I am excited , nervous aswell mind to find out if our lovely embro's have made it through to day 5 and they are still of a good quality. 

Wish I could just sleep through the next 2 weeks tho . Could imagine the 2ww a complete nightmare xx


----------



## kara76

I've had 9 2ww and I wish I could tell u its easy but its not.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I wished for exactly the same thing lol! The 2ww is tough but I know it will be worth it in the end for you xxx

AFM - DP just went to my GP to pick up my cyclogest prescription and GP has written on our letter from CRMW that he's not prepared for us to have cyclogest on the NHS as we went private for our treatment. I'm so annoyed, is there anyway around this? DP is arranging for a telephone appointment with the GP that made this decision but it won't be until next week


----------



## kara76

Em that's very mean of your gp but a lot of gp refuse to help and I don't think there is a way round it sorry. Thankfully for you its only cylogest u need


----------



## Redkay75

Sugar - Hello you, how are you doing?have you made any further plans? 

Jayneej - wow on the scan must be amazing to see! the whole thing is a procession of waits isn't it, bet you cant wait for next scan now! 

Em - Wow thats harsh of your doctor, mine was fine last time. Is it a health centre with lots of docs, you could try and see lead one and get them to explain why as you know other people who ahve had no probs! Fact is you've saved the NHS money by paying it yourself so now they can chip in!

Helen - do you have a date for ET? is this day 4 they day with no call? thinking of you!

AFM - Went to clinic today for accupuncture and saw the Debs and Amanda, so nice they just pop out for a chat! They said the OTD they gave me of 12th is really late and I can test between 8th and 10th if I want! So I'm going to plum for the 9th and the 8th is a busy day and I don't want to have to deal with results that specific day! apart from some car sickness (never usually happens and dull ache in belly, all good for me just bought 3 new underwired bras then thought oooo I might not be able to wear them soon, very exciting if not crazy making positive right at this minute but give me 30 minutes and I'll be down in the dumps again!


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - The GP who declined is one of the senior partners so DP will try to arrange a telephone appointment with him to contest his decision although I don't think it will get us very far x

Kara - Yeah I guess so, DP just spoke to Amanda who did say it's common practise for GP's to decline it but still if we had our treatment on the NHS I wonder if we would be in the same position x

Anyways on a more positive note DP just rung and he has picked up a pregnancy pack from the GP so will fill that in tonight and pop it back to the doctors on Monday. Also, DP went to his mums to ask if we could visit her this evening (to tell her the good news) she said that she didn't feel well but said 'Emily's pregnant isn't she?'. How do people know?!?! Everyone seems to guess lol! Oh well she was pleased ad said oh I can visit mother care now lol! So just my dad left to tell but I think i'll wait until after my scan before I tell him xxx


----------



## kara76

Em if treatment were on the nhs then the clinic would prescribe. My gps tend to have a meeting about if they agree or disagree to prescribe the drugs and I have been very lucky with my gp. 
You could play the pregnancy support card rather than the ivf card. Tell ur gp you need it to support the pregnancy as now u are pregnant it is no longer a fertility drugs but a pregnancy support drug

Redkay so only a few days left for you. Fingers crossed 

Those ladies lucky enough to get ur bfp can u please give a gentle reminder that there is a board especially for you on the main south wales board where you can speak freely about your concerns, worries and joys


----------



## Emnige

Kara - Thanks hun, will try going down that route x


----------



## newbie131

Becca - I drank quite a lot of milk and had sausages and chicken legs as snacks instead of biscuits and cakes (I cooked them all in one batch at the weekend, in the oven, then froze them individually and took one out each morning - it had defrosted by the time I wanted to eat it). I also made sure every meal (except breakfast) had meat in - even chose the pizza with lots of meat on when i went out! I bought some Complan but didn't ever actually fancy it so I didn't try it. I also drank loads and loads of water throughout the day.

I wasn't ill, but I wasn't very hungry - possibly from all the protein I was eating! I could really feel my swollen ovaries, which was pretty uncomfortable, but not actually painful. I also had a bit of free fluid, but I don't know if I could feel that or not. I did have the feeling I wasn't quite myself towards the end, but couldn't quite identify in what way. 

I didn't get as far as the HCG jab because they did a blood test and whatever they were testing for (I didn't ask) the level was too high and they said if I'd had the trigger shot I would have been really ill. Debbie said she was surprised I didn't feel worse than I did - maybe it was just wishful thinking - or possibly denial! 

I don't think they were expecting me to grow so many eggs because of my age, so my first scan (after the baseline) was a week after I started taking the Menopur - they reduced the dose after that, then eventually stopped it completely, but next time I think they'll start me on a lower dose and have a scan a bit earlier to check how I'm reacting. I guess if you've got PCOS they'd be more on the lookout for it. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to wish Helen good luck for tomorrow. Hope you 2ww ladies are doing ok.

Ps Jaynee thanks for the essay, lol


----------



## Emnige

All the best for tomorrow Helen xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Good luck tomorrow Helen, this is the best bit, when you get to see what you and your other half made between you (with a little help) it's really moving!     

K


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies  really can't wait to be on the 2ww . At least then it's just my body that has got to do the work xx


----------



## BexyPob

Ooow Helen I hope it's gone really, really well this morning, very excited for you and sending lots of   for those sticky blasto's and a 'quick' 2ww xx
REdkay - I am so excited for you too, you deserve your BFP chick and only 3 days to go until OTD, bet it feels like a lifetime away though bloomin' 2 ww rollercoaster   
jayneej - lovely post, thanks for the morale boost of such positive news 
Kara - how are you doing, might you start tx soon do you think?xx
newbie - sounds as though you had a really hard time last time, which means you'll have a really positive cycle on the right dosage, good luck x
Sugar - I really do feel for you, it's so hard figuring what to do next, thinking of you x
Mrs T - hope you've got a busy weekend planned  xx
Becca, LizG, Em and everyone else hope you're all well and have a fab weekend x


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick one to wish Helen all the best for this afternoon, looking forward to your PUPO news xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen can't wait to hear ur news

Afm we are at least 6months away from a cycle and that's if we decide to deffo go for it. We have our dream so now the money plays a much bigger part where before I would have sold the house as I just wanted a family where now we are vert happy but skint so we will wait and see


----------



## sammy75

Helen, hope et went well and you are now pupo.


----------



## Emnige

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend xxx

Helen - Hope you're ok and all went well today xxx


----------



## Redkay75

I'm on my phone so sorry fir lack of personals. Last night I had af like cramps and staining today with cramps I know this is good news as it means something is going on as it's  not time for af but it's the exact same day in my cycle as this staining started last time and after 4 days it turned heavy, etc, etc, I'm trying to keep positive but ... Well you all know what I mean! do you think I should call the clinic on Monday and ask them if there is anything we can do? K


----------



## kara76

Redkay how many days post ec are you?

Helen where are you? Hope all is ok


----------



## Helen85

Well hello ladies 

Soz for the late up date !! But only now getting in. 
Got two lovely 4AA blasts on board and all the other 6 have been frozen  
Otd 17th august  dp's birthday is the same day so think it must be a good sign lol .
Thanks for all the support ladies xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Wow helen that's wonderful news. My dads birthday 17th too, great day to test.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay Helen, sounds fab to me


----------



## Helen85

Lol thanks kara , dp thinks so to  he wanted to test on his birthday anyway  xx


----------



## Redkay75

Helen that is fantastic news, and sounds like it bound to be followed with even better news, I hope you are also ready for twins   isn't it great seeing them on the screen?

Kara - I'm 12 days past EC not including the day of EC itself! 

K


----------



## kara76

Redkay I don't think they can do anything tbh but some clinics up progestrone. U could test at 12days post ec which a first response. Are you on gestone or cylosgest?


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - I'm on Gestone, upping the progesterone is what crossed my mind as the only possible option, but then what do I know?   Trying to stay with the PMA      The blood is definately old as it is BLACK so I can only hope for the best.     Thanks for your support 

K

P.s. might do a naughty test tomorrow and not worry if it's negative but only got the faintest of lines on 14dpec last time.


----------



## kara76

Upping progestrone at this stage would probably be pointless anyway as its either worked or hasn't. U could email amanda for her thoughts. Its good its old hun


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers Kara I think I will just do that! just in case there is anything she suggests!


----------



## kara76

Let us know what she says hun. I think its always best to check


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t and redkay  
Yes ready for twins if I could be that lucky 

Redkay- hope ur email to Amanda can put ur mind at rest  sending u loads of hugs and pma sweetheart xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Fab news hun, you must so happy, I had one 4AA and one 3AA put back got my BFP so i've no doubt you'll get your BFP. I'm so excited for you and 6 frozen as well thats so good hun. So now the 2ww starts!!! xxx


----------



## Cath34

Fab blasts Helen, I'm betting you'll have twins too!!lol 
Redkay- I tested last Sunday and I WAS 12DPEC with blasts and got a +++++ straight away with a first response. Just thought I'd be encouraging. Also I felt the implantation pains - big time!! Good Luck x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks cath 

Emnige- I know we are over the moon  . I know can't believe all of them could be frozen so only lost 2 through the whole treatment, so pleased about it . At least if it doesn't work I know I've got a few goes of fet before a new cycle is needed  hoping it doesn't come to that mind lol .
U feeling ok xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - it sounds like you have really good quality embies, I dont think you'll need your frosties but it's reassuring to know you have them. I'm ok just really looking forward to our first scan xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Helen and em you ne'er know your frosties may be used later for siblings and you'd not need to go through all this again, obviously best case senario! 

Cath - cheers for the support lady DH wants me to wait til Sorry to harangue you I'm just gutted for them not to be there! K x for testing a discussion to be had I think! 

Afm - had hot and cold sweats and a dicky tummy! Just to add to the fun   k


----------



## Emnige

Redkay - You never know lol!! Not long until your OTD, wishing you all the best of luck xxx hi


----------



## Helen85

Redkay - u done a test today ?? Hope ur ok x


----------



## Redkay75

Hey Helen, no I decided against it would rather be blissfully ignorant until Tuesday as maximum time to recover from news, and least amount of people to be seen that day so will be able to control my blabbering mouth! If it was positive today or tomorrow I would end up telling the mums at the family support group I run and then I would have to retell them if it didn't continue, a few of them know about the treatment as I teach their sons and have had time off and a few of them have been through treatment too.

Also more importantly DH wants me to wait which is fair enough! Today more mild cramming, little more black blood, dizziness and nausea with heat waves, oh and MOODY (definately worth capitals). 

How you feeling now you PUPO? K

Hi everyone else what's with the weather today? Can't make up it's mind! K


----------



## Redkay75

Just had reply from Amanda thought you lot might be interested. 

" Hi Kirsty
 
The waiting bit is so hard isn’t it. You could increase gestone to 100mg a day. Are you on oestrogen this time? It yes continue, if not it would be worth taking oestrogen- 2mg three times a day.
 
With fingers crossed
Amanda "

Aren't we lucky to have such dedicated and lovely consultants! 

K x


----------



## Helen85

Oh redkay u are a good girl staying away from those pee sticks 
Ad u had ur reply from Amanda . Do u feel better having a bit of info from her ?? 

Feels a bit werid really thinking I could at long last have our baby growing inside me, very strange xx


----------



## BexyPob

Go Helen!  What fantastic news, you must be a very happy PUPO lady  Hope you're enjoying some relaxing time xx
Redkay - ow it's so hard for you, the dark blood is a good sign and it's great that you've got the extra info from Amanda.  You're amazing not testing early, but I know what you mean you need some alone time with DH to take it all in when you do it -  it's going to be good news for you this time xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - So your first full day as a PUPO lady! How are you feeling? 
Redkay - Well done on staying away from the pee sticks! How are you?

Hope everyone else is ok and having a good day? DP made me a lush brekkie this morning, sausage, bacon, beans, toast, pineapple juice and we went for a lush meal in chimichanga's last night, mmmm!!! Going to visit DP's mum today x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks bexy and em , have been relaxing loads . Not in work till Saturday so got A good  few days before I have to go back to reality lol. Just want the 17th to come as quick as possible lol . 
I am hopeful tho cause the quailty was so good , but still preparing myself for if it doesn't work xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen- Glad you're well, make the most of relaxing before you go back to work, I go back a week Monday so am making the most of it! Sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## newbie131

Helen - congrats on being pupo at last!  

Redkay - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone today,

Helen congrats on being pupo,

Redkay, well done on not testing can't say the same for myself tho lol I am going insane with this 2ww.

Just wondering if I could test on tues as this is when I would be due for a period and as I done a natural fet was thinking I should get an accurate result.

Good luck to everyone waiting to start cycles and hope those cycling atm are feeling ok and massive good luck to those on 2ww for otd.


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

Sorry I've not been around much - but I do read the thread every day!!

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone cycling a the moment,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Cath34

Redkay- your symptoms are similar to what mine were, pains and light headedness. Sounds good to me. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Redkay75

Cath- i flipping hope so! 

I talked DH into testing tomorrow as that's the day in last cycle we got a faint positive last time and I'd much rather a slow let down than a pop on Wednesday! I feel hopeful but instantly try to not get my hopes up! I'm gonna have to learn to keep my mouth closed and not tell anyone the result (in my real life I mean, you'll al be first to know either way!) k


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

Redkay - good luck for the morning, I'll be watching out for your good news

Helen - hope you are being spoilt now that you are pupo.

Sammy - not long for you, good luck for testing, keep us posted.

Liz - how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else. AF finally arrived, 6 weeks after my bfn so feeling pretty crappy. Explains why I've been feeling so miserable this week though. Waiting for copies of my blood results to come back so I can do some more research, I crave information - i think because research and planning is the only thing I can do when I'm waiting. DH told me yesterday that I have an unhealthy obsession with my infertility and with ff, charming eh!? He may well be right though


----------



## SoneaSze

Hello Ladies, just a quick message, you all seem to be doing really well and sounds like there's been some great textbook cycles happening, great news all round. Hang in there for your 2 ww. Good luck!

Redkay - good luck with your test tomorrow. PMA to you.


----------



## kara76

Quickie from me to wish redkay tons of luck for testing. I will be waiting for your news


----------



## Cath34

The suspense is killing  me Redkay!! Crossing finger and toes!! x
Any of the newly lucky ladies done a bhcg after their  ++++++?


----------



## kara76

Mrs t. Such a male thing to say. I also saw and do see infertility as my problem and not lukes, weird really as even though luke has no issues he see its and always has as our problem but also has said in the past I was unhealthy obsessed....... My reply was f off lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - lol, I had a very similar response. He's just a typical man who will go with the flow and can't be bothered to think about it too much. I know having a family is really important to him but he can afford not to worry about it all cause I do that for him. Come to think of it it's not unlike the rest of our life, lol.


----------



## Redkay75

Well very early in the morning and so far nothing on the test but there was only a faint line after the 30 mins cut off last time at this stage in the cycle so I'm telling myself I may have very low base hcg as my numbers were only 40 on 19dpec last time. The test is the same one I used last time for 12.5 iu hcg 'predictor' I'll keep testing I think and keep my fingers crossed! K x


----------



## sammy75

redkay sending you lots of      vibes, and hope to see to posting that bfp in the next few days.

hi everyone else this morning.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - really hoping it's just too early for you, hang on in there x


----------



## Flash123

Good luck, redkay. Sending you lots of babydust and hugs - stay in there girl xx

Kara & mrs t - dh is exactly the same. A family is important to him but he sees it as the icing on the cake, not the cake itself like me. He tries bless him but most times he just doesn't get it. He continually says i am obsessed. Driving home from et, I said I was looking forward to taking it easy and he said I shouldn't wrap my self up in too much cotton wool - women had been having babies for years - how difficult can it be? Funny enough my response started and ended with the same letter!!!


----------



## kara76

Redkay I'm sorry your test wasn't good news this morning. Have u considered having a bhcg at clinic


----------



## Helen85

Sending u loads of luck redkay, keeping everything crossed it's just a bit early. U feeling ok  xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers everyone for the support, I'm not ready to write the cycle off yet as have done my maths and if beta was 40 at 18dpec last time and it's 13dpec today then I may only have 10hcg in my system even if it was a positive result, hoping it's just too early.   Just been to pick up the oesrogen (naughty driving as feeling rather dizzy at times but needs must!) they gave iot too me for FREEEEEE, I love free things!

MrsT, Liz and Kara - Men huh! they try so hard but don't quite seem to get to the same level of understanding do they. I almost flipped at my lovely Andy yesterday as he kept wandering off in ASDA and I was feeling none too clever, I snapped at him and then immediately apologised saying 'sorry I'm hormone city at the moment' and he said sulkily 'I'm finding it hard too, you know!' now I understand that he is finding it hard but really is it the same as feeling every twinge, ache, nausea, dizziness, etc and having all the emotional strain too?  

Sammy - How you feeling? not long for you know too!  

Helen - any new sensations yet?  

Soneasze - have you recieved your DHEA etc. yet?

Jk - How long now until your FET?

Emnige - feekling even more prego yet?

Cath, Newbie, newbee and Hyper bexy - Hi there!

K


----------



## Helen85

redkay- glad your staying positive sweetheart  no not feeling much different , juts really bloated  Amanda did say my ovaries were still quite big and being really constipated so think its because of that, feeling quite uncomfortable if I'm honest!! so bloody glad i booked 5 days off this week as well  would have been wrecked back in work today !!!

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Emnige

Morning everyone,

Just waiting in for the oven repair men...why are they never on time?!! Lol!

Redkay - I'm loving your positivity, I think it may have been too early for you to test. Sending you lots of  . I don't really feel pregnant to be honest. I've had some cramping which is apparantly my uterus expanding other than that my boobs look different but they're not sore. Still got wind from the pessaries though   

Helen - My ovaries are still sore, especially when I sneeze, I look like a crazy person when I sneeze! Lol! You ok hun?

Hope everyone else is ok? Nice sunny day and this is my last week off before I return to work next week so making the most of it! xxx


----------



## Helen85

hi em,

yea I'm good  just feeling a bit uncomfortable !! hate being bloated just makes me feel so sluggish!!! in bed  watching TV relaxing  so much better when i lay down only really uncomfortable when i walk !! put on like 8 pounds since all this started looks like Ive been blown up lol xx
bet your not looking forward to work next week sweetheart lol back to reality and all that  you feeling sick or anything ?? xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Aww tv in bed sounds good. I know I hate feeling bloated I think i've put a few pounds as well, trying to eat healthy but sometimes I can just hear KFC calling me! I'm not really bothered about going back to work, it'd be nice not to have to but my work have been fab and I have my scan next Thursday so it'll make the week go a little quicker, plus I gotta take my cats to the vets today to be weighed and wormed! I feel fine, no sickness, nothing. I read sickness usually appears in weeks 9-10 but some women don't get any at all so fingers crossed i'm one of the ones who don't! xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning Ladies,

sounds like a few eventful weekends .  Helen I am soooooooooooooo pleaseed your little embies are now back on board - am keeping everything crossed for you.

Redkay - you must be feeling so aprehensive.  It could just be like the girls said though, that its just too early for you to test.  Am crossing everything for you too .

Newbie - thanks for your reply.  Its horrible when you overstim, I remember last time I went from a size 12 to 16, and I couldn't walk hardly my ovaries were so swollen.  Amanda said that the clinic I was with (Midland fertility) should have abandoned my cycle completely, but instead they just kept going with it and did EC on day 10/11 I think it was, by which time I had way over 40 follicles, and not a single one of them was anywhere near the size they should have been.  Are you going to go for another cycle?

Hello to everyone else too - hoping for another positive week on the thread 

afm - well, Redkay, I am joining you in hormone city, and thats just from the Suprecur.  I dont remember feeling like this before!  I am sooooooooooooooooo weepy and clingy.  Yesterday morning I sobbed like a child because none of my clothes fit me anymore cos i'm bloated from the injections and also the Metformin i'm on to improve my egg quality.  We went to a wedding on saturday too and I nearly had to get my dad to pick me up half way through I felt so ill.  AM getting quite sicky with it and sooooooooooooooooooooo tired - i'm sleeping from 8.30 pm straight through til 6.30 am virtually every night!!!!  Hormones are such wonderful things aren't they.  Well,  I have my baseline scan on Friday morning, bless Debbie - she is coming in for 8am as I have to be back in hereford for work as soon as I can.

i'm getting a little confused with the test dates.  I know i'm not even stimming yet, but can someone explain to me in simple terms when the earliest is you can test.

love and babydust xxxx


----------



## Helen85

thanks bec, same  to u hun hope you have a much better treatment this time round!! with crmw im sure u will they are fab !!
hope you feel better soon , once the stims start im sure you'll feel slightly better . im feeling crap myself really not nice is it  xxx


----------



## Cath34

Becca, testing is usually 14 days after egg collection but if you've had blastocysts transferred then they are older embies and so would implant quicker, hence why I tested v early. Although thats me and I have done so many cycles I know when there should be a level in the blood and urine. But if you want to follow the rule book, 14 days. In the past I have been told 14 days after ET (even with blasts) No chance!!!lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - glad you are keeping positive, good luck for your daily testing

Sammy - are you still planning on testing tomorrow. Good luck to you too, keep us posted

Helen - hang on in there!

Liz - nearly there for you too. Glad we are all obsessed together. Clearly is a man thing as all our DH's think the same! Thank goodness we have each other eh!

Becca - sorry to hear you aren't feeling too good, it'll be worth it in the end

Kara - hope your trial goes well huni

Hi everyone else.


----------



## SoneaSze

Good luck for Friday Redkay!  

Mrs Thomas, men eh! It's not an obsession it's staying focused on your goal. It's not them but us that has to take all the needles in the belly, the pills, the bullets up the bottom, and complete strangers rummaging in your lady garden. So [email protected]***cks to it! You have earned the right to obsess about it and also clocked up some retail therapy time to boot! Stay focused Mrs T! We're with you all the way 

Thanks for asking about me Redkay, I have ordered my DHEA supplements and waiting for them to arrive some time this week. I am praying that they won't be like those Fertile Aid supplements I bought last year that cost a fortune and did nothing for his sperm count  . 

Emnige, Good luck with your first scan. It's all so exciting  Do you think both embies made it?

Hello to everyone else, bloating is good, remember just keep drinking loads of WATER! Good luck ladies!


----------



## sammy75

mrs t, i am going to test in the morning as it is the day af is due and on my last cycle i tested in the morning and it was bfn and the witch showed up in the evening so i am   that this won't happen again and it feels different this time.

hi everyone else hope your all doing ok.


----------



## jk1

sammy - good luck huni xxxx


----------



## kara76

Sammy good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - thought you were testing in the morning, Best of luck

Soneasze - the dhea certainly helped my egg count, hope it works for you too. Thanks for the support, your post made me laugh


----------



## newbie131

Sammy - good luck for the morning!  

Becca - when do you start stimming?


----------



## jayneej

Good luck sammy and redkay for testing this morning xx


----------



## Helen85

Good luck Sammy  will be checking for a update from u.

Good morning everyone xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone the clear blue digital says pregnant 1-2 weeks omg i'm so happy and i will be smiling all day in work lol, but i'm going to wait until fri before i ring clinic as they might still want me to test on otd aswell. thanks for all your support everyone and i can't wait to see the rest of you get those bfp's.


----------



## jayneej

WOOHOO Sammy congrats on your   

xx


----------



## Cath34

Congrats Sammy- great news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yay Sammy, posted on the other thread too but congrats again - I wouldn't be waiting to ring the clinic


----------



## sammy75

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BexyPob

Sammy - whooo hooo fantastic news, congratulations! 
Redkay - fingers crossed xx
Mrs T - Work mad, will PM later if poss xx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats Sammy  bet your over the moon !!!!! Wishing you a happy heathly pregnancy . Did u have one or two put back  Xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Sammy, you must be so happy xxx
Redkay - keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - huge congrats! Woohoo such good news!  

Afm - another negative today so not holding out much luck as blood starting to look more reddy in colour and a bit more now too. Still gonna keep testig til friday but I think I've given up hope. Haven't cried yet but DH has bless him, he says he doesn't want to do it again because it's jut too stressful and upsetting bu will do anything to support me in what ever decision I may make. I'm gonna keep on going til it works or my parents pull the bank roll! I'd rather use my inheritance for his than have when I'm 60 anyway! 

To insult to injury I got really sun burnt yesterday and am a lurid shade o pink and can't leave the house as I look ridiculous! Silly girl! K


----------



## kara76

Redkay I am so very sorry. I agree u must keep going and hugs to u and ur dh


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, so sorry. Test again in a few days time, sending you lots of   xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh redkay so sorry sweetheart , sending u loads of love . Was really keeping everything crossed for u, make sure u and dh look after eachother . I agree with kara tho you have to keep trying. I am using my inheritance for my cycles ( money for my grand mother ) it was ment to be for a depoist on a house but what's the point of buying a family home with no family to go in it. I will keep going till I get my family whatever the costs xx


----------



## sammy75

Well I have been sent home as I have started bleeding it is so far a tiny amount but I havnt got a good feeling atm I def think it is going to get worse I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - so sorry it's not good news. Only a quickie cos I'm in work. Hope there's still time for it to change but if not definately don't give up.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - posts crossed then sorry. Definately ring the clinic - try not to worry


----------



## sammy75

I have just done a clear blue normal test and the cross came up before the control line even had a chance to develop and if I ring the clinic won't they tell me off for testing early.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy try not to worry hun, they won't tell you off for testing early, I tested 3 days early and rang the same day to let them know the result. I'd definately give them a call hun, they're very supportive. What sort of bleeding is it? xxx


----------



## sammy75

So far a brown discharge but I am having slight period pain which is why I think it is going to get worse.


----------



## Emnige

Brown is old blood, and cramping like period pains is a signof pregnancy as well as AF. I know it's hard not to worry but try not to and I think it's worth giving them a call   xxx


----------



## sammy75

Ok I will give them a ring but I suppose there isn't a lot they can do really apart from tell me to rest.


----------



## Becca1507

hiya girlies

Sammy - you must feel so anxious.  Definately call the clinic hun - they are all so lovely there and supportive.  Let us know what they say.  It could just be as Em says that its a 'pregnancy bleed'.

Redkay - try not to give up hope.  If this hasn't been your turn, maybe next time will be the one for you.  If you can afford to keep going financially and emotionally you feel you can, then go for it.  We'll all be behind you as i'm sure your family and friends will.  Just let those around you carry you for a bit while your emotions settle down.

Helen - how are you feeling?  Has it been a long few days?

Newbie - how is everything with you?  I start stimming hopefully on Friday.  I have my baseline scan with Deb at 8am Friday morning and as long as everything is ok then i'll start stimming Friday night.  How long did your DR take?

Well,  I am still feeling really groggy - have just had lunch but only because I've had to take Metformin, and an forcing down a protein shake now!  I'm not sure whether its the Suprecur or the Metformin making me feel so rotten.  Did anyone have any cramping while taking Suprecur?  I did have a big bleed literally within a day of taking it which lasted for about a week, but have got very slight cramping on and off now - am a little worried I may not have DR'd properly, although I have been on Suprecur now for 13 days.

love and baby dust xxxxxx

Hello to every one else


----------



## Becca1507

Forgot to ask ladies

whats the normal dose of Menopur?  THe clinic have said I would probably start on 150 and maybe be reduced to 75, but just wondered what the norm is? 

Also,  how many days were you all stimming for? x


----------



## sammy75

Amanda said to up dose of cyclogest to 2 a day and have booked a scan for the 1st of sep and if the bleeding gets heavy and doesn't stop within the next few days to ring again.


----------



## Emnige

Becca - I don't think there is a normal dose of menopur as it differs for each individual. I started on 150iu and continued on this amount until my last menopur injection which was reduced to 75iu. I was stimming for around 2 weeks xxx

Sammy - Amanda is a great support isn't she. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything will turn out ok    xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi bec , haven't been to bad if I'm being honest . Wishing the days away mind . Got a weird feeling it's going to be bfn tho don't know why  

Sorry to hear ur still not feeling well. Been feeling pretty crap the last few days not nice is it . Cant give u advice  on the supercur I felt pretty normal off it which I was greatful for I will admit. Hope once the stimming starts you feel better Hun xx

I was on that dose and emnige was, I had 150 and for the last 3 days I had 75 it's the lowest dose they give I think. It's because of the ohss risk I think, they are really careful about it. Went in for scans loads aswell to keep a eye on things . Havent over stimmed at all and I've got a high amh so really was a risk . I stimmed  for 10 days I have 10 eggs collected 8 fertilised xx


----------



## Helen85

sammy - hope you feel better after speaking to amanda , i am taking  cyclogest twice a day anyway , is it different with fet  xx


----------



## kara76

Sammy they won't tell u off but might give u some extra support to stop any bleeding. Call them


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - Feel for you hon, but as the others say not all blood is bad blood especially if it's brown! same goes for cramps especially if youve still got a positive preg test! Enjoy the pregnancy and relax sweetheart, harder to do than say I know!  

Becca - So sorry you are feeling so rough on the suprecur, etc. have you talked to the clinic about it? I think the levels of menopur are different for each person depending on your AMH, age, etc. I had 450 this time, but then I wasn't expected to respond well with a low AMH.

Helen - keep the faith! I was certain it had worked so you just can't tell until you test!   

Kara - Cheers for the advice and support  

MrsT - I'm not giving up yet, this time I'm going to make sure I have a post match analysis and  whatever tests they can throw at me to gain some knowledge for the next cycle and I'm going to do my very best to loose some weight and eat way more healthily.

Em - Cheers for the support lovely.

Both cycles I have started having brown blood smudges on 12 dpec, it does make you wonder if this is a coincidence or indicative of something specific. If you were in my position what tests or protocals would you suggest or insist on?

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Sammy - hope you are feeling ok. Make sure you rest and take advice and try not to panic. I hope the girls reassurance has helped

Redkay - definitely don't give up, it'll be worth it in the end. I hope you can take comfort in that you know you can get pregnant from last cycle, even if it didn't work out for you. I had the same bit of blood on my second cycle and full on bleed last cycle. Amanda suggested extra oestrogen for my next cycle. I would be guided by Amanda in terms of tests - I've never managed to get pregnant so I can't give you specific advice sorry. I'm thinking of you and sending you and DH big hugs. I'll pass on the great advice that I've been given - make a plan, it's the only thing that helps me cope with a bfn xxx


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - thanks for you advice, I think you're right abou the plan as soon as this cycle is confirmed negative I will start the DHEA again, give myself a couple of weeks debauchery and then start again for the next cycle quite looking forward to the debauchery!


----------



## newbie131

Redkay - hoping it's not negative, but if it is 

Sammy - hope it's just an implantation bleed and it stays with you 

Becca - I was on the supracur for 3 weeks before I started the Menopur as I didn't start to bleed till 2 weeks after I started the injections, but I have long cycles anyway. I was on 300 iu of Menopur - they're going to put me on much less next time. I think 150 may have been mentioned - sounds similar to what the others at risk of OHSS have said they had.


----------



## SoneaSze

Hang in there Redkay. Hope you get a late bfp. 

Sammy, extra cyclogest, more bullets up the bum, 2 made me want to poop all the time... Hope the bleeding is just spotting and stops quickly. 

Good luck with the stimming, becca. 

Not long to wait helen.


----------



## Becca1507

Morning girls

How is everyone today?  i've just got to work and it seems like a ghost town - there is hardly anyone here!!!!!!  Nice , i'm not in the mood for making conversation!!!!  Am still feelling a bit like poo, bit with a bit of luck stimming will start on Friday and will start to feel brighter.  By then would have been DR for 15 days so hope all is ready to go.  Hubby and I have booked 2 weeks in Cornwall from 26th August.  We're not expecting to be going down until about the 30th tho because EC is anticipated for 24th or 25th, but we've had to book and pay for the whole week anyway!!!!  I just dont want to be going home once we've had ET because I know i wont relax and i'l start to fret about everything that needs doing in the house, so as soon as we leave the clinic we'll head toward Bristol and keep going til we get to Cornwall - Looe, my favourite place in the world

Redkay - how are you feeling today? Sammy, any more developnments hun??  Newbie - do you have dates or anything for your next try?  Helen - try not to feel too negative hun,  it could just be fear thats making you think it wont work because you're trying to perhaps prepare yourself in case it doesn't.  On the other hand, just imagine how incredible it will be when you get your BFP 

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally.

Right - off to work i go.

Love and positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Morning ladies,

Helen how you feeling today? 

Becca - fingers crossed for stimming soon and that you start to feel better. 

Sammy - I have everything crossed for you, have you gone back to work yet?

Soneasze - cheers sweetheart but I'm doubting a late BFP, pooh!

AFM - Another BFN for me this morning, if it was positive it would have shown by now surely esp. with 12iu HCG tests. The bleed seemed to have slowed overnight but has started again this morning, not full flow yet though (TMI sorry!) but that could be the Gestone and oestrogen just holding it back. We had been so certain it had worked it felt so 'right', I haven't cried yet but I'm sure once I stop all the meds and it's officialy over I will. Just got to hold onto the statistics and hope for 3rd time lucky!

K


----------



## sammy75

redkay,   i really thought it was going to work for you, so sorry and take care of each other.
hi everyone else and so far no more bleeding just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Flash123

Morning ladies , just to let you all now it was a  Bfn this morning -  no dream come true for us.  I feel so very foolish and embarrassed for actually thinking that this may have been our time. Everything just felt right.

No tears yet - still to numb
Thank you all for all your kind thoughts and wishes. I really was appreciated .


----------



## Helen85

Oh liz Hun , so sorry for u and dh. After all ur treatments u so deserved it to be ur time. Please u and dh look after each other and give yourselves time to recover xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - I really thought it was your time too. I know exactly how you feel. I'm so so sorry for you. You know you have our support to get through this x


----------



## Emnige

Becca - Hiya hun, I hope you can start stimming soon xxx
Redkay & Liz - So sorry  xxx
Sammy - Hope you're ok xxx
Helen - How are you finding the 2ww so far? xxx
Mrs T - Hope you're keeping well xxx

AFM -Nothing to report really. Enjoying my last few days off work before I go back on Monday. I've not long got up, I have some bacon and sausages cooking under the grill for my brekki with beans and toast and friends is on tv so far a good start to the day! Dp will be home from work later so will do our food shop, mmm!!!

To everyone else I haven't mentioned personally I hope you're all ok and having a good day xxx


----------



## Flash123

Thanks girls

Off down the bay later for a nice walk with dh and a very big blow out - king prawns, wine here i come.

DH is just so mixed up at the moment love him. Because the clinic said test day is tomorrow, 14dt3dt one minute he thinks the result will change by the morning - even though i keep telling him that isn't going to happen. Then in the next breath he has lost all hope in the process, doesn't think that it can work and says we will go through the motions of the FET to draw a line under it.
He keeps saying we have had really good quality hatching blasts transferred, perfect 8 cells yet nothing. Even the clinic says they are surprised we haven't had a positive because of the quality of embryo's.
Follow up appt is book for 3 weeks so hopefully will do a FET as soon as poss after that. Don't really know where to go from there. Perhaps we are just not meant to have our family this way. We will be a mum and dad and we will be a great mum and dad - we have so much love to give and i truely believe that. perhaps we just have to find out which way is for us.

Sorry, waffling now.
xx


----------



## Helen85

Em and redkay - feeling ok , going out of my mind !! Can't bear the waiting really Is really hard . Don't feel any different my boobs are really sore but I know that is the bloody progesterone . 18th cant come quick enough I swear !!

Redkay- how u feeling sweetheart   Hope u and dh are coping ok xxxx

Emnige- bet your excited for next week !!! Wishing u all the luck in the world . Xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Lol, the 2ww is tough especially the last week. Do you think you will test early? Can't wait for our scan xxx


----------



## Helen85

No dp doesnt want me to test early cause the Otd is his birthday , if it was me I wouldn't want it on my birthday just incase it didn't work but he's a strange one and only wants to do it on that day so I'll be waiting  roll on one week from now xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I'm sure you'll get your BFP and give your DP the best birthday pressie ever xxx


----------



## Helen85

Well here's hoping em love  xx


----------



## Redkay75

Liz - so sorry lovely it truly sucks doesn't it! Did you have any frosties this cycle? K


----------



## Cath34

Liz, have you thought of immune testing?


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, hope your all ok.

I havnt had any bleeding since yesterday and I done the other clear blue digital today and it now says 2 to 3 weeks so that has made me feel a lot better just going to go crazy waiting for the scan now. I am now going to post on the other thread but will keep checking in on how you are all getting on, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - So glad your bleeding has stopped and congratulations, have you informed the clinic yet? How exciting   xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay - so sorry hon, I really did think it was your time.  I know what you mean about it feeling right because that is exactly how we felt about our last cycle and we were really shocked that it hadn't worked.  Sending loads of hugs   xx
Liz - I am so sorry that it hasn't worked for you.  It may be worth you getting your level 1 immunes done, just to see if there's anything they can pinpoint.  Lots and of hugs xx
Sammy - I'm really pleased the bleeding has stopped and you have another excellent positive, brilliant news xx
Helen - hope the 2ww speeds up a bit for you, its a nightmare isn't it? 

Hi to all, hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## sammy75

em, yes i rang clinic yesterday and they advised upping dose of cyclogest to 2 a day instead of 1 so i rang my doc who put a script in the chemist for me today and he has given me 4 weeks supply and put me on repeat so all i have to do is ring the chemist a day before i need them, and my scan is booked for sep 1st which seems ages away lol.


----------



## sammy75

thanks hyperbexy.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - I've always taken 2 a day. You're very lucky getting the cyclogest on prescription, my GP refused so we had to go to CRMW yesterday to pay for some more. Where abouts do you live? xxx


----------



## sammy75

caerphilly, but my doc has always been brilliant he even offered to fund 1 cycle of drugs for me if i needed it but he said that would be at a push. hopefully things will continue to go ok so i won't need him to.


----------



## Emnige

Thats nice of him to offer to do that for you, think I need a new GP lol!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Take it easy and I hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free. Where in Caerphilly are you - I used to live in Bedwas. My GP is bloody useless, wouldn't do any immunes tests and wouldn't fund any drugs for me.

Bexy - make sure you aren't working too hard hun

Redkay & Liz - I'm thinking of you both. It's such a hard time but knowing I had the support of ff has helped me no end. Definitely have a bit of a blow out. I find a bit of retail therapy helps too, I must've spent the same amount on cheering myself up as I have on treatment!

Em - glad you are well, I sympathise on the GP front. Thank goodness it's only cyclogest

Helen - half way there now, it's a toby time waiting

Cath - thanks so much for all your advice

Hi to anyone else I've missed

Afm after much deliberation I have decided to go for level 2 immune tests - Im waiting for Amanda to call me back so I can book in. I just need to know I have explored everything before the next cycle and put my mind at rest. It's pretty expensive but I don't want to have any more regrets


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, good luck with the level 2 immunes and I hope you find answers that will help in getting your bfp. I live in abertridwr which is opposite direction from bedwas but go to bedwas area regularly to have breakfast in charlies cafe with my sisters.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sammy


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - what's involved with level 1 and level 2 immunes, excuse my ignorance! Good luck with it all. I'm going to Phone tomorrow and book my follow up consultation to get a plan.


----------



## SoneaSze

So sorry and hugs to Liz & Redkay   The disappointment does get any easier with each attempt, does it. Take care of yourselves, recover and as Mrs T says, formulate a plan and stay focused. 

Sammy, very relieved for your continued BFP. You had me panicing for you there.

Mrs Thomas, what are immune tests level 1 and 2? Should everyone do them? When should they get done? Sorry for the questions, but Amanda mentioned putting me on steriods incase of immune issues and I'm wondering if I should ask to get these tests done too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - glad to hear you are booking your follow up, I always feel better with my plan

To answer your questions I have been thinking about immune issues for a while. I did talk to Amanda about it previously but it generally is only recommended after 3 failed cycles. Because we have unexplained infertility and know we can make blasts I really feel like I need answers. It's an expensive route and many people try steroids and other treatment to avoid the detailed tests. But I feel like time is running out and I need to have done everything that I can this time. I had my level 1 tests done recently (blood tests) and its likely that I have clotting issues. Level 2 are mainly blood tests again. I may well be clutching at straws but I feel better for doing something! 

Immunology testing details are on the CRMW website - winning the lottery is recommended!


----------



## Cath34

Mr T- that was my theory anyway, to leave no stone unturned as I too was making v good blasts and not getting pregnant. I firmly believe that of you have any immune issue at all, then getting the balance of drugs is key for your embryo to implant. Amanda joked that they want my magic recipe!!!!! lol I will say though that this will only be suitable for some patients and NOT everyone, but if like me you had repeated failures with no explanation, then something drastic had to be done. The chicago tests are only don on Mon & Tues as they need to be posted to Doc Lab in London then off to USA to be tested before the end of the week. Have you thought about you and DH having the LAD test to test your blocking antibody levels? Maybe if you find you have elevated NKS and cyctokines  you can look into that later, but you may find your immunes are fine. In a way I hope you find something as it will give you an explanation for the failures and a plan to move forward with for next cycle. 
Glad I can be of some help. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Cath, so glad for your guidance recently. Now I've decided to go for it, I'm going for the lot :

Natural Killer (NK) cell assay panel
TH1/TH2 cytokine ratio
Leucocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) (blood also required from partner)
DQ Alpha Antigen
DQ Beta Antigen
Natural Killer (NK) endometrial biopsy

I too hope I find something, finding the clotting issues has already given me a bit more hope. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

sounds like things are a little more positive today.  How is everyone doing?

Helen - are you still sane hun?  only a few more days to go.

Liz and Redkay - thinking of you both.  Its such a tough time

Em - how is life as a pregnant lady??

Sammy - same question to you as Em .  It sounds as if your short bleeding episode could have been nothing more than a pregnancy show, I am so pleased for you, we were all a little worried there for a mo, but sounding so much more positive now 

AFM - still feeling tired with the SUprecur but not quite so bad today as I have been.  Am apprehensive about tomorrows baseline scan, just hoping i've DR'd ok.  I think after 15 days I should be ok, as last time it only took 12, but am just so keen now to start stimming and find out how my body is going to react. As this might be the only chance we get, we have decided to pay for the intralipids straight off without immune testing.  I dont know whether there is even a slight chance of me having immunology problems, but we're going for it anyway, decided to give it everything we possibly can.  SOmeone told me that brazil nuts are good for implantation too, has anyone else heard that??

Em, forgot to ask hun, how many protein shakes were you having a day during your 2WW

love and babydust  xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t so pleased u have decided the way forward and I so think ur doing the right thing

Liz and redkay I so feel for you . I have been where you are lots of times. I remember how luke had had enough and really would of stopped , thank god we didn't. Sometimes it is a numbers game, sometimes something needs tweaking and sometimes something . Somewhere isn't right. All I can say is listen to your hearts in what to do next

Becca good luck with baseline


----------



## Redkay75

Cath, MrsT, Kara - cheers for all the advice going to talk to the bank of Mum and and Dad this weekend to see what they are willing to fund so we'll see but I'm set on going again soon maybe with a long protocol this time how would anyone rate the difference or is it just in the control it gives the clinic to time things just so?

Becca - I definately heard about the brazil nuts it's also very good for the man because of the selenium you only need 3/4 a day, pineapple juice is high in selenium too but be careful of fresh pineapple as the flesh is a uteral stimulator and can bring on miscarriage in large amount. 

AFM - I have downed buckets on Camomile tea (another uteral stimulant and my fav drink) and am ready for drinking at the weekend I'm living life on the edge!   Burying myself with True movies chanel today and then back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Flash123

Thank you all again for your kind thoughts and encouragement. 

Redkay-  how are you feeling today? This really is s***e isn't it?  I am still bit numb. Rob thinks we have compassion fatigue! We have 2 good 3 day frosties that we will try to use as soon as possible. Unfortunately we have our inspection in the autumn term. We are only a small school with 4 teaching staff, I am the dep head so me taking time off would really screw things up.

Girls, I would really appreciate some advice. Back at the beg of the Year we had lvl 1 tests done which identified my thyroid and CREST (I have had reynaulds since I was 16) as a result we had to cancel the treatment. I spoke to Amanda then about doing lvl 2 but she really didn't think there was much point. Because the endo, thyroid andCREST are all immune she recommended the steroids and intralipids any way so we cycled with ivf Wales and did the IL and steroids with CRMW.

As I would do IL again, do you think there is any point in doing the lvl 2's. Also what other treatment would be on offer if something were to show up and where could we go for it?

Mrs t I am with you all the way on the retail therapy. When our first treatment failed dh came home to find I had ordered a new smeg fridge and wood block work surfaces for our kitchen and then I moved onto the clothes lol

My blow out started yesterday and will continue for a good few weeks. Have booked a hol for last week of holidays and have the v festival next weekend.

If you read the headlines "deputy head teacher arrested for drunken and highly inappropriate behaviour" it's me!!!!
As you said redkay -let the debauchery begin

Take care all


----------



## Emnige

Becca - During the 2ww I took 2-3 shakes a day with food, I still take them now because on the leaftlet CRMW gave me it says if you get a positive to continue a high protein diet for another 2-3 weeks. I'm fed up of them now to be honest, lol, but all for a good cause! I don't really feel any different, I think i'm more tired and every morning I wake up early with a really full bladder! My (.)(.) definately look fuller and darker. Just looking forward to our first scan xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Liz cath is mega clued up about immune issues. I'll does work for some people but sometimes they are other immune issues which can be tested and which need different drugs. Lad being a big one, I believe dr gorgy does lit. 
Have u read the book is ur body baby friendly by dr beer? Its a good read yet quite heavy going too.


----------



## jayneej

Liz and Redkay so sorry to see   your cycles didnt work out for you    make the most of your debauchery while deciding what to do next (just dont go as far as I did last year after the 4th failed cycle and break bones!!)

xx


----------



## Emnige

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2024555/Rachael-Sadler-twins-spending-70k-fertility-treatment.html


----------



## Flash123

Dh has just seen that report on aol. He is having a dicky fit now. He thinks more testing and treatment will set us back £70,000


----------



## Helen85

Hello everyone, 

Sound like all u ladies are all getting ur plans together for ur next moves. Wishing u all the luck in the world ladies u all deserve it so much, such a cruel world x 

Hope all the ladies that have had ur bfp are doing well aswell 

Afm - nothing to report really . Don't feel no different which is driving me insane !!! 6 day to go  seems so far away !! Back in work Saturday tho so should take my mind off things Xx


----------



## Cath34

Liz, excuse me for butting in but if you think you could have immune issues then the tests are going to be the only way you will know. You can have most of them done with CRMW but not all and then when you get the results, have a tel consult with Dr Gorgy, he is soooooo clued up on it. Its well worth £120 to have a plan of action as he may well suggest other tests. MTHFR is a big one, as it LAD. I needed Lit and went to Athens twice there and back in a day!!!!!!! But Dr G does it now which is easier than going to Greece!!!! My levels went up massively after it and consequently I got pregnant after it. i have since tested my LAD levels in prep for baby no 2 and my levels were higher again as pregnancy raises your blocking antibody levels to help protect the baby.


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one to send lots of hugs to redkay and liz


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - good luck at the bank of mum and dad. Our parents are more likely to ask us for money, so no such bank for us, lol. As for long protocol I responded poorly and had to convert to iui - thats when I found out about my amh. Speak to Amanda and take her advice. Enjoy your blow out in the meantime

Liz - Amanda gave me the same advice, not to have any immunes tests and go with intralipids and steroids. But I feel like I need answers or reassurance so that's why I'm investing (!) in the level 2's. Because I've been considering it for a few weeks I felt like I would regret it if I go and get another bfn. But everyone is different so go with your heart. Dr Beers book gave me hope but it is definately not an easy read. And Cath helped me to decide to test when I was trying to make up my mind. Hope that helps.

Helen - hang in there, not long now..

Hi everyone else


----------



## Cath34

Girls - I dont want you to think I am telling you all to go down that route, as I have said before its not for everyone, but as I am a successful story I just wanted to give others with repeated failures some hope to carry on, and to have the same success as me. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Cath you've definately given me hope. Can't wait to be a success story rather than a failure !


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!   Can I please join you? I have just spent an hour reading through about thirty pages of posts, and feel like I know you all already.  Good luck to those who are waiting for ET and congratulations to those with the BFPs.  Huge hugs to those who have been unlucky this time.  

I've just turned 40 (OH is 47) and been TTC since Dec 2007.  Far too long.  We have now started ICSI at CRMW, and am on day 2 today.  I had my baseline scan this morning and started the Suprecur.  I have a low amh (2.9) and Amanda hopes we will get 5 follicles and that at least one will fertilise to transfer.  Gulp.  This is my first ICSI and it is ALL so new to me.  I start a max dose of Menopur tomorrow.  I have felt really teary all day (the nurse who did the scan-I can't remember her name, but she was really lovely), and blame it on the Suprecur.  

I'm drinking a litre of milk a day and a litre and a half of water, and trying to consume as much protein whenever I can.

I hope you don't mind that I join in; it's nice to know there are people nearby who are going through the same thing as me.  It's a horrible business, isn't it?

Good luck to us all!
Huge amounts of     to us all!
Amanda
x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Dwrgi (Amanda). Welcome to the thread  

My fiancee and I had ICSI at CRMW and we got our BFP on August 2nd, so we are now waiting for our first scan next Thursday. All the staff at CRMW will take such good care of you, everyone there is fab and so dedicated as i'm sure you already know. As you have said that this is your first ICSI and it is all new to you, you may find it helpful to read my ICSI diary which you can do by clicking the link in my signature as I detail alot about the stages of ICSI. Definately keep up the milk, water and proteins and try to relax. I took protein shakes with milk as well as drinking 2 litres of water a day and eating lots of protein (mainly chicken). Are you taking any supplements such as folic acid? I took pregnare conception. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Ladies, Can I join your group please.  After TTC for nearly 4 years, have a low AMH of 1.6, am currently having IVF at CRMW, and will have my final follie scan today to see if they are big enough for egg collection Monday!  Fingers crossed.  

Am really nervous about it all, and poor DH has to put up with my stroppy mood swings! lol!    I put it down to being on the max dose of Menopur & Suprecur!

Lots of luck & baby dust to all! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Welcome to the thread Ruby  

I hope your scan goes well today, all the best for your EC on Monday xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

and welcome to Ruby and Amanda.  I haven't been posting on here for long either but it is so nice to be able to talk to people who know exactly what we are going through and how it feels to be going through fertility treatment.

Helen - How are things for you today?  Getting any sort of signs yet?

Sammy - is all still ok with you - I hope so hun  

Redkay, Liz -     

Em - I think we're the only regulars who are up yet today  - it is Friday though.  How are you doing?

AFM, I am well and truly pooped!!!!!  Went for my first scan this morning to see if I'd DR'd ok.  (had to be up at 5 as was travelling from Hereford hence why I'm so tired).  Fortunately all is well and my womb lining was thin enough to start stimms tonight.  Woo hoo!.  Strange though - I have PCOS as you all know, but when Debs did the scan my right ovary looks completely healthy and not a cyst in sight this time, but my left ovary had loads on it!!!!!!!!  I go back for my first follie scan on Tuesday 16th, and until then I have to alternate doses of Menopur, 150iu one day, then 75iu the next - did anyone else do that?  I nearly had heart failure though - CRMW for some reason didn't get their drug delivery yesterday so I have been given the old style Menopur where you have the powder and liquid and have to mix them yourself.  Well - Debbie put it all down on the desk including some humongous needles - my mum was with me and I'm sure our faces must have been a picture - it turned out that the big needles were just for mixing thank heavens, I was having palpitations trying to work out how the hell I could cope with 2 inch needles for the next 2 weeks!!! Phew!!!!!!    .  Could do with some opinions though please girls on something else.  Hubby and I were originally going to try intraplipids, which I've heard are really supposed to help your body stop rejecting the embryo if you have Immunology issues (which I have no clue whether I do or not), but Debbie suggested I have Steroids and said that they are supposed to stop embryo rejection!!!!  So I dont know whether to just have steroids or the intraplipids.  has anyone had either

Well,  hope you all have fantastic weekends, not sure whether I'll get chance to log on much.

Love and showers of baby dust xxx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - Hiya hun! Just me and you today by the looks of it lol! I'm good thanks, just counting down the days until first scan. Keeping yself busy today, making homemade vegetable soup, mmm!!! Full of nice healthy veggies lol! Back to work on Monday after having a month off so that'll be a bit of a shock to the system having to get up at 6 seeing as i've been lazing in bed until 10/11am for the past month! Oh well i'm sure i'll get back into the swing of things! Really glad that your first scan went well. I had the old style menopur for my last injection and was the same as you when I saw the huge needles, just glad they weren't the ones you injected with! I'm not too sure about the intralipids or steroids but i'm sure someone will be able to help you. All the best hun xxx

Helen - How are you hun? Sending you lots of   and   for you xxx

Hi to everyone else also sending you lots of   and  . Hope you're all having a good day and looking forward to the weekend? xxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome newbies

Becca well done on ur scans

Think urselved lucky those massive needles are used by many of us when jabbing clexane


----------



## Becca1507

Kara I never realised. Wow, I know we'd all do anything we could to help our treatments work but never knew u actually used needles that big.  Wow, thats gotta hurt .  U poor girlies xx


----------



## kara76

Nah it doesn't hurt. The needles are so very sharp


----------



## BexyPob

Welcome Ruby and Amanda you'll find everyone really supportive here.  As you'll see from my signature I'm a bit of a veteran at ICSI so any questions I and my FF friends will try our best to help.  Ruby - I hope your scan went really, really well and you have a good crop growing, yes the max strength drugs can really do that to you, but I'll warn you it's got nothing on the 2 week wait - it's a rollercoaster  xx
Becca - Yes I had steroids in the last cycle and I think I held onto the embryos a few days longer than I have before, they seem to implant every time but then they get rejected almost straight away (we're guessing this though).  I'm going to try both intralipids and steroids this time because anything is worth a try, both Amanda and Debs seem to swear by steroids xx
Helen - I hope you're coping, not long now xx

Hi to everyone and have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, and welcome to amanda and ruby, 

hope everyone cycles are going ok and good luck to those of you with upcoming ec, et and the 2ww,

not much to report from me just that everything ok atm and i went back to work yesrterday after having 2 days off i wasn't meant to have off but under the circumstances the boss was very understanding and the girls i work with arranged to cover me so i could take it easy, just have to work tommorow and then got 9 day off holidays which i hope will not drag too much coz it will make my wait for scan even longer lol.

massive good luck to all of you.


----------



## ruby78

Scan went really well today, 3 follies at max already!  & a few more almost there, Debs was really pleased with them.  EC arranged for 9am Monday, fingers crossed we'll have some nice eggies in there!  

Good luck to you all on this lovely emotional rollercoster! xx


----------



## jk1

Welcome ruby and dwrgi - good luck and lots of        to you both xxxxx


Becca - i use those big needles for my gestone and the first time i saw them i nearly fell off my chair (being needle phobic!!) but like you say - the things we do hey!!    


Hope everyone is ok - no news from me - apart from af being late as it is normally when i am waiting to start down regging!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hello everyone ,
Welcome all the newbies  u'll find loads of help here.

Sorry for the me post, been extremely bloated since this morning and in a good bit of pain in my stomach  is this a bad sign I'm 6dp 5dt ??


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?

Hi Helen-sorry you're feeling bloated.  I hope that it is nothing serious and instead a sign of good news?  Hope you feel better soon! x

Hi JK-hope AF arrives.  She loves taunting us.  Enjoy your weekend! x

Hey Ruby, that's really brilliant news.  Have a relaxing weekend now and hope it all goes well on Monday!  Fingers crossed for you! xx

Hi Sammy, bet it was weird to go back, but it sounds like you have some really supportive colleagues.  Enjoy your weekend hun! x

Hi Hyperbexy, thanks for your support.  Unfortunately, I have LOADS of questions, just hope I won't be too much of a pain asking them!  Enjoy your weekend too! x

Hello Kara, Becca, Emnige, Liz, Redkay and everybody else on here!  Hope you all have a great weekend.   

A question or two from me, hope they're not too stoopid.  We are using Menopur but didn't store them in a fridge when they arrived.  Nobody told us we had to.  Amanda seems to think that all will be okay, but got a tiny bit of doubt that we're off to a bad start.  Any thoughts??  Also, do I need to take protein shakes in addition to my litre of milk and litre and a half of water?  I'm eating loads of chicken and other proteins too.  I have a low amh and am highly unlikely to hyper stimm (over stimm?  Don't even know the lingo!).  

Anyway, big hugs to you all, and I hope you all have a great weekend!  

Lots of love
Amanda
x
P.S. How do you get the signature at the bottom of your posts  STOOPID qustion, I know!


----------



## jk1

Amanda - looks like you worked the signature out!! - I did keep mine in the fridge but if Amanda said it would be ok then i'm sure it will be fine hun.  not sure about the protein shakes i had them but i've had ohss 3 times so i'm not sure what to do if you are unlikely to get it anyway.  one of the girls on here will know and if not then best phone the clinic to find out xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Amanda - I stored all my drugs in the fridge because when they were delivered they were all in a refridgerated box but I don't think it really matters if you don't. I believe as long as they don't exceed 20 degrees celsius then it should be ok. With regards to protein shakes Amanda did advise me to take them because I have a high AMH so was at quite a high risk of developing OHSS. If you're unsure I would give CRMW a call as they can advise you on what the best thing to do would be xxx


----------



## Vixxx

I never stored menopur in the fridge and don't think you have to (it wasn't dispensed as to be refrigerated).  Suprecur and triggers yes, but not menopur.

Good luck!


----------



## newbie131

Welcome Dwrgi and Ruby - hope EC goes OK on Monday Ruby.

We kept everything in the fridge to start with so it was all together, but actually I think it was only the Menopur before it was mixed and the Ovitrelle (trigger) that actually said it should be kept refrigerated, and the Menopur said it was fine after it was mixed, so at that point we took both Menopur and Supracur out as it was just easier if they were in the same place. Normally I'd go with whatever it says on the packet, but if Amanda thinks the length of time you've had it out of the fridge for is OK, then take her word for it. I don't know, but I expect the instruction to refrigerate it on the packet is to do with giving it a decent shelf life. And it's not like we live in a hot country!

Becca - you mentioned alternating Menopur doses; I haven't actually done it, but I remember it being mentioned as a possibility for the next go, so it's obviously something quite normal that they can do to give a sort of intermediate dose.


----------



## ruby78

Hello girls, hope you are all well today.

Dwrgi, I have a low AMH & havent done anything different with my diet except drink lots of water, no need for protein shakes as you wont be likely to over stimulate.

I kept my drugs in the fridge as soon as they came, but when mixed they can be left outside.

Susan x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all today??  

Thank you so much for your advice re Menopur!  I googled menopur too to find out about storage, and it seems that it's okay if it hasn't been refrigerated.  And, as newbie said (same words from Amanda too) we don't live in a hot country-alas!!

Am just going to stick to the milk and water, as advised by Amanda (she said high protein), and not bother with the shakes.  I feel so bloated though with all the liquid-did you all feel like this?  Plus, I may as well live in my loo.....!!  

Really wanted to go to the gym today, just feel so fat and frumpy, but wasn't sure if I should.  Sent Amanda an email and she was brilliant in getting back to me straight away and said that it's okay to gym and spa for first week and then after my next scan next Thursday, to give it a miss till my official test date.  So, I'm going to the gym tomorrow.  Just need some exercise!  (Aka, need some me time in the spa!!).

Hope you're all having a good weekend, and lots of hugs to you all!

Good luck on Monday Ruby-you must be so apprehensive, but so excited too!  Am thinking of you!

          ^fairydust


----------



## Helen85

K need some advice , think I've got ohss  I'm got a lot of pain and bloating!! what am I meant to do.  In work I look 6 months pregnant it's ridiculous  still passing water ok and not sick so think it's mild . Haven't informed the clinic . In work everyday because covering holidays so can't go down to them even if they wanted me to  stressed is a under statement , any helpful advice is really needed xx


----------



## kara76

Helen you need to email amanda because ohss actually gets worst if implantation has happened so if your pregnant it will get worst. Email her now please. Passing water and not sick is good but I would lilke you to get professional advice asap


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen work is not important - please ring and get yourself checked out. Hope you are ok x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

The clinic no diverts to the mobile which Amanda usually has, give her a call because she might not answer her email straight away


----------



## Cath34

Yes I agree, ring the phone no as there is always someone on call for us and it's important to speak to her incase you need to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Helen85

Do I email to the address on the website I have sent it to that email adress anyway, don't want To ring cause don't think I'm bad enough . It's says to contact them on the sheet if u experience all of the  symptoms. Thanks for the concern ladies . I'm hoping I've only got it now cause im pregnant cause Ive been fine all the way through till now xx


----------



## jk1

Helen - it could be ohss and I have to admit I did look 6 months pregnant too - drink loads of water and give amanda a call - they will probably get you in for a scan to check everything out. There are also some meds they can give you - I've had cabergoline (i think thats what it was called!) a couple of times for mine now xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - don't be afraid of being a nuisance hun, Amanda won't mind at all. It's best to get the reassurance. Please call and give us all peace of mind!


----------



## sammy75

Helen, hope you get reassurance soon and I'm sure they would rather u ring them than leave it and if u can't get hold of them until tomorow as the girls have said keep up the fluids.


----------



## BexyPob

Helen I have to jump in and agree with the girls, Amanda will not mind at all having a call from you on the emergency number and it will put your mind at rest to speak to her too and get some advice. She would prefer you rang her now than not and end up in a worse state later.  Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - how are you feeling this morning hun? xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen what's news?


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

No reply to my email , so rang this morning but just went to answer phone left a message but haven't had a phone call yet,

Still in quite a bit of pain and more bloated if that can even be possible  xx


----------



## kara76

I know there are some gremlins in the emails to amanda. I suggest u give it another hour and call again


----------



## Flash123

Helen, I know how you feel not wanting to make a nuisance of yourself but as the girls have said you MUST get hold of Amanda. 

She really won't mind. Ohss is simply awful. I felt like I was going to literally pop at any time. As kara has said it gets worse if you are pregnant, praying that's this is good sign Hun.

Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - sorry to hear you are still in pain. I'm sure they'll call you back soon. Keep us posted


----------



## Helen85

Well spoke to Amanda , she said it's prob mild ohss and that as long as I'm going to he loo and not sick then it's fine just make sure I drink loads and eat loads of protein, would like to think how bad it is to have it properly !! Couldn't imagine being much worse than I am now x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww bless you, glad you've had her reassurance. Take it easy x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Helen, I did wonder if it was OHSS when you first said.  I have heard that OHSS is often indicative of a pregnancy (dare I say it)-but for now, you poor thing.  At least you have spoken to Amanda and you have her advice.  Take it easy and try not to worry, hun.

Hello to everybody else!  Have a great day!


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

how are you all today.  Helen I was just about to join in with the nagging to call Amanda but then read your post saying you'd spoken to her.  You must be feeling so poorly hun.  I've had OHSS and it wasn't nice at all,  I looked 6 months pregnant and could hardly walk it was so painful.  I'm glad you've spoken to Amanda now though and had some advice,  ok, its not nice to have, but like the girls said, it could be you've got it because your little embies have implanted .

Sammy - are you still felling ok.

Em- what about you hun,  counting down the days

Redkay - haven't forgotten you, sending a big  

Dwrgi - how are you doing?  I know exactly what you mean about feeling fat, bloated and frumpy - i've already put 1/2 stone on and i'm only on day 2 of stimms.  I put weight on really easily though and I figered with all the protein shakes, fresh pineapple juice, full fat squashes etc, I must be eating an extra 500 off calories a day to what i'm used to.  Had to go and by loads of size 14's the other day as none of my trousers or jeans will do up!!!!!

Well,  we went to a BBQ last night at our local church, and I was up half the not alternating between heartburn and hot flushes and nausea!!!!!!  I sooooooooooooooo hate feeling sick, bit of a wimp when it comes to that!  Stomach still not too good today so just cant face my protein drinks at the mo - i'm going to have to have a double dose later I think.  I am convinced though I already have a cyst on my left ovary - you know when you can just feel it throbbing sometimes!!!! Just hoping I dont have to have it aspirated, last time I went ahead and had one drained without painkillers just to get it over with and it wasn't a nice experieince.  Oh well,  scan on Tuesday so we shall see

Hope everyone enjoys whats left of the weekend.  Helen, make sure you keep us posted hun, we're all concerned about you

Love and fairy dust 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks for the support ladies, 

Forgot to ask Amanda what pain killers are safe to take  Can I take co- codomal ?? X


----------



## Emnige

Helen-So glad you managed to get hold of Amanda. I hope you start to feel better soon and as the girls have said it may be a good sign. Only 3 more days to go until your Dps birthday and of course OTD, wishing you lots of luck. Not sure about co-codamal but paracetamol are fine xxxx

Redkay- I hope you are ok, thinking of you xxxx

Becca- You poor thing, hope you feel better today. Im still in bed, making the most of my last day off before returning to work tomorrow. Can't believe I've had a month off, it went quite quick! 

AFM - Dp is in work at the moment but should be home in about an hour, no plans for today, just a lazy one! Looking forward to Thursday and   all will be ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok  have a good day all  xxx


----------



## kara76

I know they are safe later in pregnancy but not surew about on the 2ww. I would stick with paracetamol so call amanda back and ask, she might need to know that u feel the need for pain relief .
How many days post et are u?


----------



## Helen85

I'm 8dp 5dt , dying to test but I know dp would be made so holding out xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, glad to hear things are ok, and it's looking positive by the sounds of it so massive good luck for otd,

becci, i'm doing fine havn't had and bleeding since that slight brown discharge on tuesday so it must of been a breakthrough bleed due to the fact my af was due that day and also i done another clearblue digital yesterday as it was otd and it was showing 3+ weeks so that has reassured me loads, just feels like forever waiting for scan now lol.

em, bet your feeling the same as me really that time seems to be going so slow lol. hope your feeling ok.

hi to dwrgi, mrs thomas, kara, jk1, hyperbexy, cath and anyone else i have forgotten to mention. lots of luck to you all.


----------



## ruby78

Afternoon ladies,

Helen I hope you feel better soon.  Take it easy 

Thanks Dwrgi, yes I am a bit apprehensive, dont really know what to expect!  Am hoping I have some nice eggies in there, my follies are producing well, so fingers crossed! Just cant wait for tomorrow now xx


----------



## sammy75

ruby, good luck for ec tomorow and i hope you get lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## ruby78

Thanks sammy, I hope so too xx


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Yeah feeling excited and nervous, can't wait for Thursday! How are you feeling? xxx
Ruby - Good luck for EC on Monday xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby - good luck for EC tomorrow


----------



## Cath34

Best of luck Ruby. x


----------



## jk1

Good luck for tmrw ruby xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Good luck Ruby xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

How are you doing Helen? Been thinking of you today, hoping you are doing ok


----------



## Helen85

Really not very well, can't walk up straight so got a bad back aswell as the rest of the pain  1hr and half left of a 13hr shift I could cry honestly . Coming to work tomorrow bit ringing my boss to say I'm going off sick after tomorrow just way to ill to be working, as u said before work isn't important . Will my dr give me a sick note if I go see him ?? Maybe a stupid question I know xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen! I assumed you were at home today - you shouldn't be working. Of course your GP will sign you off, many ladies take the whole 2ww off anyway. Please put yourself and your embies first. Take care x


----------



## Becca1507

Helen, you really should rest up hun, definately need to stay off work and put yourself first. 

Ruby, good luck for tomorrow

xxx

ps sorry for short message am on hubbys iPod and it takes me ages to type


----------



## Flash123

Good luck for today ruby xxx
Helen I hope you are feeling better today. Not many more sleeps. The 17th  is my mums birthday and I have a Really good feeling for you.

Morning everyone else, hope you are all ok today.


----------



## kara76

Ruby good luck today

Helen how are you

Liz how are u? My dads birthday 17th too


----------



## Helen85

Well tested this morning cause I was so ill yesterday and got my bfp , got a bit of blood in my discharge tho In work so phoned amanda crying my eyes out , she said to up my progesterone to 3 a day and see. My boobs aren't really hurting like they were either  think it's not good! , I've been sent home  from work tho so I'm Just resting and try not to stress to much x


----------



## kara76

Congratulations hun I knew it would be a bfp. Don't worry about ur boobs not hurting. I had no pregnancy signs


----------



## Helen85

Thanks kara , really can't let myself enjoy it tho cause of the blood just have to see over the next few days , not going back to work this week tho not risking anything x


----------



## sammy75

helen, congrats on your bfp and i had the same thing but it stopped pretty much as soon as it started i'm sure the resting and upped progestorone will stop the bleeding, take care.


----------



## Helen85

Thanks Sammy , hope im the same as u Hun . Fingers crossed . Congrats to u to Hun, can't remember if I've said it already lol xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Helen-I agree with what everybody has said.  Rest up and the increased progesterone will take care of the rest!  And may I say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!  Yay!!!  Am so happy for you, now try not to worry and put yourself first.  No getting off the couch-only to go to the fridge or the loo!!!

Lots of love, A
xxx

Ruby-hope it's going well for you!  So excited for you!!  Good luck!

xxxx

And hello to everybody else!  Hope you're all okay?


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

Helen - that is amazing news I am so pleased for you - congratulations.  Keep your feet up and hopefully all will be well.  I'm sure its just as Sammy was, and hopefully the extra progesterone will help.  How are you feeling physically today?

Sammy - hope all is still well with you

Ruby - waiting to hear how many lovely little eggs you got 

Liz, Kara, Mrs T, Em, Dwrgi - hello to you all.  How are you all doing?

AFM - i'm ok today I think - not feeling as poorly as I was, the only thing I am finding though, is that I am absolutely shattered constantly since I started treatment - has anyone else found that.  Off for my first follie scan tomorrow at 12 so hoping things are progressing well.

Catch up with you all later

Love xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen congratulations, glad to hear you are looking after yourself. Try not to worry x


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I knew it lol! Congratulations, so happy for you. As everyone has said make sure you get lots of rest. You must be over the moon xxx
Ruby - Hope all is good today thinking of you xxx
Becca - Glad you're feeling a little better. I was so tired during treatment. All the best for your scan tomorrow xxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks everyone for the Congrats  Xx


----------



## ruby78

Well am back from ET & we got 4 eggs!  am soo happy  .  

Lyndon was happy too, as we were only expecting 1 or 2!  He thinks we'll have 2 0r 3 fertilised by tomorrow to put back in, so fingers crossed.

Helen - congratulations on your BFP!  and yes you definately need to be resting, I have taken 2 weeks off work, you need to be nice & relaxed & chilled, its a very emotional & stressful time for everyone involved.

Am on sofa watching TV for the rest of the day now, have sent DH out to the golf range, cos he does my head in fussing!  lol! bless him.

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well too 

Susan xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Hi susan (ruby),

Many congrats on ur eggs, good luck too for ur phone call tomorrow. I dont blame you taking time off work, i've booked 2 1/2 weeks off too.

Best go as am in work so shouldn't be on internet really, just wanted to see how ur EC had gone

Bec xxx


----------



## sammy75

Becci, good luck for scan tomorow and hope you got some lovely follies growing in there.

Ruby, glad ec went well and good luck for the call re fertilization tomorow.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Helen85

Congrats ruby , hope ur feeling ok after ec . How did u find it ??Hope it went really smoothly  glad you got a better result than u thought u would  got my fingers crossed for ur phone call xx


----------



## Cath34

Congrats and well done Helen on your bfp. I knew it was going to be a ++++++ Increased progesterone should help with the bleeding and it should calm down soon. 
Ruby - well done on getting 4 eggs, happy days   Hopefully you will get good fertilisation. 

AFM - waiting for my nk retest results and TNF A levels to see when I need my next IVIG/IL drip!!!! Oh joy! Also waiting for HB scan. 
I haven't got sore (.) (.) yet either and did on my last pg so no two pg are the same I guess.


----------



## Emnige

Well done Ruby xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - congratulations huni - i'm really pleased for you - make sure you rest up hun!! xxx

Ruby - well done you for EC!!! fingers crossed for your call in the morning xxx

Hope everyone is ok - no news from me - still no AF - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## ruby78

Thanks everyone!  Am really excited for our call tomorrow, hope they've grown well and can have ET on Wednesday.

Helen, it was fine thanks, didnt feel any pain at all during EC, the worst bit was when Amanda was putting the needle in my hand! lol!  
Amanda was really impressed that I wasnt sleeping & was ready to go an hour later!Just have a bit of period like pain since, got my hot water bottle on standby & paracetamol

I dont know what am going to do with myself for 2 weeks now lol! its going to drive my hubby mad. xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Ruby-that's brilliant news on the ET!  I am sooooo excited and happy for you.  Absolutely no activity tonight-lots of rest and TLC.  Fingers crossed for your phone call.  Am thinking of you!

Hi Becca-I too am absolutely exhausted and have taken to my bed-it is 6.24pm!  It is defo the treatment.  Take it easy hun, and go with the flow!

Hello Everybody else-big hugs to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby well done! Good luck for your call from the lovely Lyndon


----------



## Helen85

Oh I'm glad ruby, I was the same . Was awake though the whole thing . Thought the pain after was much worse than the actual ec. Take it easy love make sure dh spoils u xx

Thanks jk I am , was trying to go on as normal even tho I was really ill. But when I saw the blood it scared the crap out of me . We were so happy this morning and then for that to happen really shocked me. Got to think of myself now work really is nothing in the bigger picture is it . How are u anyway hun xxx


----------



## newbie131

Helen - congratulations!  

Ruby - fingers crossed for the call tomorrow  

JK - like you, I'm just waiting waiting waiting!!!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all today?  Helen-I hope you feel a little bit better about the blood.  I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!  Try to stay positive!

Newbie and JK-hope your wait isn't going to be too long.  What a drag....

Ruby-hope you have a good call from Lyndon...  Fingers crossed for you!

Hi Cath, what are all the tests that you mention?  I've never heard of them before.  Excuse my ignorance.  

Hello Becca, Sammy, emnige, and everybody else!  Hope you're all okay??  What's happened to the summer, guys

AFM-can somebody tell me about when do you stop taking the Menopur?  I am on CD7 and have got one box and half a little bottle left-don't know if this will be enough as I'm on max dosage (45 units).....  Also, some clinics offer a hysteroscopy as part of the treatment, CRMW don't.  Is there a reason for this??  A friend on another thread had one at her clinic, and it was standard procedure.  Of course, now I'm worrying about that!  Always something to worry about, isn't there??  

Anyway, hope you all have a good day!  Lots of love, A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

dwrgi, i never had a hysterscopy on either treatment didn't think you needed to as ithought that was something they done before treatment but not sure, and menopur is usually done for around 11/12 days so ring the clinic and check with them incase you havn't got enough.

hi everyone else and hope your all feeling ok,

em, i bet it's getting harder for you to sleep at night now but not long now.


----------



## Helen85

Well off to the doctors At 11.30 see if I can get a Sick paper . Got my scan on the 30th august , just want it to be that now!!! Don't think I can bare waiting that long I swear x


----------



## ruby78

Morning ladies,

Well 3 of our 4 eggs have fertilised!  Lyndon was really pleased with them so wants to wait another day and do the transfer on Thursday, so he can pick the best 2 eggs to put back.  We are very happy with the result so far, fingers crossed

Dwrgi - a vial of Menopur on the strongest does, which I was on will last you just under 4 days, I had 4 boxes & they lasted me 12 days

Helen - hope you feel better soon, its a very anxious time isnt it, you'll be fine xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, your lucky having a scan date that early coz mine isn't until sep 1st and i will be 7 weeks 2 days so don't understand why mine is so late, it's driving me   already lol.

ruby, well done on your embies and good luck for et.

hi again to everyone else.


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry i haven't been around much but wanted to say huge congrats to Helen, wonderful news, it will probably feel like a long wait until your scan now! xx
Ruby - Well done on those lovely embies, sounds as though they are having fab care with Lyndon.  Good Luck for ET of Thursday xx
Hi to all, sorry just v busy at the moment but hope everyone is really well xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks hyper , just really scared things are going to go wrong  been signed off for 2 week tho and I've had my progesterone from the doctors with no problem so at least there's that , off till my scan so just going to take I really easy xx

God Sammy how is ur scan so late ?? Xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, don't know but it suits me fine as it happens to be my day of work anyway so atleast i won't have to arrange cover.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby great news on the embies, good luck for ET

Really busy at work at the mo so not finding much time to post but am keeping an eye out for news. Afm had my level 2 bloods done today so now £1205 lighter - yikes!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Ruby!  Brilliant news on the fertilized eggs!  Fantastic!  Fingers crossed for Thursday now!  I'm going for a scan there on Thursday-I'll look out for you!! 

Hello to everybody else!  Hope you're all okay??


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen, Do you mind me asking whereabouts you live? You're quite lucky getting progesterone off your GP mine refused to prescribe it so we had to pay for some with CRMW. How are you feeling?

Ruby - Well done on your embies hun xxx

AFM - Got a stinking cold, it was my first day back at work yesterday for a month but I booked half day today to come home and just slept all afternoon!


----------



## Helen85

Hi em i live in the Pontardawe which is in the Swansea valleys . My doctors hav always been great , all my blood test were done with them and they never questioned  it . Im not feeling great i will say . Sorry to hear ur not feeling well xx

Ruby - Welldone done on ur fab follies  you'll be pupo before u know it xxx

Mrs t- wow that is a lot of cash !!! , really hope it gives u the answers u crave, u deserve it Hun  xx

Afm- still look bloody 6 months pregnant and extremely uncomfortable . Just so glad I've got some time off to recover . No more blood tho which im hoping is a good sign Xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey Helen, no more blood is a brilliant sign, and I'm glad that things are righting themselves!  Hopefully you will start to feel a bit more comfortable soon, sounds like a complete nightmare!

Big hugs to you!
x


----------



## kara76

ruby great news well done

how is everyone?

just a gentle reminder that this is  cycle buddies thread and can any successful treatment chat pop over to the relavant thread on the main south wales board.


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

how is everyone today?  Isn't it the birthday 'day' for most brothers, fathers and other halves on this thread .  My hubbies bday is in 5 days time - have noooooo idea what to do for that.

Ruby - that is fantastic news on your little embies  - fingers crossed they will be settling in nicely in a few days time.

Em - are you starting to feel pregnant yet?

Helen - sound really positive that you had a little bleed and then nothing, are you going to still test today?

Dwgri - how are you feeling with everything?  Do you know when your EC is likely to be yet?

Mrs T - Wow, and wow again.  THats expensive ......  however, it will of course be worth it if you get the results you need.

Hello to everyone else I haven't named personally.

AFM - well,  I had my first follie scan with Amanda yesterday and all is well .  SHe said I had lots of follies and they are about 5mm I think.  Amanda said now its time to start to play with my dosage of Menopur and try to grow them so i'm now on 150 for 2 days, then one day of 75 then I have another scan Friday morning.  Hoping for EC the end of next week.  I was so relieved I didn't have any huge cysts,  I did have lots of small ones but thats normal for me.

Hope you all have good days today

Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant to hear that you have follies and NO cysts!!  Wow, you must be so pleased!  Hope the Menopur does its work.  Fingers crossed for you hun!

I'm okay, thanks for asking!  I have my second scan tomorrow, CD9, and we will see how much longer I need to inject until.  Feel very tired all the time and had night sweats the other night-all to do with the drugs, I gather!  Just trying to drink 2 ltrs of water every day and as much protein as I can take on!!

Hello to everybody!  Hope you're all feeling good?

Lots of love,
Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

becci, well done on your follies,

dwrgi, shouldn't be much longer for you, hopefully you will get a date for ec tomorow when you have your scan so good luck.

em, good luck for scan tomorow and can't wait to hear if it's 1 or 2.

helen, hope your starting to feel a bit better,

hi to ruby, hyperbexy, kara, mrs thomas, cath, newbie, and anyone i have forgotten to mention.

afm, not much happening just feel like time is going so slow and i can't wait to go back to work as iv'e never been so bored lol.


----------



## Becca1507

Of course, Em- its your scan tomorrow - I bet you're soooooooooooooooooooo excited, we're all going to be watching to board all day to see if you're going to be a proud mummy of 1 or 2 little bundles of joy .  

Dwgri - night sweats - I know exactly what you mean.  I'm flushing loads during the day too, its a nightmare isn't is.  Oh and running to the loo all the time too.  It will all be worth it but these drugs do have some weird and wonderful side effects, I too am so exhausted, i'm flat out by 8.30 every night and am still shattered when I get up the next morning. Mind you, if our treatments are positive - (cross everything ), then no doubt we will be exhausted all the time with gorgeous little babies to look after 

Helen - you feeling any better hun?

Sammy - all exciting for you too .  At least when you're in work your mind is occupied I guess so time will fly by until your scan.

Well,  of for some lunch at the pub now girlies, speak to you later

Love Bec xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well.  

Looking forward to my transfer tomorrow, had a call from Lyndon earlier, embies are progressing as they should so fingers crossed we'll have 2 perfect 1s going back in tomorrow.   

Cant wait ! xxx


----------



## sammy75

ruby, good luck for et tomorow.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby - good luck for ET, bet you can't wait


----------



## ruby78

Thanks ladies,

Yes, Mrs T I cant wait!  We are both excited and looking forward to it xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Ruby-I'm keeping all fingers crossed for you!

Try and rest tonight!

Lots of love,
Axxx


----------



## Emnige

Good luck ruby xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Good luck Ruby, enjoy seeing your little lovlies on the screen and then safely in your tum xx
Becca well done on your lovely follies, hope you have another brillaint scan on Friday, you'll be PUPO before you know it xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies,

Helen - congratulations amazing so very pleased for you!

Em - good luck with scan today.

Ruby- hope et went well!

Everyone else hi 

Arm -  I've spent a week doing family things and sulking and am now ready to getvback on the horse. I have an appointment with Amanda for a debriefing this afternoon, has anyone got a list of questions they used for such an appointment to give me some ideas? 

Cheers k


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay, good to hear from you. I've got a list of follow up questions I used before, I'll try and send them to you. Hope it works cos I'm on my phone. Let us know how the appt goes x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!  How are you all today??

Really stoopid question, but what clothes do I need for egg collection-dressing gown, nightdress, slippers  Can I wear pyjamas  Sorry if it is just a plain daft question.

Redkay-really pleased to see you!  Hope you're okay hun?  

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning girls, just a quickie as am on phone. Dwgri have u got your EC date now then? When is it? I think u have to take nightdress, dressing gown and slippers, no pjs. 

Helen - any news hun?

Hi to everyone else

Love bec xx

Ps redkay nice to see u back x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks Becca!  Defo need to buy a nightdress, as my flimsy numbers won't cut the mustard, obviously, and might give them all a heart attack.  

I have just had my second scan (it's CD9 for me), and I am so pleased as Debs (?) found 9 follicles, which nobody coudl quite believe as myh amh is so low!  There were five in one ovary and 4 in the other all ranging from 9-12 mm.  So, egg collection is either next Wednesday or Thursday, depending on what next Monday's scan reveals.  She was also really pleased with the womb lining, so everybody is delighted with the progress so far.  Of course, I appreciate that not all follicles will contain eggs, I hope that this means they get a good number in collection.

There is no chance that I will ovulate on my own, is there?  I have heard of this happening with people on other threads..  That would be an absolute nightmare..

How did ET go Ruby?  I'm thinking of you!

Lots of        to everybody!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

em, can't wait to hear news of your scan so don't make us wait too long lol.

ruby, hope et went well and you are now pupo.

redkay, nice to see you back and i wish you all the luck for next cycle and good luck for appt today,

hi mrs t, becci, kara, dwrgi, hyperbexy, cath and helen, and anyone i have missed.


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

just a fleeting visit before I go out.

Dwgri - thats fantastic news.  We may have our EC on same day .  What time is your scan on Monday?  i've got one at 2.30

Hello to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - My scan is at 2! Can't wait! Will update you as soon as I get back xxx
Redkay - Hope your appnt goes well this afternoon, never know might see you there xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok. I'm still full of a cold but feeling a little better than yesterday xxx


----------



## ruby78

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all well

Well ET went really well, we've got 2 lovely good quality embies on board!  Please stick!

Here's to the dreaded 2ww xx


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi- congrats , I have low amh too and I know how amazing it to be told of so many follicles!  I had 9/10 follicles (also beyond all expectations) I got 5 eggs on that first round on my second round with DHEA I had 10 follicles on the final scan and got 11 eggs (Im also not sure how that happened! Good luck for everything!

Em- my appt isn't until 5 so I imagine you will have left hours before I get there, good luck I'm laying bets on twins! 

Mrst -cheers again for the questions

Ruby - congrats on being PUPO! 

K x


----------



## sammy75

ruby, congrats on being pupo.


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks guys, I am so excited but I realise that this doesn't mean a BFP so I have got to be stoic about it all!

Hey Becca, I'm there at 11.30 on Monday!!  How strange to think!  Good luck for your scan!

Ruby-brilliant news.  I am so pleased for you on being PUPO!!  Marvellous.  Try and relax as much as you can now!

Hello to everybody else!  Can somebody please tell me if there is a likelihood that I will ovulate on my own??  Am worried about that as I'm CD9 (their books), CD10 in mine, and normally ovulate on CD13-15.  If they do egg collection next Thursday, I'll be CD 16 (CD17).  What if the bird has flown, so to speak?  Does Menopur stop you ovulating?  I have NO idea!

Thanks again and huge hugs to you all!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Dwrgi, it is the suprecur that stops you ovulating and you should have a trigger shot to do about 36 hrs before ec which is what makes u ovulate.


----------



## Emnige

Ruby - Congrats being PUPO xxx

AFM - I just wanted to say quickly that I know this is a cycle buddies thread and my cycle is over now but you've all been there for me and i'd like to be there for you also throughout your journeys so I hope you don't mind me sticking around and keeping an eye on all you all. Just a quick update you can read the fully story in my diary if you want to. Had our first scan today and we are expecting twins, so very happy and feel so very lucky. Do have to go back for another scan in a weeks time as my ovaries are quite swollen, apparantly one is the same size as my uterus which isn't too clever.

Hope everyone is ok and wishing you all the best of luck in your journeys xxx


----------



## Helen85

Ruby- Congrats Hun hope ur 2ww goes really quick for u and u get your bfp  xx

Dwrgi- sounds like ur cycle is coming along nicely . Good look for ur next scan Monday  and ec next week xx

Sammy- how u feeling Hun , god this wait for scan is so much worse isnt it!!! Xx

Redkay- thanks sweetheart , just so gutted u didn't have the same result ! Glad to hear ur getting the ball rolling for ur next step 3rd time lucky I say, loads of luck for ur appointment with Amanda xxx

Becca- u do sound like u have had alot of all the crap side affects  feel for u Hun the flushes and the night sweats really can't be very good , it'll be all over before u know it and you'll have some lovely follies on bored.  xxx 

Mrs t - how are you, how long till u get your results back from ur level 2 immunes?  Xxx

Hyper- how are u lovely ?? When do u get to do ur fet ?? Hope it's not to long xx

Emnige- big Congrats hun!! U feeling ok?? Xx

Afm- still not well  stomach swelling has gone down slightly by still so uncomfortable .
Praying it won't be long till I feel better again


----------



## sammy75

Em, massive congrats to you and dh.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks both, feel very excited and very lucky! xxx


----------



## jk1

Em - congratulations huni xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, it feels as though time is standing still for me lol,

jk, any sign of af yet so you can get started.


----------



## kara76

Em congratulations and of course stick around to support others. U sure r a lucky girl

Will post more later

I do read all the time


----------



## Helen85

Hyper sorry asking u about when your doing ur fet , totally got u and jk mixed up. Don't know where my head is at the moment xx


----------



## ruby78

Congratulations em fab result! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say congrats to Em, we all knew it would be twins!

Ruby congrats on being pupo

Redkay hope your appt went well

Glad follies are doing well Becca and dwrgi 

Afm went to see my dad straight from work cause it's his birthday tomorrow and as I was leaving I reversed into his car - oops, what a birthday present. Not a mark on my car but a couple of scuffs on his. Bless him he was more worried about me feeling bad than his car but I still felt terrible. Crap end to a crap day for me :-(


----------



## Becca1507

Hi girls

Wow - its quite quiet on here today where is everybody?

Arrrrrrrrrr Mrs T - sending you huge       .  You sound really down. 

Dwgri - how are you today hun?  not long to go now til EC, are you getting excited?

Helen - sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly lovely, I hope you feel better soon.  

Em - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, am so pleased for you.  Twins - thats such fantastic news.  Wishing you every luck and happiness

Ruby - congrats to you on your PUPO.  WHen is your test date?

Redkay - nice to see you back, best of luck for your appointment with Amanda.

Sammy - is time still standing still for you - is it worse than the 2ww??

Anyone else I haven't named personally - Hello and  

AFM - well,  had scan this morning with Debs.  Am a little confused as i was sure on Tuesday Amanda said I had loads of follicles but looking at my notes today Deb said there was nothing on the scan!!!  Anyway,  good news is my lining is now really good, and I have 9 follices on each all at about 10mm.  I'm a bit behind as they expected me to be about 12mm by now, but they are going careful with the drugs so thats why apparently.  I have to have another scan on monday, one on Weds and then hopefully EC on Friday or Saturday next week.

Hope everyone has fab weekends xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Congrats Em, I am really plesed for you and DP, lovely to have all of this positive news xx
Helen - sorry you are still feeling so poorly, hopefully not for much longer, keep resting.  Don't worry about the FET, thought you knew something I didn't for a minute  xx
Becca - those follies are doing brilliantly, sounds as though you're going to have a bumper crop.  Good luck for Monday xx
Mrs T - what can I say, gutted for you hon and sending    Hopefully next week will be a better one  xx
Redkay - I really hope your follow-up with Amanda went well, really thinking of you and sending loads of   xx
Dwrgi - good luck to you as well on Monday for some lovely large follies xx
Ruby - congrats on being PUPO and keep resting up, hope you don't get 2ww madness xx
Jo- how you doing chick? xx
Sammy - good luck with the waiting, it must feel as though you've been waiting forever one way and another xx
Kara- hope all is well with you and Tyler and DH okay xx
Sorry if I haven't mentioned you but have a fab weekend all xx


----------



## sammy75

hyper, this is definately the worst wait so far it's like when your a kid at christmas and you think by going to sleep early will make the next day come quicker lol but the days aren't going quick enough it's driving me  .

hi to everyone else today and hope you are all ok.


----------



## ruby78

Hi Everyone,

Becca my test date is 2nd september, cant come quick enough!  lol  
Hopefully it'll be positive news! 

Hope everyone is well & enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello guys!  How are you all?

I am thinking of all of you, whether you have your 2WW or waiting for scan or waiting for EC, or whatever!  It's all a matter of WAITING!!!  

Hey Ruby-fingers crossed that you have good news on Sept 2nd!  xx

Hi Sammy, how are you? x

Thanks Hyperbexy for your wish for my Monday scan!  I'm not expecting any more than the 9 they found yesterday.  I just hope we get the date for EC.  Eeeeek!!  How are you hun? xx

Hi Becca-thanks for asking, I'm okay!  Spent the day getting my house sorted for my new tenants-my parents came up from Pembrokeshire to help me.  They are marvellous.  I'm sure that the follciles would have been there with Amanda's scan-especially as they are 10mms, sounds like an oversight with the notes.  But, 9 on each side sounds fantastic!  I bet you are soooooo excited!  Good luck with your scan on Monday!  Enjoy your weekend hun! xx

Hey Mrs Thomas, oh no, what a disaster!  At least it was only your dad's car!!!  Some days are just the worst aren't they??  Hope you're okay now? xx

Hello Kara, Helen, JK and everybody else on here!  Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all you lovely ladies, I'm on my phone whilst DH is having an eye test so not much chance for Personals! 

Em - I bloody knew it twins! Amazing so very pleased for you! 

Sammy & Helen - not too long and you'll be finding out too how very exciting! Good luck! 

MrsT, kara, bexy, becca, etc. - Thanks to every ones best wishes they're most appreciated! 

AFM - the meeting with Amanda went well and we gained lots of info. After weighing everything up we are seriously considering doing our next cycle with donor eggs. Alhough we made it to blast their quality wasn't optimal which reduces our chances by loads when you take my amh into account. The clinic now import egs from eastern europe so we have it all done in llantrisant we can even request red hair! 

Having spoken to my parents they can fund one more cycle and when a OE cycle costs £5000 with drugs and offers about 10-20% chance and a DE cycle costs £7500 and offers 50-55% chance it seems a no brainer without the emotional factor of not having my own biological child. But more than anything I want a baby!!!


----------



## Helen85

Hi redkay, I know can't wait. I'm a nervous wreck tho thinking something is going to go wrong !! 
So glad to hear u had a Good appointment with Amanda and u sound really positive when do u think u will do ur De cycle ?? Bet your glad u can request red hair  I have red hair aswell so I would feel the same and want to have someone that had the same colouring as me if I was having de. So nice of ur parents to help u out they sound brilliant . Hope ur feeling Alright about I all sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Redkay- lol thanks Hun! You did always say twins! Glad that your appointment went well. It's great that your parents are able to help you out, they sound very supportive. When do you think you will cycle next? 

Helen- how are you Hun?

Sammy- hope your well x

Ruby- it'll be OTD before you know it, although the 2nd week does go slower. Do u think u will be tempted to test early? 

Hi everyone else hope your all ok and having a good w/e xxx


----------



## ruby78

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Em - not sure if I will test early, depends how I feel next week really, have a busy Bank Holiday weekend coming up to keep my mind off it.  Just hope we have some good news too, could certainly do with it!  13 days & counting! lol  

Baby dust & luck to all xxx


----------



## Emnige

Ruby - Having a busy bank holiday w/e will help keep you occupied. Sending you lots of   and   you get your BFP hun xxx


----------



## Helen85

Ruby- Your test day will be here before u know it Hun, u feeling any different ?? 

Em- having loads of cramps freaking me right out if I'm honest . Hope ur well xx

Afm- don't feel safe to go on to the other thread yet feel like I'm tempting fate. Hope u guys don't mind me stick round here for a while xx

Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend xx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay - I'm so pleased it went well for you, you sound so positive which is excellent.  You're quite right its a no brainer with 50% chance with de's.  I had no idea you could request specifics, it does make it far more appealing to me, especially knowing it can all be done at CRMW too.  Do you know how many eggs you get for your £7.5k, or is that a bit specific?

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## ruby78

Em -  yes its my birthday on Thursday, and family are down from London on the weekend, so be out & about with them, a bit gutted I cant drink on Sat but it'll all be worth it in the end & fingers crossed we get our BFP!

Helen - not really, feeling tired, but think thats all the drugs i've been on & have got a bit of a sore tummy at mo, I think its cos the nurse was pressing hard with the scanner for Amanda to see what she was doing with ET.  It was really sore yesterday, but better today, hoping be feeling better again tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - What sort of cramping is it? It's very common this early on as its a sign your uterus is expanding. I had some light cramping early on too, try not to worry Hun xxx

Ruby - Happy birthday for Thursday!


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone today, hope your all doing ok with your cycles, 2ww, and wait for the first scan,

not much going on with me just wishing the time away lol but apart from that i'm feeling fine,

good luck to those with upcoming ec,et and the 2ww.


----------



## Redkay75

Em & Helen - yep I'm very lucky with my parents they are unbelievably supportive.

Helen - red heads rule (although I have to dye my hair now as they grey has dulled it thoroughly.) it was my DH who is set on the red hair although it does certainly appeal to me.

Bexy - you get 8 eggs Amanda said to expect to have 6 fertilised accounting for defrost, etc. The eggs are mostly from ladies in their mid late 20s who have proven fertility. All donors are hfea registered so any child can try and trace their donor at 18 if they wished, but really for me that's not an issue, although it may for others. 

Ruby - happy birthday for Thursday hope it takes your mind off the wait! 

Sammy - just hold in there not long now!


----------



## kara76

Redkay glad your appointment went well. Sounds like that could well be your way forward. I have a few friend with donor concieved children and it funny how it never really enters my head anymore cause the babies are theirs no matter what. My parents are brill supporting you financally cause its such a massive burden

Helen totally understand your not ready to move on over and you will feel ready at some point I'm sure, we are all here for you


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls can i join you? 

I'm starting a FET cycle at CRMW after 2 failed ICSIs.  Looking for other people's experiences of FET really & any tips or advice.  Have tried to read back and get to know your stories but the thread is HUGE so forgive me...and it's late!

Belle


----------



## sammy75

hi belle, i have just done a natural fet cycle and got a bfp just waiting for scan on the 1st sep to confirm pregnancy and to see if there is 1 or 2 in there, good luck with your treatment and there isn't really alot to do with a natural fet as i just had to have a scan on day 10 of cycle to check lining and then do ovulation tests and as soon as ovulation is detected i had to ring the clinic so they could work out when to do embryo transfer which is usually based on how old the embryo's were when frozen and mine were 3 day old. but if you are doing medicated fet then i don't know what happens with that but i'm sure someone will come and give some information.


----------



## Emnige

Welcome to the thread Belle


----------



## Helen85

Welcome to the thread belle  I've just had my bfp after a fresh cycle with crmw, they are brilliant and all the ladies on here are such a support  xx

Thanks kara  xx


----------



## Emnige

FYI...... CRMW have changed their name to CRGW which stands for Centre for Reproduction and Gynaecology Wales xxx


----------



## kara76

I noticed the name change last night while looking at prices.

I will update the name change as soon as I can get near a computer


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I hope you've all had a good weekend??  

Nice to see you Redkay-the egg donation sounds like a no brainer.  And your parents sound fab!  

Hi Belle-welcome to the thread!  Hope your time here is short! x

Hi to you all!  Thinking of you and hope that the 2WWs, and the waiting for EC and ET, or scans, aren't proving to be too much of a test!  I'm sending huge hugs to you all!

AFM-I've got my next scan tomorrow, and they will tell me the date of EC (probs Wednesday or Thurs).  Yikes....  I'm completely sick of chicken!!!  

Huge           to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Dwrgi good luck for scan tomorow,

Hi everyone else hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Redkay75

Dwrgi - good luck for scan today! (N.b. Your name changes to Fargo on iPhone predictive text)

Belle baby- welcome to the thread! 

Have a great day everyone

K x


----------



## Becca1507

Good morning ladies

Welcome Belle - nice to have you join us .  This thread really is a godsend, there is so much support and friendship on here.

Dwgri - good luck for your scan - I have mine today at 2.30, hoping to find out when my EC is to, although on Friday Deb said it will probably be Friday or Saturday

Helen - you feeling better hun?

Em - all ok with you?

Redkay - your parents do sound lovely, its so nice to have a supportive family, mine are fantastic too, i'm very lucky

Sammy - 1 day less til scan date now 

Hello to everyone else I haven't named personally

AFM - all ok I think although I am a little worried about todays scan, as my ovaries feel so swollen and sore.  Am praying now that I haven't started to overstim . That has been my worst fear!

Well,  hi ho, hi ho, its off to work we go.

Speak to you all later

Love and     xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Becca-mine feel exactly the same, especially when I need to pee.  I think it's just because the follicles are getting bigger, but I will ask about this today too.  I don't think we need to worry.  (Well, I only have 9 follies, so I'm sure I can't overstim!).

Good luck with your scan and take it easy hun!

Hello to everybody else!  Hey, Kay, love the Fargo reference!!!  Hope you're okay hun?

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby78

Welcome Belle

Good luck to those of you with scans today!

I'm just chilling this week, counting down the days on my 2 ww!  

Baby dust & luck to all xxx


----------



## Helen85

Why The name change then?? Does anyone know x


----------



## Emnige

Helen - This is what it says on CRMW's website: *After a very successful year helping people with infertility we are changing our name to to Centre for Reproduction and Gynaecology Wales (CRGW). Still offering outstanding service, outstanding care and value, BUT NOW, the added benefit of all reproductive gynaecology services.* How have you been hun?

Becca - I'm good thanks, tired and have a bit of nausea but ok otherwise. How are you hun?

Ruby - Hope you're keeping relaxed on your 2ww  xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I hope that you are all okay?  

Becca-how did your scan go today?  I was thinking of you!  have you had a date for EC?  Did you ask about your tender ovaries?  I hope that all went well?  

Had my scan with Debs this morning and we found eight follicles in one ovary and at leat four in the other, although I counted at least another two, but they seemed quite small.  The lining is also looking really good, so Debs was beaming.  Hope that's a good sign  Anyway, will probably have EC on Wednesday or Thursday and trigger either tonight or tomorrow night-I'm waiting for her to phone with the precise details.  Probably Thursday now, as it has gone 6pm-surely she would have rung by now?  Anyway, she said that considering my age and amh it's highly unlikely I'll have enough eggs to go to blasto, and said that it was not 'impossible' to get pregnant with my amh, which didn't fill me with hope, but you gotta hope!!!!  

Anyway, enough of me!  I hope you are all well-and am sending big hugs your way!
Amandaxxxxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Dwrgi glad your scan went well.  I have a low AMH & am 38, we had 5 follies on 1 side & 4 on the other & had 4 eggs from them & I now have 2 lovely 8 cell embryos on board.  We didnt have any to blasto or to freeze but were very happy with our result & quality & just hoping now we get our BFP!!!  So please dont lose hope xx

fingers crossed & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks so much for this! I think that Debs has scared me a bit as she keeps referring to my low amh but there are people who have got pregnant with the tiniest amh level, so have got to remain positive!  Your results sound amazing!!  I'd be delighted with that as well.  How are you coping with the 2WW?  Hope you're okay?  

Hello Everybody-hope you're all having a good night

Amanda rang me tonight and said that EC is on Wednesday morning, and trigger tonight at 10.15.  Yikes.  She is happy as there are 8 follicles that will be the right size by Weds.  So, fingers crossed we'll get some good eggs too!!!

Just had another deliciously unexciting chicken meal!  Do people ever eat chicken again after IVF?

Lots of love and good luck and best wishes to you all!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck with trigger Dwrgi. Glad you're keeping positive, hope EC goes well and you're on your 2ww before you know it x


----------



## sammy75

Dwrgi, hope trigger went well and enjoy your drug free day tomorow and good luck for ec,

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Afm, getting really bad aching feeling low down and keep running to the toilet coz it feels like af is coming, hope it stops as It is really freaking me out.


----------



## Emnige

Dwrgi - Hope trigger went well. All the best for EC tomorrow xxx


----------



## ruby78

Dwrgi - yes, we are really pleased with the result too, and hoping & praying we get our BFP!  just remember its quality not quantity!  Am coping ok thanks, just chilling as off work until next Weds.  and good luck for your EC tomorrow

Hope everyone's ok today xx


----------



## BexyPob

Amanda - huge good luck for tomorrow, very exciting! Try not to fret about Debbie's comments because it only takes one good one.  I have friends who have been told similar and have gone on to get their BFP's you just never know how nature will work in your favour chick.  And no it takes me at least a couple of months after treatment to ever feel like chicken again   I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx 

Hi to all xx


----------



## Becca1507

Afternoon girlies

How is everyone today?  

Sammy - are you feeling better now hun?  Have the pains in your back gone?  Try to just rest if you can.  have you spoken to Amanda, maybe she could put your mind at rest?

Helen - hope you're doing ok.

Em - Nausea is horible, but at least its because of the best reason possible

Ruby - are the weeks dragging for you?  Let hope you're another BFP very soon 

dwgri - am so pleased you've got your EC tomorrow.  How are you feeling about it?  How many days were you stimming for altogether?  Will be thinking of you - what time have you got to be there? 

AFM - Hmpffffffh.  feeling very frustrated at the mo.  Well,  I had my scan yesterday and Debs counted 7 follicles on the right ovary, and about 12 on the left.  However, after 12 days of stimming they are still only 12 mm so instead of having EC the end of this week which we originally thought, its now likely to be Sunday / Monday.  I know I shouldn;t complain but i just feel so frustrated because I had myself all set up, and I just want to get moving now and see how many eggs we have.  On top of that I am getting fed up now with being so bloated and uncomfortable, I was hoping I was nearly there.  i suppose on a positive note, at least they are growing even if it is slowly, and the main thing is that I haven't overstimmed.  I am now on 150 a day from hear on in so hopefully that will give things a boost .  I now have another scan tomorrow at 11, and then a scan again on Friday at 8am.

Sorry to whinge ladies - just feeling a bit frustrated and weepy today and knew you'd understand.

Love baby dust and     

xxxxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Becca - yes the days are dragging! 6dpt today & its driving me mad!  Just glad I have a busy weekend which hopefully will take my mind off it a bit

 & hope it'll be a BFP!

You'll get there, better they're growing slow than too fast!

Baby dust & luck to all xxx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - Ph hun, it's so frustrating but as Ruby said better that they grow slow than fast as you don't want OHSS. My tx finished a while ago now but i'm still very bloated, can't wait for my OHSS belly to go!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I'm reading all the time

Sorry no personals but you know who you are lol. I can't post very well using my phone

Re debs comment. I will put money on it she didn't mean to cause any concern, we often hold on to anything remotely negative, I know I did. Low amh is thought to effect ovarian response not nessersery egg quaility and even is embryo is of lesser quaility that doesn't mean no baby. Once that embryo is implantated its all in the lap of the gods! 
As long as you get 1 embryo to transfer there is a chance

Re slow growing follies. Very common and much better than over stimming and having a cancelled cycle, slow and steady often produces really nice eggis so stay postive

Hiya everyone


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, just a quick post to wish all those with upcoming appts, ec, et and 2ww good luck and those of you cycling atm good luck for your follie scans, and hope the drugs not giving you too many side effects.

good luck to you all.


----------



## BexyPob

Becca - sorry to hear your frustrating news especially when you had got your head around when EC would be.  Kara's right though better to be slow and steady  xx

For anyone that is interested there is a prog on tonight BBC1 about 10.30am 'I'm Pregnant with their baby' - no idea what it'll be like but I'm baby obsessed so I'll give it a look xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dwrgi - good luck for tomorrow, they'll look after you really well. Keep us posted

Becca - big hugs, this process is really tough but the girls are right - definately the best plan to go slow and steady

Ruby - you sound pretty sane for 6 days in. Hope it lasts, lol

Bexy - hiya lovely, I'll be taping it - can only watch those kind of programmed on the weekend when I can cry as much as I want !

Kara - been thinking of you this week, glad it's going well

Hi everyone else


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies,
Just returned from our wonderful 16 day cruise and am ready to try again. Ate and drank far too much though and put on 8lb!!! Must try and lose at least that before ET, impossible I think. Well, received my LH sticks in the post and AF started today. Reading the instructions I start testing from day 11 onwards and then inform clinic when i get a result, this natural FET is all new to me. Hope everyone is doing well, I see there has been a few BFP since I have been away and a name change for the clinic!


----------



## Helen85

hello dizzy 
glad you had a lovely holiday , bet it was so nice to get away and just forget about everything!! bet its taken your mind off the wait before starting treatment . hope your are well . wishing you loads of luck with your fet hun xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - so glad you had a great holiday. Wow, you're on the way again - praying for you hun, make sure you keep me posted x


----------



## sammy75

Dizzy glad to see you back and good luck for your fet cycle,

Mrs thomas, are you still cycling in oct? I'm posting of my phone so can't see your sig,

I will be praying that this is your time and dizzy.

Good luck everyone else and I really hope the bfp's keep coming.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sammy, not sure when I'll be ready - depends on the immune tests and I need to repeat one at the end of Sept. October is a nightmare month in work so I may wait until November. Hopefully it'll be worth the wait !


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quickie as I'm on my phone and I keep writing and then losing long entries, very annoying!

Amanda- good luck for today! 

Dizzy - welcome back!

K x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I hope that you are okay-I'm thinking of you and sending you all big  !

I've just come back from EC and feeling really weepy-is this normal  Despite there being at least 12 follicles, they got TWO eggs and I am so disappointed.  Amanda seemed positive and said they looked like two good ones, and that two is better than none, but I'm not so naive as to think that two will lead to a BFP.  Neither might fertilize, etc. etc.  I am just so fed up; I had hoped for five at least, considering the follicle numbers.  Is all this worth this pain?  I don't know.  It doesn't feel like it at the moment!

Sorry for my doom-mongering.  Just have to wait to hear from Lyndon now, although I'm really not that hopeful.

Lots of love to you all, and hope you're all okay!

Also, thank you so much for your kind wishes-it is such a support and has helped me such a lot!  You are all brilliant!

Amandaxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Amanda big massive hugs. Weepy after disappointment is normal. Fingers crossed for fertilsations, I hope u get 2 embryos.
Hugs. 
We got 2 embryos frm 6 eggs last cycle and I was gutted but it can work huni


----------



## sammy75

Dwrgi, sorry your disapointed but hopefully you got good eggs there to give you 2 beutiful embies to go back in a couple of days.

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## magz1

hi amanda, i`ve just done FET been too scared to post here before, but can confirm after transferring 2 embryos got BFP this morning. I`m 42 and have low amh so there is hope. Keep thinking positive. Hope u have a great call from lyndon in the morning xxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Amanda - bless you I agree with kara I think it's perfectly normal to feel weepy. Hopefully you'll get a great call from Lyndon and remember it only takes one! 

Thinking of you! 

Magz - congrats on your BFP! 

K x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you all so much, it's so hard, isn't it, this rollercoaster journey  I feel like a complete basket case. 

Both Lyndon and Amanda have rung-honestly, they are THE best.  They are really pleased with egg quality thus far and my partner's SA was great too.  Just have to will those eggs to fertilize.  

This is complete mental torture (sorry for the am dram but I'm sure that you ALL know what I mean!).

Thank you so much for your support-it means SUCH a lot!  

Hope you are all okay?  I'm sending you lots of love and big    !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Amanda - big hugs and as the girls say it's completely understandable for you to feel upset, it's such an emotional time, sending loads of   It does only take one and Magz posting goes to prove that it works against all of the odds.  Hughe good wishes for a wonderful call from Lyndon xxxxxx
Magz1 - congratulations and thanks very much for posting it really helps to hear some positive news from ladies in my age group xxx
Dizzy - welcome back and straight back into it, don't bother loosing the weight when you get your bfp you'll put weight on anyway  Good luck with your FET xxx


----------



## ruby78

Amanda - as I said yesterday, I have a low AMH & only had 9 follices, out of 4 eggs only 3 fertilised & only 2 were good enough to put back!  And now have 2 great quality embies on board!  so pleased dont be dishartened, chin up & wait for Lyndons call tomorrow to let you know how they are progressing, I'm sure it'll be good news.  

and to everyone else - hope everyone ok & coping well in wherever you are on your journey.

AFM - 7dpt today & so cant wait for next week to come.  Its my birthday tomorrow, so out for lunch with hubby & mam & dad & sis & her children so that'll take my mind off it, & family down from Stevenage on the weekend to keep me busy for a few more days!   & hope for oiur BFP next week!

love & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Amanda - sorry it was disappointing for you, it's perfectly normal to be weepy - let it all out hun. Big hugs and all the luck in the world for your call tomorrow

Magz - congrats!

Ruby - happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## Helen85

Amanda - sending you loads of pma and hugs . As all the ladies have said it only takes one . Keeping my fingers crossed for ur call xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Amanda - fingers crossed, thinking of you, good luck for your call

Magz - big congrats did you have a medicated or natural cycle? great to hear BFP from FET at our age


----------



## Dwrgi

Thank you so much everybody! You are ALL

*ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!
xxxxxx*


----------



## magz1

thanx everyone now just the wait until the scan. it was medicated FET. xx


----------



## kara76

Ladies there is a new report out saying stress does not effect ivf result! I am given itv an interview tomorrow and I think it will be on the news tomorrow night.


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

how is everyone today?

Dwgri - am sending you the biggest squishy   in the world and lots of love and positive thoughts.  Good luck for your call today from Lyndon, if your eggs were good quality then i'm sure everything will be fine.  It only takes one embryo to get pregnant hun so you still have a great chance.

Ruby - Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Ruby, Happy Birthday to you  - hope you have a fantastic day with your family, and the best birthday present in the world next week on your test day.

Helen - you still feeling poorly hun?

Em, hyperbexy, dizzy, redkay, Mrs T, Kara and anyone else i've missed - hello to you all.  Oh and Magz1 a huge congratulations 

Afm - well  my scan yesterday was ok I guess - still feeling frustrated a little but also Debs has put positive thoughts into my head too.  On Monday,  all my follies were round the 10 - 12mm stage, but yesterday, only 2 days later my left ovary is going strong (1 at 16mm, 1 at 15mm 3 or 4 at 14+mm, and the rest between 12 and 13+),  however for some reason my right is going alot slower - I have a few around 12+ and 1 or at 13+.  So now EC looks as if it could be pushed back even further to next Tues / Weds Debs said - although that does depend on my left ovary.  Apparently if the 2 big follies keep growing they may have to forego those and wait for the rest to catch up, but if all of the ones on my left get to 18mmm before the right they may have to just do EC anyway - i'll know more at my scan tomorrow.  Deb did say though that my womb lining looked perfect, and that with my AMH (50) and follies etc that she thinks this cycle will work for us, if not that if we keep trying it will definately work at some point. So, still frustrated its slow, but positive at Debs comments.  I was actually thinking I might consider Egg donation as i'm so aware of how awful it can be to be childless when you're so desperate - haven't talked to hubby about that yet though.

ANyway girlies,  hope you all have a good day.  Speak to you soon

sending love baby dust and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all today??

Hi Becca-really positive comments from Debs.  It's all about the waiting, isn't it  Good luck with EC next week hun.  Try and relax over the weekend.

Kara-good news about stress not affecting IVF!  Hope the interview goes well!

Hi to you all!

Lyndon rang and basically neither of the eggs fertilized.  He said that egg quality seemed good, sperm was good, but that with just two eggs, the chances of success were stacked against us.  He even said that with at least twelve follicles, he expected at least 8 eggs.  So where the rest of the little buggers?  Was expecting this all along-as soon as I found out it was only two eggs, I just knew that this was the end for this cycle.  Don't know what to do now-am keen to meet with Amanda to discuss options, but don't know if I can do this again and again.

For now, and excuse me if you don't drink, but I want to get hammered!

Lots of love to you all and huge   to each and every one of you!
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

arrrrrrrrrrrr dwrgi - hun you must be devastated.  I am so sorry to hear your news hun.  What a blow - you would have thought all would have been ok.  Sending you the biggest   ever and lots lof love.  Have a little time getting your emotions out with your other half and if you want to get hammered then go for it if it helps - chocolate is always good too!!!!!  Just remember we're all here to support you in whatever you choose to do next. 

Lots of love and


----------



## Emnige

dwrgi - So sorry hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Amanda so so sorry. On my phone so only a short message but sending big hugs. Take your time to be upset and then get your follow up asap do you know your plan. Thinking of you x


----------



## ruby78

Aww Amanda, so sorry hun, I thought they'd have fertilised for you, espec with my result also.  Yes, defo, I'd be getting hammered too! Big hugs   !

Hope everyone is ok.

AFM - thanks for the birthday wishes,  I am having a lovely day so far, very spoilt again! lol!  8dpt only 1 week to go! cant wait  

Lots of luck & baby dust to all in your journey whatever it may be xxxx


----------



## magz1

so sorry amanda sending loads of hugs to u xxx


----------



## kara76

Amanda massive hugs. I so so feel for u.


----------



## sammy75

Dwrgi, so sorry and hope you can get a plan of what to do next, take care.

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok,

Afm, couldn't get anyone to cover my shift at work next weet for my scan so rang the clinic and they managed to see me today so I got to see one little heartbeat and baby measuring exact 6wks and 2days so they said to go back in 2wks so I get to see it when it is a bit bigger, it was just amazing.


----------



## jk1

Amanda - sorry to hear your news hun - you will know when you feel ready to discuss next steps hun xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - congrats, that's great news


----------



## Becca1507

Sammy thats fab news, bet it was incredible to see  x


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Fab news hun. I also had a scan today & both are doing really well (full story on my diary) xxx


----------



## sammy75

Thanks ladies,
Em I seen u there, again it was me waiting to go in when u come out lol.


----------



## BexyPob

Amanda - I am so, so sorry, you must be devastated.  Have a good cry and lots of   as well as the essential booze and chocolate and get in to see Amanda as soon as you can to discuss the way forward.  sending loads of love xxx


----------



## Emnige

Aww Sammy I didn't see you! Should've said hello, was in a world of my own!


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome.  Gosh everyone on here are so kind and supportive of each other.  

Just waiting for a positive LH stick to work out when our FET will be.  Has anyone taken steroids after ET to stop rejection? I asked Amanda and she said I could try it but if that's the case I don't understand why they don't offer it to everybody if there are no downsides.  

Nice to read your news Magz as I have low AMH and it's given me some fresh hope.  Was your FET a natural cycle?  Did your try anything else that helped?  Trying to think of new ways to consume my bodyweight in protein but feeling sick at the thought...

xx


----------



## Helen85

Amanda- so sorry Hun, honestly no words . U and dh please look after each other in this hard time xx as the other ladies have said get a appointment with Amanda asap to discuss ur options . Hope u get answers u need . Loads of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi belle, i am doing a natural fet. My af has been so i am now on day 3, i start my lh sticks on day 11 so you are a bit ahead of me. What day are you on?


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies after abit of advice, im under CARU at the moment and had one sucessful ivf in 2007 and then FET in June 2011 which was a BFN, im thinking of transfering to CRMW and have been told i will need to get my notes from CARU and it will be a small charge but im woundering how long they usually take to have them? Not thinking of starting treatmernt until Jan 2012 so should i get them now or later on in the year?? 

Thanks Ladies

Love Tanya


xxx


----------



## magz1

hi belle, mine was a medicated fet. i did acupuncture, high protein, brazil nuts and pineapple. plus pregnacare conception vitamins. I would have tried anything lol. congrats sammy and em xxxx


----------



## ruby78

Congrats sammy, I bet you're really excited and a bit more relaxed now you've seen it xxx


----------



## sammy75

Ruby, it does give you some peace of mind, well done on not testing yet.

I hope all you ladies are not far behind with the bfp's.


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi dizzy, I'm on day 16 and not expecting to OV for another few of days according to the scan (late, I know).  The transfer will be 5 days after then as the frosties are day 5 blasts.  Good luck to you! It's nice to have a cycle buddy.  Are you doing / taking anything else to help this cycle?

Thanks Magz, I know I'm trying anything and everything as well as it's my third go despite me being a massive sceptic, but what have I got to lose hey.  With the protein / grapefruit juice / pineapple, do I start these now or after ET?  

Has anyone tried the acupuncture ladies at the clinic?  Just wondering how much it is and whether it's worth it really, had acupuncture locally last cycle and it helped me relax more than anything...but obviously didn't work


----------



## newbie131

Dwrgi - sorry to hear your news  Sending you lots of  

Sammy - you must be so pleased you finally got to see your baby! 

Afm - waiting for AF to arrive so I can start counting to 21 to start again. My cycles have always varied up to a week each way and I'm half wanting it to start so I can get on with the treatment and half not wanting it to start just in case a miracle happens and I get a natural BFP - this time of the month I always get a little bit hopeful - although you'd think 4 years' experience would teach me otherwise!


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

Just wanted tto drop in and give everyone a   and say hi. Cant write too much as am in car on way to clinic for scan and if i'm not careful i'll get travel sick!

Hope u all have a good day x


----------



## magz1

hi belle, i ate really good diet before, have not had caffeine for 7/8 months, have not had a drink since last christmas lol. Started upping my protein diet after transfer and took the pineapple and brazil nuts the day of transfer. xxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Belle,

I started drinking pineapple juice about 2 days before EC as apparantly it can help implantation. I drank one small glass a day. With the protein shakes i'd start them straight away I drank them right through stimming. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## ruby78

Hope everyone is well.

Sammy - Glad you are feeling better after your scan, I am being good, am getting anxious to know now, a lot of nicker watching going on too! lol.  I dont know if am going to test early, the earliest I would is prob next Wed. 

AFM - Went to see the Smurfs in cinema today with my sis & neices, was really funny, laughed a lot!  Passed a bit of time, few more busy days coming up.  9dpt today & nicker watching all the time!  getting a bit anxious now to know if it has worked, cant wait for next friday to be here.   for BFP!

Baby dust & love to all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi everybody!  How are you all?  I hope that you are all okay??  It's the weekend-yipee!!!  Not that it matters to me cos I'm a teacher anyway, and just talk a load of nonsense, obviously!  Witter witter.  I hope you all have nice activities planned for the Bank Holiday.  

I think that it was Belle asking about the acupuncture lady at CRMW?  She's called Pauline and I have seen her a few times in Cowbridge and, as a 'therapist' she is wonderful, in that you could tell her your darkest secrets and she just listens and supports.  She is really lovely.  I've had acupuncture with two other people, but after I saw Pauline, I never felt any different, tbh, whereas I felt much more relaxed with the other two.  I enjoyed going for a chat, but it didn't do me any good as far as conceiving was concerned.  I always had scant CM (TMI-sorry!) and she tried to address this, but without success, but there was one time I saw her and during the next cycle when I was ovulating, my God, I couldn't keep my hands off my partner, so whether that was Pauline and her needles, or his aftershave, who knows......!  She charged £4o per session which lasted an hour.  

The thing is, I think we are so desperate to get pregnant that we will do ANYTHING we can to help, and I just don't know how much of this is a placebo, or how much is to do with freeing broken meridians, or even if it's down to just being more relaxed, in which case buy an Enya CD.....!!   I guess each to their own, at the end of the day.

Anyway, I still can't get my head around what happened and have done the death by google bit and discovered that some people may be resistant to Ovitrelle and need double the dose, or another trigger brand.  It makes no sense to have two eggs out of 12 follicles, no matter what my amh is.  Strangely, this morning I had really thick CM and I had my usual ovulatory twinges in my right ovary, so I don't know whether it's possible that I was ovulating some of the more immature eggs that may have been left, or it was simply as a result of the drugs.  I also have a very crampy belly, which Amanda thinks is cystitis.  

Enough about me-have a great weekend guys-I'm thinking of you!
Lots of love,
Amandaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
The Otter!


----------



## newbie131

I don't think thick CM is the ovulating kind - it's supposed to be clear and stretchy when you're ovulating.

Sorry you're feeling so  . It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## kara76

Amanda your body will have think it has ovulated due to the drugs and of course you have had egg collected so have in a sense ovulated. I have read something all empty follicle sydrome, might be worth a google to add to your follow up questions


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

how is everyone today? I hope you're all managing to enjoy the weekend.

Em are you still having morning sickness Hun? Helen any symptoms for you yet?

Dwgri have been thinking of you sweetie. Have you thought what you may do next? Hope your other half is spoiling and pampering you.

Hello and a hug to belle mags ruby kara and everyone else.

ATM, I have my trigger shot tonight finally and EC booked for tuesday, it seems to have taken ages to get there. I am sure tho if you stuck a pin in my belly I'd burst, I am soooooo bloated now, did everyone else get that? Debs thinks I may loose 2 possible eggs as they were at 20mm when the others will still around 16mm so guess I'll have to see what Tuesday brings.

Enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend.

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Becca-will be thinking of you!

Being bloated is quite normal with IVF-take it easy hun!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - Hiya hun, no more nausea, it only lasted a day or two to be honest and was copeblae, however I have had some pain down below when going to the loo (sorry if tmi). I rang Amanda who said it might be a water infection and to drink lots of fluids and cranberry juice. She's fab, really out my mind at ease. Trigger tonight, what time is it? Are you looking forward to EC? I'm sure you'll get loads of great eggies. I was very bloated during stimming and in the weeks after EC also, it's normal.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I'm still in my pjs, feel too lazy to get up and have a shower so DP is making me some toast!


----------



## Helen85

Becca- good luck with the trigger Hun and your upcoming ec. You'll be in good hands with them at crgw  I was so nervous but it didn't hurt at all  keeping my fingers crossed for loads of lovely follies hun. 

Amanda- how u feeling swetheart ?? Hope ur ok . Loads of hugs xx 

Hello to everyone else hope your all good  xx


----------



## magz1

goodluck becca with your trigger and upcoming EC. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say good luck for trigger tonight Becca, enjoy your drug free day


----------



## sammy75

becca, good luck for trigger,

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

Becca- Yay for trigger tonight x
Helen - How are you? x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM - Just got back from out of hours gp, have a water infection   tis painful   but should clear up soon   Lots of cranberry juice for me!


----------



## BelleBaby

Good luck Becca!

Well got my surge so booked in for FET on Friday.  Lyndon is phoning me in the morning to say whether the 2 blasts have survived the thaw - really starting to worry now that they won't make it! Has that happened to someone at CRGW?  Need to be prepared if it's a likely possibility.  Wish it was tomorrow I just can't wait.  

Does anyone else do bedrest after ET? I didn't bother the last two times, and looking back I probably did too much (a full day of Christmas shopping and cleaning the house from top to bottom for example...what an idiot!)  Definately plan to take it a little easier this time.

Hi to everyone! Hope you have something nice planned for bank holiday monday   xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Bellebaby- good luck for your fet Hun, can't give advice about the thaw cause I've only ever had a fresh cycle , but with regards to rest after et I had lots but I was really ill. Developed ohss about 4 days after went back to work for 2 days about 8dp but went off again cause I've been ill. Had my bfp so don't know if rest was anything to do with it but do what u feel is best . Dont think rest can do  any harm it's good to be relaxed  

Emnige- hi Hun I'm not to bad, still not back to myself I will say, having cramping all the time  stressfull as hell . Proper constipated so don't think that's helping  If I'm being perfectly honest . Just want it to be Tuesday so I'll know if everything is ok. How about u ?? Where u posting now Hun Just can't get in to posting on the other threads just don't feel right like on here with the ladies  don't want to leave them all !! Xx


----------



## ruby78

Hugs & luck to everyone whatever stage you are at. 

AFM - Had a busy weekend spending time with family.  We are 12dpt today, it is due day for AF! am hoping & praying she doesnt arrive and we get to Friday safely hoping for BFP !  Am not going to test early as am back in work Wed and wont want to go! so here's the hard slog to Friday trying to keep calm

Love & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Emnige

Ruby - Good luck hun,   you get your BFP xxx

Helen - It took me ages to feel 100% again but you will get there. Cramping is good, it's a sign that your uterus is expanding   Good luck for your scan tomorrow, i'm sure everything will be fine hun but I know the feeling before mine I was nervous. I'm good other than the water infection! I've not really been posting anywhere else as like you I don't feel right as the other threads are so busy. I know I don't want to leave them either, I read this thread daily as I want to see how everyone's journeys are going as everyone on here has been really supportive to me so trying to return the favour if I can.

AFM - Just off to DP's mums for some lunch, mmm! I'm starving! Hope everyone else is enjoying their bank holiday xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Becca - huge luck for tomorrow, hope it goes really well and have a lovely rest afterwards xx
Ruby - well done for staying strong and not testing early, Friday will be here before you know it xx
Belle - Hope you had a fab phone call from Lyndon this morning.  Yes I always take it easy after ET, everyone's different but I'll use any excuse to put my feet up and let DH take the strain  xx

Hi to all hope you're enjoying this long weekend xx


----------



## sammy75

becca, good luck for ec,
helen, good luck for your scan,

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Helen85

Huge huge good luck for tomorrow bec , got my fingers crossed for a great ec I'm sure you'll sail through it and get some brillent eggs xxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning everyone

just getting ready to go for EC, am excited but really nervous too. Thank you all so much for the best wishes and good luck .

Helen good luck for your scan Hun. Ruby good luck with testing.

Hello to everyone else and the best of luck for phone calls, scans or whatever else you may be facing this week. And of course a huge   and love to you all.

Am off to cornwall straight after ec so apologies in advance for short messages the next 2 weeks as I'll be posting from my phone and it's got the tiniest keyboard ever. . I promise to check in though as I want to hear all your good news. 

Love to all, bec xxxx


----------



## kara76

Becca good luck


----------



## Emnige

Good luck Becca
Helen - All the best for your scan today, please let me know how it goes xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck Becca for EC x


----------



## Redkay75

Becca - good lick for ec hope it all went well and the journey down to your hols, enjoy k x


----------



## Helen85

How did it go bec Hope u are at home recovering well 

Scan went well 1 little one for me saw a heartbeat so I'm so relieved. My ovaries are massive tho. Deb said they are the worse she has seen since opening the new clinic so no bloody wonder I've been so ill. Back next Tuesday for another scan to check on them .  Well that's the last about myself from me as I know this is a cycle thread . Will keep up to date with u all and wish u so much luck with your future and current treatments. U have all been so brilliant to me . Couldn't have done it with out u ladies  love to u all xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen I am so very pleased for you and hope your ovaries settle soon


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca hope it went well

Helen thats great news. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## ruby78

Becca -Hope EC  went well.

Hello everyone else hope you are all well sending  

AFM - Back to work tomorrow, at least it'll keep my mind off testing!  Cant wait for Friday now, have had some cramps for the last few days so hoping its not the dreaded AF!     for BFP!!

Love & baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Helen85

I had loads of cramps ruby Hun in the 2ww I would take it as a good sign . Wishing u loads of luck xxxx
P.s u are so strong not testing early  x


----------



## newbie131

Helen - Must be lovely to see your little one.  Lots of empathy for the giant ovaries - hope they settle soon.

Becca - hope EC went OK today. How are you going to combine going on holiday with ET? Or are you going after ET?

Fingers crossed for Friday Ruby!


----------



## ruby78

Thanks Helen, my boobs were hurting up until this week too, so hoping thats a good sign also! Am not testing early cos I wont want to go to work if its negative! So rather wait until Friday so got the weekend to get used to it whichever way it turns out!   xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Congrats Helen amazing news now you can start enjoying it! 

Becca - hope it all wen well! 

Ruby - good luck at work and fingers crossed for Friday! 

Hi to everyone else I'm waiting for the donor people in eastern Europe to say whether they have any Ginger eggs if not we'll plump for a blond or brunette egg, weird to think of not looking for family features but it'll be worth it in the end. 

K


----------



## kara76

Redkay hope they have a ginger eggie for ya lol. If not u gona go blonde or brunette? The funny thing is baby will be yours and look like you, trust me. I know lots of donor egg babies and it never really enters my head when I see them


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies fir the Congrats  just Hoping it will be all ur turns very soon 

Ruby - my boobs were sore to till Otd and then eased off which freaked me right out  so many things saying if u lose symptoms it's a bad sign !!! I should never be aloud on google  I am not safe make myself worry so much it's unreal lol xx

Redkay - Thanks Hun  good luck on your quest for Ginger eggs  I hope they have some for u . How u still feeling about it all. U sound positive which is good . Don't worry about the family features I don't look one bit like either of my parents and I have red hair and they all have brown lol . Xx

Becca- hope ur ok Hun  really dying to know how your ec went xx

Amanda ,kara , mrs t , dizzy, emnige hope ur all well xxx


----------



## sammy75

helen, congrats on your scan,

becca, hope ec went ok,

redkay, hope you get to fulfil your dream asap,

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone. Lots of new faces here. Sorry I have been AWOL, I broke my ankle and had to stay in my mums for a while, no wireless and rubbish phone signal!

Congratulations to all those with lovely BFP's, it's so nice to see the clinic doing well. One good thing about my ankle, it disracted me from waiting for tx! Officially started IVF last night. Bit nervous as it's our first one. Started suprecur last night on cycle day 21 for long protocol with ec booked for week commencing oct 3rd.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## BexyPob

Helen - brilliant news you must be chuffed and so relieved to see your little baby on teh screen.  Hope your ovaries settle down really soon x
Phoebs - poor you I hope you're ankle is all sorted now.  Good luck with d/regging, 3rd Oct will be here before you know it x
Becca - Hope EC went well? x
Redkay - good luck with the quest for some red haired eggies - I'm curious too will you go with blonde or brunette if no ginger ones are available?  Soooo excited for you x
Ruby - huge good luck for Friday, I'll be thinking of you x
Belle - hope you've had really good news from Lyndon and you're all systems go for Friday with the FET x
Hi to everyone xx


----------



## ruby78

Helen - It is freaking me out a bit, and I'm the same, I read to much on the internet & keep thinking its a bad sign! lol

Everyone else good luck 

AFM - back in work so this is taking my mind off testing a bit.  Cant wait for Friday to be here now!  Fingers crossed for a BFP!!   

Love & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## jk1

pheobes - welcome back and i hope your ankle is better now!!  Sounds like we will be cycling around the same time - my FET is booked for the same week as your EC - fingers crossed hun!! xxx

Redkay - i hope they have some ginger eggs for you too - if not i'm sure blonde or brunette will be equally as lovely and all yours!!

Ruby - good luck for friday - not long to go now xxx

Helen, sammy and emnige - hope you are all ok xxxx

bexy - hows things with you hun? xxx

newbie, becca & amanda - hope you are all ok xxx

Kara - hows things - all good i hope!! xxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Jo, will be great to have somebody to share the crazyness with ! Xx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all well.

Am getting quite anxious now,  AF was due on Monday and hasnt arrived yet, so hoping this is a good sign!  Didnt sleep very well last night, thinking about tomorrow, god help me tonight, probably wont sleep at all, am going to test as soon as I wake for my first pee!      these signs are good signs & we will finally get our BFP!!!  Please stay around little embies! 

Love & Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Sending lots if positive vibes Ruby. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies,

Ruby - can't believe you have held off testing - well done - as others know I am a serial tester, start testing  day 7 onwards everytime for me!

AFM - Start my LH sticks tomorrow so have a lining scan at the clinic tomorrow too. It all seems very weird doing this with no drugs at all.


----------



## ruby78

Thanks ladies,  I had to hold off, cos am too afraid for the answer!  and wouldnt want to go to work either, DH persuaded me on tues not to test on Wed morn, so am waiting until tomorrow.    xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ruby - you are soooo good there is no way I could hold out.  Massive good luck for tomorrow morning's pee stick xx
Dizzy - good luck for your scan tomorrow xx
Jo - all well here thanks chick, hoping to hear back from Amanda with some tx dates in early Oct so I should be a couple of weeks behind you and Phoebs.  Scared and excited all at once   xx

Hi to all xx


----------



## magz1

goodluck for friday ruby, hope egg collection went well becca. xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys, how are you all I hope that you are all okay 

Ruby-fingers crossed for your test tomorrow.  Oh, I soooooo hope that the lack of AF is a positive sign for you.  I am so excited for you and keeping everything crossed!  

Hey Hyperbex-I bet you can't wait to get started.  It'll be here before you know it!  Fingers crossed for you!

Hi everybody else!  

AFM, had our de-briefing today, and Amanda said that it was completely random that we had two eggs; another cycle may have produced 4 or 5, or perhaps 1 or none. I had so many questions about the ovulation shot, and I asked about using a different brand, and she said if we did want to try again, we could try Pregnyl rather than Ovidrel.  Amanda also suggested that I take DHEA, scheduling the next treatment to Dec or Jan (although she wasn't pushing treatment). She said my egg quality and OH's sperm quality was good, so it was simply bad luck that we only had two eggs to play with. She also said the other option would be egg donation.

A lot to think about, but I'm struggling with it all at the moment, and feel like putting the kibosh on it all, as I am completely exhausted after almost four years of trying.  Perhaps I'll try DHEA and just try naturally.  I'm aware I'm very hormonal at the moment, and may feel differently in a few weeks time, but for now I am done in.

Sorry about the doom and gloom-sending you all big hugs and hope that you all get your little beans!


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick post to wish Ruby all the best of for tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby - good luck for the morning, well done on waiting

Dwrgi - sending big hugs, it's such a tough process when things go smoothly. Take your time to decide what's right for you and remember we are all here to help you through the tough times. DHEA is definately worth a try, I went from 6/7 eggs to 17 on DHEA 

Phoebs - good to see you back. Hope your ankle is better and it mustve been really tough without wifi!

Redkay - hope you hear back on the DE soon, praying for a ginger one for you, lol

Becca - hope you are ok 

Jo - good luck for your FET

Dizzy - hope your scan goes well tomorrow, keep me posted

Newbie - not much longer for you now

Bexy - hope you're not working too hard lovely, can't wait for you to have your dates!

Hi to Emnige, Helen and Sammy - hope you are all well. 

Hi Kara, hope work is going well

Hopefully I've not missed anyone. I think we need a list again..

Afm still waiting for some results from immunes. I'm probably going to see Dr G for a consult so I can decide on the best protocol for next time. Its frustrating that it will delay treatment a bit, but hopefully it'll be worth it in the end

Mrs T x


----------



## newbie131

Just going to have a little grumble, hope you don't mind. Can't tell anyone else!  

I'm so fed up at the mo' cos AF still hasn't showed up.   I can vary quite a lot, but tomorrow will be about the limit for 'normal' and now I'm worried that I'm just going to miss a month and have to wait even longer. I'm definitely not pregnant (I got so impatient that I checked!), so it's probably just misbehaving cos I'm so desperate for it to start.   

Anyway, enough about me. Good luck for the morning Ruby - you're obviously better at waiting than I am!


----------



## ruby78

Aww thanks everyone, cant wait now, just need to know!   its good news, am really nervous dont think i'll sleep tonight!

Big   to everyone 
xxx


----------



## sammy75

Good luck for testing tomorow ruby x


----------



## Helen85

Ruby- loads and loads and loads of luck for the morning sweetheart  got everything crossed for you I really have  got a good feeling about u , sure its going to be bfp !!

To everyone else hope your all ok xx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Everyone,

Unfortunately, its a BFN for us!   

We are gutted!  Really had a good feeling about this especially as AF hasnt shown her face yet!  

Poor DH didnt know what to do with me at 3.30am when I did the test!  Bless him. Have to ring the clinic when they open to let them know

Dont know if we'll have another go, as lack of funds for private.  and not heard about NHS yet, it was May since we were discharged from the hospital & told would be put on the list.  With my Age & AMH against us, dont know if I can face waiting 18 months for another try!

Good luck to the rest of you xxx


----------



## magz1

i`m so sorry ruby. love and hugs to u and your DH xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you both Ruby. I hope somehow you manage to go again. I am 37 and waiting for my second nhs go, they said last month there is a 13 month wait so it will be worth you trying to get another nhs in x


----------



## pheobs1

So very sorry Ruby. Sending you lots of love and hugs. It's just awful and no words can help, but just know that we understand what your going through. The money side is such a worry too. If I was you, I'd get on the phone and chase your nhs go, they have a tendency to forget people.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ruby - I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you and DH big hugs. I know how defeated you feel but I hope you have the strength to carry on. Take your time to make the decision. Why don't you make a call to chase up where you are on the nhs list - they often prioritise so the wait may not be as long as you think. You'll find loads of support here whatever you decide. My advice is to get your follow up booked asap and take it from there. Thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

Ruby I am so sorry. I know how your feeling right now. Cry shout and scream then when your ready get planning and chasing up things

Big hugs

Mrs t how's u matey


----------



## ruby78

Thanks ladies for your kind words.  I will be fine in a few days when we have come to terms with it & decided what we want to do next.  

I am going to ring the NHS as Deb said with a low AMH they sometimes push you up the list.

Love to you all & thanks for your support in the dreaded 2ww xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh ruby Hun I'm so sorry  cant say much more than the ladies all ready have but please take time for ur self . Sending millions of hugs and love to u and dh xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Ruby, so sorry and take care of each other.

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.

Afm I have started spotting again, just hope it stops its been 3 days now.


----------



## Helen85

Oh sammy have you rang the clinic  Hope your ok Hun xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, havnt rang the clinic as they won't do anything unless it is red blood, just hope it doesn't get worse and I make to scan next week.


----------



## Helen85

As long as it's not red blood I'm sure you'll be fine  what day is your scan ??  Got my fingers crossed for u sweetheart xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, scan is next thursday but if it gets worse I will ring them.


----------



## BexyPob

Ruby I am so dreadfully sorry to hear your news hon, I'm sending really big   to you and DH.  It's such an awful time.  Mrs T is right it is worth you calling to try to get your NHS round prioritised, don't give up until you're really ready.  Try to get in to see Amanda for the follow-up too and discuss all of your options.  Really thinking of you, and sending loads of love xxx

Newbie- hope you're af has turned up, it's such an awful waiting game and massive rollercoaster of emotions xx
Dwrgi - Sending you loads of hugs lovely.  It is all such hard work at times.  You're right don't make any firm decisions whilst you've still got these horrid hormones in your system.  Mrs T had a massive change on the DHEA and I'm about to cycle on it and I know the clinic have had some amazing results with it so it could be worth you giving it a go xx
Sammy - hope your spotting has clamed down.  A friend of mine had spotting for the whole of the first 3 months and she and baby are abolutely fine   xx


----------



## Emnige

Ruby -   So sorry hun  

Sammy - Hope your spotting eases off hun, it's quite common in early pregnancy try not to worry. I have a scan Thursday as well so might see you there   xxx

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Ruby - so sorry to hear your news there doesn't seem to be an rhyme nor reason on the results and the cycle symptoms/ mood etc. Such a bugger! Keep your chin up but definately allow a few weeks of wallowing if needed, I'm still sulking! 

Sammy - so hope the spotting stops soon, my mum spotted all through her pregnancy with me! I was awkward from conception! 

Amanda - DHEA really improved egg count also I had twice as many fertilised eggs than before DHEA! I'm goin down the Donor route if you want to talk about it, practicalities or emotions I'm here I might not be able to answer questions but I can definately sympathise! 

Ladies just a quickie on my phone so no other personals but hi to y'all!

K x


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi everyone, I've been reading up on your news.

So sorry Ruby that it was negative, it all sounded so promising as well.  Is it at IVF wales you're on the waiting list?  I was told a year ago that it was an 18month wait, and in Jan i started ringing them up to ask where I was on the list.  Once, I phoned up and they couldn't find my name - panic!  But they were in the middle of swapping computer systems and I was found thank god.  Last they told me was that the waiting time had gone down to 12 months so it might not be that long for you.  I know everyone's saying the same but give them a ring to start hassling them hun.

Dwrgi, I was feeling the same as you a few months ago.  Don't give up on your dream, but you need to give yourself time to get over this one 

 to everyone else.

AFM had two defrosted embryos put back today, all went well so just wish I could hibernate for two weeks and wake up to test on 15th.  Lyndon said that it'd be nice if he didn't have to see us back at the clinic again, and god do I feel the same.  Feel like an old hand at it all now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy - hope the spotting stops soon. Hope you feel reassured by the girls. Make sure you are taking care of yourself

Belle baby - Congats on being pupo. Someone was supposed to be working on a 2ww time machine but no luck yet!

Ruby - hope you are ok. Been thinking of you all day. Big hugs x


----------



## newbie131

Ruby - really sorry to hear your news.   Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## magz1

congrats belle baby on being pupo. sammy hope spotting eases, everything is a worry but i think it is quite common in early pregnancy. xxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!  How are you all?  I'm sending big hugs to each and every one of you!

Dear Ruby, I am soooooo sorry hun that it was a BFN.  My, this is soooooooo hard.  Be kind to yourself, eat as much chocolate as you want, drink as much wine, go and treat yourself to a facial, or massage or anything to make yourself feel just a little bit better.  It is truly pantsville.  I think it's a good idea to hassle about your NHS waiting list-and you will feel that you are doing something.  Big hugs to you hun.

Hi Sammy-hope the spotting has subsided, but I know of sooooooo many people who did spot, and even bleed, during the first trimester and then went on to full term, I am sure it is nothing to worry about.  Hang on in there and take it easy, if you can! x

BelleBaby-good luck with the 2WW.  Fingers crossed for you! x

Hi Hyperbexy-good luck with the DHEA.  I'm a bit apprehensive about it, (hairiness, aggression, acne etc. etc.!!!) but got to give it a shot.  Amanda kept saying that it had a "spontaneous" effect.....  I hope it works for you hun, and for me! xx

Hello everybody else!  I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Helen85

DwrGi , 

Millions of good luck with the dhea. Think alot of women has had lots of success with it . Hoping it with be the  thing that gives u your bfp  

Does anyone know how Becca is after her ec?? She hasn't posted has she ?? Unless I missed it. Worried about her x

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, had my scan yesterday and deb said lining is not thick enough and follie is not big enough to ovulate yet so another scan on tuesday. If not thick by then i will have to cancel this cycle and do a medicated one next month! X


----------



## sammy75

belle, congrats on being pupo,

dizzy,   that you get the go ahead on tues for your fet as i know the waiting to go again is tough,

thanks for all the well wishes girls and i am trying my hardest to take it easy but got 2 people off in work on hols and 1 on maternity leave which means extra shifts for the rest of us but i have refused to do any lifting and as of today it seems to have stopped so hopefully things will be ok.

good luck to all of you with upcoming cycles and those of you cycling atm good luck also.   to all of you on the 2ww.


----------



## Helen85

Dizzy- really hope that things are looking better Tuesday and u can progress with your fet hun. Does the stress never end hey !!! Got everything crossed for u hun I really have . U feeling ok tho xxx


----------



## les0090

Hello everyone.  
I hope you don't mind if I join this thread as I too have just started treatment at CRGW and thought it would be good to have some local support. We've opted for donor eggs as due to my age my AMH is too low to use my own (around 1.5 I think). We have chosen a donor from Russia as the eggs were already imported and we wanted to get started as soon as possible. We've been given a transfer date of around 7th November so everything is starting to happen.
Well I hope I can soon get to know you all and good luck and best wishes to everyone.

Love from Lesley
XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Lesley, you'll get lots of support and company here. Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Helen85

Welcome Lesley  hope ur finding the clinic as good as all of us have on this thread. They are all so lovely there I'm sure you will find ur treatment there amazing . I'm sure ur chance with de very good so I'm sure it won't be long before u will have your bfp  all the luck in the world Hun xxx


----------



## Emnige

Welcome Lesley, good luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your support.  I am fine today, have got my head sorted now,  had a lovely day yesterday chilling with my sis and her girls.

Am going to ring clinic on Mon to make follow up appointment with Amanda to see where we go from here, and see if she can send something to IVF Wales re my AMH to see we can get bumped up the list.  Fingers crossed!

Love & luck to you all on whatever part of your journey you are on xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Belle - happy PUPO! Keep strong watch loads of comedies!

Sammy - fingers crossed the spotting has stopped.

Les - me too with the donor eggs not sure on dates yet as we're waiting to her about Ginger egg availability! My DH has already nicknamed any egg Borat and we talk about when we meet Borat (et) etc. Goo duck hopefully we'll not be long after you. 

K x


----------



## les0090

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

K - I also have red hair but my 6 year old daughter has my husband's hair colour (brown) and my eyes (blue) so I was more concerned about getting the eyes right (my husband has greeny eyes). We've picked a grey/green eyed donor with dark brown hair so should have an interesting outcome. We are also very tall and our donor is alot shorter so that was also a concern of mine. We are both really excited now and I think I've overcome all my initial fears.
Good luck with getting the donor you want.

Lesley XX


----------



## jk1

Lesley, good luck with your treatment x x x

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend x x x x

Jo x x x


----------



## Helen85

Hi Jo 

How are u sweetheart ?? U looking forward to get going with ur fet  fingers crossed for u darling xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Helen - i'm ok - just got that here we go again feeling that i get at the beginning of every cycle - hope you are ok lovely xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh I bet Hun   only been through it once and I will admit it's completely taken it out of me . Really admire u ladies that have done lots of cycles , you must be so strong willed . Well at least this time you don't have to worry about the dreaded ohss!!! Honestly feel for u having it so many times, I was so ill from it  still nit better now . Got another scan Tuesday to check on my ovaries but I don't think there any better cause I'm still just as bloated !! Wishing u loads of luck anyway lovely, I'm always on here checking up on u all , so I'll be keeping a eye out for ur progress xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - hope your scan today has gone really well and you're all ready for FET xx
Lesley - welcome, you will find loads of support on this board and answers to questions and fears too.  Good luck with your cycle xx
Jo - I'm with you hun sort of excited and scared stiff at the thought of starting another cycle, nightmare xx
Afm:  Well I've finally got dates for my next cycle, e/c on the week of 17th October - going for the short protocol this time so I've no idea how that works. Scary stuff!  Anyway love to all xx


----------



## Helen85

Hello everyone 

Dizzy - hope ur scan was positive and ur set to go 

Hyper- good luck for October  will have everything crossed for u xxx


Becca- u haven't been on here for so long  really hoping hat your ec went ok and u have had a successful et xx

Ruby- how are u Hun , did you manage to book your follow up yesterday ?? Hope u did . I'm sure Amanda will have a great plan for u on what to do next  xxx

Kara - hope u and Tyler are well xxx

Mrs t - how are u ?? Hope u are well xxx

Redkay - any news on the Ginger eggs ?? Hope so  bet you can't wait to get moving again xxx

DwrGi - hope u are ok sweetheart xx

Jo - hope u are still feeling ok about ur upcoming treatment xxx

Emnige + Sammy - hope ur both feeling well and not to sick  

You are all very quiet on here these days  
To anyone else I've missed hope ur all ok xx


----------



## jk1

Thanks Helen xxxxx

Bexy - fab news about your cycle - we will be within a few weeks by the sounds of it - good luck huni xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, am really fed up. My cycle has been cancelled! Had scan today and follie that was there has disappeared and lining is not thick enough. Cant believe it, they dont know whats happened i havent had a lh surge according to sticks either. I know have to do a medicated cycle starting on day 21, provisional et oct 10th. I hate everybody and everything at the moment! I am sure there are more tests i should be having and getting some reasons x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy hugs. I had the same thing happen on a natural fet and switched the medicated starting on day 21 and the cycle went fine from then on. We don't ovulate every cycle so it could of just been that. I know the waiting is so so hard


----------



## jk1

Dizzy sorry to hear that your cycle has to be changed to medicated - sending you hugs huni xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - I'm so sorry that things didn't go to plan, why is nothing straightforward ? Feeling your frustration, it's ok to be p'd off hun. I'll pm you later but big hugs for now, you know where I am xxx

Bexy - you know how excited I am for you. I'll be with you all the way...

Jo - hope you're feeling better about starting again, really hope this is your time 

Kara - big big hugs to Tyler, hope she is feeling better soon

Helen - Hope you are doing ok, thanks for asking after me. I'm ok, just waiting and waiting lol. Desperate for the rest of my test results so I can plan a way forward. At least I am on my hols soon and really hope I can forget about infertility stuff for a week


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just noticed that the clinic have published their success rates, you know who you are.. I did ask Amanda if she was gonna kick me out so I don't damage their results further but she said it's their mission to get me pregnant!

http://crgw.co.uk/success-rates.php


----------



## newbie131

Dizzy - it's so horrible when it's cancelled   Disappointment and frustration all rolled into one - it's so hard when you've been all psyched up to go ahead. Hope the time doesn't go too slowly till you can start with the medicated treatment.


----------



## newbie131

Mrs T - hope you get to boost those success rates next time!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Newbie, hope AF showed up for you


----------



## jk1

Mrs t - how weird i looked at that y/day but they didn't have them on there - the rates look really good so fingers crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh dizzy Hun u must be so frustrated !!! Building ur self up ready for treatment for it to be cancelled must be awful. Really feel for u sweetheart , sending u big hugs xxxx

Mrs t- no probs I'm always wondering how u are all getting along , you all made my cycle so much easier can't thank u all enough. Just sooo want the same out come for all of u ladies on here  think that's so nice to say it's Amanda mission to get you pregnant  they are so supportive . So glad I did my cycle there they have made It so brillent and really have made me feel it wasn't just cause they wanted my money but because they really care  I'm sure In the near future amanda will compete her mission and u finally Get ur bfp  so do u know how much long your tests will take ?? It'll be worth the wait tho if they get you the answers u need for ur next cycle xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

It's quiet on here lately! I'm reading the thread all the time and watching everyone's progress, just not posting as much as I used to. Hope everyone is ok.

Sammy - You've not been on for a while, hope everything is ok with you? xxx

Dizzy - So sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled, sending lots of hugs your way xxx

Mrs T - Those success rates are looking good. I'm sure Amanda will complete her mission xxx

Helen - Hope you're keeping well xxx

Love and babydust to everyone else in work so sorry for lack no more personals xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hello em   
How are u sweetheart  So strange it was only yesterday I was thinking about how I miss u posting on the thread  mind u I feel so lost not being able to be fully involved with the thread anymore . I'm happy of my result I just don't feel I fit in anywhere else on the site it's a complete nightmare .
Been for two scans and back again tuesday for another Cause my ovaries are still bad I don't mind tho  .
You Coping ok or are u feeling ill xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone,

dizzy, sorry you have to wait longer but i hope it will be worth every second of it when you post your bfp soon,   .

em, i am still about and i'm doing ok apart from falling down the last few stairs on sunday so i'm hoping all is still well when i go tomorow for scan, mine is for 2.30pm so maybe i'll see you there we seem to be at the clinic at the same time lol. how are you feeling? hope your not suffering with symptoms too much esp as you got 2 in there.


helen, hope your feeling ok too.

jk1, not much longer for you to start now and i so hope you get a positive outcome this time,   .

mrs thomas, same for you,   that you will be celebrating this time round.

hi to redkay, kara, newbie, hyper, les, and anyone i have missed and even though i don't post often on here i am thinking of all you ladies still yet to join the bfp's and wishing you all the luck in the world for your treatment to be successful.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Helen there is a special thread for u to join once ready and your more than welcome to stay on this thread to support those still cycling, this goes for a lot of ladies recently

Mrs t hope the results come through quick and u can plan your next move


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I know what you mean hun, I like sticking around this thread as it feels like home because I know everyone and everyone on here was so supportive to me. I'm feeling good thanks, have a scan tomorrow, this has been the longest i've had to wait for one so far it's been hard!

Sammy - You poor thing, i'm sure everything will be ok, baby is so well protected inside of you. My appnt is at 2 tomorrow so will most likely see you there   !!! Haven't really had any symptoms other than tired and the need to pee very early every morning!

Just waiting for my tea to cook.......chicken burgers, waffles and beans, mmmm!!!


----------



## kara76

Girls I know you feel at home here and in an ideal world everyone would have been blessed with success and yoy could chat openly here but its the real world and there are people still waiting and pregnancy chat is not what this thread is about yet your welcome to chat as much about it on the other thread and please support the other cycler here yet pregnancy chat must be kept to a minimum and if not I will have to edit posts which is something I do not want to do.

I have to be strict on this I'm sorry and in time you will feel at home on the other thread as there are a few of you anyway. If your not ready then are thread towards the bottom of the board.

I hope you all understand


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - really thinking of you lovely you've been passed from pillar to post with this cycle.  Roll on Day 21 for a very very positive start to your cycle xx
Mrs T - think Amanda sees us both as her biggest challenge   I like to think that the stats offer us some hope though  xx
Hi to all hope everyone is doing really well.  I start a short d/r on the 21st Sept so not too long now, but a bit confused as I thought no d/r with short protocol ?!?!?  Think Amanda may have made me a special 'difficult older lady ruining my statistics protocol' xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy -  We are both clearly 'special' lol. I'll be away when you start d/r but you know I'm sending you all the luck in the world and I'm praying this is your time xxx


----------



## Emnige

Bexy - I was on a short protocol and I d/r for about 2 weeks xxx


----------



## kara76

Hyper there are different types on short protocol. Some use the natural flare in hormones and sometimes they like the ovaries rested a little before hand and also the ovaries can be primed to help get more follicles

What is the plan for you? Sounds like they have chosen a protocol just for u which is great


----------



## newbie131

Yay - here comes AF at last! I can start counting to 21 now!


----------



## Emnige

Newbie - Yay! I bet you've never been happier to see AF!


----------



## jk1

Newbie - whoop whoop!! xx


----------



## sammy75

Newbie, glad af showed up and you can now start the countdown to dr,

Hi everyone else and hope your not long in starting your cycles,

Hope everyone is doing ok, and I have posted my update over on the other thread.


----------



## BexyPob

Well done Newbie, it always feels as though it's never going to come  xx
Ladies thanks for you info about the short protocol I had no idea there were so many different ways of doing this! Kara I'm d/r from 21st - 30th then stop and hope af arrives and then scan on day 1 or 2.  Thanks loads Mrs T I know you'll be with me in spirit between those cocktails, lucky girl  xx

Love to all xx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks girls - I was having a down day (not related to this at all) and you've cheered me right back up again!


----------



## pheobs1

Great news newbie, you are well on your way xxx
Well been down regging for just over a week now, AF due today, no sign yet, preying it won't be late x


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, sorry I'm not posting much.  Trying not to over think about things as I'll only get my hopes up.  There's a whole week before my OTD and I don't have a good feeling about this cycle.  Did anyone test early with a natural FET?  I was just thinking as I didn't have to take  an ovitrell shot to bring on OV then any pg hormone I'd detect on an early test would be my own (if that makes sense?)  I know you'll all probably tell me not to test early it's just I don't want to go to work on Thurs after getting a BFN...and there's no way I could wait until the weekend!

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Vixxx

BelleBaby

I had my FET at CRMW and tested 2 days and 1 day early -both showing a BFN    - as I suspected given I had bleeding (although brown).  Then tested on OTD with the test the clinic gave me and it was BFP   .  The results are asleep in front of me (for a change)   .
My advice: wait till OTD and use a decent test (not the Pound Shop ones I used early)   .  
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ravan

Though I'd take the plunge and join you.
I'm crazy enough to be on the rollercoaster that is tx...just one more time :0)
Currently d/ring...since 1st Sept....a/f came last night,so all going well.
Pheobs think we must be at the same stage.
Ive got a scan on the 19th and e/c planned for 3rd oct....all being well.
Hope to talk to you all soon xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi raven, yep looks like we are, I'm also booked for EC on oct 3rd! My AF was due yest, but nothing yet, wish shed hurry up. Does anyone know if. It doesn't come before my baseline on the 16th what happens? Amanda said if it's more than two weeks late they will give me something to bring on a bleed, but my baseline is before that?
Very confused!
Xx


----------



## kara76

Ravan about time u came on here lol

I'm in work and really shouldn't be posting lol


----------



## Ravan

Kara your so naughty lol

Pheobs my a/f has always been about 2/3 days late on d/ring. Last time I was ON my a/f when I went for scan,try not to fret she'll turn up....sending vibes to kick start her for you xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks! Xx


----------



## newbie131

Hi Phoebs - I had my baseline scan on the day AF started because I didn't realise it was supposed to come before (it took 2 weeks of downregging before it started); that was a Monday, so they booked me in for another baseline on the Friday, which was fine, and I started stimming the following Monday. So all that'll happen if it doesn't come on time is you'll just carry on downregging for a few extra days.


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks newbie xxx


----------



## jk1

pheobes and Raven - my FET is due the 5th October - provided my AF starts on time next week so looks like we will all be within a few days of each other - whoop whoop!! xx


----------



## pheobs1

Great JK, will be fab to have you Ali g the journey with us..., oh no though... We will be three very needy ladies on the 2ww.! Xxx


----------



## Ravan

Do we have a list of who is cycling and dates ect? 
If not I can do one  ,I love lists and it helps me know whos where.
Be a busy 1st week in oct


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies,
Thank you for all your lovely messages about my cancelled cycle, they really picked me up. I have now got my head around starting a medicated cycle on day 21 and will now be having fet oct 10th so sounds like we will all be 2ww together, Start dr on monday x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - good to hear from you. I was going through my iuis when you were having tx for your Sam. I'm with you, love a list! 

Girls I am so envious of you all cycling together, I was supposed to be having ec at the same time too but I'm still waiting for the last of my immune results so I can plan the way forward


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T  I remember you well   hope you get your tests soon.
Dizzy..roll on monday gonna be a busy month


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 3rd Oct

Newbie.............d/r Sept.

JK1...................FET 5th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.

Ravan..............d/r 1st sept. Scan 19th Sept. E/c 3rd Oct 


   

Bellebaby OTD 15th Sept


----------



## Ravan

please amend if wrong or dates need adding...I'll try to keep it up to date.
Sorry if I've missed anyone,havent read back yet.....add your name and details


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Raven, good job!
Mrs T wish you were cycling with us too. I know the waiting is really hard but you will be so much better off for getting all your results back. That way you can't ask what if. Waiting is torture, but I know that we will get there in the end xxx

AFM AF arrived this morning. Just emailed Amanda, not sure if I need to do anything? My can isn't until the end if the week?
Happy weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Queenie1

just had to jump in and say hi to raven. so good to see you on here. good luck with your tx will be following your journey. 

hi mrs t hope you get your immune results soon. 


       

to you all good luck


----------



## kara76

Pheobes are you on long protocol? If so scan at end of the week is perfect

Ravan nice list huni


----------



## Ravan

pheobs my scan is the monday after yours.Carry on as normal....jab jab jab
Kara you know what I'm like with lists lol Hope Tyler is feeling better
Hi queenie


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara and raven, yep I'm long protocol, so can relax now. 
Thanks guys, I'm new to ivf xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Thanks for the handy list Ravan, nice to know where everyone's at.

Pheobs, Ravan, JK, Dizzy...what a 2ww yours will be!    We'll all be here to support you xx

Vixxx - thank you so much for that, it's just what I needed to stop me from testing early.  Congratulations on your lovely twins!  I might stretch to waiting until after work to test on thurs so I'm free to have a good ol' cry with hubby - god how negative am I!  Have started getting cramps today  

Mrs Thomas (or can I call you Mrs T? hehe), what does immune testing involve?  Are they looking for whether your immune system is too strong or too weak? I'm trying prednisolone this time but still don't quite understand.  Hope it won't be long until you get your results hun x


----------



## jk1

mrs t - just wanted to send you loads of hugs - i wish you were cycling with us too but hopefully the results you are waiting for will lead to the key xxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

just read success rates for 1st year at CRGW are 67%....go Lyndon


----------



## Helen85

I know so happy for them they deserve to have such a good percentage because there care is second to none. I assume they will be over run with people after that rating  xx


----------



## Cath34

Hi all, just popping on to say a quick hello. Great success % for crgw. Apologies for not reading back through the thread and not knowing where evryone is with tx.
I am having a tough time these last few weeks, sickness and weakness (low BP aswell) so am keeping a low profile and with a mad 15month old to look after, its no joke!! lol
Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Ravan

Cath try boiled sweets,worked for me


----------



## ruby78

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

I havent been on here for a week or so, have been trying to get my head around our BFN, and trying to understand it all.  Have booked our follow up with Amanda for this Thursday, so hopefully will get some info to go forward to contacting the NHS for our free go's!  Fingers crossed the wait wont be too long.

Love & baby dust to all whatever stage your journey is!  xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello everybody!  How are you all??  Been reading up over the last two weeks and trying to catch up!  Big hugs to everybody on here-my gosh, we deserve our BFPs!!!

I hope you get some answers from Amanda, Ruby.  It is a very frustrating time-I hope that you are feeling a little bit better.

Hyperbexy, I was on short protocol-from what I understand, they stick you straight on drugs for stimms and no down regging..

I'm intrigued by what you wrote Kara about resting the ovaries to get more follies.  How do they do this??  I have been keeping under the radar after my two egg disaster.  Just can't believe that I went from twelve follicles to two eggs, and I'm quite certain that Amanda isn't sure what happened either.  I guess this is what the first cycle is about-finding how your body responds.  My questions are-was my egg collection done two late (follicles at 20, 18, 17, two days before EC), did I need more Ovitrel, or a different brand, Pregnyl, for instance.....  Been sooooo down, but I'm sure you can all identify with that.  I have started with the DHEA, and can report no excessive hairiness as yet!  Phew.  Will probably try another cycle in January and then possibly DE.  

Lots of love to you all, and HUGE luck to you on your respective cycles!


----------



## kara76

Its called ovarian priming I believe. They use it a lot in the states. I don't think ur ec was done too late , I've had bigger follicles that that before et.
There are many reason for empty follicles, try googling empty follicle sydrome. I always say research is good
Good to see u on dhea


----------



## kara76

Ruby I hope the nhs wait isn't long. Fingers crossed


----------



## jk1

Hi Amanda - just wanted to send you loads of       and everyone else cycling and waiting to cycle       


I am only about 3 weeks away now and have just been signed off work for a week due to an eye infection that i've had for 8 weeks - i am shocked - i've not had a day off sick since Dec 2006 - I'm gutted - i nearly made 5 years!!


I really need to get rid of it and off the antibiotics asap - have been unable to take my vits and fish oils on the antib's i've been on so really not feeling in good shape for FET - it will be ok though - It has to work sometime hey!!


Love to you all xxxxx


Jo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - great list

Phoebes - thanks for your kind words, I know it's the right thing to do but the waiting is still really hard. Could so easily be tempted to crack on with more tx!

Queenie - thanks hun

Jo - thanks for the hugs, much appreciated. Love your profile pic by the way. Hope your eye is better soon. Try and enjoy the rest while you can.

Belle baby - wishing you loads of luck for Thursday. Well done for holding out

Cath - sorry to hear you are having a tough time. Try and take it as easy as you can 

Ruby - good luck with your follow up. Hope the NHS wait isn't too long

Dwrgi - I really hope the DHEA does the trick for you.

Hi Kara huni, how's Tyler doing? I agree research is good, not sure that Amanda would agree having seen all my questions during follow ups!

Bexy - hope you're having a fab time. I'm missing my buddy x

Hi Dizzy, Newbie and anyone else I've missed

Afm still no results. Still feeling sorry for myself too but am off on my hols at the end of the week. My mission is to try and switch off from tx completely for the week - pretty sure I won't manage it but gonna do my best. On that basis not planning on taking my supplements for the week cos want to avoid the hassle of going through customs with a million pills. Does anyone think that'll do any harm?


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi JK1-hope your eye infection clears up fast.  You poor thing.  Big hugs to you!

Mrs T, enjoy your holiday!  I wouldn't imagine that missing a week would be that bad  

Kara-empty follicle syndrome applies when all follicles are empty.  I googled this myself and drew a blank.  

Perhaps not enough ovitrel-some need two vials, I know of plenty who have one and a half..??

Anyway, thanks for your speedy response!


----------



## kara76

The trigger matures the egg that is there so doubt it was this as I think an egg would still be collected. You might of ovulated early! 

Mrs t massive hugs. I would still take your dhea if nothing else . I could never switch off so I hope your able too. Try and see this holiday as your last as a couple .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara, I think you are right. I've never switched off before so I don't expect this will be any different but I'm gonna try! Every milestone in life I hope its our last as a couple - it was our anniversary yesterday and as grateful as I am that I have a wonderful DH I pray that it will be our last alone. Thanks for the hugs x


----------



## kara76

Belated happy anniversary huni. Where you off to on your hols?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks, married 18 years - makes me feel old! Off to Tenerife for a lazy week in the sun hopefully


----------



## jk1

Congratulations on 18 years Mrs T!! xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Wow 18years that's a lifetime. Me and luke have been together for 14 and that's long enough lol. Lots of booze and sex I think


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It feels like a lifetime, can't imagine my life without him - been together 23 years. Think I might take your advice x


----------



## kara76

Wow that's forever. Go get some sexy undies and have some fun hun. This is so your last couple holiday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh I so hope it is. Thanks for the pma, you are a star


----------



## pheobs1

Wow Mrs T, happy belated anniversary! Xxx
DH and I been together 11 years now, coming up for third anniversary though, he was a bit slow asking me!

Amanda- sorry your down. Big huggs. It's so devastating and there are no words. I agree with the others though, get on the research xxx

AFM - I'm on the down regg marathon! I'm about another week off stimms if all goes to plan.
Horrendous mood swings and the flushes are a nightmare! On the plus side, I always stim for about three weeks with iui, so I'm kind of used to it!

Hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## Ravan

just a quick one from me....need to read back a bit.

Mrs T many congratulations have a great holiday,been 16 years for us....married 9!Got passed the 7 year itch 1st   

pheobs I'm the same as you will mood swings.Strange because last time I d/r for 2 months with no symtoms what so ever.....only thing I'm going to say about it this time is......never do tx while having an extention built.....poor builders


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

How is everyone.  Yes I am finally back online.  I am so sorry I couldn't keep up to date with things - we headed to Cornwall straight from clinic after EC and I had absolutely no signal on my phone to be able to get on internet!!!!!!!

How is everyone doing?  Just checked the CRGW success rates and they are fab aren't they?

Helen, Em, Amanda, Redkay and everyone else ............ how are you all feeling.  Hello too to those I haven't yet met.

Well,  we had 9 eggs collected, 8 were mature, 7 fertilised.  We had a day 3 transfer or 2 embies which Lyndon said were really good quality, and we have 1 frozen.  OTD is Saturday 17th.  Amanda did say we could test today but I just cant bring myself to test and then have to face work so will probably wait until the weekend.  I have been having some cramping, but it comes and goes, and my boobs keep going really sensitive.  I am thinking that AF is on its way!!!!!!!

Also,  my boss has just had my in her office to tell me she is 10 weeks pregnant with twins following IVF with another clinic.  I am over the moon for her and soooooooooooooo glad she told me before I test.  Cant help a little twinge of jealousy - and 'oh go please let it be me too'.

Hey ho - good luck, love and babydust to all - missed you all  xx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - Good luck for OTD. I had cramping before I got my BFP so it might not be AF. Wishing you so much luck xxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 3rd Oct

Newbie.............d/r Sept.

JK1...................FET 5th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.

Ravan..............d/r 1st sept. Scan 19th Sept. E/c 3rd Oct


  

Bellebaby OTD 15th Sept

Becca      OTD  17th Sept


----------



## Ravan

just updating


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Becca!!  Fingers crossed that these are all positive signs!

Alas, no updates for me in no man's land!

Love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say welcome back Becca, I was so worried we hadn't heard from you. Sounds great so far, good luck for testing


----------



## BelleBaby

Good luck on Saturday Becca, it's sounding good with you so far.  Hope it's down to your lovely break in Cornwall.

AFM I'm starting to get nervous about testing...prefer this glimmer of hope to a definite BFN.  Not sure how I'm going to handle it for a third time.  Just need to not get my hopes up...but ever so slightly can't help it.   I know you all know how I feel, and some of you have been through it many more times than me.    Had a twinge on my left side today, not a cramp but more like a sharp scratch on the inside...but then the embies were put back on my right side so it couldn't be implantation! I probably imagined it all anyway...

Mrs T have a lovely holiday (if we get a BFN on Thurs the 1st thing DH is doing is booking a Chirstmas skiing trip for us!).  Why don't you just take Pregnacare Conception if nothing else?  As it's so bloody expensive, when I'm not on tx I take it every other day with cheapo folic acid and it's so second nature now that when I take them I'm not even thinking of what they are for.  But if you really want to switch off I'm sure that a mere week without supplements won't do you any harm at all. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bellebaby - you're bound to be nervous, really hope this is your time. I'll be watching out for your news on Thurs x


----------



## newbie131

Just arranged delivery of my drugs - feels like we're finally on the way again. Downregging starts 28th September, which is two weeks tomorrow. 

I was suprised when they told me there's nothing to keep in the fridge this time, cos last time the Menopur came all wrapped up in cold insulation. Apparently it's different because it's a lower dosage so it's in prefilled syringes (I think). I remember chatting about this a while ago - maybe it explains why some people have been told to keep it in the fridge and some haven't.

Completely irrelevantly, I'm going to stick this smiley in   'cos I like the way he sticks his little tongue out.


----------



## jk1

Newbie - i bet you can't wait to get started again now, my menopur came cold too and we had to keep it in the fridge - not sure if the old style were different where you have snap the top off (always cut myself) and mix but i'm sure i kept those in the fridge too - I also like the little smiley with the tounge!! 

Raven and Pheobs - hope you are both good xxx

Mrs T - how are you today - hope you are ok xxxx

Helen, Emnige and Sammy - hope you three are all ok and those babies are coming along nicely!! xx

Kara - how are you? hope you are well and Tyler's rash is going - i saw the piccies on ** - looks really sore  

Redkay - how are you huni? x

Hope everyone is ok - I am bored already in my week 'off sick'!! although my eye is getting better i think so hopefully will be off the antibiotics by the end of the week which will be 2 weeks before FET so hopefully enough time for it all to be out of my system.  Down regging is going fine - haven't really noticed any effects apart from tiredness.  AF is due this week too so hoping it comes on time - or i won't be impressed!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

morning everyone

Thank you for your messages of support.  Its awful isn't it every little twinge we analyse to death when it could mean absolutely nothing at all.

Bellebaby - good luck for your test tomorrow - have you had any symptoms of any sort?

Mrs T - how is everything with you? Many congratulations on your anniversary by the way 

Dwgri - how are you feeling about everything hun?  Have you decided your next step.  Its silly I know but i'm already planning in my head that we're gonna need to book in to have our frostie put back and I haven't even tested yet!

Em - Soooooooooooooooo excited for you .  

HOw is everyone else? - Kara, Redkay, JK1, Amanda, Newbie??  Has anyone heard how Helen is getting on?

AFM - last night was the first night I slept right through since I started DR - it was one of those though that when you wake up you could just turn over and go back to sleep for another 12 hours .  Well,  I am still getting some cramping going on, also woke up with a headache yesterday morning which I still seem to have.  Dont know whether that means anything, but as everyone else does am panicing its AF - a few more days to go.  I know I could test early but I just cant bring myself to do it, I couldn't face work after testing I dont think.

Well ladies - time for work - joy!!!!!! . Hope you all have a good day.

Sending love and babydust and   xxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 3rd Oct

Newbie.............d/r  28th Sept.

JK1...................FET 5th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.

Ravan..............d/r 1st sept. Scan 19th Sept. E/c 3rd Oct


  

Bellebaby OTD 15th Sept

Becca      OTD  17th Sept





just updating your dates newbie.
Good luck to Belle and Becca.


----------



## Helen85

Hi bec 

I was worried about u cause u had been away for soooooo long 
I did post awhile ago to ask of anyone knew how u were but don't think anyone did .
U have got some good will power Hun holding out till otd  got everything crossed for u I really have .
Don't worry about the cramps sweetheart honestly I'm still having them now and it feels like my period is coming and I'm 8 weeks lol it is a complete nightmare for my nerves lol ( I won't say much more about myself cause my post will be edited I think if it's about pregnancy ) all I can say is I'm good hun and thanks for asking after me your are a sweetheart  hope u will be joining me over on the bfp thread in coupe of days   xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, wanted to wish all you ladies starting cycles soon all the luck in the world and I will be following your journies and massive good luck to bella and becca for testing.


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls      

Thanks Sammy.  I'm like a headless chicken tonight, bricking it about testing tomorrow.  Becca, I feel bloated and weird but I was the same last time with both BFNs.  Cyclogest is giving me hugely sore boobs and I'm also on steroids so I bet thats adding something to the mix.  Had a bad back last night in bed which I always have a couple of hours before AF arrives and then had dream that the wench had started, woke up gutted believing it was true so was relieved at fmkc (first morning knicker check...come on, you know the one!).  

Got my backups ready including a pre-emptive bottle of wine in the fridge.  Also trying to pep talk myself into remembering that if it is negative 2m then I've still got lots to be thankful for, a lush hubby who loves me for one.   (please remind me that I said that!)  Not working though.  Still  ing to God for my first every BFP.  Aaargh why us!

Great that your drugs are on the way Newbie, hope the 28th comes round quickly for you.

That's enough of a ramble from me, is everyone else ok?


----------



## Helen85

good luck for tomorrow belle  got everything crossed for u  would be lovely to have so more good news from this thread  xxx


----------



## Emnige

Loads of luck for tomorrow Belle xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow Belle x


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck for tomorrow Belle xxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck belle


----------



## magz1

goodluck belle and becks. also goodluck all u ladies starting/started treatments. hope u all get BFP. xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

good luck this morning bellebaby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

wishing you ALL the luck in the world for todays test Belle.  WIll be thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Lots of PMA Belle     Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck belle thinking of you this morning


----------



## sammy75

Belle, sending u lots of luck.


----------



## Helen85

Good luck for this morning  belle , hope u get your bfp  xxx


----------



## Becca1507

- ladies,  just been to the Loo and am convinced there was a bit of blood on the paper when I wiped!  Have period like ache too now.  Just want to ball my eyes out but am in work and cant.  I soooooooooooo want to go home and I want my hubby!!! - feel a bit like a child


----------



## sammy75

Becca, I had exatly the same and exatly on the day af was due but I still had my bfp so I really hope all will be ok.


----------



## pheobs1

Sending loads of PMA Becca. It's wrotten being in work when you feel like this xx
Xxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca keep your chin up,its not over yet! Hope its nothing. I also like Sammy had alot of cramp with my bfp.Sending lots of        Hope you get home soon for a real hug from your hubby.

Pheobs good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is well.

Anyone heard from Belle?


----------



## Helen85

Bec- please try not to worry , I tested two days early and by the time I came to work when I went to the toilet there was a bit on blood in my discharge . I was hysterical and went home from work, rang Amanda crying my eyes out lol she must have thought I had lost it, she said to up my progesterone to three a day and I stopped Hun, please try not to worry ring the clinic and see what they say xx


----------



## Becca1507

Thanks for your support ladies - this 2WW is awful isn't it!  I'm glad we're all here for each other otherwise we'd all be in the loony bin i'm sure!

I emailed Amanda and she replied just to say to try and not to worry because there are loads of aches and pains you get along with some spotting and none of it really means anything.  Having said that, I starting to feel like i've got the flu coming on now though and thats how I felt the day before my period on my last cycle!

Nope - no news from Belle then.  i've been checking all day to see if she's posted

xx


----------



## Helen85

Bec-hope speaking to Amanda has calmed u a bit, I know it's easier said than done but she is right about trying not to worry ( I was a complete nervous wreck and I still am most days !! )
Don't think the stress ever ends I don't think , well not for me  wish I could be like my dp and it doesn't even enter into his head that it won't be ok  
I know I've been checking all day for belle too , I really hope she's ok   xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Becca I hope nothing more came of the spotting, don't give up hun  

Thanks for your thoughts girls...it worked, I got my BFP  Sorry for not posting sooner, I should've known that you would be thinking of me.  I couldn't believe my eyes when that second line came up so fast, I was so convinced it hadn't worked.  Trying to not get too carried away, I know that a lot can go wrong from now on. 

Hope you've all had a good day today xxx


----------



## Emnige

Belle - I've been thinking about you all day and checking the thread every 5 minutes for your news! Congratulations hun, you must be so happy and excited xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - I feel for you, this is so stressful. Hope the girls have reassured you. Will be thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp

Belle - hope you had good news today and have been too busy celebrating to let us know. 

Hope you all have a great week. Ive gotta pack now for an early flight x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Belle - congratulations, our posts just crossed. Naughty girl for keeping us waiting, lol x


----------



## Dwrgi

Really brilliant news Belle-I am delighted for you!  Now you try and relax as much as you can, and enjoy being pregnant!  Brilliant brilliant news! xxx

Becca-how are you feeling hun  Hang on in there-stay strong hun.

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxx


----------



## BelleBaby

I'm so sorry, feel awful after reading all your lovely posts! I couldn't get online at work and was late coming home.  I phoned Amanda and she screamed! Probably sick at the sight of me at CRGW.  Lyndon said at my FET "it'd be nice not to see you two back here again" and Amanda said "no, they'll be coming in for a scan!"  Booked in for Oct 1st  

Happy packing Mrs T, and have a fabulous holiday with your hubby.

Thanks Dwrgi, how are you? xx


----------



## Ravan

many many congratulations Belle,fantastic news.I am so so pleased for you both,how did your hubby react? Bet you havent stopped smiling and checking that pee stick   Lets hope youve put us all on a good run.

Becca how are you?Anything since?Hoping it was just a glitch for you   

evening everyone


----------



## sammy75

belle,     so pleased for you both.

   to all you ladies still yet to cycle and i will be   my socks off for you all.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats belle, what meds were you taking? X


----------



## Helen85

Hugh congrats belle hun   was so worried today cause u hadn't put a post up, be lovely to have another friendly face on the bfp board  chuffed for u Hun.
And I just know bec is going to have the same result Saturday so there will be nice little group of us on there  just wish everyone on this thread was on there with us  I'm sure they will tho very soon xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Thanks Helen and Sammy, I'll wait until scan to join you if that's ok, just too terrified!

Ravan - hubby shed a lil tear with me, then had the biggest grin plastered over his face all day!

Hi Dizzy, I/m on Cyclogest, Progynova (oestrogen) and Prednisolone (steroid).  Also had acupuncture with pauline immediately before and after ET.  Good luck to you in October hun.


----------



## Helen85

No problems Hun I was exactly the same  felt like I would have been tempting fate to move over to soon. And really didn't  want to leave the security of this thread , miss the ladies on here like crazy not being able to able properly involved with the thread anymore ( even tho I know it's for a good reason) xx


----------



## pheobs1

Huge congratulations Belle xxx


----------



## magz1

congrats belle xxxx


----------



## Ravan

morning all   

Hope your scan goes well today Phoebs and you'll be stimming very soon   

Becca hows things this morning?


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

How is everyone today?

Belle - I am sooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased and exicted for you hun - after all the heartache of failed cycles you've now got there .  It must be such an incredible feeling.  Sending you the biggest   ever.

Raven, Mrs T, Em, Helen, Dwgri, sammy and everyone else - how are you all this morning?  Looking forward to your weekends?

I'm feeling a bit teary this morning but think thats got something to do with the amount of work I have on!!!  Well,  over the last week i've had cramps which do admitedly seem to have tapered off but now have a bit of a dull feeling 'down there', have had sore boobs on and off with sensitive nipples, keep having hot flushes, and have had a headache on and off for the last 4 days now.  I have no idea whether they are good or bad signs - I think I have convinced myself that my period is on its way - i'm trying so hard to be positive but its just not easy is it, especially when you know how much hurt you're gonna feel if you get a BFN!  Haven't had any further bleeding so have no idea what that was yesterday, it was the tinest amount in the world I must admit.

Well -  Happy Friday to everyone .  I will try to get on tomorrow and post result as soon as I can

Love and babydust and a huge   xxx


----------



## kara76

Belle wonderful news yay

Becca good luck with testing , everyone has different signs and some like me had none. Only testing with tell u so fingers crossed

Ravan huni how ya doing?

Mrs t any news of results?

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Helen85

Hi bec ,

U sound like u are pretty much having most of the signs I had Hun . So I hope it's a good sign  are u testing early tomorrow morning  I will be checking every 5 mins till u update with news . Got All my and fingers and toes crossed for you  xxx


----------



## jk1

belle - congratulations huni!!! I'm really pleased for you xxx

Becca - good luck for tomorrow morning - i will be thinking of you xxx

Hi everyone, just a quick post from me - AF is due today but as usual when i am having tx no sign yet - you'd think i'd be used to it by cycle 5 but its still v annoying!!   .  Started my acupuncture y/day with the lovely Pauline - it was fab to see her again.  Also still off work and on antibiotics for my eye - am planning to stop them by next Wednesday at the latest as need to get onto my vits etc which i can't take at the moment.

One of my friends in ff chat told me that as i am off work i should get kev's dinner ready for him for when he gets home - so last night i bought some food and am going to try and attempt to cook lamb shanks in red wine - i am not a cook and think that microwaving is so much easier - can you microwave lamb shanks?............................................................................... 

Have a good Friday everyone.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

JK1     to start your a/f.

Becca glad its settled down   be on the look out in the morning for your smily post   

Kara all good here hope your well xxx

crmw just phone....my scan is now tuesday instead of monday as Debs is off and Amanda will be alone.


----------



## Helen85

Hi jo,

Stupid bloody af never comes when u want it to does it, I was really late before starting my treatment , god our bodies never work the way want them too !!!!
Fingers crossed u won't have to wait long for her to make a appearance  
U feeling ok ?? Hope so  xx

Mrs t- how are u my love  Any sign of those results so u can get moving again ??

Redkay- how are u keeping , did u manage to get some ginger eggs yet. Hope u have Hun xx

Dwgri- hi Hun how u keeping , hope u are feeling ok and planing ur next steps 

Dizzy- u ok  xx

Belle- u come down from cloud 9 yet  xxx

Hello to everyone else . Hope u all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## ruby78

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Congratulations Belle on your BFP!!  I bet you are excited!

AFM- We had our follow up with Amanda yesterday,  she couldnt really tell us very much as to why we had our BFN, it just happens sometimes.  She recommended I take DHEA supplements, to try and improve my egg quality & quantity, so am going to research these & take some for a few months.  "You never know, it can sometimes happen naturally!" she said. Unfortunately, we cant afford another private treatment at the moment, so am going to miss the wonderful team at CRGW & their fabulous care also!

She is going to write to NHS Wales about my low AMH to ask them to bring us forward for treatment there.  I will be ringing them next week to check we are on the list & see how long we have to wait.  Fingers crossed it wont be too long!

Love & Baby dust to all whatever part of your journey you are on xxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi ladies  
Could someone  be so kind as to let me know what is the email adress u get Amanda on?? Need to contact her and don't want to ring as the clinic is closed xxx


----------



## jk1

Helen - the phone normally diverts to amanda's mobile if you need to call i think, normally if we leave a message amanda call's us back at some point in the evening xx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks jo but really don't want to bother her when they are closed , that's why I wanted to email her. Just want to bend her ear to whether she thinks that I have uti or whether she thinks it's cause my ovaries are son enlarged and that's why I'm having the pain  .xx


----------



## jk1

oh i see - i'm not sure of the e-mail address - sorry can't be of more help  hope you are ok though xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea I'm fine Hun thanks  just a bit unsure of what to do , maybe I'll ring nhs direct and see what they say xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I think you should go to the out office hours doctors, see my thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270474.0


----------



## kara76

Helen aches and pains are normal in early pregnancy but having a uti if it is then it needs treating. I advise out of hrs doctors


----------



## Ravan

Helen pm'd you


----------



## Siany

Hi Helen,

I have Amanda's email if you still need it. 

Siany


----------



## Helen85

Thanks raven I have just emailed her , 
Thanks for the advice ladies wait for it to go quiet in work and then I'm phoning nhs direct ( they are the ones that sort the out of hours appointments ) xx


----------



## Becca1507

Hope you're ok helen x


----------



## BelleBaby

Thanks pheobs, kara, and magz xx

jk I've never cooked lamb shanks but I'd imagine slow roasted in the oven would be better than microwave, but good luck! haha

Ruby, good luck on the DHEA and hope Amanda can work some magic to bump u up that NHS list.

Thanks Becca, really feel that your news in the morning is going to be just as good as your symptoms sound promising! I've had a terrible headache all day, is it really ok to take paracetamol?  I know they say it is but still don't like the idea. Took another test today cause I'm paranoid it's a chemical pg, second line was still there thank god.  Think I'll be testing every day until scan, oh no!

Ravan, how do you get those posh smileys...and what the hell is that banana doing?!


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick one to wish becca lots of luck for testing tomorow and please don't keep us in suspense like belle did lol.


----------



## Emnige

Be ca - Good luck for tomorrow Hun x


----------



## Helen85

Belle if u end up testing every day u won't have been the only one trust me  I was like a crazy woman bought 10 tests off eBay and 4 digital clear blue with the weeks thing on lol. Tested every day for a good while . Dp was telling me STOP DOIN TESTS lol but I just couldn't  xxx

Bec - thanks for the concern Hun  I'm fine tho , bet u can't wait till tomorrow morning  just sure u have got that bfp u so want  u deserve it Hun ur such sweetheart  I'll be sending u loads of pma
Tonight and keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Ravan

Bella I click reply(on the last post)rather than the quick reply....they are all there.......bannana is dancing,an a/f dance lol 

Pheobs how did your scan go? When to you start stimming?

Becca good luck for tomorrow,will be thinking of you   

Helen did you phone nhs direct?

JK1 any sign yet?

enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## Helen85

Hi raven ,
I was waiting for a reply from Amanda but she still hasn't emailed back .if I haven't had a reply by the morning I'm going to ring then, working all day tomorrow but will be heading to the out of hours gp once I finsh at 9.30 xx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - My fingers are crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

well - just a quickie.  Tested this morning and got a BFN.  Am gutted as i'm sure you can appreciate.  My hubby has just gone off to work so i'm sat here cuddling the dog at the moment!  I feel so down, I have NEVER seen my husband cry like that, he is so devastated.  

We're going to bite the bullet and get straight back on the bandwagon though - i've just e-mailed Amanda to ask for an appointment so we can start to plan for FET ASAP.  After that we will either give it another go or look into adoption.

As hard as it is to accept, I am a believer in whats meant to be will be, so perhaps hubby and I aren't meant to have our own biological child, maybe we are meant to adopt a child perhaps that otherwise wouldn't have a loving family - either way, we wont be giving up.

Hope you are all ok and have fantastic weekends.

Lots of love and hugs

Bec xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca I'm so sorry for you and hubby.I think sometimes we forget about the men and how much it affects them too......sending massive hugs to both of you.
glad you have a plan ,it always helps to have something to focus on.
Hope your hubby's ok and you get some time together later for a cwtch.So sorry Becca


----------



## sammy75

Becca, really sorry and you and dh take care of each other, and when I had my failed fresh cycle in may I straight away went for my fet and succeded so I wish u all the luck for your fet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - sending huge hugs from Tenerife. I know exactly how you feel and am so glad you have the strength to carry on. A follow up ASAP always helps me decide the way forward. Thinking of you today. Glad you have faith that it will work out in the end xxx


----------



## Emnige

Becca - I'm so sorry hun. You sound like you have a plan which is good and will give you something to focus on. Take care of yourself and the same goes for your hubby xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Becca I am so sorry, I had huge hopes for you.  Well done for going straight on for FET.  Lyndon told us that there is research that for some people FET can work even better than a fresh cycle because you're working with nature and your body's own hormones compared to the upset your body has to go through with injecting and EC.  How many frosties do you have?

Huge hugs to you and your lovely hubby   xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you both Becs. We have been through lots of BFNs and it doesn't get any easier. But like Belle said perhaps FET will work for us both, instead of full cycles with meds etc. I really hope so. Take care xxx

Mrs T - hope you're enjoying your hols, the weather is pouring here and gailforce winds too! x


----------



## magz1

so sorry becca, hugs and kisses to u and your hubby xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Becs I am so very sorry. The only thing that helped me when we failed was to plan to go again. This journey sucks big time


----------



## Helen85

Bec sweetheart really feel for u and dh  can't say much more than what the ladies have but really sorry and I'm here if u need to talk . Sending u loads  of love and hugs xxx


----------



## jk1

becca - so sorry to hear your news hun, I always have a big cuddle with the dog when i'm upset xxxxx  Glad to hear that you are thinking of making plans for FET and I know it doesn't help take the pain away but we have been through 4 fresh cycles and are hoping that FET will be better for me - no stimming and no OHSS - fingers crossed it is the key for both of us hey xxxx

Hello to everyone!!  Still no AF - popped into clinic this morning to get more suprecur and needles - saw Amanda and she said that the antibiotics I am on are also given to pg ladies so if I am still on them in a couple of weeks then it will be fine.  Lamb shank cooking went well - i didn't even use the microwave!! - kev was impressed with his new domestic godess wife - i told him i could do this all the time if i didn't have to work - he just laughed and carried on eating - no chance of giving up work soon then!! hahaha xxx

hope everyone is having a good weekend, Mrs T hope you are sunning yourself in the lovely Tenerife!!

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Lol at the giving up work thing jo  my dp has told me when I finish in January I better get my house wife hat on ( I'm not much of a cook either  ! ) I'll have to learn I suppose xx


----------



## kara76

Jk hope af comes soon. Typical isn't it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becs - hope you are ok. Cwtches from my furbaby always really helped me. Oh and from DH of course. I'm glad you've had loads of messages of support, it always picks me up when I'm in my worst moments and there really is no substitute for people who've been through exactly the same as you. Hugs x

Jo - how annoying that AF is late, always the case when you want it to come

Hi everyone else

Afm the weather is fab in Tenerife, good to hear there is rain and gales back home, lol. As for the grand plan to put all things fertility out if my mind - no chance! For a start there is wi-fi in the hotel so too tempted to check up on everyone. And the hotel is FULL of heavily pregnant women. No kidding, not exaggerating they are everywhere! It's as if the world is going na na look what you haven't got! Even the pool concierge asked this morning if we had children and when DH said no, he replied not yet eh. If only he knew..On a positive note I have taken your advice Kara and Bexy - the wine and the ahem is in full flow 

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - how typical is that - you go all that way to get away from everything and yet you are surrounded - sending you lots of hugs!!  I went to M&S y/day on my way home from the clinic - there were 5 heavily pg women in there that i counted probably more - i said to kev that i'm not going in there again!!

Still no sign of AF!!

Becca - thinking of you huni xxx

I have been up early to watch the rugby so no doubt will be asleep by lunch time!!

hope everyone is having a good weekend,

Jo

xxxxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Morning girls,

Nice pic jk, and good effort for getting up for the rugby!

mrs T, it's absolutely chucking it down here in West Wales so I'm glad you're thinking of us!  Enjoy it hun, if anyone deserves a break it's you xx

Ravan I don't have those smileys!  it must be because I'm not subscribed or something, or I'm just too new and haven't posted enough to earn them!

How are you today Becca?


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All,
Back from hols and just catching up...
Becca - I am so very sorry chick, sending really big hugs to you and DH.  It's brilliant that you have a plan going forward it really helps to have a focus, and of course big hugs from furbaby's help a lot too xxx
Belle - congrats I am really pleased for you, and I still don't know how you managed to keep strong until OTD   Hope you're feeling well xx
Jo - isn't it always the way when you're waiting for AF, think I'll be having the same issues in 10 days time... all this waiting, try not to let is send you mad lovely xx
Mrs T - That is so typical about the pregnant ladies it was exactly the same for us in Cornwall I'm beginning to think there's an epidemic only we've been missed out!  Keep on drinking and 'aheming' and stay away from the wi-fi, you're there to relax missus!  Enjoy the sun too, you'll be pleased to know it's pouring here again  xxxx
AFM - starting d/regging on Wed, keep staring at the massive stash of drugs in the fridge and getting more and more nervous by the day, don' t know how we'll cope with another BFN  
Love to all xxx


----------



## newbie131

Apparently there's always a peak in births around September/October (9 months after Christmas!) so that explains why there are so many heavily pregnant women everywhere - at least it's not paranoia! 

Congratulations Belle - really pleased for you. 

Becca - really sorry it didn't work out this time - good luck with working out what to do next.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well and having a relaxing weekend. I am feeling shattered, we were up at 4 this morning watching the rugby!
Well, tomorrow we have our follow up apt at IVF Wales, hopefully they will suggest some free further testing and put us back onto waiting list for second free go in case our FET fails. But in the meantime, I am 7 days into DR, scan on Friday at CRMW - busy, busy, busy!! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newbie - I didn't think of that. I should have given that DH had his birthday yesterday and mine is soon too! Thank goodness its not just me then

Bexy - hope you had a lovely time in Cornwall. Sorry to hear you had to put up with the pregnancy epidemic too, lol. Don't worry I'm having lots of relaxing too but I miss you lot  Try not to be nervous lovely, it's gotta be your turn this time. Wednesday will be here before you know it and then you'll be on your way. I'm excited for you and can't wait for you to be posting news of your bfp 

Dizzy - DH woke me at 4am too for the rugby, not what I expected to be doing on holiday but we have itvWales in our hotel room, he was well chuffed! 

Belle - how are you feeling, news sunk in yet?

Jo - any sign of AF yet?

Kara - hope you are feeling better, big hugs. You and your princess seem to have had a run of bad luck lately

Becca - hope you are ok huni, thinking of you and your DH

Right my Vodka and Kindle are calling....


----------



## kara76

Dizzy hope your follow up goes well.

Mrs t hope holiday is nice apart from all the pregnant woman. Even now it still annoys me yet I also wonder which bumps are fertility tx. Oh girlie have a vodka for me, can't even remember my last lol


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

Thank you all sooooooooooooooooooo much for all the hugs and messages.  I feel as if i'm in a daze today.  It was weird, Saturday we were obviously in bits, yesterday we didn't seem too bad, we were both quiet (my parents took us out for lunch bless them - i'm so thankful they are so wonderful), but then we both woke up this morning absolutely gutted again - was a nightmare trying to drive to work through teary eyes!!!  

ANyway,  we've booked to see Amanda on 30th Sept to see how we go about FET.  Can anyone tell me what the procedure is with it?  Do we need drugs?  Is the embie put back in on a certain day in the cycle etc.  We only have 1 frostie though so I pray to God that it survives thawing -   i've heard though that CRMW have about a 99% success rate for thawing.  Has anyone had embies frozen there that haven't survived?

How is your holiday going Mrs T?  I hope you're relaxing and soaking up the sun.  Dizzy - good luck for your follow up hun.  Belle has your wonderful news sunk in yet?  Helen and Em,  how are you both?  Everyone else I haven't mentioned by name I hope you're all ok and positive whatever stage of your journey you are at.

Well - time for work . joy!!!!  Speak to you all later

Love Bec xxx


----------



## Ravan

morning all,hope you had a good weekend   

Becca my last fet was on a natural cycle,so no drugs,just had to call when I got the surge.
I cant remember the process of medicated cycles....think I went on the pill 1st....but it was about 10 years ago.....think someone with a memory will have to fill in the blanks   

The sadness does come and go in waves doesnt it     some hugs for you both.

Mrs T hope your holiday is going well....we have rain rain rain   

Kara   I wonder that too.....especially people with twins   

Dizzy wont be long till your scan

Belle how you feeling?

morning hyper,newbie ,JK1 ,Helen  and Anyone else I've missed xxx

Phoebs where are you? you gone awol.....hope your ok


----------



## Emnige

Hiyia Becca - I'm good thanks. I'm sure I read somewhere that FET can be more succesful than a fresh cycle, not sure where I read that. Hope you're ok and that you appointment goes well with Amanda xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, sorry been AWOL !! My mums been I'll and it was DH's birthday party so bit mental!

Becca, so sorry, the waves of sadness are something I remember all too well. Sending huggs xx

Mrs T you get those vodkas down you

Hmmm both DH and I have birthdays in Sept!
I also read somewhere that FET are more successful

Well good news and bad news from scan, my overies look lovely apparently and there is lots of activity which Amanda is really pleased with. 6 follies on left and 7 on right, but I haven't quite been switched off and my body has just gone into it's own cycle. Got northisterone for a few days, to have a bleed and back next week for a baseline again! God help DH, my moods are already bad!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs hope your mum is feeling better and happy birthday for you both   
Good amount of follies there too
Hope the new meds sort you out and your ready by next scan,mine is tomorrow


----------



## jk1

Hi Raven - have you got your baseline tmrw?  xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, 
We are fuming. Just come out from ivf wales after being told that we r not eligible for another nhs cycle as we have had two private failures! This world is so unfair. Dh is going to appeal x


----------



## kara76

That critrea is set by the welsh assembly and its a disgrace. I think u should be able to self fund as many cycles as u like.so sorry hun

Ravan omg is baseline really tomorrow?


----------



## Helen85

Dizzy- so sorry u have had some upsetting news , the nhs are the pits aren't they !!!!! What do we pay all our taxes for huge waiting lists and completely useless care !! I remember kara saying that what the rule was before and I thought it was completely stupid then and I do now !! Sending u loads of hugs  
I hope u get somewhere with ur appeal xx


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - so sorry hun - like Helen I remember that was the rule when the second cylce first came through but I thought it might have changed by now as I had mine last year.  I think you should appeal especially if you've not been told about that before - i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun, hopefully you won't need it anyway if your FET works this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

yep baseline tomorrow   its going so fast,hoping that it all goes well and I'm ready for the next step   

dizzy definately appeal,you never know like jk1 said if you weren't told,it may swing in your favour.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck for baseline tomorrow raven. 

dizzy so sorry hope you get some good news if you appeal.

hi mrs t hope your enjoying your hols


----------



## Becca1507

Dizzy - you poor thing, excuse my language, but that is absolutely poop!!!!!!!!!!!  It makes you so mad doesn't it.  HOpefully you wont need it, but its peace of mind to have the back up there.

I live in Hereford so come under the England NHS funding rules and we only get 1 go here, but I had to fight for our second go.  I had 1 cycle funded about 7 years ago with my ex husband, and when I went to the hospital this time my original consultant refused point blank to refer us.  So, I asked to change consultant, and wrote directly to the primary care trust basically pleeding and saying that women are conditioned to have a family (ie being brough up with prams etc), and that when you find out you cant its heart breaking etc .  Nothing I wrote was a lie, but I did lay it on VERY thick . I also pointed out that the NHS support mothers who completely abuse their preganacy and children yet they wont support someone who desperately wants a child and could give it nothing but love.  Hubby and I also got both of our GPs to write to the PCT saying they supported us and fortunatly we got one more round of funding.  You should DEFINATELY appeal hun.

thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening ladies,

Kara - I definately had enough vodka for me and you! It's been a long time for you but for the best possible reason

Ravan - good luck for tomorrow

Dizzy - the rules are so wrong. Sorry I thought you knew but were going to keep your private cycles quiet. Good luck with your appeal but I'm really hoping you don't need it

Phoebs - hope your mum is better now. Ivf is all a bit trial and error to start with, you'll get there

Jo - any news of AF yet?

Becca - Ravan's spot on, it definately comes in waves and often hits you when you least expect it. Sorry I know nothing about fet but I'm sure the girls will be along to help you out soon

Sorry to report the weather is fab here, lol. Really enjoying just relaxing with DH and doing nothing


----------



## kara76

Ravan my buddy. Enjoy dildo cam, I knows it been a while. Hope the lady garden is neat

Becca I found that I would often be fine one minute and in tears the next, I also went through a few numb days and felt very alone and often shut people out. All very normal

Mrs t I'm sticking my tongue out at you having lush weather. Hope u had a hangover lol only kidding.


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T - glad weather is fab over there!! I am jealous - this time last year we were just back from a fabulous week in Tenerife!!

Still no sign of AF - had acupuncture today so hoping that might do the trick!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo u need a little or a lot of sexy time, white knickers also good. Hope af shows up soon. Are u usually late?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - pmsl at your messages to Ravan and Jo, you are rude but that's why we love you! No hangover I'm afraid, that's why I stick to the vodka. You'll be pleased to hear that too much sun has given me a bit of a headache though, lol

Jo - hope the acupuncture has done the trick


----------



## Ravan

Kara I actually laughed out loud to that comment.All neat and tidy....yep yep yep   short,back and sides lol I did have the hippy look going on


----------



## sammy75

Ravan hope baseline goes well and you can start stimming,

Hope everyone else is doing ok and good luck to all of you.


----------



## pheobs1

Dizzy how bloody ridiculous! How did they know about your private tx?

Raven void luck for today x

Hope everyone else is ok? Bit gutted to not be starting stims today, but I know it all has to be right xx


----------



## Ravan

morning all,hope your all well.Cold and rainy here,actually got my heating on.....summer is over   

Baseline went well. lots of follies 15 on left 20 on right....so starting 225 menupur tomorrow,scan on monday 12pm


----------



## Becca1507

Fantastic news Raven - wishin you all the luck in the world hun x


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Raven x


----------



## kara76

Ravam wonderful news, I know u told me via text how much u missed the dildo cam lol. Happy stimming


----------



## jk1

Raven - fab news xxxx

Just a quick one from me - AF just started this afternoon and called clinic for a baseline scan - am booked in for Monday, which is the first day they could do in the evening.  I am going to have a complete nightmare with scan appts as can't have any time off work now due to last week 

Anyway because my AF was late ET is now going to be the 10th October!!! So will only have a few days off after ET before having to go back to work  Feeling a bit poo now as all seems to be going wrong and had it in my head that FET would be so much better and easier for us.  Now starting to think its not going to be 

Sorry for all the sad faces - that's how I feel - think I've got 5th cycle blues 

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo is there anytime when et would be more suitable? Sorry can't remember are you a medicated fet? If so you could easy stay down regged for a little longer but rest assured that going back to work won't do any harm yet I know why ur concerned.

Fet scans are a lot less than a full cycle and I've always had just one scan after baseline and if lining good then ur good to go


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara - well the week before would have been better - i've booked my 2 weeks off now from the 3rd October so wanted it early that week so i could have a nice long break before going back to work - Kev just pointed out that this would almost be the same sort of timings as a fresh cycle so maybe I am over-reacting a little - i blame the suprecur!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jo stick with oct 10th we will be there together! My ET is the sameday xx


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - oh yay!!! thats made me feel a bit better!!! I will still have 6 days after ET - just wanted a few more - are you taking time off work?


----------



## kara76

Jk what day embryos do you have? Timing wise you might find et is later than the 10th. Might be worth checking with amanda as the 10 would be day 14 and then embryos need to be transferred at however old they are if that makes sense. Any chance you can alter your holidays? Or even better just go sick if you need the time off. Sorry and I hope I'm wrong about the timings but email amanda and she will get back to u


----------



## jk1

Hi kara - they told me to count tmrw as day 1 so i think day 14 will be the 5th - our embryos were frozen on day 2 i think and they are planning to grow them to day 5.  we need to call them again tmrw anyway as booked my scan for monday night and just remembered have a course on monday - why is nothing easy!! 

Will confirm with them tmrw - blimey - this is more confusing than a fresh cycle!!


----------



## kara76

I'm confused too. Maybe they do things different now. Lol


----------



## kara76

Jk is this a natural fet or medicated? Could u arrange a early scan before work. So sorry if I'm confusing you


----------



## pheobs1

Snap Jo and Dizzy, my EC has been moved to Oct 10th now too because of the delay xx


----------



## jk1

Kara - i'm on a medicated cycle so down regging at the moment - Kev is going to try and get one for early Friday or Monday morning - i don't think you are confusing me - i think i am just generally confused today!! My AF started this afternoon which I think is why they said to count tmrw as day 1, baseline isn't till Monday because all the late appts were already booked up until then.  So i think what you are saying is right but it should work out that the 10th Oct is around 5 days after day 14 - i think anyway!! 

Pheobs - looks like CRGW are going to be really busy on the 10th!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept. E/c 3rd Oct



updating date,seems the 10th is now a busy day   
hyper and newbie are you having ivf/fet?All I have are your dates  
I have to try and find more time on here.
Hope your all well today


----------



## Becca1507

morning ladies

sounds like the 10th will be a busy day - lets hope its a really positive one too 

Can some one please tell me the process of a FET and what a medicated one is and what a natural cycle is (obviously medicated is with drugs, but what drugs etc).  We only have 1 5 day frostie so have hoping our little ice baby when its time will wake up nice and quickly and then snuggle down inside me!!

Also,  can anyone tell me when you usually start down regging in a normal IVF / ICSI cycle - last time my cycle was timed so I was controlling it with the pill, but if we do it again we will just let nature take its course

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Emnige

Ravan - loving the list, you're so organised 

Becca - I started down regging on day 21 of my cycle and I was on a long protocol. Fingers crossed your ice baby will give you your BFP xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Bec with a natural cycle fet you wait for your af, have a baseline they use ovulation kits to test for the surge once surge is detected you would have a blastocyst transferred around 6 to 7 days later. I think u have a scan too to check lining. 
With a medicated you down reg starting day 21 and then use hrt to thicken the lining et happens around the cycle day it would with a fresh cycle.

On a full fresh cycle, people usually start down regging on day 21 that's if its a long protocol. If short protocol you start on day 1 to 3 along with stimmulation. The pill is often used to control timings yet this is not always needed in a long protocol ivf cycle.

Ravam loving the list hun. Stimming today yay yay. Bet you can't believe your cycling. My eyes are on you and might swing what I decide lol


----------



## Ravan

Emnige its the only way I can remember whos doing what   

Becca i also started on day 21 long protocol.I cant remember my medicated fet,just remember being on the pill. With the natural,you test for the surge...when you get it you phone clinic,think I then had a scan to check lining then embie/s put back.


----------



## Ravan

No pressure then Kara   By the way.....dildocam was so good I'm going back for more on monday


----------



## kara76

Pmsl your a dildo addict. Opps I mean dildo cam lol. I had a dream last night that all ivf needles were about a foot long and I had awful trouble jabbing!


----------



## Ravan

So funny,that paints such a funny picture


----------



## kara76

I think it was all the gestone talk on another thread.

Right off I go for my busy day ahead.


----------



## BexyPob

Hi ladies - well I've spent 10mins pmsl at all of the rude bits on the last couple of pages.  Kara I'm nearly looking forward to dildo-cam now you've made it sound so good  Ravan thanks for the list I forget who is doing what most of the time...good luck with the jabbing, thank god the foot long needles are only in Kara's mind!!! I'm doing ICSI on short p/l started d/regging today.
Phoebs, Dizzy and Jo - sounds as though the 10th is going to be a fab day and a good omen for BFP's for you all  Loads of hugs to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk have u rebooked ur scan?

Sexy bexy lol dildo cam could be a pleasure if your a little twisted like ravan lol


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.ICSI.E/T Oct ??

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept.ICSI. E/c 3rd Oct


----------



## Ravan

Kara ....me....twisted!   ......Amanda was gentle with me,a little dissapointed


----------



## pheobs1

Ooh ladies, while we're on that subject, I found Amanda a little more rough than Debbie! ;-)


----------



## kara76

Trust you ravan, you like a bit of rough lol

Pheobes see ravan likes it that way. I always found it crazy how they like it it sideways lol


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok - scan re-booked for the weekend - not sure if saturday or sunday yet but so glad its not in the week so panic over now - I have to stay on the suprecur for now too.

Jo xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Well done Jo on the scan re-booking, hope it goes really well xx
Phoebs - I'm with you Debbie is definatley more gentle, but are we in the Ravan camp and prefer a bit of rough?   I just can't wait until my baseline now whoever scans me will wonder why I'm giggling like a mad woman  
Have a good day y'all xx


----------



## Ravan

JK1 good luck for your scan,glad its work out nicely for you.
Hyperbexy   Think I smiled a little as she was putting the cover on it   
I always found Debs a bit rougher,but it may just be that last time i had 40 odd follies and was a bit sore   
Amanda was a 1st timer with me


----------



## Siany

Hi all,

Please can I join you? I'm having my first treatment at CRGW.  I'm on the long protocol and started down regging on Tuesday with egg collection planned for the week of Oct 24th.  Has anyone else felt sick when starting the suprecur?  

Hope to get to know you all soon and good luck to everyone.

Siany x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Siany, welcome to the thread. I was on a long protocol, I didn't find that the suprecur made me feel sick just made me really tired for the first week but it eased off during the second week xxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 10th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.ICSI.E/C Oct 17th

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept.ICSI. E/c 3rd Oct

Siany................d/r 20th sept E/C 24th oct



Siany,welcome I've added your name to the list


----------



## newbie131

I'm a bit slow on the uptake - have only just realised what you mean by dildocam . Thought it was a private joke when you mentioned it before  . I'm just not going to be able to take the scanning seriously now.


----------



## Ravan

newbie,going to be funny...when you all go for scans smiling....clinic may start to worry


----------



## kara76

What worries me is how you all like a dildo. I'm more a vibro girl! Lol

Now vibrating dildo cam would be interesting


----------



## Siany

Thanks Ravan and Em.


----------



## Ravan

morning all   

Kara I leave the good stuff for home


----------



## BexyPob

Girls sorry but I'm strictly a batteries out kind of girl all that vibration gives me a headache lol  
Siany - welcome and apologies for the level of humour you've entered on, just blame Kara she's a bad influence  I too feel a bit sick when d/regging and a bit headachy/dizzy too as well as tired - JOY!
Ravan - good luck for scan on Monday, try not to enjoy it too much especially if it's Debs - 40 odd follies blimey woman that would hurt!!! For your fab list I'm hopefully e/c'ing w/c 17th Oct.

How's everyone else doing?  Have a lovely weekend y'all xxxx


----------



## Ravan

adjusted for you hyper   40 is not too bad when eggsharing(twice),I ended with 26 eggies 13 each   This ones just for me though...to old to share now   so hopefully the lower dose will make it better for me.

Siany I also blame Kara.....you've got to watch that one,she's naughty   

Hope your scan goes well JK1

Hows everyone else feeling?

I can say I have lost the plot,hubby wanted cheese on toast yesterday,this is how it went........

andy...I would love cheese on toast
me....I'll do it im bored
(runs off to make hubby a treat,back 5 mins later)
andy.....whats this?
me....cheese on toast!
andy.....really?
me...yes why?
andy.....you didnt toast the bread,this(pointing at his plate)is a melted cheese sandwich!
(he ate it though)

Oops I laughed for ages! lost the plot


----------



## kara76

Ravan u have lost the plot lol

Hope your all well

Mrs t u back from hols yet? Any results?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, just popping in to say I'm home - yay! Too exhausted to read up on everyone tonite so will catch up tomorrow.

Naughty Kara you are definately a bad influence on everyone x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PS Kara - no results yet, arrgghh! Will chase up on Monday


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening all, had to cancel my scan today as af started last night so scan on monday instead x


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T welcome back   hope you get some answers on monday,hope you had a nice time away.

Dizzy hope your scan goes well and your ready to move on tot he next stage   I'm there monday too for a scan 12pm


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - good luck with scan on Monday. What on earth are you doing up at 3am, or shouldn't I ask, lol.

Dizzy - good luck with scan Monday too

Bexy - hope you aren't working too hard Hun. How long now til you turn into a moony ole cow, lol?

Jo - good luck with your scan this weekend

Siany - welcome to the thread, you'll get great support here and I promise the level of conversation isn't usually this low, lol

Phoebs & Newbie hope you are doing ok

Hi Kara, still laughing at how you've brought out the naughty in everyone. Scans will never be the same for the girls again

Well Ive emailed Amanda this morning, I'm hoping my biopsy results are back and Amanda just hasn't had chance to ring me. It's been 4 weeks so they should be back. Just really keen to book an appt with Dr Gorgy and know my way forward. Had a fab holiday though, it was exactly what we needed - just chilling out in the sun being really lazy


----------



## jk1

Morning all,


Mrs T - Welcome back - hey it looks like you've brought the sun home with you!!  Hope your results are back and you can book you appt with DR G xxx


Raven -   at the cheese on 'toast'!!! xx


Bexy - hope you are ok hun xxx


Dizzy - glad your af started - good luck for monday xx


Siany - welcome hun xx


Newbie - how are you this weekend - hope all is good!! xx


Pheobs - how are you getting on? xx


Kara - all this rude talk!! hahaha i am such a prude!! hahaha xxxx


I woke up this morning and Kev said it was 6.20am - I had a mini panic attack thinking it was a week day!! hahaha  We've been watching rugby all morning - I'm a lucky girl!! hahaha 


Amanda just called us and my scan is at 10.30am tmrw morning, so we are just going to take the dog for a nice long walk to Ogmore today and thats about it I think.


Hope everyone has got a nice weekend planned,


Jo xxx


----------



## Siany

Thanks to you all for your lovely welcome.  Everyone seems so friendly, supportive and fun here.  

Jo, Dizzy Ravan - good luck for your scans.

Bexy - Are you on the long protocol too?

Mrs T -  hope you get your results soon x

AFM - I seem to be getting better at the jabbing! Only one bruise so far.  Wish I could sleep though!  Does anyone recommend accupuncture?  If so, when in tx to start?

Have a good weekend everyone.  

Siany x


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - goodluck for scan tomorrow chick, like the sound of a long walk at Ogmore and you've had the weather for it too 
Dizzy - goodluck for Monday, I'm in there for acupuncture in the afternoon so if a weird blonde woman is staring at you it's only me 
Mrs T - missed you honey, so glad you had a good time and I'm glad you are back to raise the tone of conversation on here  Keeping everything crossed that Amanda has the results for and you can get on and get an appoint with DR G asap xxx
Siany - No I'm trying the short protocol for the first time but with a bit of d/regging first, it's all a bit strange I have no idea how this protocol works but looks as though we may be quite similar in E/C dates, good to have a cycle buddy.  I have acupunture helps to calm me down a bit and bring on af when I need it to happen.  I have it with Pauline (Jackie is just as nice) at CRGW and it costs £40 a go (gulp) and I try to get in about 2 weeks before I start tx once a week and then once before and once after ET  
Ravan - you are on your own with the cheese on bread, cracked me right up    You are lovely egg sharing twice and it sounds as though you'll have a fab cycle this time too coz you respond so well, hope scan goes brilliantly  

Loads of love and cupcake icing to you all xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T  the reason for being up at 3 am.......one word.......SAM   monster   

JK1 enjoy your scan tomorrow   

Hyper I laughed for ages,hubby didnt find it AS funny,which made it worse   I love egg-share,makes you feel good.......although I did watch a program not too long ago,about an egg-sharer who waited 18 years and then contacted the family she donated to. I was so mad,because I dont think we(egg-sharers) have the right to contact them,thats not what its all about for me...I was screaming at the tv.....not a pretty sight  

Siany well done on doing your jabs yourself! Andy does mine


----------



## Siany

Will try and book acupuncture.

DH isn't good with needles - the last time he had a blood test it took 20 minutes. He's been away this week so I've had time to get used to it when he's not around.

Will be good to have a buddy. X


----------



## Ravan

good luck today JK1   

morning all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for scan this morning Jo, hope you aren't grinning too much thinking of the girls' comments!

Very tired today, had one of those nights still awake at 3.30am thinking of all things IVF. Guess my week of not thinking about things too much caught up with me!


----------



## kara76

Jk loads of luck today

Ravan good luck for tomorrow

Mrs t did amaanda get back to you about your results

Hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning Kara - no I'm afraid not. Think that was part of my worrying / wondering what ifs last night


----------



## kara76

I hope you can move forward once you hear. Mr g will be able to sort you I'm sure


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Hun, the waiting is killing me now :-(


----------



## kara76

Waiting is the hardest thing yet often it turns out with good news at the end


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

Thank you for the good luck messages and good luck for tmrw Dizzy xx

Scan went fine - lining is nice and thin and I start my progynova tmrw - 3 a day then next monday it goes up to 4 per day.

Amanda also sprung a surprise ET trial run on me today - i usually have to have sedation but seemed to go ok without - she tried twice and got the tube in ok both times so I'm glad she did it today.  Had a bit of bleeding and a bit sore now but all ok!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend,

JO xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Really glad today went well Jo. So glad your on your way now xx

Mrs T- the waiting sucks but Im sure it will be worth it in the end xx

Dizzy lots of luck for tomorrow xx

AFM - having a really bad day. I'm exhausted, finished the tablets Friday but no af yet, but having cramps on and off and have crippling back ache :-( not a happy bunny and being evil to DH. So got scan booked for the end of next week. Just want to get on with Stimming now, I'm so tired and I'm not even half way there yet. Ok winge over xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - that's good news. That wasn't a nice surprise but it's good that it went well

Phoebs - thanks, I hope so. Were you on norethisterone ? I stopped on the Friday and AF arrived Tuesday lunchtime. Sorry you are having a bad day, sending big hugs your way


----------



## pheobs1

Yes, thanks mrs t. I took them Monday to Friday too xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs hope AF turns up soon then, I'm sure you'll feel better then xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

How is everyone doing?  JK - I bet that was a shock yesterday, at least you now have peace of mind tho that ET will be ok for you.  Mrs T - fingers crossed you get your results today.  Dizzy - good luck.  Hello, hugs and best wishes to everyone else too.

I'm really sorry i'm being so vague, and that I haven't written this week.  I have been watching what you've been up to (also have finally twigged what dildo cam is - I was a bit slow on that one, I will never be able to keep a straight face when having a scan in future ),  but I just seem to be in a bit of a bubble since we got our BFN last week so haven't really had much to say.  YOu know that feeling when you just cant bring yourself to be sociable!  Sorry girls, I haven't forgotten you.  To top it off hubby went away yesterday on a course in Derby until Wednesday night, so that got me balling too!  Hey ho ......................... we have our follow up with Amanda on Friday so hopefully we can start to plan our FET.

Hope you all have a good week.

Love and a big  

Becca xx


----------



## ruby78

Hello ladies,

Not posted for a while as not had much to say since our BFN, but have been reading your posts.

Have managed to speak to IVF Wales to check if we are on the waiting list there, and the good news is we are, and they only have a 6 month wait at the moment!    so as we were referred in May, we are almost there, the receptionist said we should get a letter in October, for an appointment for November! Am really happy with this news,  its given my PMA a lift for sure!  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs   hope today is better for you and this week goes fast so you can start stimming   

jk1 so glad it went well,you were probably all relaxed from smiling at dildocam   

Mrs T hope you get some news today   

Hi newbie ,hyper,siany (and anyone else I've missed )how are you today?

Dizzy good luck with scan

Kara.....boo!   

Ruby and Becca     good news about the wait ruby,hopefully you'll be cycling again come christmas

Becca hope follow up goes well and you can plan your FET


----------



## Ravan

Back from scan....I got 16 on right and........30 on left! rescan on wednesday


----------



## Helen85

Congrats on the scan raven , god that is loads of follies !! Make sure ur getting loads of water wouldn't want the dreaded Ohss to hit u xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Ravan - wow that is such an impressive crop, do they think EC will be Friday?  You in much pain with all of that lot in there?  I too watched that silly woman in the egg-share prog and had to switch off half way through she annoyed me that much, I just hope it hasn't put people off because it was an appalling advert for DE. Did you watch adopting abroad, balled my eyes out from start to finish, brilliant! xx
Ruby - fantastic news it won't be long at all now and you'll be jabbing once again  xx
Becca - huge good luck for your follow-up on Friday I hope you can get your FEt organised soon xx
Phoebs - how are you feeling today chick?  Hope you feel a bit better and all of those aches and pains have resulted in AF xx
Jo - whoop whoop on the practice session, even though it was a suprise it must be a relief to know you can go into ET a bit more relaxed xx
Dizzy - hope you had a good scan today xx
Siany - how are you doing?
Mrs T - sending hugs and a PM xxx
AFM - not much to report I've got another week of tablet taking and then an annoying wait for AF


----------



## Ravan

Helen I feel like a water barrel already  but will keep it up

Hyper e/c still monday,no pain...I usually have 40 odd follies,but last time only 26 eggs.I think I'm doing ok because I'm on a lower dose than last time,back for scan on wednesday then probably float on 1ampule till trigger I have alot at 10-12mm and alot at 8-9mm.So just growing slowly now.

I didnt watch the adopting abroad,I would definately of cried  Mind you I cry watching xfactor   

evening all

dizzy how was your scan?


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Raven xx

Thanks everybody for your kind wishes. Still no AF, but hoping for it tomorrow!
Xx


----------



## Queenie1

raven great number of follies well done. hope the jabs continue to go well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - wowee on the follies, that's a great result

Dizzy - hope scan went well

Becca - aww, it's so hard isn't Hun. Hope your follow up goes well. Try to stay positive, it's great that youve got frosties to work with

Ruby - great to hear your wait may not be too long. Hope you get your appt letter soon

Phoebs - hope AF shows up tomorrow 

Bexy - hugs gratefully received. Just PM'd you back but its more like an essay than a message. Sorry 

Hi everyone else

Afm the immunes test waiting continues..Amanda emailed me last night to confirm biopsy results were back and all clear BUT one of DH's blood test results is missing. Really hope he doesn't have to redo it because the results take weeks to come back and I don't think I can stand the waiting much longer. Amanda was gonna follow it up today and let me know. I'll keep you posted. I was really hoping to go up to London weekend after next and combine it with a birthday treat for me and some much needed retail therapy. But looks like we'll have to postpone plans now


----------



## newbie131

Gosh Ravan that's a lot of follies! Hope everything goes OK with that many.

Ruby, I'm intrigued to hear they say the waiting list at IVF Wales is now only 6 months long - we've been on it since last November and have still not heard anything. Maybe it depends on your personal circumstances - I'm 38, but my AMH is high, so maybe that puts me lower down the list. 

Don't want to chase it at the moment though; start down-regging tomorrow at last, and would hate the two to clash. Thought about chasing it up a while ago, but even if it meant delaying by just a month I can't wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!! It's nearly 5 months since the first lot of down-regging for the treatment I had that got cancelled and I'm hopping about like a kid who needs a wee to get on with it!  

Keep having dreams about people I know being pregnant; it's always the people who are least likely to be, and they involve me being very nice to them while being insanely jealous at the same time, because even these very unlikely people seem to've managed it! 

Anyway, it all starts again tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, scan was fine today. But going to DR for an extra week so fet will be oct 17th now x


----------



## Siany

Jo, Ravan, Dizzy - glad the scans went well.  Ravan - what a bumper crop!

Pheobs - hope AF shows up soon.  

Becca - hope your meeting with Amanda is productive and you can plan ahead.

Ruby - glad you have had some good news about your appointment.

Mrs T - hope the missing results turn up soon.  What a pain.  

Bexy - I know how you feel hun.  

AFM - one week of jabbing done - two more to go until my scan. This long protocol seems so loooooooong but the thought that EC is only a month away is also scary.

love to all  xx


----------



## ruby78

Hi Newbie,  not sure, could be to do with the AMH, mine is only 1.3, so not really sure, as when we were referred we hadnt had the AMH test done, only had that done with Amanda, and she only wrote to them last week for us.  Maybe you should chase it up, I just wanted to find out if we were on the list, so we could relax and just wait for our appointment, I was expecting her to say 12 months to be honest, had quite a shock when she said 6 months from time referred!

Love & baby dust to everyone else on your journey xxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.ICSI.E/C Oct 17th

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept.ICSI. E/c 3rd Oct

Siany................d/r 20th sept E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,hopefully november


----------



## Ravan

Updating for Dizzy. Put your name on the list too Ruby


----------



## Becca1507

Hi Ladies

Please forgive me if I appear selfish for just talking about me, but I REALLY dont know what to do with myself or where to put myself. I shouldn't even be on the internet in work.  But my team leader has come back to work today after her holiday - she had already told me before she went that she was pregnant with twins (through IVF), but today she is now sharing her news as shes 12 weeks.  I am sat right in front of her office and all I can hear are people all excited, hugging her, clapping their hands etc in excitment and then repeating it when she's obviously done the 'and its twins' bit.  Girls I dont know what to do - the office has glass on my side so she can see me at all times, I'm desperately trying to hold back the tears but its not working, my hubby is away on a course so I cant contact him and he wont be home until Wednesday.  Am feeling like my heart is breaking and I dont know what to do with myself.    

I am so sorry for seeiming selfish.  I really am sending you all hugs and good luck and best wishes.  I just needed to talk I guess to people that understand.

Thanks for listening (well reading) girlies

Love and   

Becca xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi bec,
Didn't want to read and run  I really do feel for u what a terrible situation to be put in!!! Don't feel bad cause u are upset it is a natural reaction . Bet it feels worse cause dh is away  sending u loads and loads of hugs.  xxx


----------



## Ravan

Becca   Not selfish at all!!!! Wish I could hug you,its difficult to be in that situation,I have been there many times,as have most of us here....so dont think that you a selfish for one minute!

Doesnt help that your hubby's not there to hug you and tell you that you'll get there too,but we are   
Can you put a poster on that glass? Make an excuse and go for a good cry if it helps.Dont feel like your alone we are all here for you if you want to rant or talk or even cry.


----------



## BexyPob

Oh Becca lovely you are not alone in feeling this way and certainly not selfish!  It makes it so much harder that your hubby is away too.  We are all sending you loads and loads of virtual   it's awful for you and frankly if your boss knows you are going through it then not very sensitive of her either in my mind.  I've got 4 friends at different stages of pregnancy at the moment so I totally understand how hard it is to see people going through it (sometimes with great ease) when it's all you want in the world.  Sending loads of love, make sure you have a good cry when you get home, it really helps xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - Quick post cause I'washout to be called into an appt. So sorry for you, big hugs - you're not selfish. We all understand. Given she's had ivf you'd think she'd understand how you are feeling. Can't you talk to her and get out of there. Take leave or sick and go home and have a good cry lovely. xxx


----------



## kara76

Becca don't be too haerd on yourself what u are feeling is normal after what you have been through. I hate the pregnancy celebrations and always thought why not me. Go and have a little cry huni as it will help clear the emotions


----------



## les0090

Becca - It's completely normal to feel the way you do. We haven't told anyone yet that we are having Donor IVF and my niece has just had a baby at 18 and I just want to tell everyone that I'm too young to be a Great Aunty - I haven't finished being a mum yet! 
I also have a friend who had problems conceiving with her ex-husband but is now 7 months pregnant with her second child by her new partner even though they both said they didn't want any more after the first one who I often look after and who is a nightmare because she's pushed from pillar to post and doesn't know how to behave. I can't tell anyone how I feel because no-one really understands unless they are going through it themselves.
Please keep your chin up and don't forget everyone on ff understands.

13 days to go until I start d/r. Have bought a new puppy and started cookery night classes once a week to help pass the time!!!

Lesley XX


----------



## Siany

just a quickie as am on phone.

Becca, sending you big hugs.  xx


----------



## newbie131

Becca -


----------



## newbie131

I've got bubbles - where did they come from?


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, sorry I've been awol.  Really stressed out with work at the moment and feeling exhausted all the time so in bed by 9 each night.

Becca that's really insensitive of your team leader, did she know about your failed tx?  Huge hugs to you my lovely, it will be your turn very soon    

Newbie - I blew you a bubble! I still don't have any of my own  don't even know what they mean though so maybe I haven't done anything to earn one hehe.

Now I'm going to read back a few pages to see how you all are... xx


----------



## newbie131

Thank you Bellebaby! I'd blow you one back but I don't know how.  I'm not really sure what they are either but I like them. 

First jab is later tonight - wey hey we're on our way again - I'm excited!


----------



## newbie131

Just found it - there's a link under your name. I've got more since I've been online just now. Thanks to whoever blew them!


----------



## magz1

big hugs becca, your not selfish, u probs just need a big hug which all of us on here send to u and a good cry. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r 31st Aug. Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.ICSI.E/C Oct 17th

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept.ICSI. E/c 3rd Oct

Siany................d/r 20th sept E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,hopefully november


----------



## Ravan

morning all hope today is a better day,looks like its going to be sunny


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

Just wanted to say the biggest thank you ever for all of your support yesterday - it helps so much.  I just love this forum - you're all THE GREATEST .

Am feeling a little better today - especially as hubby is coming home this afternoon which helps.

How is everyone doing?  I hope you are all ok.  Mrs T - any news yet?  

Ooooooooooooooooooo, i've just noticed the bubbles .  Anyone know what they are for?  could I have some please .  I love real bubbles, takes you back to your childhood - we had them for all of our guests at our wedding earlier this year .

ANyway,  thank you all once again - sending love and      and all the luck and babydust in the world to you all

Becca xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Glad you are feeling better Becca.Dont know what the bubbles are for,but I just blew on you   7 times


----------



## Ravan

been for scan,all good,still got 46  follies but about 12/13 good size ones...still a good number I think.....re-scan on friday


----------



## kara76

Oh huni so sorry I thought scan was friday. Wow that's a lot. Those eggies are gona be ace


----------



## Siany

Becca - so glad you are feeling better today.

Les - good luck with the puppy. I'm sure he/she will keep you busy!

Newbie - hope the jabs go well.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I have my first acupuncture session booked for a week Friday and have managed to move my baseline scan to the same day   (it was for the following Tuesday).  My boss is being very supportive and allowing me the time off to attend.  I nearly forgot to do my injection last night.  I think it's because I'm so tired in the evenings as I'm awake in the night or early in the morning.  I now have my ipod under my pillow to try and help me sleep.  Not sleeping is having some advantages though.  I'd emptied the dishwasher, hoovered and put the washing on the line by 7:00 this morning.  Not bad as I usually don't get up until 7.30!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Ravan - well done again, ooh it's exciting. I'm sure Friday will go well too

Becca - so glad you are feeling better today

Newbie - hope first jab went well

Siany - hope the sleeping improves, I go to sleep to music every night too

Lesley - what puppy you got? My sisters just got a cocker spaniel and he's adorable. She's been trying to convince me to get a puppy too but we still aren't over losing our fur baby yet

Bexy - hope you're ok Hun

Phoebs, Jo, Dizzy, Ruby, Magz, Kara - hope you are all well. Hi to anyone else I've missed

Popped in the clinic today for my repeat blood test and wow it was busy. Car park was full and they were parking on the road outside. Still no news from the lab on what happened to DH's blood test


----------



## les0090

Hi Mrs T - we have got a springer spaniel,  now named Jasper and he's full of energy. Luckily we live on a farm so there's plenty of places to walk him. He's definitely keeping me busy while waiting to start my treatment. Nearly October so not long to go now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Lesley - Jasper sounds lovely but very lively!


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs.............d/r  31st Aug.  Scan 16th Sept. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........d/r 12th Sept. FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for immune results.

Hyperbexy........d/r 21st Sept.ICSI.E/C Oct 17th

Ravan..............scan 26th Sept.ICSI. E/c 3rd Oct

Siany................d/r 20th sept E/C 24th oct

Les0090...........DEIVF sept,baseline 21st oct.e/t 7th Nov


Les added you to our list


----------



## les0090

Thanks Ravan.


----------



## LJE

Ravan  -    That is great news, lots of follicles.   
Lisa xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

I just wanted to let you know that there is a general meet up arranged that you might want to come to. It's on 8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at 1 pm (Jump is at Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU).

Details are on the IVF Wales General Meet Ups thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4677605#new but you don't have to have cycled at IVF Wales - all Wales clinic cyclers - or those waiting to or thinking of cycling - are welcome!

It would be great to see you there, oldies and newbies alike  .

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ravan

Lisa thankyou   hope oyu and Katie are doing well xxxx

Oh girls,if you can go to the meet,please do...Its fantasic!!!!!
all us girls talking to each other face to face about our tx or next stage or for support and of course the precious ivf/icsi babies.Has been a help to me many a time,plus you can have dinner there too...which we always do. Playing on the slides is a must eh Kara   If your shy I'm sure one of the other girls will meet you in the carpark.

I probably wont be there though  e/t may be that day


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - whoo hoo on the follies, well done missus and good luck for scan tomorrow xx
Les - your spaniel sounds fab and full of energy 
Becca - so far you are feeling a bit better hon xx
Siany - I'm willing to give you my address for early morning cleaning 
Newbie - hope the jabbing is going well and no bruises 
Mrs T - sending hugs xx
Hope you're all enjoying this super weather, love to all xx


----------



## newbie131

First jab went OK - nearly forgot second jab last night!  Obviously haven't quite got back into the swing of things yet. No bruises so far, although I always get an allergic reaction like an insect bite. I usually do the jab just before I go to bed so I don't know how long it lasts - it's gone by morning. 

Read the instructions on the Menopur last night too - I've got the ones in the ampoules this time that you have to break the tops off. Sounds very complicated.  I think I'm going to have to watch the online video. Last time I had the bigger packets that you just had to dilute once; fingers crossed I'll get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Siany

Ravan - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  X
Newbie - I have the same problem with a rash and hives, but only when I inject on the right hand side!  I haven't opened the Menopur yet - bit scared about that one - I'm waiting for Debs to show me at clinic.
Les - we also have a spaniel - a 16 month cocker spaniel.  She is so sweet and loving - she even adores the post man!
Mrs T - so sorry to hear about your fur baby.  
Bexy - mmm - now that's an idea,  it could be a way of earning extra dosh towards treatment(s).  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are enjoying the unexpected sunshine. x

Hope October is when our dreams come true.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today raven.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - hope scan went well, I'm sure your bumper crop are growing nicely

Bexy - thanks for your texts today, you really do say the nicest things x

Kara - like you said I will soon have a plan and feel a lot happier already 

Hi everyone else, hope you all get to enjoy the weekend weather. I'm looking forward to a cwtch with my new neighbour who is coming to visit - just 6 days old bless him

Afm you're probably all sick of me moaning about immune results, lol. Well you'll be pleased to know the last results were tracked down today so we are off to see Dr Gorgy next weekend to get our plan for the next cycle. I feel like I'm another step closer to treatment now


----------



## Queenie1

raven hope scan went well for you today.

hi mrs t so pleased to hear you have now got all your results. good luck for your app with dr g.


----------



## kara76

Ravan 

Mrs t I bet u can not wait to get to see dr g


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie. 

Yes Kara, can't wait to get on with more tx and Dr G is my first step


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to say yay !!!!!! Mrs t over the moon that u have got ur results back and u can finially move forward must be a weight off.

Always reading ladies and keeping up with where u are in your treatments and always got everything crossed for u all  your a awesome bunch of women !!! If anyone deserves there dream u lot do xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Helen, I keep an eye on you on the other thread too!


----------



## Helen85

Just would be so lovely for u to be over there with us Hun, next time tho it's your time . Ur throwing so much at this tx it's got to be your time xx


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T finally! Good luck with your appointment,hope your having tx asap!    

How is everyone?

Kara    

Well I have roughly 15 good size follies now,waiting for Amanda to phone tomorrow with times for trigger sunday and  for e/c tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - thanks, I hope so!

Ravan - that's great news. Bet you are excited. Can't wait to hear your news on Tuesday. I'm so impatient so I'll be having tx as soon as possible!


----------



## Siany

Great news Ravan.  

Mrs T - so glad you have now got your results and can move forward.  Are you going to have your next treatment at CRGW?


----------



## lillsbills

I didn't know you guys existed   It would have helped so much if I would have know first time round.  Sorry I have jumped ahead of myself  
Im with CRGW on round 2 of IVF going in for EC on monday..are any of you guys in then?  I know Amanda said yesterday she was scanning a fair few people today so would ring me with a time for Monday later on today, it would be great to know if any of you guys are one of them going in for EC on monday.

I think its great, I often wondered who else was at the clinic and what your experiences were and currently are.
So.. can I join?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all,

Siany - yes will be having treatment at CRGW with possible immune treatment alongside

Well the saga continues! DHs tests arrived in the post but they are my tests so it seems we are no further forward after all. Think I'm gonna go ahead with the consult anyway and will have to follow up the other test separately


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lillsbills - big welcome, you'll get loads of support and advice here


----------



## BexyPob

Morning All!
Mrs T - I can't believe it, what is going on with these people?!?! I completely agree to go ahead anyway...I am sooo frustrated for you.  Have you been able to speak to anyone at CRGW about it? Sending loads of hugs xxxxxxx
lillsbills - welcome and good luck for EC on Monday, let us know how you get on xx
Ravan - Whoo hoo 15 good sized ones, that is a bumper crop hon!  Good luck for EC on Tuesday xx
Helen - I keep an eye on the BFP thread and hope you're feeling well xx
Hi to everyone I'm off to enjoy this freak October sun yeay!!!!!


----------



## Ravan

lillsbills welcome   I'm also waiting for Amanda to phone,collection for me is tuesday

Afternoon all xxx


----------



## Emnige

Lillsbills - Welcome to the thread and good luck for EC Monday xxx


----------



## kara76

Lill welcome to the crgw thread. Please make yourself at home

Mrs t I'm very sad to hear commucations is an issue at the moment. I think its really tricky for clinics to get the right balance when they are busy. Maybe they should employ me to liase with patients lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well Amanda did call me back and after a month of chasing confirmed that they never took a DQ blood test for DH even though I asked for it. She also said I didn't pay for it but I'm sure I did. She said Dr G won't need it but I think he will but we are gonna go anyway and see what he says. I just wish they'd told me a month ago when I started chasing and we could have had the results back by now.

I agree Kara it must be hard when they are so busy and I would want them to prioritise patients who are currently being treated but I do feel sad  i feel like I've been fobbed off when I've spent over 2 grand on these blood tests. I still feel it's the right place for me to have treatment but I'm disappointed and upset that it has cost me time and money, neither of which I have enough of!

On a lighter note I would love you to work there!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T - Hope you get all the tests sorted and get some answers soon. I agree with you about the changes at the clinic. They are very busy, I have had to park out on the road as the car park has been full on some occasions. Also, we had a letter yesterday from Emma, the admin team, saying if we want our embryos stored for another year at the clinic we have to pay £275 for storage. We are supposed to be having them put back in next week! I think there has been some communication breakdowns there. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - I'm glad I'm not imagining it, I was beginning to think that it was me and maybe they don't want me bringing their success rates but I know that sounds really paranoid! Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Helen85

Hi mrs t,

U really are having a time of it Hun. So sorry to hear that the clinic is not providing the same level of service that it has done previously . Such a shame really that more people at the clinic means not so good care  couldn't imagine having my next treatment with anyone else cause I do think the team are great just such a same it's not such a personal service anymore .

Must be very frustrating for u mrs t !!!!! xx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t hugs hun it must be so very annoying. I also think dr g will need to know your dh results, he might get it done while your there. 

I have always felt communcation between clinic and patient is so very important and I think and I had a feeling there would come a time when work load effected this balance, they need someone just to answer such emails and calls etc.

I'm sure it will improve well I hope so. I think the immune route is so specialist that seeing dr g is 100% the right route


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t sorry to hear that they hadn't tested dh.   it must be very annoying. good luck with your app with dr g hope he can give you a plan.

raven is it your trigger tonight. good luck if it is.


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

just a quick one from me to send hugs to Mrs T, I hope it all gets sorted for you hun,

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely October weather!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies. Your support is amazing as usual. I will try and be more positive x

Ravan - good luck for trigger today

Lills - good luck for EC tomorrow, let us know how you do


----------



## lillsbills

Mrs T, such a pain especially when things are tough enough as it is.  
Even though I think they are all great, I found my self slightly concerned this time round when (should I mention names?) asked me the same question 3 times and kept telling me about protocol on drugs that I wasn't using and then after constantly referring to notes got it right...  It doesn't inspire confidence, that sounds harsh, I don't mean it sound harsh...  I do trust them to do the best for us, but in this time of worry and stress anyway its a concern we could do without.  
Still EC tom.. fingers crossed the little blighters come out ok..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

How many eggs did you get last time ? Has your protocol changed since your first attempt? Hope you don't mind me being nosey


----------



## lillsbills

I haven't had a bad experience, just not maybe as calming and re assuring as last time.. you will have to excuse me I am rubbish at expressing myself sometimes.

Last time I had 5 eggs out( Rubbish AMH), three fertilised and three went back in, however, unfortunately none took.
This time have been taking DHEA for 3 months, same dose of stimms but will be taking some new drugs after EC tom, Preidsolone and Pyro something...  Also trying assisted hatching this time.

And no, your not being nosey and I don't mind at all.


----------



## Siany

Lillsbills - hi and good luck for egg collection tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly.

Ravan - what time do you take the trigger tonight?

Mrs T - so frustrating that the tests haven't been done!

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - AF arrived yesterday so lining should be nice and thin for baseline on Friday. I just hope ovaries are clear as I have pcos.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lille, I'm with you on the rubbish amh so hope the DHEA has worked it's magic like it did for me. It's good you're throwing everything at it. Best of luck

Siany - glad AF arrived ready for baseline


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T sorry your having a hard time at the moment   hope it improves from here.

I always ask for a quietish time when I go to the clinic,so I havent had any issues with them....but that may also be because my tx is always straight forward,and they know my tx passed..what works and what I need...hope it improves for everyone   

lills bills good luck for collection tomorrow,will be thinking of you   

Siany bet youve never been so happy having an a/f   great news! 

JK1 ,hyper and anyone else ive missed....hope you are enjoying the sun   

Dizzy what day are you having your transfer...think I need to put the list back up,I'm lost again  

Trigger is tonight at 10.30 for me ,so Im off for a nice relaxing bath


----------



## kara76

Ravan all the best witg trigger. Always very emotional for me, I'm wishing u all the luck in the world. Your one of my oldest cycle buddies and a true friend. You have share my journey and I am a better person for having such a wonderful mate even if your a little wacko and love dildo cams lol. 

There are times in my life that I will remember always and you my friend are in those memories


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - such lovely words, Ravan is lucky to have you 

Ravan - hope trigger went well and you had a nice bath. Nearly there now


----------



## Ravan

Oh Kara      (happy tears  ) I love you too     You know I feel the same.  

A little emotional now,I agree mrs T.....youve only got to be with Kara for 5mins to not only go insane but realize how much of a friend she is.Love you Kara   

Night all,bed is calling.Jab free tomorrow     

All thats left for me is   plugs   (and lyndons magic)


----------



## Ravan

lollsbills good luck for today hope you get a good crop   

morning all


----------



## kara76

Lolls good luck

Ravan I'm feeling the love. What time is ec tomorrow. I'm exciting for you


----------



## lillsbills

Thanks guys, just getting all geared up to go... is it me or is Lyndon rather dishy in his scrub cap?   I thought the scooby doo one works wonders on him..lol!

Catch you all later, hope your all ok.


----------



## kara76

Lill lol he is a good looking guy that's for sure


----------



## Ravan

lills ,he is a stunner   good luck 

Kara collection at 9.30am got to be there 9am


----------



## Becca1507

Just dropping in quickly girls to wish you good luck for your EC's this week and then daily phone calls.  I will write more tomorrow to fill youin on our appointment with Amanda from Friday.


Love and babydust to all


----------



## magz1

goodluck everyone on EC this week xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

raven good luck for ec tomorrow will be thinking of you. 

    to you all at CRGW


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck Raven xxx


----------



## kara76

Lills how did ec go?

Ravan my mate good luck for ec tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - hope today went well and you are resting up

Ravan - loads of luck for tomorrow. I have spent literally 5 mins in Kara's company but I didn't need that to work out what a friend she can be. I don't know if I would have got this far without her.

Bexy - thanks for your messages today Hun. Hope you are ok x

Hope everyone else is good. Loving the Lyndon crushes, he is sooo lovely. I wonder how many babies have been named after him 

Well I spoke to Dr Gorgys secretary today and she said we are ok to go ahead with the consult. We will need the DQ Alpha test for DH if we need LIT but we can wait and see what happens on Saturday first.


----------



## Siany

Lillsbills, hope everything went well today and you have having lots of tlc.

Ravan, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Mrs T, I'm glad you are still able to go to your appointment on Saturday.

X


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs t - hope ur apt goes well.

Ravan - good luck for ec.

My et should be week begin oct 17th, scan 14th to set a date x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Not long now Dizzy, did you appeal after?


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

Just a reminder about the meet up this Saturday - now at noon not 1pm! Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - huge good luck for tomorrow and don't forget to have a good gawp at Lyndon before they relax you completely  xx
Lills - hope it went really, really well for you today and you're not too sore.  Good luck for your call from lovely Lyndon in the morning xx
Mrs T - chuffed you can go ahead on Saturday with Dr G and the nearly as important shopping bonanza in London! xx
Dizzy - we'll be chewing fingernails during 2ww together! xx
Becca - how did it go on Friday? xx
Siany, Kara, Phoebs, Queenie, Magz hope you're all doing really well xxx
AFM - awaiting AF hoping that Pauline's magic acupuncute needles may start things off, hate waiting!!


----------



## lillsbills

Hey guys, rather a late sign in , can't sleep, got 9 out today so fingers crossed for phone call tom, didn't see much of Lyndon today had Helen the new Embie although she seemed very nice, but he still flitted around enough to make me smile..lol!
Bit sore tonight, didn't have this last time, but Amanda said it was because my left ovary was further down than before.. Oh well, I am sure I will survive.
Got new medication this time, Gestone instead of Cyclogest.. bloody hell the needles! 3cms long, nearly fainted when I saw them, Amanda said not to look.  DH went a bit week when he saw what he was going to have to jab into my bottom each night, luckily enough I have plenty of padding back there    I swear they look more like knitting needles than needles...    
Ravan - good luck for tom (today even) hun, they were as normal great today x
Good luck ladies going through anything at all this week... 

Thanks all for checking in on me, catch you all tom bright eyed and bushy tailed.  You really are all lovely and thank you for your help and support.  I just hope I can be as much help to you guys xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

9 is a great result Lills, best if luck for the call tomorrow. As for the gestone, it looks worse than it is. Kara did a great video which I used for tips and to inject myself when DH wasn't around.. Keep us posted with your news. Try and rest up in the meantime x


----------



## sammy75

lils, well done on ec and hope you get some great embies.

ravan, good luck for ec today.

hi to all you other ladies cycling atm or just waiting to start and i'm wishing you all the luck in the world for   outcomes for you all.


----------



## Emnige

Lillsbills - Glad EC went well, 9 is a great number of eggs. All the best for the call today. Take care xxx


----------



## kara76

Lill lovely number of eggies, good luck with the call

Big good luck to my lovely matey ravan.


----------



## Tuckeiller

Morning peeps - I am after a bit of a favour.  Recently I had an cancelled tx at IVF Wales (Friday), and am now weighing up my options.  I still have one go left on the NHS, but the clock is ticking fast.  I am 40 soon and IVF Wales have told me I responded poorly due to my age.  There for I am wondering what CRGW is like and if anyone has experinces of both that are willing to share with me.  Happy for you to pm me.  

I would be really grateful for any advice.  Good luck whatever stage you are at.  Sending lots   and   to all xx


----------



## Becca1507

Morning girls

Lills thats wonderful news - I had 9 .  Wishing you the very best for your call today - I think the journey from now until the end of 2WW is definately the worst part of treatment, although if it results in a BFP (which I pray, and cross everything possible that yours will), then it is all sooooooooooooooooooooooooo worth it.  Have you tried EMLA cream for the jabs?  its amazing stuff - completely numbs the area so you dont feel a thing.  I always have to use it if i'm having surgery cos I have a phobia of the canula then put in your hand

Mrs T - good luck for Saturday, its awful having to wait around when you just want to get making babies again.

Lots of crushes on Lyndon then  - I think between that and dildo cam none of us will ever walk into the clinic with a straight face again - they'll think we've all gone mad.

Wish I could join you all on saturday, but unfortuantely I live in Hereford so a bit far to come, hope you all have an absolutely fantastic time though.


Raven - thinking of you today hun.

Hi and hugs to everyone else - Kara, Helen, Em, Phoebs, Bexy, dizzy, newbie and anyone else I haven't mentioned by name

AFM - well,  was a bit deflated after Friday.  When I got my BFN 2 weeks ago Amanda said I needed to have one natural bleed then we could start planning for FET.  When we went Friday though she has said we now have to wait until Jan / Feb!!!!!!!!  We were so dissapointed.  I understand why, but doesn't stop you getting upset I guess - especially when my Team Leader is now happily pregnant with twins!  Anyway,  to cut a long story short,  in March I had to have part of my cervix removed as my smear revealed pre-cancerous cells.  When the results came back from the tissue they took they hadn't taken enough so I had to go back in and have more removed in July!  Now I have to have smears every 6 months and i've got a follow up one due in Dec so Amanda has said to wait until I get the results from that as you cant have a smear if you are pregnant.  So, it is for the best to wait I guess but soooooooo hard because we just wanted to get making babies again!!!!!!  

Anyway, just realised the time so need to start work - hope you all have a good day.     x


ps.  Tuckeiller - CRGW are amazing, and the accepted me on NHS funding - had to go direct to the PCT and request I went there though.


----------



## lillsbills

Call has arrived, 7 fertilised... wow! but I know better than to get excited at this stage... probably going for a three day transfer, clinic will ring tom to let us know how they are progressing, fingers crossed.

Ravan - Hope it went well for you today hun Xx

Thanks all for your thoughts... fingers crossed for all of us.  I am rubbish I loose track of where we all are


----------



## Emnige

Wow 7 out of 9 is a fab fertilisation rate hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie cause I'm in work

Lills - excellent news, well done you must be chuffed

Ravan - hope it went well and you are resting up


----------



## kara76

Just notice my update didn't post

Ravans ec went well and they got 24 eggies woo hoo

Lills well done 7 is brill

Becca sorry to hear things are on stop


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow 24 Ravan is a good little chicken!


----------



## kara76

Tuck I don't have experience of cycling at crgw. Has it been suggested you take dhea 3months prior to ivf? Also you can only self fund one cycle of ivf yourself before forfitting any nhs treatment which is a joke I know


----------



## sammy75

lils, well done on your 7 embies and good luck for et,

ravan, wow 24 eggs, well done and   you get excellent fertilization,

hi everyone else, can't wait for the 2ww to start so we can get more buddies over on the bfp thread, good luck everyone.


----------



## BexyPob

Lills - whoo hoo well done excellent fertilisation chick, Lyndon has done his magic you must be chuffed! xx
Ravan - wow 24 you must be sore girl! What a fantastic number and wishing you loads of luck for your lovely Lyndon call in the morning xx
Becca- so sorry you're having to wait until the New Year but it is for the best of reasons chick and I'll be sending you loads of vibes that the New Year will bring you loads of babies  xx
Mrs T - yes huge luck for Sat my lovely but I'm sure I'll be in touch before then  BTW do you know where I can find Kara's gestone demo video?  DH will be doing these for me for the first time ever and is panicking about how to do it and I don't think I've got the right sized needles, they've only sent normal ones, or is it the green topped ones? Help!xx
Afm: good ole Pauline's magic needles worked last night and af started today and Debs scanned me this pm so I'm good to go with the injections starting tomorrow   My poor doggie got badly beaten up by two farm collies this morning so poor lovely has a thigh full of stitches and his frightened mummy checking him every two mins   Needless to say the farmer can expect the whooping vets bill through his door!!! Hi to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becca - sorry I missed your post earlier, was on my phone which was playing up today. Sorry to hear you have to wait but at least you've got a known date. Try and enjoy your time off, do things you can't normally do when having treatment and you can have a few drinks at Xmas and new year. I know this is very good advice because this is the advice Kara gave me this time last year when I found out I had to wait until the New Year. Big hugs Hun 

Bexy - first of all I'm not happy with you going for a scan without letting me know, lol. Secondly well done, woo hoo you're on the way! Sorry to hear about your fur baby, give the big sortie a cwtch from me. Hope he's feeling better and his mummy isn't worrying too much now! Oh did I say WOO HOO!!!! I'll try and post a link for the gestone video in a min.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope this works and yep I think it's the green needles, will someone confirm else confirm though cause my stuff is stashed away

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0


----------



## jk1

Hello, just a quickie, bexy it is the green needles, I will be starting mine too so I will share in the pain!  only joking, they aren't too bad once the first one is out the way! X x x x x


----------



## newbie131

Just watched the gestone video. Omg those needles are HUGE!  Think I'm glad I've got the pessaries instead (although I've yet to try them! )

Congrats Lills and Ravan on your bumper crops this week


----------



## Siany

Lillsbills - great news that 7 have fertilised 

Ravan - wow! Good luck for your phone call tomorrow.

Bexy - woohoo you are on your way. Hope your poor dog is ok.

Becca - it must be so frustrating having to wait until the new year but it will be best to have your smear and know everything is ok. I have ​to have yearly smears for 10 years as I had loop treatment a few years ago. Debs said I had to have mine before treatment.

Is anyone at the clinic on Friday afternoon?

Hi to everyone else. On phone so brief. X


----------



## Queenie1

raven congratulations on 24 eggs well done you. hope you are resting up and i have everything crossed for your call tomorrow.


----------



## Siany

Em - have been reading your diary.  It is so nice that you and Sammy are still here to give us support. X


----------



## kara76

Hyper hugs, your poor fur baby. That must have been scary

Mrs t thanks for posting the link

Yep the gestone is the green needles. I found them fine and didn't feel themn butt of steel me lol. I did all my own for 10 weeks and 3 days in total. I much preferred them over the cylogest as I got no bad belly or soggy farts lol

Ravan hope the call comes early. I'm in work so pls text me as I know you will


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Night all, just wanted to wish Ravan good luck for the call - will be watching out for news


----------



## jk1

Raven good luck for the call, will be thinking about you x x


----------



## Ravan

Wow so much to catch up on,I'll read back in a bit,I went to bed really early yesterday....was a bit sore   but think only to be expected.But ment I forgot to take my cyclogest! So took it about 30 mins ago...will carry on as normal today. Lyndon phoned about 3 yesterday to say 23 out of 24 have been injected and he'll phone back before 10am today to let me know how many are in the running. Then had a call at 6pm to make sure I was ok.....must say they have been really good to me.

Lill well done on 7,thats a great  number!

hyper sending hugs for your doggy,and yay your on your way!

Becca     

Kara     Im looking forward to soggy farts   I'd pass out with those needles

jk1,mrs T, siany, queenie, newbie,tuckieller and anyone I've missed


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs............. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................FET 10th Oct.

Dizzywizzy........ FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......waiting for  DR G.

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Ravan..............E/c 4th Oct e/t 9th?

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

lillsbills.............e/c 3rd oct e/t 6th?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov


----------



## Ravan

updaing list coz Im lost   feel free to change or add if I've got it wrong,gonna be a busy week next week! I know some of the dates should be 17th but I cant remember who's.

Kara course I'll text you later xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan thanks for updating the list. They really take care of you at EC and ET and with the number of updated from the lovely Lyndon.  Best of luck for this mornings call, I'm sure it's gonna bring great news


----------



## kara76

Wow 23mature eggs, that's awesome. Don't worry about the cylogest, your body will be producing more than enough progestrone.

Good luck with the call. Hectic morning for me, got work at 9pm finish at 2pm then hospital appointment for tylers heart scan


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - good luck for your phone call chick xx
Lills - hope you're feeling well xx
Just a quckie so hi to everyone and thanks Mrs T for Kara's injection video - I knew my fleshy **** would be handy for something  Kara yes cyclogest makes me soggy too   Thanks for your well wishes for furbaby he's doing brilliantly even if he looks like a horror film xxxx


----------



## Ravan

17 embryos for me


----------



## Helen85

Welldone raven  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

17 is an amazing result, I've got a very good feeling for you Ravan


----------



## sammy75

Well done ravan.


----------



## Emnige

17 is fab, well done Raven x


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - whoop whoop brilliant news!!!


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan, thats fab.. well done x


----------



## lillsbills

Kick up the bum, bit of PMA, slap across the face.. anything that will help needed.
Out of my 7, three are at 4 cell today the other 4 are playing silly buggers and not playing... might be slow one might be not at all ones.
I feel soooo very lousy, was so chuffed with my 7 and today feel like its the end of the world.  Keep thinking that today I have woken up and my 7 have turned into 3, probably tom they will turn into 0!  honestly think, whats the bloody point?
DH is telling me off for being so negative, but I have been here before, three implanted and no banana, I feel like I am just going through the process so why bother.

I am so sorry for being so miserable, I am a glass half empty person... I want to be hopeful but am sure that life will come and kick me again.  I think I should stay away from here for a while, I don't want my own pathetic thoughts to bring you down.

Good luck ladies, prey to god things work out.
Mia X


----------



## Becca1507

Mia I know how you feel hun - was literally just having the same conversation with my 'pregnant' team leader!!!!!!!  IVF is such a hard journey, especially when it doesn't work.  The thing is though hun, you still have every chance.  In the end we only had 3 that were any good after day 2, as I had one slow, and the others were all fragmented and irregular.  We had 2 put back in which didn't work, but still have 1 frostie.  It might be the same for you.  I know its soooooooooo difficult to be positive sometimes, but you may kick yourself in just over 2 weekswhen there is every chance you may be pregnant with one of your little embies .

Sendin you the biggest hug in the world hun.


----------



## kara76

Ladies now I know your gona be screaming at me but I truely understand what you are going through right now

Our last cycle we had 6 eggs and it was our first icsi, all other cycles were ivf and we had brilliant fertilisation rates so with icsi I thought ok we only got 6 eggs but should get at least 4 embryos. Nope we got 2 and ended up with a day 2 et of 1 4 cell and 1 2 cell and bingo it worked!

I think failing and having hurdled throughtout treatment is so scary and ivf really does test everything in your life.

I was at ivf wales and a group of us met up many years ago, all were failures yet today each and every one of us have a family through tx or adoption. 

Ladies being negative and having a poo day is ok too, that is why we are here. To share our experiences.

Ravan you know I'm chuffed for u


----------



## kara76

Forgot to say lills 4 cell is perfect for day 2


----------



## pheobs1

Lills everything seems like such a hurdle during tx, lira of PMA and hugs coming your way. Your not out yet and annoying as it is to say and hear..... it does only take one! Xx

Raven great news x

Hi everyone hope you are all ok, Mrs T really hope sat goes well and you get some anawers xx

AFM first time I've ever had a scan and nor been disappointed! Ive got 15, all around the same size too, so looks on track for EC Monday! Scared a bit too as I'm a novice at this bit, having half ivf and half icsi


----------



## kara76

Pheobes that's brilliant news. Half and half is great.


----------



## pheobs1

Thank you ;-)


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls,

Lills - kick up the bum coming atcha! ...and loads of hugs to       Like kara says, there's nothing like ivf to test your limits.  You're doing brilliantly though, 4 at four cell is brill! Don't disappear, let us know what Lyndon says tomorrow.

Pheobs - 15 follies is fab! good luck for EC Monday.

Ravan - congrats on your harvest!  Lyndon's got plenty to work with there.  Hope the good news keeps on coming.

Becca - how are you these days hun? Did your team leader say anything to you after?  So sorry that you can't have your frostie back until the new year.  Lets hope it goes by mega quick for you xx

Hi to everyone else, keep having to check back to Ravan's lit to see where you're all at...sorry, I'm so rubbish!


----------



## Siany

Mia - don't give up yet.  It's understandable that you are feeling disheartened, but do listen to Kara's wise words.   

Pheobes - fantastic news.   We are also hoping to go for half and half, depending on the number of eggs that I produce.

Ravan - 17s great.   Hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lills - sorry you are having a tough day, they don't call it a rollercoaster for nothing, hope Kara's story has given you some much needed PMA. No kick up the bum necessary, it's natural to worry. Hope tomorrow brings good news. Big hugs x

Phoebs - brilliant news, I am chuffed for you.

Bexy - hope you have been torturing DH with the Gestone vid, lol

Afm my head is all over the place this week. So inundated with work it's crazy. Hate to admit it but I'm glad I'm not cycling at the mo - should have been having EC next week but work would have stressed me out. Think I'm also a bit anxious about the appt. 

Spent some time last night getting notes and questions together while DH watched tv - what a life! I asked him sarcastically if he had his notes/questions ready and he said I've only got one thing to say to him - 'whatever she says'. I am a total control freak but it would be nice if he showed some interest, I'm pretty sure he is much like some of your DH's. I know he really wants a family but for as long as I will lead he is happy to follow. Men eh!


----------



## Siany

Mrs T -   the other day I asked DH how he was feeling about tx and he said he just wasn't thinking about it when I'm thinking about nothing else! Get the caveman out of his cave!


----------



## kara76

They sure are cavemen.

Its kinda a postive thing as at least u have full control mrs t


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Definately cavemen Siany!

You are absolutely right Kara, to be honest I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Queenie1

congrats raven what a fab number. well done. really pleased for you.


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi ladies

Does anyone know if being lactose intolerant has an affect on fertility treatment? I find that certain foods such as cheese, milk and bread give me really bad stomach bloating and constipation. I consumed large quantities of milk and oat porridge on my last treatment cycle and despite normal AMH levels I produced very few eggs and they were not great quality. Both Dr Amanda & Janet Evans have called me an enigma, as they can't figure out why i have such varied egg results from the previous treatments. I got to wondering if having an intolerance to food substances could affect my fertility so much. Could consuming cow milk and protein shakes and oats during last treatment result in lower quality eggs? Could continued consumption of foods like this be the cause of an auto immune problem?

Sorry, it's a bit off topic, but this has been on my mind for a while now. What do you ladies think?

Thanks


----------



## kara76

Ravan good luck with the call

Lills is et today

Son now sure if it causes any immune issues, u could ask on the immunes board. Regarding egg quaility I think the only thing that is thought to help is dhea, I think the protein is more to help guard against ohss. Ask amanda she will know. If egg quaility were improved with taking protein shakes etc then every clinic would be prescribing them

Mrs t is it this week that ur off to london ?


----------



## lillsbills

Guys, thanks for your strength and support, and yes ET is today.  However, in my current optimistic frame of mind I am waiting for Helen (yep, I didn't get LL lovely Lyndon but Helen is lovely too but not in the same way of course  )
to ring and let me know how my 3 four cells got on overnight etc.. I fully expect her to say not to bother coming in as they are all rubbish... there thats PMA for you..  

Currently booked in for 12 midday...

Question, I have a rather crampy tummy, feel like I am going to have a period has anyone else had this or do you guys think it is residual cramps from the EC?

Mrs T, a friend of mine has immunity issues, she went through a doc in Nottingham.. do you want me to find out his details or are you happy with what you have?  She did so much research (she is a libarian so she enjoyed it) but she had loads of IVF miscarages and a still birth, after discovering her immune issues she was like a woman possessed and found out soo very much.  I am glad to say they know have a lovely little boy.  Anyway, let me know if you want me to see if she is willing to share (I am friends with her DH more than her)

Anyway, guys catch you later and fingers and toes crossed for us all  

Xxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today lills with be thinking of you xxx


----------



## sammy75

Lills, good luck for transfer today.
Hi everyone else and hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Lill good luck for today, keep your chin up girlie


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck lills xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie - Good luck Lills. Thanks for the offer, Im okay for now but will let you know if I need your help

Yep Kara, off to London Friday night, yat


----------



## Becca1507

THinking of you Lills and sending   

Good luck for phone call Raven 
xx


----------



## Ravan

Any time now lills   
I've got 17 embryos still going strong,3 lagging behind a bit,will find out more tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow again Ravan, you must be thrilled


----------



## lillsbills

Three little chicks on board, lovely Lyndon did good. Was expecting to see Helen so was happy with the surprise, he did look rather dishy today. Corr. . He was really pleased with the embryos 1 x 11 cell, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 9 cell, all good symertary and no frag at this stage. This ladies is our best chance so am praying rather hard. Amanda was great at transfer also, they really are a lovely lot. Hope your all ok out there, Ravan I said i little hello to your chaps when i was there. .


----------



## kara76

Lills yay yay your pupo, wonderful news and you got to see lovely lyndon too. He is great.

Ravan will be joining you soon on the 2ww


----------



## Emnige

Lills - Yay congrats on being Pupo. Lyndon and Amanda are great aren't they. Did they give you a picture of your embies inside you? I had one and it's such an amazing thing to see. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you during your 2ww and praying that you get a BFP. Are you working your 2ww, do you have any plans to keep your mind occupied?


----------



## sammy75

lills, congrats on being pupo and don't go too crazy during the 2ww lol, easier said than done i know.

ravan your next and i'll be following your journey also as we are   for more of you ladies to join us on the other thread,

mrs t, becca, pheobs, soneasze, siany, and anyone i havn't mentioned hopefully you won't be long behind with cycling so good luck to all of you.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats lils on being pupo, let the 2 week madness set in! X


----------



## Siany

Congratulations on being PUPO Lills - a great results.  x


----------



## Becca1507

Fantastic news lills am soooooo pleased for you Hun. Praying for you that those lovely embies stick xxxxx


----------



## newbie131

Well done Lills, that's brilliant.   they'll stick for you.


----------



## pheobs1

Well done lills, loads of luck xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lille congrats on being pupo - now the madness of the 2ww begins. Really hoping this is your time, glad you are feeling more positive x


----------



## Ravan

lills congratulations! Bet your releived to have them back where they belong.  Hope you had a wor with my little ones   

Im sure somone is having a scan today? Good luck if you are   

morning all


----------



## pheobs1

It's me Raven. Thanks xx hope you continue to get great calls too x
Starting to feel slightly aware of my overies now!


----------



## Ravan

hope it goes well for you,keep drinking your water   will be waiting to hear your news


----------



## kara76

Good luck pheobes

Ravan txt me babe when u get news


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Just a quickie coz I'm up to my eyes in work.  Lills I am chuffed for you lovely girl, hope you are taking it easy  Ravan good luck for your next call.  Phoebs I'm sharing your follie twinges it's good to know something is going on in there   Mrs T thinking of you this weekend chick, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

All good, in on Tues! Arghh nervous now. Debs said my endometrium looked lovely! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

just a quickie, trying to get through the work before I go..

Phoebs that's great news

Bexy, thanks hun. Keep me updated. Hope furbaby is doing well

Ravan when is ET?


----------



## lillsbills

Hi ladies, things really seem to be moving along for us now.  
Ravan I did say hello to your little chaps, DH wondered what the hell i was doing . . Lol!
Phoebs good luck for tues chick. X 
Ravan when is Et and how many are going back?    
Hyperbexy, where are you know i loose track of people. .
Mrs T good luck in London hope it gods well try and have a little r and r also whilst there. 
Kara, you amaze of how you keep on track of up all, thanks for all your support x


----------



## Ravan

pheobs fantastic news,Im excited for you      

mrs T sunday for me   

Hope your all enjoying the jabs,and not too many bruises

lills you must of perked my fellows up a bit lol Only putting one back in because of blastocyst and because I already have my miracle....two more may be a bit much lol

I still have 17 embryos. 11 at the stage they should be and 6 more that are starting to compact,so all looking good. 3.30 on sunday


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loads of luck for Sunday Ravan, 1 seems the sensible option. It's my birthday Sunday so I'll pass all my good luck your way ;-)


----------



## jk1

Raven - congrats on your embryos!! fab news and good luck for ET

Pheobs - hope things are good with you - won't be long now!!

Bexy - how are you hun?

Newbie - hi huni - hope you are ok,

Dizzy - how are things with you?

Hi Mrs T and Kara - hope you are both well xxx

Just a quick update from me - had my scan today, Debbie said my lining was brilliant - she said you couldn't ask for a better lining - so I am having my trigger shot tonight and they will thaw on Monday then keep me updated - I am assuming that ET will be Thursday as they were frozen on day 2 and will hopefully grow to day 5,

take care all - enjoy the weekend,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Loads of luck jo 

No dreaded Ohss for u this time  
Glad to hear everything is looking perfect , nice little home for your eggs to implant in  xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk sounds like you have a great lining yay.


----------



## Helen85

Forgot to say good Luck mrs t in London , hope that they have a really good plan for u and u come back really positive  will be keeping a eye out for a update from u xxx p.s make sure u fit in some relaxing time for u and dh too  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo that's great news. Its a really positive thread at the moment

Thanks Helen

Bexy - you won't be far behind


----------



## newbie131

JK - what's the trigger shot for? I didn't think you needed to ovulate? I don't really know much about FET.

Mrs T - good luck for tomorrow.

Ravan - good luck for Sunday.

Afm - AF has arrived so I'm all on schedule. Baseline scan isn't till a week on Monday, but that's OK - at least I know I'll be good to go then.


----------



## Queenie1

raven all the very best for transfer on sunday.

mrs t good luck for london.


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck everyone.

JK - your inbox is full!


----------



## Emnige

Jk1-Fab news Hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## magz1

goodluck mrs t, lill and ravan. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs not long now! Its going to be a busy week 

newbie whens your e/c? Cant be long for you either

JK1 are you getting excited? 2 days

Dizzy how are you feeling?Almost there

Mrs T good luck for london and have a fantastic birthday on sunday(incase I forget lol)

Hyper how are you feeling,not long!

Siany 24th isnt long away,how are you?

les and magz good morning hope your both well.

Ruby only one more month till nov!!

Lills how are you feeling?Where you always going to put 3 back? Cant wait to join you on the 2ww.

Kara,queenie.......love you xxx

Thought I'd try and say hi to everyone,I find it difficult to get online.....but trying to keep up lol sorry if i've missed anyone   

No news from me,just trying to be patient till tomorrow,got terra nova in the planner so think I'll watch that today lol


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies,
Thanks for your messages, I am feeling OK at the moment, even better after that Wales win! Have got two weeks off work now so I don't disrupt my class back and for to the clinic for scans etc and then its half term anyway.
No replies yet to all the letters we sent to IVF wales, NHS trust, local MPs etc. 
Sounding very busy on here at the moment, let's hope we start getting some BFPs. 
Good luck Mrs T in London xx


----------



## Tuckeiller

Morning peeps - I'm back!  my computer has been down for a week or so and I have been watching your progress on the phone.  Good luck everyone xx

Dizzy - can I ask why all the letters to IVF wales??  Is it about the quality of treatment?  Sorry for being nosey, just that I am not overally impressed with the service received there.

DH is keen to find out more about CRGW, so it is looking more likely we will have the next tx there.  Only one question.......someone has suggested I used DHEA, due to low ovarian reserve.  How long will it take to get in my system proper??  Any help apprecaited.

Thanks to those who pm me about CRGW, much appreciated x


----------



## BexyPob

Go Wales - yeay 
Jo - so excited for you chick, not long now!  Let us know what the lovely Lyndon says and sending loads of   for your thaw   xx
Ravan - good luck tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see your little blasto on the screen safely tucked in  xx
Mrs T - Happy Birthday for tomorrow and you know I'm thinking of you today too  xx
Tuck - A few of us have tried DHEA and I have with this cycle.  It takes a minimum of 3 months to get into your system but sounds as though it's worth it as some of the girls have had amazing results with it (fingers crossed).  It's not cheap but the best place seems to be dhea.com.  I found buying pots of 25mg's cheapest and then taking 3 a day. xx
Hi to all, hope you all enjoyed the game this morning and sorry if you're English  xxxx
AFM - lots of aching pains so let's hope something is going on in there, back in Tues morning for scan


----------



## Siany

Morning all, very busy here at the moment!    Great game this morning.  

Mrs T - hope your appointment is productive and you have a great plan.  

Ravan - embies are sounding great, you'll have so many to choose from  

Pheobs, JK - great that you are ready to go - not long now

Newbie - bet you're glad to see AF.

Lills - how are you surviving the 2WW?

Dizzy - two weeks off sounds good and should reduce the stress.

Bexy -  How is your furbaby doing?

Les - hope your puppy isn't giving you too much trouble!

Tuckeiller - We are having our first treatment with CRGW so don't have experience of other clinics but we knew when we went to the open evening that CRGW was the place for us.  It has been a really positive experience so far.  I've emailed Amanda the consultant when I have had a wobbly and she has quickly put my mind at rest and have also got hold of her on a Sunday when things haven't being going to plan.  

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM - had my baseline scan yesterday and everything looked ok so started stimming last night.   I did find mixing the Monopur a real pain though and there was no way my mixing needle would do what was shown in the instructions and I ended up with some of the solution over me and dribbling down the bottle!  I had my first acupuncture session yesterday too.  My tummy did look like a pin cushion!


----------



## SoneaSze

Just to wish Mrs T the best if luck with Dr G today. We await your posting with anticipation. Hope its Fab news with a great plan. Good luck!


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,


Newbie - I know nothing about FET either but I think the trigger shot is to make my body think its ready to ovulate so that everything has happened in the right order for when the put the embryos back - I'm not 100% sure though!!


Mrs T - good luck with your appt hun xx


Helen, Emnige and Vixxx - hello lovely ladies - hope you are all well - Vixxx i will sort my inbox out tonight  xxxx


Siany - fab news that you have started stimming hun  - i had a nightmare trying to mix the menopur too and some of the liquid dribbled down the side with mine!!  I told Debbie I prefer the old menopur when you had to mix three little bottles at a time!!  Good luck tonight, i am starting the gestone in 45 mins - ouchy!! lol xxxx


Bexy - hope you are ok and having a good weekend - my dh and dad (both englishmen!!) were v disappointed this morning!!  


Tuckellier - how are you hun - hope things are ok x


Soneasze - lovely to see you on here - how are things with you hun? xxx


Hope everyone has had a good saturday


Jo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SoneaSze

Hi JK, yep, i'm back again for another round. Just psyching myself up for it. I've been on DHEA for 8 weeks now. Thyroid function is normal and am awaiting results for chromosome tests. Have been avidly reading Dr Beers book again too and am considering more testing before next icsi. 

How's this cycle going? When are you having ET?


----------



## jk1

Hi Soneasze - glad to hear that you've had some good results and fingers crossed for the chromosome tests - I asked Lyndon last year if he thought it was something to with that for us too but he said he doesn't think its anything to do with chromosomes for us so we've not had them, I think we will see how we get on with FET and then decide to have them.

my cycle is going ok - feels very different to a fresh cycle what with no stimming and ohss!!   

I've not been feeling that excited but mainly because i've been too busy to think about it - i think once they are thawed I will start to get a bit more excited!!

How have you found DHEA? xx


----------



## kara76

Ravan good luck for tomorrow. I still can't believe it et day for you. Hope you get a beautiful blast to pop back in and enjoy the full bladder, fanny clamping bit lol


----------



## kara76

I have read the dr beer book and took bits of it that made sense in my head. I think there is deffo a place for immune testing and treatment with infertility just depends how far your willing to go.
For me I chose a biospy and thankfully steriods amoung other things worked for us but it could have been so so many things.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck today raven. ooh just think you will soon be pupo. will be thinking of you today. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie to say best of luck today Ravan, bet you can't wait to have your embie back where it belongs x


----------



## Tuckeiller

Morning peeps - thanks for the tips on DHEA, think I will order me some today.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  The only thing is I want to get started straight away on the next tx, but guess I will have to learn a little patience  

Raven - Good luck for today  

Siany - It's always exciting when you start stimming, something is actually happening   I found Menopur a bit of a pain too and it stung a little.  Last time I was on Gonal F.  Is anyone else on that at CRGW, or do they just use Menopur?

Sorry for the lack of personals, just getting to know you all.  Thanks for making me feel welcome x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Happy Birthday Mrs T ope ir went well yesterday x

Ravan good luck with ET x


----------



## dizzywizzy

apologies for spelling, am on my phone!


----------



## pheobs1

Didn't get chance to post yesterday.
Mrs T really hope yesterday went well and that you are enjoying London xxx
Raven, loads of luck today xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Sorry for the absence ladies, DH is the 2ww gestapo and not letting me move around much for another 2 days, so being sneaky on here as he is still in bed at the mo..lol!

Ravan - good luck today chick... you asked why I had three put back in?  In my first cycle I only had 3 fertilised and they were not the best quality so Lyndon posed the question about putting all 3 put back in as the chance of triplets was so small.  We decided to do it.. was a bit worried about having triplets, but ended up with a BFN.  So second cycle I guess it was just assumed we would go the 3 route again.  Due to my age and my low AMH we have to throw everything at it to work this time.  If we have three, so be it, it was meant to be...  1, 2 or 3 would be a blessing so just crossing everything at the moment.  Don't get me wrong, if I could pick number it would be 2 but we have what we have and will treasure whatever comes our way... I just pray that something does come our way.

Mrs T - HAPPYYYY BIRTHDAYYYY... hope London is being good to you.
Siany - 2ww driving me bonkers as it does all of us...  
Hyperbexy - I have been on the DHEA for 3 months would def recommend it, I got it from a website called Age Stop its the web site that Amanda recommended.  I took 100 Mg's a day.  Price was approx £35 if I remember correctly.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok, will try to log on again but the gestapo will prob be up and about soon.

Big     to all and a little   to go with it.


----------



## pheobs1

Happy birthday too mrs T,
Lills got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ravan

pheobs how are you feeling? e/c tomorrow right?   hope you get lots of eggies are you excited?

JK1 you ready for tomorrow?  

lills nice that your hubby is being protective of you,I think we forget sometimes that they want it badly too......prob his way of having some input.   bet you cant wait for him to go back to work though lol
I'd have done the same as you,its a risk worth taking.

Mrs T    

morning all


----------



## jk1

Mrs T:



Raven:



Hope everyone is having a good weekend - despite the rubbish weather!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sammy75

ravan, good luck for transfer today,

mrs t happy birthday and hope appt went well.

hope all you ladies are doing ok, i am still keeping an eye on you all lol.


----------



## Vixxx

Good Luck Ravan


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - Happy Birthday lovely girl!!!  Hope you are spent out  xxxxx
Ravan - hope it went brilliantly today  xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hope all went well Raven xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - hope all went well and you are resting up

Phoebes - good luck for tomorrow

Will have to read up on everyone else, just got home and heatings packed in and I'm bloody freezing and so tired. Thanks for all your birthday messages, you guys made more of an effort and fuss than my own family sadly

Just a quick update on my appt - went well even though it was a strange experience. I've got a plan of action including steroids, clexane, higher dose gestone and intralipids. Relieved that I dont need anything more aggressive at this point. I led the appt as usual and DH made me teary eyed afterwards when he said he was in awe of me, that he's proud of me and I'm an amazing woman doing all this for us to have a family, aww 

So am good to go - will try and book in with Amanda for treatment planning ASAP. I'm pleased to be going into the next cycle knowing I've done absolutely everything I can.


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Mrs T, jump back on he crazy train! X


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Just wanted to pop onto the thread to say I'm glad your appointment went well and that you have a plan of action. I have to agree with your DH, youreally do sound like an amazing woman. I hope that you can an appointment soon with Amanda and that it all goes well. Are you looking to start treatment this year or will you be waiting until next year? All the best xxx

Also just want to say I hope everything went well Raven and I second what Mrs T said and hope that you are taking it easy and resting up xxx

Phoebs - All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx

JK1 - Hope things are going well for you xxx

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all well xxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I'm glad as u know all went well and happy birthday lovely lady

Pheobes good luck for ec

Ravan 

Hyper how's u

This is a busy thread, I'm struggling atm as I'm ill with man flu


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Phoebs

Aww thanks Em, I'm not amazing - just really stubborn and not prepared to give in. I'm not very good at waiting so I'm hoping next month if I can. I've been stalking you and Helen on the other thread, lol

Kara - so sorry you have man flu. Thanks for your positive words, you always seem to know exactly what to say


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T - Lol, I'm sure you and the others on this thread will be joining us soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed you'll be able to start asap xxx


----------



## Siany

Happy birthday Mrs T   So glad your appointment went well and you have an action plan.  I hope you get to see Amanda soon and can soon start your next tx. x

Ravan - hope everything went well with ET today and that you are getting lots of rest.

Lills -   hope those embies are snuggling in.  When will they invent the 2ww sleeping pill?  You'd think that with all the drugs we endure they'd have sorted that one! 

JK - I did chuckle about the peas! I hope the injection didn't hurt too much.  Hope everything goes ok with your embies thawing tomorrow.

AFM - I'm on the long protocol and am stimming with 450 menopur.  Does anyone know how many days you usually stim for? I've worked out that I've got enough for just over 10 days so am wondering if I'll have enough.  

Kara - hope you are feeling better soon.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - I always stim for 11 days on 450 Menopur. Everyones different though. If you need a little more the clinic will be able to give you some.


----------



## Ravan

Kara I have man flue too lol

Mrs T     woohoo! fantstic,get on the phone girlie(maybe wait till morning lol) You hubby sounds lovely xxx

Thankyou all for your good wishes,it worked  I now have one perfect day 5 blastocyst on board! Went really well......Amanda was lovely as ever,it was her twins birthday so she had a manic day rushing to get to me(thankyou amanda x)

Now going to lie down and watch a movie     

Good luck tomorrow JK1 and pheobs.


----------



## Queenie1

congrats raven on being pupo. good luck on the 2ww. 

mrs t great to hear it went well yesterday hope you get an app soon. happy birthday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - yep, I might just wait til morning, lol. Sounds like it went perfectly, so got a good feeling for you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie


----------



## sammy75

Ravan, congrats on being pupo.
Mrs t, glad u can start asap and I really hope this is the one to give u your bfp.


----------



## lillsbills

Well done Raven, fab news and its nice to have someone else on the 2ww, only one day seperating us really, tonight I am 4dpt3dt or is it 3 day.. does the day of transfer count as day 1?

Trying to hang onto PMA although it sank quite alot today as the two I had left that could possibly have been frozen are no longer viable....convinced now that the 3 I have in would probably also finished now.  God, this is so hard!  DH says I bring him down...    its sooo bloody hard.  Got feelings all the time that AF is going to come, but surely its too early!!  help me ladies...  

Mrs T - London seemed to go fab... thinking of you.. 

Sianny - don't think I will need a sleeping pill DH is gonna smother me a pillow unless I cheer up I think lol!

  to all with stinking man flu.. be strong and be brave and if you know who gave you the bug give them a   on the head


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Raven the hugest congrats on being pupo with a perfect embryo. Hope the next two weeks fly by

Mrs t so glad your apt went well. It feels so good to have a plan. Bet you cannot wait to start making your family now. Belated birthday wishes to you xx

To everyone else - best if luck with your tx. Will catch up with personals later

Afm I know I don't post much but super busy with new job and have been forced to put tx on hold for a year. It feels so hard knowing that I cannot do anything about trying yet and have to wait till next Xmas till we try again. There are so many babies around me again that I am struggling to keep sane. Really struggling but I must keep thinking that the journey is not over and we have just taken a detour for a bit

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Emnige

Sugar-Fairy - Hiya hun, it's so nice to hear from you. I hope you are okay and enjoying your new job. I'm sorry to hear you have had to put treatment on hold, I can imagine how hard that decision must have been to make but as you say it's just a little detour for a bit and before you know it you will be well on your way again. All the best xxx


----------



## Ravan

Lills the letter Amanda gave me said that transfer day is day 1

Right then lills.....bend over and I'll smack your   . NO NEGATIVE THOUGHTS!!!!
You have 3 perfect little embryos on board! ....the BEST were chosen for you,and you already have them snuggling in.
Lyndon once told me you need pma to make your embies feel at home with good vibes......my bedside manner is not great I know but your hubby's right!
Actually when I was feeling down on my other cycles it would be a shower and a cry lol but pma when I was around Andy.......you need the good vibes and what if's from your hubby.......he made them too  
I think thats enough of a telling off.............please copy and paste this when my pma goes out to lunch   
Mind you I had a wobble when they said....are you sure you want just one! lol

We are on the 2ww!    If you feel down and need a coffee or water   I dont live far from the clinic and will meet up with you somewhere xxx   


Sugar so good to see you here! Hope your enjoying your new job,busy is good a year will fly by xxx

Morning all

Good luck today JK1 and pheobs


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs............. E/C 10th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................waiting for the lovely lyndon to call(e/t date)any day now!

Dizzywizzy........ FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......treatment plan 15th oct

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov


   


Lills OTD 21st oct

Ravan OTD 22nd oct


----------



## jk1

Sugar - lovely to hear from you hun, i hope you are enjoying your job, and feel for you having to put tx back - i had to when I started my new job too but only by 5 months so I can imagine it must be v hard for you, sending you loads of hugs - we will all get there - we are just taking the long way round hey xxxx

Raven - congrats on being PUPO - sounds like you have an amazing embie on board - hope you are taking it easy and being pampered now!! xxx

Mrs T - I am so glad your appt went well and that you don't need anything too drastic - fab news - bet you can't wait to start again now, I had a little tear when I read what your DH said to you, how lovely xxxx

Pheobs - hows it going huni? xxxx

Siany - how are you feeling - all ok?DH got the needle in the right place last night thank God!!  My backside is sore today though!! xxx

AFM Lyndon called me this morning to say that he had thawed 6 embryos, all of which look beautiful, he said that they would expect at least 4 to still be this good by tmrw and if they are then they will grow them to day 5 which will be Wed/Thursday, they were frozen on day 2 so not sure if today or tmrw counts as day 3.  I'm soooo worried as we've never had any embryos make it to day 5 before - we shall see - trying not to get my hopes up,

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Jo, good news about your embryo's, will be   and keeping everything crossed for you that your embies continue to grow strong to day 5. I can understand your worries, try to keep up the pma, sending you lots of        xxx


----------



## jk1

Awww thanks Em, hope you are ok huni xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - it's so lovely to hear from you. A break from treatment might do you good, I felt stronger for having a break due to an unrelated op. Hope the new job is going well. Remember we are here for you whenever you want to pop in. And absolutely, can't wait for my family

Lills - I think Ravan has given you great advice. It's such a tough journey, I try not to speak to DH much during the 2ww for fear of getting his hopes up or bringing him down. Big hugs, hope you've found your pma now

Phoebs - hope today went well

Ravan - when will you get news of frosties?

Jo - your embies are in the best hands, try not to worry. You'll be pupo before you know it

Bexy - loads of luck for your scan tomorrow

I'm a bit lost as to where everyone else is, so good luck for any appts this week.

Afm I have the dreaded man flu! But the good news is we are going in to see Amanda on Saturday to plan the next treatment


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - Wooohooo on being PUPO hope you're taking it easy  xx
Lills- sorry you're finding it a bit hard chick it's such a tough time and when you get down just think of Mrs T ignoring Mr T for 2whole weeks in case she says anything negative tee hee  xx
Jk - fab news from Lyndon, I know what you mean it is so hard for you but if anyone can keep them safe we know Lyndon can xx
Phoebs - how did it go today? Hope it went really well and you're not too sore xx
Mrs T - sorry you have man-flu but I bet you still feel a million dollars after your Dr G appointment, you'll be back on the rollercoaster before you know it. Big hugs xx
Sugar- so sorry you having to put things on hold just for a little while, it will fly by though and it sounds as though you will be really busy in work too xx
Hi to Helen and Em hope you're both getting lovely and fat - I can say that coz I would love to be   Hope you're doing well Dizzy, Newbie, Ruby Siany and Les xx
AFM - feeling like poo so hope that's a good thing


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie

My internet was down all yesterday

Jo yay yay that's wonderful news


----------



## Ravan

JK1 hope you have good news today,its horrid waiting for phone calls.

Lills how are you feeling today?

Mrs T yay good luck for saturday hope you start asap!

Hyper funny that feeling bad is a good thing   you excited?

going to be a busy week I think how are all the jabbers feeling today?

Lyndon phoned at 8.30pm......talk about keeping a girl waiting!!!! Butt good news...I got 4 frozen blasts


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan that's brilliant news, sounds like a good sign to me. Everything crossed for you


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - still got all crossed for you xx
Ravan - Woo hoo on the frosties you must be chuffed  xx
AFM - a little upset at scan this morning to find only 2 follies on my right and 7 on left, I know I should be grateful that there are any at all but I think I need one of your pma slaps Ravan coz I'm not feeling quite as hopeful as I was.  I think I was expecting a DHEA miracle! Anyway let's hope there are one or two good quality eggs in there.  Back in for scan Thurs and intralipds and then EC Sat or Mon. Mrs T thanks so much for your virtual hugs this morning you have no idea how much that helped xxx  Sorry enough about me I really hope everyone is doing brilliantly and those that need to take it easy are doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

just a quick one, Lyndon called this morning to say that all 6 had divided and are still beautiful!!! whoop whoop i couldn't believe it - didn't sleep last night because i was so worried, ET will be thursday afternoon and Lyndon said that he would expect 40-50% of embryos to still be good by then.

I have started my steriods and finish my antibiotics for my eye infection today - just in time!! yay yay yay!!

Raven - fab news about your embryos!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo fantastic news you must be over the moon  xxxx
Ladies, CRGW think that they won't be able to source womb relaxant for me - any ideas?  Promise that's my last 'me' post xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Jo and Ravan, I wish my ET was this week, fed up of waiting now, scan is on Friday. Anyone know how soon after scan on Friday my ET will be? My frosties were day 3 and as I only have 2 they are going to put them back on day of thaw x


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - i had my scan last friday and Debbie said I was ready - so i had the trigger shot that night and then i guess its any time after that - they thawed mine on Monday so i guess if they do the same for you your ET will be monday - not long hey!! xx


----------



## Ravan

JK1 yay! fantastic news,roll on thursday!

Dizzy I think you'll just get the one scan to make sure everything is good,I recon by monday you'll be pupo!

Hyper    bend over for your   kicking lol......that was your first scan right? you may have more by thursday. 9 is a good number though.....dont forget they said I had 16 and I ended up with 24 because the smaller ones had eggs too.(Although not everyone is the same) but I bet by thursday you have a couple more   
Plus it is always better to have quality over quantity anyday. This is the worst stage of tx I think,wait till thursday and I bet you'll be smiling


----------



## jk1

oh Bexy - just saw your comment - i'm meant to be having womb relaxant too!!  don't they have any?


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - Fab news, bet you can't wait until Thursday. How many are you going to put back?
Ravan - More good news yay! Well done hun xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan ouch that hurt and was well deserved, you're a star!  xx
Jo - Debs words to me this morning were that they are finding it very difficult to get hold of womb relaxant at the moment so I'm not sure if they actually have any or not - eeek!! Don't really know where that leaves us xx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - its ok - I called Debs and she said that homecare don't have any but that Amanda can write a prescription for it which I guess you can just take to a chemist - might not get it the same day as they might have to order it but should be ok.  I thought we had to have it at the time of ET but Debs said its for after ET - so my panic is over!! 

Em - i've opted for 2 to be put back xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good news about the clexane as I am having it too! Ladies what other meds are you taking after et. I am having clexane, gestone or cyclogest and steroids. Anything else I should ask for? I am throwing everything at it this time!! x


----------



## jk1

Hi dizzy - i'm not having clexane - i'm not sure but i think the womb relaxant debbie mentioned was called something different.  I am taking the following:

gestone
womb relaxant
steroids
manuka honey and cinnamon
fish oils
sanatogen pre-conception vits

oh and i'm still on the oestrogen so not sure when i stop that xxx


----------



## Emnige

Jk1 -   those 2 embies bring you a bfp xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - great news that your embies are doing so well. I think the womb relaxant is called ritodrine or something similar. Keep us posted

Bexy - glad Ravan gave you a butt kicking, if Kara comes along she's sure to give you one too - she's given me many a butt kicking, lol. Hope you feel reassured now, I text you when I got in too to say I had 7 on each side at my first scan and ended up with 17 so there's plenty of time for growth yet. Big hugs and a bit of a butt kicking!

Dizzy - not long now, hope you get good news at your scan

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks jo. I am having all that but not taking the honey. What are the benefits of honey? X


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Mrs T - **** firmly kicked - tee hee and DH has just got me a box of Thorntons too, bless xxx
Jo - I owe you thanks for making the call to the clinic, second panic over that we can just have a prescription for it.  Do yu need to start the honey a long time in advance? xx
Dizzy - good luck with your scan chick, I'm having the same drugs as Jo afterwards xx
Love to all xxx


----------



## Siany

Ravan - great news on your frosties.
JK - great news on your embies.
Phoebs - how are you?
Bexy -    + a little kick! (I'm sure you'll be returning the favour soon!)
Dizzy - do you have a day for FET yet?
Mrs T - glad you've got your apppointment sorted.

AFM -injected in my leg last night as my tummy couldn't take any more.  My EC was planned for week of 24th Oct but Debs started me stimming on Friday (I think she's afraid of keeping me menopausal for too long at my age). Is it likely that EC will now be before then? I'm off work for the week of 24th but not next week so would have to arrange more time off.  Back on Friday for a scan so should know more then.

Hope everyone with man flu is recovering. x


----------



## jk1

bexy & dizzy - one of the ladies on here told me about it - honey and cinnamon - if you google it its meant to be good for fertility - well she got pg on her 8th cycle i think and she said its the only thing she did differently.  i have the manuka honey active 24+ in milk with cinnamon - its not the best tasting drink in the world but manuka honey is supposed to be really good for you i think xxx


----------



## Ravan

Siany ouch! hope you jabs get a little easier,good luck for friday.

I'm not taking anything apart from my pregnacare multi vits,I'm afraid I dont believe in half the stuff people tell you to eat or drink....tried that for years and did nothing...my sam cycle was just vits 
JK1 yuk! can you not put it on toast    and drink the milk,would taste much better

Hope all the jabbers are excited,busy week, next week


----------



## kara76

Hiya ladies mu blackberry internet has been down and no laptop as tyler broke the screen

Jk wonderful news on your embryos

Bexy and jo great u have sorted the womb relaxant, I believe they use ritrodine. I used a womb relaxant when we had our et with tyler

Bexy oh kick up the butt. 9 follies is really good and you might find more pop up by ec. The egg count doesn't mean that much as you can have loads of eggs and not make that many embryos, dhea is also thought to improve egg quaility

Ravan great news on your snow babies

Hiya everyone, will post more laater. I'm ill atm


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Raven - I know exactly what you mean about taking all the stuff ppl tell you and like my mum says - a little of everything in moderation!! - I am just v gullible and like to believe they will make a difference!! hahaha

The only thing I would say that I have noticed since having the manuka honey is that I kept getting an infection in my gum and since I started having manuka honey its not come back - not sure - it could just be a coincidence!!

Sainy - double ouchy for your leg!!!  I think i am normally on stim injections for around 14 days so you should just be about right for the week of the 24th - I guess it depends how quickly the follies develop and they will probably be able to tell you more nearer the time.  Its a nightmare with work isn't it - i had to push my holidays back numerous times for my tx (normally because my AF is late) - my work don't know i am having it either so i have found the best thing is to tell my boss i am having something to do with gynae done and he tends not to ask any questions then!! hahaha - I think he is also pleased that i use my holidays and don't go off sick!!

Kara - hope your eye is better today - saw the piccies on ** and it looks really bad - i've had an eye infection for 3 months and been on antibiotics for as long, is on its way out but finished the antib's y/day so we shall see!!

Hope everyone is ok today - i am nervous and hoping some of our embies made it another night - Lyndon said he doesn't look at them on day 4 so won't know until tmrw.  I didn't sleep again last night - am getting night sweats but I assume that is the drugs now and a little bit of my cold.  Hahaha actually thinking about it I am taking all these things and I still have an eye infection and a cold!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone,
Jo sending you loads of luck for your embies xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  Sorry been AWOL was really achy after EC. Well we got 15 eggs, 8 were icsi and 7 were ivf. Of the 8 icsi 6 fertilised, of the 7 ivf 5 have fertilised. Just got to wait to see how they do and either a day 3 or 5 transfer.

Love you all xxxx


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - I remember the day that Lyndon doesn't call was the most nerve racking day ever. I didn't know what to do with myself and the following day I just waited anxiously for the call. It's such a nervous time. I had night sweats during my tx as well although I think I was on different drugs to you. I hope you feel better soon and as always will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Pheobs - Well done on all those embryo's, such a fab result. You must be happy? How many are looking to put back? All the best xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Em. We're going for two
JK I got night sweats too! Not nice! Xx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes that's wonderful news

Jk nah its pointless looking on day 4 as all the cells are merging together


----------



## pheobs1

Question, can I have a bath? X


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - well done on all those embryos - great news that the IVF ones fertilised - I remember we had a split cycle on our first time and none of the IVF ones fertilised - we were gutted so that is brilliant news!!  Boooo to the night sweats hey!!  Not sure about the bath - I never have baths anyway as I'm a shower girl but I think it might be that you shouldn't have hot baths after ET - I'm sure one of the ladies will know.

Kara - thats what Lyndon said - he also said that there is nothing to be gained from looking at them at day 4 because you can't see which are the strongest until day 5.

Em - thank you huni xxxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## sammy75

jk1, good luck for et tomorow,

hope the 2ww is going quickly for you ravan and lills,

pheobs well done on your embies and good luck for et,

hi mrs t, siany, hyperbexy, hope your all doing ok, and good luck for et dizzy,

wishing all you ladies the best of luck. including anyone i have missed.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping on to say brilliant news on embies Phoebs and good luck Jo for tomorrow's call. 

Phoebs you can't have a hot bath after ET.

Bexy - hope you are feeling better today

Ravan and Lills hope the 2ww is going quickly for you !


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - whooo hoo brilliant news girl, especially on the IVF ones.  I've only ever been told not to have hot baths after ET so you should be alright before then xx
Jo - good luck for your call tomorrow it'll be a fab one I feel it in my waters  Hope your eye and cold get better soon too xx
Mrs T - hope you are feeling tonnes better chick and not long until Sat now.  What time you in? xx
Kara - cheers for the butt kicking and hope you're feeling much better soon, how's your lovely girl? xx
Siany - so difficult to calculate when to take time off, I'm in the same boat with this tx.  I usually take 11 days of stimming but everyone's diffierent which doesn't help xx
Loads of love to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - good to hear you back to yourself. My appt will depend on ECs and ETs so will find out later in the week - we are happy to fit in around treatments


----------



## Siany

Phoebs - great news on your embies.
JK - good luck for ET.
Bexy - hope the scan goes well for you.
Ravan, Lills - how are you bearing up?
Love to everyone x


----------



## pheobs1

Gooduck for tomorrow Jo xx


----------



## newbie131

Haven't been on the site for a few days (I was ill too!) so just read about 10 pages!

JK - good luck for tomorrow 
Phoebs - great number - good luck for ET  
Lills - sending you lots of PMA to keep you going - I'm sure they're snuggling in nicely 
Ravan - glad to hear blast is snuggling in 
Mrs T - yay - the waiting is nearly over at last!  
Hyperbexy - it's quality not quantity as the others have said, but that's a good number anyway  

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - my memory's not that good  . Hello to everybody!


----------



## Emnige

Jk1-All the best for today xxx


----------



## Ravan

newbie glad your back and hopefully feeling better   

JK1 good luck today almost there   

pheobs good luck with your phone call,will you know today when its happening?

Mrs T not long till saturday! yahoo!!

dizzy,hyper siany hows the jabbing going? 

Lills how are you feeling today? Is it dragging for you as it is for me?  

Nothing to report here,just waiting waitng waiting   


morning all


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck Jo

Yeah raven will know tOday xx


----------



## kara76

Jk good luck with et

Pheobes hope you get news soon. I'm sure its gona be good news

Ravan you going nuts yet


----------



## Ravan

nearly Kara,I think once I get to next week I will be


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs............. E/T 13th-16th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

JK1...................e/t 13th oct

Dizzywizzy........ FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......treatment plan 15th oct

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov
























Lills OTD 21st oct

Ravan OTD 22nd oct


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara, nothing yet. I'm back in work and on pins! They'd phoned by 10 yesterday!
I'm sick with nerves! Xx


----------



## lillsbills

Apologies for my abscence, I was going with the if you have nothing positive to say then say nothing.  I worry my constant moaning will bring everyone down..  

Ravan - Thanks for the help and details of your cycle that led to your lovely little chap, Iron Maiden, Whitesnake your a girl after my own heart.  We went to see Iron Maiden in August in Cardiff.. fab gig.
Mrs T, Sianny, Newbie.. all ... thanks for caring.  2ww is driving me bonkers, day after day of emotional torture.  The cramps have stopped but I feel kinda heavy! like AF is gonna be there and I suppose in my head its just a matter of time.  Trying not to dwell though but as you all now its soo bloody hard.

If this doesn't work, its down the puppy pound..lol!

Hope your all doing good today and sending many    and saying many


----------



## pheobs1

Lills, sorry your feeling down. It ain't over yet, 2ww is torture xxx

Well of our 11 fertilised, 6 are at the needed 2-4 cell today, 1 is slightly ahead and 4 have fragmented. Phoning in the morning to confirm wether transfer is tomorrow or Sunday xxx


----------



## Ravan

lills dont worry,thats what we are here for......feeling high or low,it wont bring us down.Its good to get support and advice from the girls here....aswell as an   kicking or just a     .....mind you when you go missing it makes us worry   

We almost went to the iron maiden concert in August,they never fail to impress.
I'm also going nuts so your not alone  Im the same,a little heavy and cramps stopped ish.Cant decide whether boobs hurt or not......coz I've poked them so much


----------



## Ravan

pheobs well done,all looks good then....sunday is great for e/t....we were the only ones there  
keep us posted


----------



## Emnige

Phoebs - Good news about your embryos xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Whoo hoo Phoebs well done  Really good luck for tomorrow or Sunday xx
Lills - the 2ww is so torturous isn't it.  Every little twinge and ache becomes a worry and if it makes you feel any better apparently the cyclogest/gestone makes you feel depressive apparently too - JOY!  You can moan to us lot as much as you like, we've all been there believe me and we all know exactly what you're going through so I'm sending loads of   as well as   xxxx
Ravan - keep prodding those boobs chick   Sending you loads if   and   too xxxx
Jo - how you doing ? xx
Mrs T - may see you Sat hon xx
Afm: still got 7 largish follies so hoping there is a little eggie or two in there.  Trigger shot tonight and in on Sat 8am for EC.  Poor DH now swapping rugby on Millenium Stadium screen for tiny screen in recovery room...it must be love   Hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - good luck for your embryo transfer huni xxx

Just a quick one from me - i'm shattered as have had diazepam followed by womb relaxant!! We were a bit upset as when Lyndon came to talk to us, our embryos weren't as far advanced as he'd hoped.  I was devastated as we thought all was good, basically from our 6 beautiful day 3's, 3 had arrested, and three hadn't developed much in the 48 hours.  After many many tears and drugs we went in for ET.  Amanda did it with no sedation - she is good!!

When Lyndon came into the room he said that in the hour 1/2 since talking to us the two he was putting back had developed more, one so that it was at the stage he expected and one that was just behind so I think we have a blast and a morula on board.  Trying to look at the positives that we have never got this far before as only ever had day 2 or day 3 transfers.

Bexy - Amanda gave me the womb relaxant tablets today rather than a prescription, i had two to take today then three tmrw and thats it.

Hope everyone is ok,

A v tired Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

JK1 - I've been checking the thread all day for your update. Sorry to hear your embryo's weren't as far advanced as hoped, however I think this cycle has gone so well for you. As you said you've never got this far before and you have thrown everything into this cycle. Amanda did my ET, she is fab. I didn't feel a thing and her & lyndon really do put you at ease. Did you see your embryo's on the screen? When is your test date? Sending you lots of   and sending loads of pma your way        Take it easy and make sure you get plenty of rest hun. Are you working your 2ww? All the best hun xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - well done lovely girl, whoever first said this was a rollercoaster was absolutely right!  fantastic news though chick even though it was very difficult to get there you now have a fantastic morula and a blasto on board and snuggly settling in.  take it easy and have a good rest xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk well done on being pupo and its fab news the embryos moved on while u were there, sounds like they wanted mummy and daddy close by plus lab conditions aren't as good as the human uterus. Stay postive hun


----------



## jk1

Em, Kara and Bexy - thank you all - still a bit tearful but think its the tiredness and drug cocktail i am taking!! 

Em - test date is 26th October, i am off this week and next but will be back at work when i test - that will be fun - not!! Kev took a picture of the embies on the screen - they looked quite different to each other and v different to our previous ones - hoping that is a good thing though!!

xxxx


----------



## kara76

Post a piccie


----------



## pheobs1

Well done Jo. Sorry you've had an up and downer today, but like Kara said they were pleased to see mammy and daddy. Congrats on being pupo and here's to a lush BFP coming your way xxxx


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs............. E/T 13th-16th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

Dizzywizzy........ FET 17th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......treatment plan 15th oct

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov


      


Lills OTD 21st oct

Ravan OTD 22nd oct

JK1  OTD  26th oct


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie cos I'm still working! Arrgghh 

Jo - sorry to hear things didn't go as smoothly as you thought but your embies sound fab to me. Keep your chin up hunni, we are all routing for you x

Phoebs - good news for you, good luck for ET

Bexy - hope trigger goes ok, will let you know when I know what time I'm in on Sat - DH is hoping it doesn't clash with the rugby too

Lills - big hugs, it's so hard waiting

Ravan - pmsl at the boob poking, I know exactly what you mean

Dizzy - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Ravan

JK1  I agree with Kara,they just needed mummy and daddy there to catch up   Well done and take it easy this week.  

Dizzy good luck tomorrow x

Hyper woohoo trigger! hope it goes well x

Mrs T 2days!!!!   

Pheobs good luck for tomorrow

Lills you   yet?  

evening all,just a quicky....I'm starving


----------



## Emnige

Jo - I will be keeping my fingers crossed firmly crossed for you. Do you think you will be tempted to test early? Make the most of your time off work. I'm sure it was a good thing hun, really am   so much for you xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats on being PUPO Jo, 

Bex my DH had already said Sat morning at the clinic is a definite no, and he is not even Welsh! Good luck though,

Mrs T  good lcuk with your apt with Amanda too

AFM In for a scan tomorrow at 10, I hope I am ready I don't think I can wait any longer - I don't know how I would cope with 9mths of waiting!! xx


----------



## jk1

Thanks dizzy, raven & mrs t xxxxx

Kara - the piccie is v blurred - Kev is rubbish at taking pictures with his phone!!

Em - no i've never tested early so i don't think i will this time xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## sammy75

Jo, I really hope and pray your little embies continue to develop and give u your bfp and they are back in the best place. Lots of luck.

Dizzy, good luck for scan tomorow.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## SoneaSze

JK! GOOD LUCK! YOU ARE PUPO! Stay strong and positive and take really good care of yourself!


----------



## Ravan

Good luck today Dizzy thinking of you x


----------



## jk1

Good luck today Dizzy xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck dizzy xx


----------



## Emnige

Good luck dizzy xxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan - There are quite a few people that would say that I was a bit   before this all started, now I am just a   emotional fruitcake instead..lol!  How are you feeling today.

JK - Congrats on being pupo and welcome to the mad house... Arghh...

Dizzy - good luck for today, hope all goes well

Hi everyone else, Its no good, im rubbish at keeping up with whats going on.. thanks Ravan for the update list, although I must admit I am not happy being the first one to have to test.... I   I get us all of to a positive start...

Been to feed the ducks today at Caerphilly Castle, lovely day...   DH said its our first walk with our embies..lol! bless...


----------



## jk1

hi lills - I am only on day 1 (or is this day 2) and yet the googling has started already!!! lol xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - No!! Stay away from google lol! I was the same and it drove me crazy lol!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, scan was all good this morning. All ready for phone call from deb to say when i can take my pregnyl, if its tonight et will be wednesday x


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - yay!!! roll on next week!!! another one of my friends is having ET on wednesday too - must be a good sign!! xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - congrats on being PUPO blimey why can we never stay away from google even though we know it makes us even more paranoid, at least we're all fruitcakes together !! xx
Dizzy - fab news on your lining and huge good luck for next Wed xx
Ravan and Lills - hope you're not climbing the walls too much girls, hate the 2ww xx
Mrs T - may see you tomorrow chick, if not hope it goes brilliantly and you are tx'ing in no time  xx
afm: well after possibly the most stressful two weeks in work I have ever had I've decided that as of this eve I am taking the 2ww off, I was in two minds but as this is probably our last go at tx I want to be work stress free for 2 ww even though I know it'll drive me mad waiting to test.  I wonder if Amanda can get me in at 8.30am and back out by 9am for the rugby?!?!?
Love to all and enjoy the game in the morning xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck hyper, see if they can put it on while your there! Xx


----------



## jk1

Em - for some reason i think google has a hold over me - i just can't keep away from it!! and do you know, even though we have a blast on board, i've spent all day focusing on the morula - am i crazy girl already? hahaha xxx


Good luck bexy!!

xxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Jo google is evil! Mine aren't even in yet and I'm already at it!

Got the call today and we are going to blast so keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - whoop whoop - fab news huni!!! when will et be? xx


----------



## pheobs1

Sunday Jo. Xx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - Lol! Google is bad!
Pheobs - Yay great news about your embryos xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ladies, stay away from google - it's evil, lol

Dizzy - great news that you are ready. You'll be pupo before you know it..

Phoebs - great news

Bexy - as you know ill be with you in spirit tomorrow but I'm sending you all the luck in the world and will anxiously await your news. I'm so glad you are putting yourself first too xxx


----------



## jk1

pheobs - will be lovely calm and relaxing to have it on a sunday - how exciting!! xx


----------



## BexyPob

Shall we start a 'google is evil' club?  
Phoebs fantastic news, good luck for Sunday I'll be thinking of you xx  Loving the idea of having the rubgy on in theatre, not sure if I'd be able to keep still though.  Apparently Lyndon has a bet on with Emma that he'll shave his hair off if Wales make it through tomorrow - Go Wales!!!


----------



## kara76

Omg lyndon better not have to shave his head lol

Pheobes wonderful news

Jk step away from google it is evil

We all search google for answers yet trust me there are none, the 2ww sucks and only time will tell


----------



## Siany

Jo -  congratulations on being PUPO  

Pheobes - great news that you are going to blast  

Dizzy - glad the scan went well and you are ready to go! 

Good luck for tomorrow Bexy!  I'm sure they'll put the game on for you!! 

Mrs T - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow . x

Ravan, Lills - one week down, one to go!   

afm - scan today showed small follies on both sides (5/6 on right and 7/8 on left)  but they are less than 10mm.  Debs said she wasn't 'overly disappointed' .  Back on Monday and hopefully they'll have come on by then.  Then probably another scan on Friday.  I hope Pauline's magic needles do the trick.  Lots more stimming for me!!!  

Enjoy the game everyone!Come on Wales!!


----------



## jk1

Sainy - i'm sure they will grow more over the weekend - sounds like you have a good number there already and i bet some more appear before EC!! xxxx


----------



## kara76

Sainy great amount. Some people just need a little extra stimming


----------



## pheobs1

Help, I am now obsessed with google and paranoid about ohss. I've Been in pain since EC on tues. Tues night my lower abdomen was sore as to be expected. I had to go back to work on Thursday which is really active. I've got really bad pain but very high up, it's like trapped wind or the cramp you get when your really starving. I sat in a meeting for 2 hours on Thursday and when I stood up I could hardly walk. Im not sick, I'm drinking three litres of water a day, weeing regularly (no pain and normal flow andcolour). Sometimes drinking water makes me feel worse and eating makes me feel better!


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - are you bloated and having problems breathing - i've had it 3 times and these were the key symptoms for me xxxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes they will check your ovaries at et and we able to tell. I think google should be banned on the 2ww. I did actually ban myself last cycle

You ovaries will be sore and swollen and do fill with fluid after the eggs are collected, if you have been active then your ovaries move around as you do and this can cause soreness and pain

Jk how ya doing?

Ravan and lill you girls ok

Mrs t any news with u


----------



## jk1

http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x393/johunt5/

Hope this works - just thought i would share with you all - she is fast asleep now after her early morning dress up!!!

Kara - i am fine thank you - not been on google today - yet!! I will try my best not to!! how are you feeling?

Jo xxx


----------



## jk1

Oh - i thought the photo might show on screen - hope you can see it from the link!!


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks guys. I am bloated but breathing fine. I think I've been too active. Just lying down today and feel ok. Paranoid that something is going to go wrong because everything has gone so well thus far!
Thank you all.

This rugby is tense! Xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk u need the img link for it to show up on the thread.


----------



## jk1

Thanks Kara - couldn't work out how to do it so i saved it as my profile piccie instead!! I am rubbish at technology!! lol xx


----------



## Emnige

Pheobs - If you are worried you can always call CRMW. I did and they told me to go up for a scan which really helped put my mind at ease. Turned out I had quite a bit of fluid floating around. I was quite sore after EC, hope you feel better soon xxx
Jo - Loving your welsh dog hoodie!!! xxx
Hop everyone is ok xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Emnige, I'm in tomorrow anyway.
Jo I love your photo! Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - take it easy today and rest up before your big day tomorrow. Are you on gestone because I've had cramps and pain before which Amanda has put down to the progesterone. Hope you feel better soon

Bexy - hope all went well, waiting for your news...


----------



## dizzywizzy

A quick question ladies. I have been researching fet's and lots of people and docs are posting that sex the day before/morning of as the embryos like the sperm? And your bodies endorphins? Anyone been told this? X


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Mrs T. Not on gestone just cyclogest. Lying down and relaxing today I'm much more comfortable xxx

Sorry dizzy not sure xx


----------



## sammy75

dizzy, i haven't heard that before but if it reassures you i didn't as i wanted to make sure i was completely clean inside if that makes sense lol, and i got a bfp so i wouldn't worry if you didn't as i'm sure it doesn't make a difference.

hope all you ladies are doing ok with your cycles, and those of you waiting to start, hope you don't wait to lomg to start and good luck.

ravan and lills hope the 2ww isn't going too slow for you.

phoebs good luck for tomorow.


----------



## Siany

Pheobs, hope you are feeling less uncomfortable and that you have had a restful day.

Jo, great pic! I have to cuddle our spaniel during the rugby as she doesn't like DH shouting at the tv. How are you today?

Bexy, Mrs T - how did it go today?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - hope you are resting up and DH is looking after you. I PM'd you too xxx

Phoebs - good luck for tomorrow. Bet you can't wait

Siany - hope your scan goes well Monday

Dizzy - when is ET now? Sorry don't know anything about FET

How are you pupo ladies doing? Hope you are all staying away from the evil that is google! Lills & Ravan you are half way there now

Kara - thanks for the texts today, you always manage to give me such a boost of pma

Hope everyone else is good

Afm - woo hoo & yay yay! I have my dates at last - EC provisionally booked in for 21st November so hoping for a bfp for Christmas. Amanda was great as always and was happy to go along with Dr G's recommendations. So drugs will be ordered soon and I know this time I couldn't have possibly done any more. Praying this will be my time


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great news Mrs T on your dates. My ET is on Wednesday x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy I have heard that and we did do the deed the night before a fet. I think the evidence isn't there but can I suggest u ask lyndon. Trust me he has heard it all before


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t that is great news and not long to wait.

raven how are you coping. i hope the 2ww is going quickly for you. thinking of you.


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, glad u got dates sorted and I so hope you get your xmas wish with that bfp.


----------



## Ravan

Pheobs............. E/T 16th Oct

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

Dizzywizzy........ FET 19th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov
























Lills OTD 21st oct

Ravan OTD 22nd oct

JK1 OTD 26th oct


----------



## Ravan

its going to be a busy week next week!

Mrs T added your dates......and it felt goood   

pheobs good luck for tomorrow

newbie hows it going?

dizzy not long to go  

siany how are the jabs going?

hyper hope your well,how'd it go?



Lills how you doing,....one week to go....I'm up and down like a yo-yo   

JK1 hows the madness treating you?

No news here just been relaxing at home.....hit the stage of 'yes I think its worked'.......then 2 hours later 'no I think its failed'   what will be will be,too early to tell yet....think I may just have to much time on my hands,think tomorrow will be a shopping day


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Ravan, good to be properly on the list at last. The 2ww is so tough isn't it, yo-yo is a perfect explanation! Are you an early tester or will you hold out til otd?


----------



## Ravan

Mrs T ....your name does look good there doesnt it   
I'd like to say I'm going to hold out till saturday....but I'm not a good liar   Going to try to hold off till thursday though. I've always managed to wait till the day before,but may not make it this time lol

How about you lils,how are you doing?Hope its not driving you too nuts   

Good luck today pheobs thinking of you.

How is everyone feeling alot of e/t this week


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Mrs T - yay yay yay!!! so glad you got your dates and that things are moving again,  I found that Amanda has always been really open to suggestions, yet is honest enough to say if she doesn't think its a good idea - I remember running a big massive list of drugs past her when we had our first consultation of things that i was going to take and i think we whittled it down to about 5 things in the end!!

Raven - shopping is always the perfect distraction for anything i find!! lol

Bexy - how are you huni - how did things go? xx

Pheobs - good luck for ET today - will be thinking of you xxx

Dizzy - what day are they thawing?  Thats when i started to get excited was on the they day thawed, didn't feel like we were having tx up until then as only 2 scans and no OHSS!! 

I have a quick question, i have been on sofa rest since ET on thursday afternoon, but wondered if its ok to do things now - like go for a walk with dh and the dog or should i leave it one more day as if implantation is happening i think it happens over about 2-3 days doesn't it?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, Mrs T i am so pleased and excited for you xxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ravan

JK1  A walk wont do you any harm,and its probably good to get some fresh air.  how are you feeling?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi jo, et on wednesday and they r hopefully thawing on wednesday too, they are day 3 embryos and as there are only two they are going to put them back on the day. Bit worried as they have already been thawed once and refrozen from my last cancelled et x


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - they will be fine with Lyndon!! when we asked they said that re-freezing doesn't have an effect on them - they must be some good embies if they re-frozen them for you!!  I bet you can't wait now!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - holding out to test is really hard in the second week. I have a good feeling for you though so can't wait for you to test! 

Jo - thanks, I knew you'd all be pleased just to stop me going on about it, lol. A walk won't do you any harm at all. 

Dizzy - you are bound to be nervous but they are in the best hands

Bexy - thinking of you Hun, can't wait to hear from you 

Phoebs - hope you are still feeling better and it goes really well for you today


----------



## lillsbills

Morning ladies...  

Mrs T - fab news on your dates, an exciting and hopeful time coming up, trying something new that has proved so successfull for so many is fab  
Phoebs - Hope all goes well today, then welcome to the madhouse  
Bexy - Hope the other day was good and your doing ok there
JK - get up off your lazy bum   its supposed to be good for you to go for gentle walks, encourages blood flow etc... nothing much mind make DH do all the hard work you just gracefully glide along aside him.. X

AFM - today is day 11pt - my period was due last wednesday as they tried to stick to my normal cycle as much as possible.  Bought two of those first response tests yesterday, I thought that by just buying them AF would appear.  Don't want to wait until friday to test but too scared to test early just incase it shatters my little dream that maybe, just maybe its worked.  
*Cue that Freddie Mercury song * "Im going slightly madddddd la la laa"   , much like you Ravan I am up and down so much, yesterday couldn't decide whether to laugh , cry  or be ****** off. . so in the end did all three with poor DH bearing the brunt... bless him Xx
Ravan - do you think you will cave and test early?


----------



## jk1

Lills - bless you - i am only 3dp tranfer and already a crazy girl!! when do you think you will test? I will get off my bum today - i am looking really washed out at the moment and think its due to lack of daylight!!!  xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Morning girls
Thanks so much for your support - well we got 8, 3 immature, 5 icsi'd and lovely Lyndon called this morning to say 3 fertilized and look normal.  He wants to go for ET on Tues so another two sleepless nights of worrying to get through yet   
Mrs T - that is the best news I have heard in absolutely ages it is wonderful to see you on that treatment board, I am sooooo excited for you.  Thank you so much for your support and   vibes in person to the Hyper embies   Just pm'd you War and Peace so apols in advance  xxxxxxxx
Lills - It's such a hard time chick I know what you mean part of you wants to test early and the other part doesn't, just in case.  You are doing really well to only be slightly mad it is a seriously fruitcake-inducing time.  If you decide to test early then loads and loads of good luck and love xxx
Ravan - I wouldn't blame you for testing on Thursday there is only so long you can take the pressure for!  Same as Lills if you do test early loads and loads of good luck and love xxx
Jo - go for it chick but make sure DH holds the dog's lead if your furbaby is anything like mine you arm will be out of the socket!! Nice and gently and it is a beautiful day to get some colour in your cheeks xxx
Dizzy - your lovely frosties couldn't be in better hands Lyndon is amazing and just like Jo says they must be fab quality embies so you'll be lovely and PUPO on Wed  xxx
Phoebs - how you doing lovely? xxx
Hi to everyone and sending loads of   and   to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

Hyper wonderful news on your 3 embryos

Jk I did lots of walking on my last cycle. I even did a live radio interview the day after et

Ravan and lill omg girls the 2ww is hard hard work. I had a massive 9 day wait last cycle and that was hard enough. Good luck with testing, your edging towards a day when you will get a realiable result

I've just got up yay yay it that lazy


----------



## kara76

dizzy freezing and refreezing isn't an issue using verification as the freezing method is much more successful that the old way. I know a toddler who was frozen twice

Mrs t bet you can't wait to start now


----------



## jk1

Bexy - yay yay yay - well done you!!!! thats fab news - bet you can't wait for tuesday now!! rest up today huni xxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Feeling a bit weird girls and a bit teary, just had another call from Lyndon and he and Amanda have had a chat and decided to do ET tomorrow instead.  He said it's not a reflection on quality as it's too soon to tell but my history isn't great, so he'd prefer them in than out. Eeek - was hoping for another day of recovery but never mind  

Hope everyone okay xxxxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - sending you lots of hugs hun - like Lyndon said to me - the uterus is a better place for them to be rather than in the dish so if they are not taking them to day 5 then there is no reason not to put them back sooner - i think Kara's little Tyler is a 2 day transfer which gives us all hope hey!!!  Try to relax today and just think - they will be back where they below tomorrow huni, i will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Hugs bexy I know how it feels when u think things aren't going as planned but a day 2 et is what worked for us. Nothing can really be gained from going another day in the lab as lyndon will know tomorrow which ones to transfer or are u gona have all 3!


----------



## pheobs1

Bexy big huggs xxx I'm sure it's all going to be great, but not worrying is easier said than done!

Thanks everyone. Just relaxing in bed. Had a really painless ET and now have two blasts on board the mothership! Feels really strange knowing their in there, with iui you never know anything!
Praying that they stick xxxxxx
Got a few more blasts left, bug won't know until tomorrow if their will be good enough to freeze, so another tense call in the morning! 
Thanks for all the kind wishes xxxxx


----------



## jk1

pheobs - well done huni!! really pleased and excited for you - fingers crossed for your call tmrw xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Jo, we are almost the same stage so can go crazy together! One of ours was more expanded and stayed in the catheter! Amanda said it must be a good sign because it's sticky, hope so coz Lyndon told us before that 95% of the time they come out first go, trust me to be difficult!
Xxxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - that must be good!!! yes we've never had one that has stayed in there so it must have been really sticky!!! xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats on being PUPO Pheobs.

Big hugs to you Bexy - I think this week is going to be a really tense, trying and emotional week for most of us on here. Lots of us having EC/ET and pg testing this week. Wishing us all the best of luck in the world that we all get our much wanted BFPs xxx


----------



## sammy75

pheobs, congrats on being pupo and all the best for 2ww,

bexy, good luck for et tomorow and good luck also for 2ww,

this thread is getting busy now, just   that you all get   outcomes.


----------



## newbie131

Gosh it's so busy at the moment! Lost track of who'd done what last time I wrote, but well done JK and Phoebs - all sounding good!  

Hyperbexy - good luck for tomorrow - the end of the 2ww is a day closer 

Mrs T - glad to hear you've got your dates at last.  

Afm - baseline scan tomorrow morning then I get to play with the lovely Menopur ampoules - looks so complicated, but I'm hoping I get the hang of it quickly.   Did a massive cook yesterday of all things protein - chicken legs, sausages, you name it - oven was on for about 3 hours. (Managed to fit some cakes in at the same time  .) All in the freezer now in preparation for the next two weeks. It's getting closer!


----------



## BexyPob

on phone so excuse the mess. just wanted to say huge thanks for your support and restoring my pma!  phoebs congrats on being pupo, let the madness begin! newbie well done on the freezer stuffing,  I planned the same thing but ec came a little early so its chicken surprise for 2 weeks! kara hope I get a Tyler with my  2 day embies too. loads of love all Xx


----------



## kara76

Newbie good luck with your baseline. Those menopur amps are a pain but u soon get use to them

Hyper fingers crossed for you and good luck with et


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - congrats on being pupo, sounds like it couldn't have gone better. Hope you get some frosties too but don't worry if you don't because you've got the best on board

Bexy - loads of luck for tomorrow. I just replied to war and peace, lol. I think that ET tomorrow is definately the right thing to do. As for freezer food, not necessary - get DH to wait on you. Dr's orders. Oh and just in case Amanda forgets to tell you, embies love chocolate! Will be thinking of you all in the morning..xxx

Jo - hope you managed to go out and enjoy the last of the nice weather

Newbie - the menopur is fine once you've done the first one, there are online guides if you need extra confidence - I only found them after I'd done the first one. Good luck with your baseline, keep us posted


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............d/r 27th Sept.

Dizzywizzy........ FET 19th Oct.

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Hyperbexy.........ICSI.E/T Oct 17th

Siany................E/C 24th oct

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov


          


Lills OTD 21st oct

JK1  OTD  26th oct

Pheobs OTD 29th oct



Pheobs I guessed about your otd will change it if its wrong....by the way,my little Sam was a sticky one too  got a good feeling for you!


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Raven, good guess, it's the 29th! 
The craziness has started, I'm paranoid I'm going to loose them when I go to the loo!!!
Got a few minor cramps, just preying everything will be ok xxx


----------



## Siany

Pheobs, congrats on being PUPO with your two lovely blasts. x

Bexy, lots and lots of hugs to you for tomorrow. 

Mrs T - so glad you have your dates.  I hope you get your BFP for Christmas. x

Jo - hope you enjoyed your walk x

Newbie - good luck for your scan tomorrow and with the menopur mixing! I finally got the mixing sorted on the third bottle!

Lills, Ravan - I have everything crossed for you!

XXX


----------



## Ravan

Hyper good luck today thinking of you.

Newbie good luck on your scan

Hope you all well,just a quick one from me this morning.Started bleeding this morning so tested bfn. I'll stick around for a bit to keep that list upto date for you


----------



## dizzywizzy

Oh no Ravan, thinking of you. Could it be too early to test? X


----------



## Ravan

afraid not dizzy,but im ok


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Raven I'm so so very sorry xxxxx sending you lots of hugs. Like Dizzy said, is it too early? Xxxx

Hyper loads of luck for today, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## kara76

Ravan u know I am so very sorry as you know. Hugs


----------



## Emnige

So sorry Raven x


----------



## jk1

Raven - really sorry to hear your result hun - sending you lots of hugs and luck for next time hun xxxxx        

Pheobs - how are you doing today - hope you are keeping away from google  

Bexy - good luck for ET today and then welcome to the mad house again!! xxxx

Siany - how are you feeling hun? xxx

Kara - hope you are feeling better - how is your eye? xxx

Les - good luck for your baseline this week xxx

Newbie - how are you today? xxx

Mrs T - hope you had a good weekend - bet you are getting excited for your next go now!! xx

AFM - 4dp5dt - yes that is what i have already googled this morning!!  No symptoms at all, the only thing i have had since the day after transfer was a weird feeling in what felt like my left ovary - woke up this morning and its gone - its my worst pcos ovary so was wondering if the trigger shot could have affected it in some way - felt like it was swollen like when i have a fresh cycle......strange!!

Hope everyone has a good Monday 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Ravan - are you sure its not too early to test, they do say you can bleed a fair bit and still get a BFP.  I'm sorry, obviously you know your body... so sorry.


----------



## les0090

Ravan - so sorry. XXXX


----------



## Becca1507

Hi ladies

just thought id drop in and send best wishes to everyone.  Raven, I am so sorry hun, its such a horrible time.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been keeping an eye on whats been happening but just dont really have much to say as i'm not cycling or anything.  Still struggling a little to come to terms with things, especially now as my team leader has been bringing in her scan photos and saying she thinks she can feel movement!  I am happy for her, but it doesn't stop it hurting for us does it.

Anyway,  hopefully once I get period in December we can start to prepare for FET.  Are there any tips ladies on what to do / not do, or what to eat / drink?

Love, lots of luck and huge     to you all whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## pheobs1

Be ca great news that you can get started soon, waiting is really the worst part xxx
Raven how you doing xxxx
Hope my fellow 2ww'ers doing?
I'm snuggled on the sofa with a duvet and box set!
Just got a call from Lyndon and am so thrilled we have four blasts frozen xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - yay for your little frozen blasts!!! fab news!!! xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Ladies, Just a quick message as I am totally devasted again and not coping well. I started bleeding again this morning and clinic have cancelled treatment. Amanda has advised I go for further testing before any other treatment, poss £2000 at BUPA! I dont think I can do this anymore x


----------



## jk1

Dizzy - so so sorry to hear that hun, sending you loads of hugs - why is this journey so flipping hard for us, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Dizzy I am so very very sorry. Did she say anymore? Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

No she will refer me to gp for nhs waiting list for the investigations neededBut that could take ages x


----------



## sammy75

Ravan and dizzy I'm so sorry to read your posts, take care and I hope you find some answers.


----------



## les0090

So sorry dizzy. Thinking of you. XX


----------



## Emnige

So sorry Dizzy xxx


----------



## kara76

Dizzy did amanda have any idea what it could be? Are you still under ivf wales? Cause u could request an appointment with their gynae doc


----------



## Queenie1

raven i am so so very sorry . i hope you and dh are looking after each other. x

so sorry dizzy x


----------



## Ravan

oh dizzy I'm so sorry


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
Had my afternoon of crying! Spoken to Amanda and she is unsure of what happened. She suggests a hysteroscopy before any further treatment. Kara, not with IVF Wales now as they struck me off for paying privately. Amanda says she can get me into royal glam for a hysteroscopy in two weeks but under local anaesthetic for about £650. But I dont think I can cope with local anaesthetic. I have had a colposcopy and loop biopsy and for both I needed general anaesthetic. I also need sedation when having my ETs. Even a smear is very painful for me. So dont know what to do? I will probably have to pay the £2000 it is at BUPA to have it done under general anaesthetic. Any advice?? x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy a hystersopy shouldn't be anything like a loop biospy. It will be similar to a et. They insert a small camera into the uterus to view it. 

Do u bleed early in a normal cycle? I would maybe see your gp and ask for an urgent referral or have u still got a contact from your loop biospy, u could call them.

Did amanda give any idea what it could be? Hormonal or something more phycial


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - I am so very, very sorry to hear your news, I'm sending loads of love and hugs.  It's such a horrid time xxxx  
Dizzy - I am so sorry for you too hon, how awful for you.  It sounds as though you may have options chick so I'm thinking of you and hope you are able to start tx again really soon xxxx
Becca - you're right it really isn't fair.  I hope af comes as soon as you want it and you can crack on with your FET as soon as possible xxxx
Phoebs - fantastic news about your blastos  xxxx
Mrs T - thanks so mucha s always for your support chick, you are an absolute angel!  Roll on the 6th Nov  xxxx
afm:  well we lost our third embie so we have two on board and hopefully snuggling in.  ET was text book according to A and my lining is fab too so lets hope that is enough  Let the 2ww hell begin- JOY! 

Thanks all for all of your support it would be so much harder without you ladies xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Great news bexy, hope they are snuggling in.

Hugs to all that need it, seems like a lot of us xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Kara when I did my first full cycles I bled before OTD on my last full cycle I didnt bleed until after my OTD. I have bled before my FET both times. My periods are bang on 28 days every month. My loop biopsy was nine years ago so no contact there x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy could u opt for a natural fet if u don't bleed on your natural cycles?
Is the bleed like full af? Could u get your gp to do a blood test asap to check your estrogen levels? Sounds to me like there is a drop in them to make you bleed, but this is of course a guess as I'm no doctor. 

Bexy congratulations of being pupo


----------



## dizzywizzy

Kara, tried a natural last time and lining was thin on one scan with folly, when I went for next scan folly had disappeared so they dont know what happened, possible missed surge? but my sticks did not show any surge x


----------



## kara76

Dizzy I just checked your profile as I'm on my phone and it doesn't show up profiles anyway, I now remember you have a natural fet and bled and then went straight in to a down reg on day 21. I would be inclined to see your gp and wait a cycle to see what happens naturally. If u can't wait get a hysterscopy under local booked asap


----------



## kara76

Cross posts lol

Did u use a decent brand on opk? Cheap ones are rubbish. I had an abandoned natural fet , they thought I had ovulated but I hadn't and ended up having a 40day cycle


----------



## dizzywizzy

Kara, just used the ones CRMW gave me x


----------



## kara76

Soz didn't realised clinic gave you some. 

I ve been bleeding a lot through my cycles for the past 5 or 6 months. Gp has swabbed me for clamydia (bad spelling) which is all clear but cause cause bleeding as can endometrisis. U must be so fed up


----------



## dizzywizzy

Dont bleed at all through normal period cycles until my exact 28 days. Been checked for all nasties! x


----------



## kara76

Sounds weird. Could u book a natural fet and have a little break and do some opk on a couple of natural cycles to check and maybe even have a monitoring cycle to see what happens in a natural cycle


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - there are no words, I'm so sorry, everything had been going so well. Take care of you and DH and take as much time away as you need to x

Dizzy - I hope you find some answers soon. You must be gutted x

Bexy - congrats on being pupo. Hope you have a smooth 2ww

Phoebs - well done on the frosties, you must be chuffed

Becca - hope you are able to have your FET soon

I've got problems with my mobile at the mo so can't usually post during the day but can occasionally read. Otherwise would've posted much earlier


----------



## Siany

Ravan - I'm gutted for you.  Everything was looking so positive for you and I really thought you'd get your BFP.  Take care. xx

Dizzy - so sorry that treatment has been cancelled. Sending  xx

Bexy - congrats on being PUPO.  Glad everything when to plan today. xx

Pheobs - great news on the blasts. xx

 My treatment has been cancelled.  I had another scan today and the follies still have not developed past 10 mm on day 12 of stimming.  Gutted.  We now have to try the short protocol in 2/3 months time.    Bottle of wine in freezer for a quick chill and I'm about to hit the chocolate.


----------



## kara76

Oh siany I am sorry. I know the disappointment of a cancelled cycle. Good cry and get peed on your wine is in order I think


----------



## Siany

Thanks Kara, have had to hold it together in front of DD who knows 'mammy is having injections because her tummy doesn't work properly' but doesn't know any more than that.  She's in bed now so I think I'll take your advice


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Siany - so sorry to hear your news, I too know the upset and shock of a cancelled cycle. I couldn't agree more with Kara's advice x


----------



## pheobs1

Siany so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## newbie131

Dizzy - sorry to hear your news. I think Kara's suggestion of a monitoring cycle sounds like a good idea, although I'm not really sure what it would involve as I haven't used ovulation kits myself. I would have thought you could do that even if you're having the hysteroscopy in the same month. If you kept track of what the ovulation tests say (I presume that's what you'd use? - I don't know) as you go through a normal month it might give you an idea of how they relate to what's going on inside so you could maybe see at what point it differs when you're doing the FET. I would have thought the fact that you're so regular would be hugely helpful in that. I have no medical basis for saying this though - just sounds like a good idea. 

Ravan -  . You've been so positive on this thread that it seems very unfair that you have bad news.

Afm - baseline scan showed everything is fine - lining nice and thin. Not starting the Menopur till Wednesday though - they want to keep a close eye on me after last time and the timing's better to start on Wednesday as otherwise the first scan would fall at the weekend. Fine by me - EC is still planned for week commencing 31st October. Amanda showed me how to do the ampoules, so I'm happier about that now. Snapping the top off seemed very satisfying - although obviously she did it right first time.


----------



## newbie131

Siany - really sorry to hear your cycle's been cancelled - your post came up while I was writing my last one. It's a horrible feeling.


----------



## Siany

Thanks everyone - so glad I have you ladies support.  The bar is now open!


----------



## jk1

Siany - really sorry to hear your news - hope you can get going again soon though - hope you are fully into your wine and chocolate by now!! sending you hugs xxxxxxx

Bexy - congratulations on being PUPO = i have my fingers crossed for you xxxx

Newbie - good news that your baseline went well today xxxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 31st oct.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Ravan .............FET nov/dec
























Lills OTD 21st oct

JK1 OTD 26th oct

Pheobs OTD 29th oct

hyperbexy OTD 30th oct


----------



## Ravan

Siany I'm so sorry hope this gets sorted and your back cycling asap


----------



## Becca1507

Morning ladies

just a real quickie as I should have started work by now, just wanted to send some much needed love and     to everyone on the thread.  Some of us have not had the luck we hoped for as yet, others have had their miracle, but regardless which category we fall into, its a bloody rough rollercoaster of a journey and everyone that goes through it deserves the biggest   ever.

Speak to you all later, lots of love x


----------



## pheobs1

Morning all, hope everyone is ok. Big hugs to all that deservedly need them xxxx

AFM a really sleepless/restless night. Damn 2ww and it's only day 2 xxx


----------



## jk1

Ladies you are right - i really hope we all get our dreams soon xxxx

Pheobs - snap - i've been up at 4am the last two nights running - went to the loo 4 times last night - blinking progesterone!!!

Bexy & Lills - how are you feeling today? xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

looks like a few of us have bad news this week so     for everyone.

How are the 2wwers?

Newbie not long to go!   

I have updated the list,hopefully got it all right,no names removed,just updated.Not giving up eyt!

My name is also back on the list   for nov/dec natural FET,

Lets get positive now     come on 2wwers,no pressure!


----------



## pheobs1

Snap Jo! I've also got the trots now too! Sorry TMI! May break out of my sloth mode later and have a shower and wash my hair! Xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - thanks for the TMI!!! hahaha my tummy hasn't been all that good either, I've put it down to the endless number of tablets i seem to be taking!!

I have made it to the sofa, showered and washed my hair all ready for a day of......waiting for dh to come home from work!!  I'm sooooo bored - have you got much planned - when are you back to work? xxx


----------



## pheobs1

I got to the sofa too, got my duvet and a box set! I've got the two weeks off, my job is really physical and demanding, so I'm best off here on the sofa!
I think I will go for a walk tomorrow. Had a funny five minutes yesterday and was convinced the car ride home would have shook them loose! I even emailed Amanda, she must have been rolling around laughing!

So by lunch time I will have worked myself up to a shower, clean hair and clean pajamas, very glam! Xxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Hi- I am considering IVF with donor eggs at this clinic.  They are quite new and don't have results published. I wondered how many of you with hand on hearts would definitely recommend them?


----------



## Becca1507

Raven, can i. Join the list please hun, for FET jan / dec? X

Josie i would HIGHLY recommend them. I've only used CRGW and MFS, but CRGW are way above in our opinion. The staff, the facilities, really are wonderful, you could't fault a thing


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Josie, they have published first year results for ivf which I believe is 67%.
I can't speak for anyone else, we have and tx using donor sperm, so I have no experience with donor eggs, but I have been to two different clinics and would whole heartedly reccommend them. The staff are all so friendly and knowledgeable. I'm currently on my 2ww on our first round of IVF. I'm sure others will be along soon to offer their opinion xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Josie, I agree with what everyone else has said I would recommend CRGW to anyone and everyone. I have no experience of donor eggs but the staff are fantastic, on hand 24/7 and so supportive. The facilities are great xxx


----------



## les0090

Hi Josie,
I am using donor eggs with CRGW. We have opted for the Russian eggs that they have imported so we don't need to go abroad and we chose one from a list of 5 that they gave us. (They may have had more in by now). So far everything has seemed really straightforward. I am down regulating at the moment and due to have my baseline scan on Friday. They are defrosting and fertilising the eggs on 4th November so transfer will be sometime the week after. Are you using a known donor? Also I assume the stats would go on the age of the egg and not the recipient which makes success a bit higher.
If you need any other info please let me know and good luck with everything.
Lesley XX


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 31st oct.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090............e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Ravan .............FET nov/dec


              


Lills OTD 21st oct

JK1  OTD  26th oct

Pheobs OTD 29th oct

hyperbexy OTD 30th oct



done for you becca   

Lills how are you?


----------



## jk1

Josie - i again would echo everyones comments regarding CRGW.  I have only used 2 clinics, 3 cycles with IVF wales and now I'm with CRGW, I would highly recommend them, the facilities are fab, the staff are amazing and I have to say that they are very open to considering different ideas, although they remain honest and tell you if they don't think something is a good idea.  

Good luck with your next cylce xxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Josie - I have experience as a self-funded patient at 3 clinics:- Guy's, IVF Wales and CRMW, and would definitely recommend this one for all the reasons the others give.  No experience of donor eggs though, sorry...


----------



## BexyPob

Siany - so sorry petal.  The New year will come so quickly and hopefully you will have loads of answers by then and can tx straight away, big hugs   I know this may be teaching you to suck eggs but have you ever read the Billings method book? It's designed to show you the natural signs of ovulation...I know it's not for everyone but I found it invaluable to confirm the test kits xxxx
Phoebs and Jo - snap! I'm only day 1 and I too have not slept and am windy beyond belief (TMI?) I thought gestone wouldn't be as bad as cyclogest!  I'm building up to washing my hair tomorrow...one day at a time  xxxxxx
Lills - how you doing, not long now hon? xxxx
Mrs T - thanks for your lovely messages you are wonderful xxxx
Josie - I'm with the rest of the girls I've also had self-funded treatment at BCRM and would never go anywhere other than CRGW.  Where else would the consultant bring you tea and toast after your EC? Good luck with your treatment.
Love and hugs to everyone and Siany I hope you're drinking enough wine and eating enough choc for all of us at the moment  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - you go girl - like you say one day at a time!! lol are you relaxing - i'm so bored and i think i have read everything that google brings up today when i put in '5dp5dt' lol


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - I've been horizontal for most of the day and caught up on the sky player, now bored and googling 3 day embryo images - help it's started already lol


----------



## jk1

bexy - sounds like your day has been exactly the same as mine then - apart from i did was my hair but i am 4 days in front of you!! hahaah - i feel your pain!!


----------



## BexyPob

Blimey Jo we know how to live  If it works though the boredom is worth it and I still rather be bored than in work at the moment - eeek!! xxx


----------



## lillsbills

Hi guys, another day down, closer to D day.

Ravan, its odd, I feel quite calm... unusual feeling..lol!  Considering testing in the morning... what do you guys think? it will be 14dp3dt...    Its great to see you back up on the list  
Not really got any symptoms, occasional quick cramps, bit of a muggy head and tired.. but thats about all really.

Jo - the boredom drives you bonkers too doesn't it, I managed to motivate to get of my bum and visit ma and pa today and I may even treat DH and cook a roast dinner for him.. if I can be bothered..lol! 
Got tired of googling stuff.. drives you bonkers, you need to find at least 10 good luck stories to cancel out the 1 no luck story so in the end I have given up.

Josie - would def recommend CRGW, there is one important fact that the ladies have missed out whilst promoting them to you.. Lyndon the Embryologist is a bit of a dish..    especially in his scrubs... isn't he ladies? lol!

Phoebs  , Hyper, Welcome to the madhouse girls.. may all who sail in her try not to go to


----------



## Emnige

lillsbills - When is your test date? xxx


----------



## Ravan

lills I predict a good result for you tomorrow   dusted myself down and ready to go,no point hanging around in this game....and I'm old


----------



## pheobs1

Lils, hyper and Jo. I'm already crazy! Been on 2ww boards all morning, reading loads of bfn stories! Everytime I think about getting my AF, which is due Tuesday, my tummy flutters. Now am convincing myself that I have a bad back which is the major sign if af!
FYI, nit made it to the shower yet, I am gross !  Xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - don't read the BFN ones - only read the BFP ones - thats what i've been doing - as soon as you see its a BFN story click off it and onto the next one!!  Try not to think about AF starting, easier said than done i know, we need to be positive about these cycles - we need some good news and your embies will be snuggling in now - they must be strong ones as you got to freezing 4 of them!!! have faith in your embies!!!! - oh and i can't believe you've not made it to the shower yet!! hahaha xxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

I know right?! Im starting to smell now! LOL! Really need to move my butt! DH will be home soon so should really pull myself together, just in time for bed!

Xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Had a shower now! Wish I hadn't now though! Got really achy feeling in my belly now... See laziness pays!

Lils will keep everything crossed for you for the morning xxx


----------



## jk1

Well done Pheobs - try not to worry about any aches and pains - it'll be the embies!!

Good luck tmrw lills - will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## LittleFriend

Many thanks to all of you for your reassuring words about the clinic. We have booked in for a consultation with them in a couple of weeks. I did manage to speak to Lyndon and he was lovely!


----------



## lillsbills

Ok, after I have finished typing this I am gonna go and hide under the table so you can't hit me..  
Scared, so scared.. prob will test in the morn.. what if its positive!!  All these years of wanting something and now I am faced with the reality that it may, just may have worked I find myself questioning everything.  Do I really want this, can I cope, can we afford it.  What if I am and its more than one or two (3 embies put back).. I am so confused and feel so bad even typing this.
My father today was going on about how I doesn't matter how well you bring your children up, if they mix with the wrong kind they will prob end up going the wrong way to.. blah blah..  put the fear of god into me 

Im so sorry for this stupid post, but I really really find myself doubting everything.. after all this time do I really want this?  DH says I am just doing my normal and worrying over nothing and that if I do get a BFN I will be distraught.  I am sure he is right, but this is just so confusing...  

Sorry ladies, this is not want you all want to hear... Going under the table now just in case you come after me armed


----------



## jk1

lills!!! bless you - i think we all get a bit scared - i bet when you get your BFP all these feelings will go xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Lill what an honest post and you know what, I have felt all those things . Its fear, whatever happens there is a fear or everything and I think its brill you have shared that with us. Good luck huni

Pheobes or shall we call your stinky, just kidding. Aches and pains are normal when af is due and also in early pregnancy so I know you will worry but there's no way to know til you test

Ravan my dear friend. Get back on that horse my girl. Those snow babies are waiting

Mrs t where are you?

Josie I haven't had tx at crgw but I know the staff and have visited the clinic. Lyndon actually made my daughter with his very hands, showed me wonderful personal and professional support including helping with our campaign for nhs funding back in 2009. The man is a star, he lives, breathes and eats well ok he doesn't eat but you know what I mean. infertility and making people babies is his world, even his car number plate spells sperm! I kid you not


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow ladies you are a chatty bunch today. I've been working til now! So much to do and will need to do some proper catching up tomorrow

Ravan - can't wait for you to be my cycle buddy

Lills - no need to hide, lol. There certainly are all kinds of worries but I hope you have the bfp kind of worries! Loads of luck for the morning. I probably won't see your news until the evening because i still have phone problems but I'll be thinking of you 

Phoebs - symptom spotting comes with the territory of the 2ww. Glad you are having lazy days though, I'm so jealous. I'm happiest when I'm sat on the sofa in my PJs. You should feel really positive, what with frosties and a sticky one.

Bexy - hope you are enjoying being pupo and DH is treating you like a princess still. 

Jo - stay away from the google!

Hi Kara - work is crazy at the moment, I'm sooo tired but the good news is it makes the time to next cycle pass more quickly. 

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Mrs T. Glad that the time can pass quicker, I always find the waiting unbearable, you feel so helpless, but you will be back on the crazy train before you know it xxx

Lils really wishing you luck for today xxx


----------



## sammy75

Lils, lots and lots of luck for testing.


----------



## pheobs1

Thinking of you lils, keeping everything crossed.

AFM - made it to the sofa, but DH had to leave early so I have to make my own breakfast! Imagine that! Xxx


----------



## Becca1507

Good luck Lills, thinking of you


----------



## Emnige

Good luck lills xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Any news lils? We r all thinking of you, hoping you get a bfp and turn this thread around from all its disappointments lately. Other bfps help us who are not cycling at the moment keep going and give us all further hope xx


----------



## jk1

Lils wishing you all the luck in the world today, thinking of you xxxx

Pheobs & Bexy - how are you today - i was only up 2 times last night to pee so got a bit more sleep although was quite broken again and still having the hot sweats!!  I have made it down to the sofa early today - impressed hey - and just settling down to my porridge with crushed brazil nuts and manuka honey (i have a gag reflex when it comes to eating brazil nuts whole - ewww!!).  Pheobs - my porridge was all mixed up in the fridge for me to put in the microwave and my brazil nuts were crushed for me when I got downstairs - would you like me to send my DH round? hahaha xxxx

Mrs T - wow working so late - it must be crazy manic for you at the moment - i know what you mean though - it does make time fly - i am looking forward to going back to work next week - also where I sit everyone coming into the office can see my screen - so no googling next week for me!!  

Kara - hope you are well xxx


Dizzy - how are you? xxx


Becca - hope you are well xxx


Sammy, Em and Helen - I know you still stalk this one so saying a big hello to you lovely ladies!!  xxxx

Sainy - how are you huni?  sending you lots of hugs xxxx

Newbie - how are you hun?

Raven - glad you are straight back on the horse - although you aren't old!!!!! xxx

AFM - no symptoms - only v v slightly sore boobs which i get before af anyway, frequent peeing due to the gestone and still have the weird feeling in my ovary on and off - ho hum a week today and we will know for sure xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and has a good Wednesday - I'm sure i will be on and off here throughout the day!!  

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Jo, my lunch is on a plate ready for me inthe fridge and my small bottles of water all filled next to the sofa, bless them!
Snap on the broken sleep, poor DH is knakered! Xxx


----------



## Ravan

good luck today lils,need some good news here....no pressure


----------



## kara76

Lills good luck

Jk I had nothing not even slightly sore boobs. The only thing I noticed was increased sense of smell at 9 days post 2 day et


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - i am impressed!!! they do take care of us don't they - when they need to!! 

Kara - I am officially crazy now with just a week to go - I'm sure this one has been harder than the previous ones -think its because i am getting older!!


----------



## pheobs1

I think the more 2ww you do, the harder it gets! Xx


----------



## BexyPob

Lills - I'm sure you must have done it already but huge, massive good luck for you BFP this morning.  I think your post was so honest and truly we all feel the same way at times, the bloomin' depressive progesterone doesn't help either.  Sending you big hugs xxxxx

Phoebs and Jo - or should I call you Lady muck 1 and 2 (think that makes me 3!). Only one wee during the night - hoorah and I even managed to get back to sleep afterwards.  Had to make my own porridge and honey but only because DH was walking Gel and then he emptied dishwasher and filled the tumble - he's always claimed not to know how these things work but has a revelation every tx!!!!! Lots of cramping pains but turns out to be wind - lovely!!! Hope you're all showered and smelling sweetly Phoebs  

Ravan - you are fab getting on with another tx and you'll have a wonderful cycle buddy in Mrs T too, it's both your time  Less of the old though...I've got a year on you  xx

Kara - read your post and immediately worked out when 9 days post ec is for me so that I can see if I have a more acute sense of smell - 2ww madness is my friend   Hope all well with you xx

Sammy, Helen and Em - I love reading your updates on the other thread, hope you're all feeling well.  We all hope to be over there with you soon xx

Mrs T - I know working so hard makes the time go faster but don't over do it hon. Loads of love xxx

Hi to everyone and sorry if I've missed you xx


----------



## kara76

11 days post ec as I had a 2 day et. I tested that day with a beta hcg blood test yet it wouldn't have shown on a hpt


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Kara - I'm not booked in for a beta test but think I will instead of pro-longing the agony! x


----------



## kara76

I don't advise an early beta hch for everyone but for us we needed answers and it was my 9th 2ww and I just couldn't do it anymore


----------



## BexyPob

I have no idea how you managed 9, I'm struggling at 5!!! We have no idea if implantation has ever occurred so it would at least tell us that much.


----------



## lillsbills

The results are in BFP! can't really say it has sunk in yet, DH and I are a bit flabbergasted to say the least, gonna have a lie down and try to breath... breatheeeee.... Argh!  lol!

 

Right girls, I did my bit now let the good luck continue with you guys..or else  

Seriously thank you for all your support over the last month you are all amazing women with hearts much bigger than most.. thank you again from both DH and myself


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy!!!!! Huge congrats Lils, really pleased for you. May the bfp's continue xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fantastic news Lills, you've kept us all waiting! - wishing you all the best xx


----------



## jk1

Lills - whoop whoop - really pleased for you - some fab news finally - enjoy it huni!!! xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Lills - Congratulations, that's fantastic news. When you feel ready feel free to join me, Sammy, Helen and the other girls on the BFP's, pregnancy and parenting in wales thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0

So happy for you. Fingers crossed this is the start of a long run of BFP's for this thread xxx


----------



## Ravan

Lils thats fantastic,well done to both of you...hope the BFP's continue....so so happy for you both....take it easy now,you could be having triplets   fantastic!xxx


----------



## kara76

Lills that's brilliant news, well done u


----------



## BexyPob

lills Whoo hoo fantastic news, I really bet it hasn't sunk in yet. so pleased for you  xxxxxx


----------



## les0090

Lills - Congratulations and well done. XXX


----------



## Siany

Congratulations Lills, so pleased you've got your BFP xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Lils, congratulations.

Wishing everyone else goodluck and I hope the positive news keeps coming as it has been saddening to read some of the posts lately.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Lills, excellent news, hope it starts a roll of bfps


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Think I jinxed my cycle by adding my first ticker last night - have found out today I have major workload in the two weeks leading up to EC that I didnt know about. DH thinks we should push tx back but I'm really reluctant to after waiting so long. What do people think about being really busy and maybe a bit stressed beforehand?


----------



## kara76

How do u feel about it? It might actually be good and take your mind off it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm not worried because I cope well with stimms and feel that it is only important to take it easy after ET but felt sure you'd know the right thing to do !


----------



## kara76

Don't postpone then, no point huni


----------



## pheobs1

I'm with Kara, you know how you cope, postponing wooild only stress you more. Go for it! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. If I tell DH Kara said so he usually listens, lol.


----------



## Siany

Mrs T - Would postponing treatment mean that it would then be close to Christmas or would it then be in the new year?  If so, I agree with Kara and Pheobs.  Postponing would be stressful too, probably more stressful! xx

Ravan - glad to see you back on the list.  Onwards and upwards it is. x

How are all you 2wwers?  Hoping for more BFPs.  x
Dizzy - how are you?
Newbie - how are you getting on with the memopur?

Thank you all for your kind words.  I'm feeling better now.  
Does anyone know when AF is likely to turn up for me, given that I stopped injecting on Sunday?  I can start planning ahead then.
What do I do with my sharps box?


----------



## Ravan

Siany I'm glad your feeling better and I hope a/f starts soon for you so you can plan ahead   

Mrs T as long as you can relax a bit in the 2ww go for it   

How are our 2wwers doing? gone nuts yet?  

newbie how it going?

Dizzy how are you?

Lils has it sunk in yet? Have you booked your scan?

morning to everyone sorry if ive missed anyone.

Nothing to report here,limbo land till next a/f   thats me grumpy


----------



## Becca1507

Morning everyone

how is every body doing today.  Lots of jabbing going on  - hopefully it will results in lots of BFP's

Lills - amazing news hun, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and DH

Oops - boss has just walked in, better dash

love and   to everyone xx


----------



## pheobs1

Having a mild freak out. Got some brownish gloop when I wiped this am. This is how AF starts on my bfn IUI's. It's a bit late for implantation? I'm 4dp5dt? Xx


----------



## Ravan

Not to late pheobs,try not to panic.brown is fine,take it easy today....I've heard people sometimes bleed with twins


----------



## pheobs1

Just went again and ad dark red brown blobby bit. I'm devastated


----------



## Ravan

phone the clinic pheobs,see what they say.too early for a/f


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - have you called the clinic? they may suggest upping your gestone or pessaries, my friend had exactly the same happen - she upped her pessaries to 3 a day and is now 27 weeks pg so don't give up hope huni, i know its worrying xxxxxxxx

Bexy - how are you doing today huni?

Hope everyone is ok today - no news from me - now 7dp5dt and no symptoms apart from feeling very AF like last night when getting ready to go out - seem to feel like that in the evenings then by the morning i feel ok again.  Slept a lot better (prob as we didn't get in till 11pm) work at 6am fresh as a flower then fell back to sleep and only just come downstairs for my breakfast.

Jo xxxx


----------



## ruby78

Hi everyone,  I haven't posted lately as not got much to say! I have been reading all your posts though

Lils - Congratulations!   Hope it all goes well for you x

AFM - still waiting for our NHS appointment, should get a letter any day now!

Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your journey, lots of baby dust xx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes I agree call the clinic. It could well be implantation at 4 days post 5 day et.


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks guys, Amanda said to io cyclogest to 3 a day, JK your friends story makes me feel better.

I've literally been on the sofa since ET, should I stay there today or should I go out? Feel like I don't want to move xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - it's not too late for implantation chick.  Phone the clinic as the others said to put your progesterone up.  I've got a friend who bled at a similar time and all through the first few weeks of pregnancy and her baby boy is due in December.  I know how hard it is to stay positive during the 2ww honey but we're all with you and sending hugs of positivity xxxxxx Let us know what the clinic says xx

Jo - how are you hon? I feel a bit like that at night its as though all the food I've eaten all day is resting heavy and I'm the size of a balloon and feeling af-like then in the morning I wake up feeling fab again - weird!!! xxxxxxxx

Mrs T - no I wouldn't put it back either chick.  It would be more stressful to wait and I have to say I've found this cycle easiest because I was so busy in the run up to it.  It was a surprise when it was time for EC.  Just make sure you can take some 'me' time afterwards, that's the most important thing xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else really well and enjoying the sunshine even if it's a bit chilly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - sorry my post just missed yours.  So pleased you rang the clinic  Usually a bit of gentle walking is fine to get the oxygen moving but listen to your body chick if you feel like bedding into the sofa I'm sure it can't do any harm xxx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats lilles on ur bfp  bet you and dh are over the moon . Wishing u a happy Healthy 9 months 

PhOebs- I was spotting a little later than u ( the day I found out I had my bfp actually 7dp 5dt and I upped to 3 a day and everything has been fine since , so please try not to stress to much about it the moment easier said than done I know ( I rang Amanda hysterical crying she must have thought I had complete lost the plot lol) I think it's very common xxxxx

Sending all my love to all u ladies on ur 2ww or cycling or if u are just waiting to get started again. Always keeping a eye on u all  xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thank you all for the reassurance xxx


----------



## Helen85

No problems hun , got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## pheobs1

Nothing now, so preying it was implantation xx


----------



## Helen85

Well of it's stopped it's got to be a good sign  xx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - glad its stopped - and i agree with Helen that it could be a good sign!! just take it easy for the rest of the day xxx

I am currently in Bros heaven with Matt Goss on Loose Women - being an old Brosette!! hahaha I still love him!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Phoebs - Agree with Jo & Helen, if it's stopped it could be a good sign. Could have been implantation bleeding. Take care xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - all sounding good hun xxxx
Jo - I've been drooling too...he's still gorgeous drove my family mad in those Brosette days, chased them everywhere...have i just admitted that out loud   xx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - hahaha you have just admitted that out loud - but i'm with you there!! i was obsessed!! hahaha xx


----------



## pheobs1

Snap, me too! Xx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - how are you feeling now hun? xxx


----------



## lillsbills

What do you guys think...  Yesterday tested as you all know and got a BFP used one of those first response tests.. today as my mother insisted on keeping the test and because I don't feel anything, I wanted some re assurance as to the BFP so used the test that the clinic gave me.  I knew I shouldn't have done it, had a sense of forboding before and during using it.

Anyway, the control line is nice and bright and pink and the test line is sooo faint I am imagining its my eyes and that the line is not really there, its like the shadow of a line!  looks like a BFN staring me in the face with a tease of a BFP.

Am I only going to be allowed one day of happines?  this is so cruel, just when you think you can stop worrying life goes and gives you a big kick...  

Don't want to tell ma, pa or DH as they are all so excited, and I know you will all tell me to ring Amanda, or do another test, but I can't bring myself to..  whats the point?  I always knew it was too good to be true.

lol! just when you all thought you had gotten rid of me


----------



## jk1

Lills - sending you loads of hugs, like you say though i do think you should do another test - if there is a line there that is still good and maybe its just not as sensitive as the test you did y/day xxxx


----------



## kara76

Lill I would deffo phone amanda. They might suggest a blood test. Different tests pick up different levels of hcg and it could just be this, diluted urine anything. I would also go and buy the same test as you used yesterday and do it as you can't compare with different tests. So off you go and get some first response and pee on it


----------



## Emnige

Lil - I'm sure the test from the clinic isn't as sensitive as the first response ones so maybe do another first response tomorrow morning or as Kara said give the clinic a call as they might suggest a blood test xx


----------



## Ravan

lils I agree with the girls...maybe the clinic test wasnt as sensitive as 1st responce,I'd do another one in the morning or phone and see about blood test like kara suggested.


----------



## pheobs1

Big hugs lils, I agree with the girls, I'd get another first response and do it in the morning. I know it will be hard waiting until tomorrow though xx

AFM nothing since this morning so keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## kara76

I wouldn't wait for the morning, I would buy a twin pack. One now for reassurance and another in the morning. You should be able to test anytime of the day now


----------



## Helen85

Lilies- I totally agree with the ladies go to the shop and buy the same brand and do another test , u are only going to stress your self out otherwise xx and p.s kara is right do one now and one in the morning xx


----------



## BexyPob

Lills - yes I agree with the girls get out the and get a twin pack 1st response and do one tonight and tomorrow morning, it is the most sensitive test there is.  We're all with you and sending hugs   xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

been stalking a few of you recently so thought I'd just say a few quick words to let you know that I am thinking of you. 

Jo I really hope this is your time, I am really rooting for you and am looking forward to the news of your BFP.

Mrs T. I am thrilled you have got a plan and dates in place. Your turn is just around the corner.

Raven great to see that you are going to do an FET as soon as. Good luck


----------



## jk1

Pix - thank you - and a big thank you to you and kara for all your advice - i know i am a pain but i really appreciate it!! xxxxx


----------



## les0090

Hi all,
Just a quick question if anyone can help. I've been injecting suprecur for 10 days now and am due to have a baseline scan in the morning but no sign of AF. Will they still do the scan? My appointment is early in the morning so I will have left before the clinic opens and can't ring. (I'm starting to panic a bit now. Everything's coming really quickly!)

Sending my best to Lills and Phoebs too.

Hope all the rest of you are doing well and the 2wwaiters are not going too mental!

Lesley XX


----------



## kara76

Les did you take the pill before the suprecur? Af should of arrived really you could email amanda for advice 

Jk your not a pain huni. I'm so so praying for u


----------



## les0090

Hi Kara,
I was on norethisterone from 1st September to 16th then AF as predicted on 20th September. Will Amanda answer her emails at this time of night?


----------



## kara76

When did you start the suprecur? Its likely amanda would reply I think


----------



## les0090

I started injecting on 10th October so have done 10 days so far.


----------



## kara76

The lining could be thin enough without a bleed, I have seen this happen with taking the pill prior but I really would email amanda asap and hope she gets back to you, if she doesn't then go in for your scan. 
Sometimes af can arrive a little later that normal and its nothing to worry about so please don't worry and it might come over night too


----------



## les0090

Oh thank you so much Kara. I don't know what I would do without people like you.
Lesley XX


----------



## kara76

Aww les your welcome, this is a stressful journey and many people helped me through mine and sometimes well often you need advice on what to do. Let us know what amanda says please


----------



## lillsbills

Pack of two bought - just tested as DH came home, came back two lines   still gonna test again in the morn though but feeling a bit better now.

Thanks girls for all your down to earth common sense advice.. I only hope that I can deliver the same when you need it from me.


----------



## kara76

Lills that's great news.we have all been thinking of you. One more test in the morning then your banned from anymore lol kara says


----------



## pheobs1

Brilliant news lils xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

So glad lilles  kara is so right do the other one in the morning then step away from the pee sticks ;-)
I tested every day for three weeks drove myself insane with checking how dark the lines were , more stress than it's worth I can tell u xx


----------



## jk1

lills - yay!!! so glad to hear your news!! xxxxx


----------



## Siany

Lills - so glad you've tested again and got your two lines. Hope you get some sleep now. X

Les - lp notes say '7-10 days after starting these injections you may have a period'. X


----------



## newbie131

Lesley - in my first cycle I hadn't had a period when I went in for my baseline - it was actually just showing signs of starting that morning (a Monday). I had the scan anyway and Debs said the lining was thick and I needed to have a period before starting stimming, as otherwise I'd end up having a bleed part way through the stimming and lose everything I'd built up. I didn't realise I needed to have a period, as the instructions say you 'may' have one, so I thought it didn't matter. All that happened was that they got me back for another baseline scan on the Friday, by which time my lining was nice and thin, and I started stimming the following Monday. Go to the appointment anyway - you may need another baseline, but they'll tell you what's appropriate and it's better than guessing.

Lills - brilliant to hear your news.  I haven't been on here for a couple of days - glad your worry resolved itself. I worked in a lab years ago and when the biomedical scientists there did pregnancy tests they'd call it a positive with even the faintest of lines. If they were really unsure whether they could see a line or were just imagining it they'd call it 'equivocal' and put on the result slip for the patient to do an early morning test a few days later.

Afm - those menopur ampoules are a nightmare!  It's so fiddly faffing around with drawing it up and squirting it into the next one (as I'm on 150 so I have to use two vials with one water). Keep getting loads of air in the syringe, but the biggest problem is I'm not sure if I've got enough of the liquid out. There's still a little bit left in the vial that I just can't suck up. Any hints from anyone who's used this crazy system before? I'm worried I'm not getting enough of a dose. Changing the needle on a full syringe is a faff too. I much preferred the system I had before where you mixed it once then it was done, instead of every time. Grrrr. On a postitive note, at least I'm stimming now!


----------



## kara76

Newbie the menopur amps have a suction so sucks everything back in, you could make a hole in the seal so there is no suction, this makes it easier to get all the fluid out. I use to get all the air out of the syringe between each amp or at least most of the air. Hope this helps


----------



## jk1

Newbie - I prefer the ones you have to the new kind - hahaha - i used to inject the fluid in, take the needle back out to take the suction away and then put it back in to suck up the fluid.  I also used to have a tiny bit left in the bottom but its never been a problem xxx

Pheobs & Bexy - how are you both today?  I am up early although have to admit still in bed watching TV!

Mrs T - how are you hun? xx

Lills - thinking of you this morning doing your next test - which i'm sure will be fine like the one last night too!!! xx

Kara - hope you are ok xx

Siany - how are you huni? xx


Lesley - good luck with your scan today - i've had to go for 2 baseline scans before too because my AF had only just started and the lining wasn't thin enough, annoying but i find my AF is always later when i'm on the suprecur!! xxx


AFM - no news - no symptoms - no nothing - felt a bit rough last night again around 7pm - just before and after my injection, also had some AF cramps after last night  


I have a bit of i dilemma at the moment,  my sister and nephew are down this weekend (yay!!! no yay for the BIL though!! hahaha) and so we will be at m&d's in Nottage for most of the day tmrw, I've not told anyone we have had this cycle and there lies the problem - the injection at 7pm!!  I was thinking tell them i hurt my back picking the dog up, which will prevent me from having to pick my nephew up too, and then say i bought some cream to ease it and disappear upstairs with Kev who will put the 'cream' on for me - and do the injection instead......what do you think - think they will guess? hahaha xxxxx 




Hope everyone has a good friday and is looking forward to the weekend!!


Jo xxx


----------



## BexyPob

lills Yeay fantastic! so glad all is well  
Jo i'm awake too about to watch rugby in bed! we mustn't get too excited! so glad you felt poorly last night too, I thought I was going to be sick before injection and exhausted.  loads of cramps last night too, think it must be wind. so reassuring when someone's feeling the same things. think you're bad back reason is excellent for weekend, i'll be using the same one  
phoebs, how you doing? 
hi to all xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Bexy - I planned to stay in bed a bit longer but I'm soooooo hungry i'm going to have to get up i think - Kev let the dog in our room this morning too and every 3 seconds i have a wet smelly nose in my face!! how annoying!! enjoy the rugby hun - fingers crossed for a good welsh win!!! xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

tee hee i've got my gelert dog on the bed too! have a good day hon and hopefully distracted from your two lovelies nesting in. hate the negative thoughts xxx


----------



## Ravan

just a quick one from me......

Lils phew,panic over.Glad everything is ok,stay away from the pee sticks now x

Pheobs glad the bleed stopped,hope you ok today

Hope the 2wwers are relaxing and feeling positive   

newbie  hope your doing ok, stimming yay!

siany how are you today?

Les good luck with scan

Mrs T how are you? 

Morning to anyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## les0090

Hi all,
Well I had my scan and my lining is 11mm. Debbie said AF looks iminent so may not delay treatment but we have booked to go away Monday to Wednesday and not sure if we can re-arrange it. Just have to wait and see now.

JK - I don't live far from Nottage.

Lesley XX


----------



## jk1

Lesley - so will you have to go back in for another scan? i think they are ok to do your baseline within a few days so you might be ok - my af started on wednesday and i didn't have my baseline until the sunday so you might be ok huni - ps i grew up there - did you? xxxx


----------



## les0090

They told me to let them know when AF starts and then I can either go in at the beginning of the week or wait until Friday. I may do that as I was looking forward to going to London for a couple of days.

I've lived in Porthcawl most of my life and am now settled in Sker Farm (the farm surrounding Sker House) trying to be a farmer! We don't live in the big house tho, we are in the farmers' cottages by the golf club.

XX


----------



## jk1

Lesley - do whatever is best for you - the last thing you want to be doing is worrying about it and i've found the clinic so flexible its great!!

My m&d live just off west road - you must live near my fav walk then - down the lane to rest bay, turn right along the coast and then up past the golf course!! how strange - You must have gone to Porthcawl comp too like me!!  Do you remember Mr Clark the chemistry teacher - loved him but scared the hell out of me!! hahaha x


----------



## les0090

Ha ha. I had Mr Clarke for chemistry. He really frightened me. Our farm is the one next to that lane in between the 2 golf courses. It's lovely and quiet and not too far to town. xx


----------



## newbie131

Thanks for the advice Kara and JK. Hope I'll be more successful tonight. Glad to hear the last tiny little bit isn't a major problem.  

I've only done 2 days, but I'm sure I'm starting to feel my ovaries already. Seems a bit soon, but I can't really remember how early it was last time. I'm probably just more aware of it this time. At least they're one on each side and not bumping into each other at the moment!


----------



## lillsbills

Hi Ladies.. hope this finds you all well and good.  
2ww'rs - not going too bonkers.. haha.. of course you are!

JK, Siany How you feeling today?
Mrs T - I know I am a few days behind but I don't think you should delay treatment, if anything it will help you to focus on not stressing.. does that make sense?

Ravan - new list needed, I have lost track  

Kara - all hail Kara, I have stepped away from the pee sticks as instructed.  But if anyone wants to stock up First Response are on buy one get one free in superdrug at the mo.. bargain!

Well what a flippin palava! been to the docs today for prescription that Amanda wrote.  Initially took it down on Monday as I thought that many of the items on the script the chemist might not have i.e. Gestone and I thought by taking it down they would be able to order in if required.  Receptionist looked at me oddly and said, not to worry, keep the letter and she would book me in to see the doc on Friday, only space left 16.40.  I said, ok..  but explained again why I thought I should leave the letter from CRGW with them.  Again.. not to worry doc will sort it out! 
Ha! doc was running behind, got into see him at 5.15pm.  Chemist closes at 6pm... rushed up there.. guess what, No sorry dear we don't have anything here that can fill that prescription!  Suggest I try another Chemist, same when I got there, and the same when I got to the next chemist.  
All hail our angel Amanda who received my panicked phone call at 6.15, so its back down the clinic for me tom to get enough to tide me over...    

Grrrrrrrr... needed to vent, breatheee, breatheeee......  lucky I didn't smack the doc receptionist with


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone. Hope my fellow 2ww are doing ok. I'm not in the best way. Started spotting since lunch time
Xx


----------



## jk1

Newbie - hope your menopur went ok tonight hun xx

Lills - sounds like a nightmare - i would have been in tears!! lol xxxx

Pheobs - sorry to hear you are spotting, I am thinking of you and praying that its implantation, have you called the clinic again today? xxxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Yeah, Amanda said to try not to worry. Hard not to though, I don't know how much spotting is consistent with implantation? 
I'm just devastated xx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes sorry to hear your spotting, how many days are you past et now?


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - my friend i told you about thought it was actually her AF but no it was implantation, try and take it easy this weekend hun - easier said than done i know xxxxx


----------



## lillsbills

Phoebs I know its hard but there is every chance its implantation, fingers crossed for you chick x x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks guys. I'm 5dp5dt. It's everytime I go to the loo, pinkish when I wipe and a small stain browny/red on my knickers. Trying to be in denial. Been googling....as you do... It says it's quite common to bleed in ivf pregnancies? Will continue to hope for our miracle xxx
Thanks JK, that story makes me feel better xxx


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 31st oct.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Ravan .............FET nov/dec


              


JK1  OTD  26th oct

Pheobs OTD 29th oct

hyperbexy OTD 30th oct


updated list for you lils....I keep forgetting too lol

Pheobs hope it nothing and it stops for you


----------



## kara76

Pheobes when r u planning to test?


----------



## dizzywizzy

I was just going to ask jo and phoebs when r they planning to test!? X


----------



## Helen85

Does anyone know how redkay is getting on  Was thinking how I haven't read a post from her in so long and hope she's ok. 
Last I knew was she was sorting out progressing with DE xx


----------



## pheobs1

I was thinking about redkay too. Hope she's ok.

OTD isn't til next fri. If I'm being honest I tested this morning. Didn't have a decent one, just the cheepy one the clinic gives you and it was an extreamly faint positive. I don't think it's the trigger as that wS 12 days ago and I've tested earlier with my IUI's and got nothing. But given that the "spotting" is getting heavier I think that I'm loosing whatever was there xxx


----------



## jk1

dizzy - i'm not testing till my otd which is next wednesday - don't want to know - or rather don't want to see nothing again!! xxx


----------



## kara76

Can I suggest a first response hun, cheapy tests really are poo. Spotting doesn't nessersary mean the end , it can happen for many reasons and some people have bleeds all the way through.
A faint postive at this stage is what would be normal


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara, I've only got the clinics ones here. Excuse my crudeness but could I wee in a cup in the morning and store it until the afternoon when I could go out and get a first response? Xx


----------



## kara76

U could but probably better to just hold you wee for a good while and limit your drinks.


----------



## pheobs1

I've got the AF death wind now too :-( will try and get out earlier tomorrow. 
It was my second wee this morning too, I went to the loo at 6 when I got up to do the cyclogest, then did it at 8 but had no drinks in-between xx


----------



## kara76

You will be 12 days post ec tomorrow so its only 2 days early and most tests would pick it up by then at anytime of the day and sometimes a faint line is just the brand. My friend tested with first response and got faint lines and was pg with twins!
Some say hold ur wee for 4 hours if testing anytime of day, this is just what serial earlier testers do ( not me)


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks x


----------



## kara76

Jk your a good girl and I totally understand what u mean. Praying for you girl

Pheobes good luck and let us know asap


----------



## lillsbills

Phoebs - First Response are buy one get one free at superdrug hun.  Not that thats at the forefront of your mind at the moment.  When I used the one the clinic gave me I had a whole day (yesterday) of convincing myself that whatever I had was going, but got the First Response (on Karas orders lol!) and got a much better sign.


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - sounds like good news that you got a faint line huni - think those embies are snuggling nice and tight!!! i will keep my fingers crossed for you and will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Thank you Kara xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies - lots to catch up on, the 2ww gives you lots of time to chat

Ravan - you have every right to be grumpy in limbo land! It definately makes me very grumpy, you lot may have noticed lol.

Ruby - hope you get your letter soon

Bexy - hope you are good Hun. Thinking of you and counting down with you..Made me giggle thinking of you as a brosette! Nearly halfway there now

Jo - you are good waiting until OTD. At least that way you are in no doubt but it's really hard to hold out that long. I know exactly what you mean about being afraid of the answer. Hope it's your turn too

Phoebs - hope you are ok get reassurance of your positive

Lills - don't know if I've congratulated you yet, hope you are celebrating now. What a nightmare today, I would have been really stressed out

Newbie - the Menopur defo gets easier with time - I'm sadly an expert by now!

Siany - hope you are ok

Lesley - glad to hear things are progressing for you

Becca & Dizzy - hope you are ok

Hi Kara, thanks for the telling off about being in work late yesterday lol. You're always looking out for me

Sorry I haven't been around much this week but I have been thinking about you all and reading but not having time to post. I have had probably one of the toughest work weeks of my life this week and will be working most of the weekend too. Thanks for all your reassurance that I am doing the right thing by carrying on with the plan. I start taking norethisterone tomorrow so feels like I am starting the journey again. At least with work this manic I'll be jabbing before I know it!


----------



## BexyPob

Golly girls I haven't been off the board for long but so much going on...
Phoebs - have you done it yet?  This 2ww is definatley a rollercoaster.  A faint positive sounds good and bleeding is really common with IVF pregnancies so focus on that and get your First Response done  Let us know, we're all thinking of you and sending   xxx

Jo - I feel exactly the same I've never tested early and I think I'm too frightened to this time as well.  Mind you I change my mind daily so goodness knows what I'll decide when its time!  Hope you're having a good day.

Lills - sounds as though you had a real test yesterday, some people just do not realise how important these meds are bloomin' receptionist!  Well done staying calm though and another hero moment from CRGW! 

Newbie - bear with it it does get easier I promise, even the gestone injections are fine now  (never thought I'd say that!!!)

Siany - how you doing?

Redkay - any news on ed's with red hair?  xxx

Ravan - I always find the bit between tx's the most difficult, you always need to feel as though you're progressing.  Not long now though hun, it's already nearly November.

Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - sorry hon wan't missing you out just pm'd you xx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks hyper. DH is going to get a first response today, so looks like waiting until tomorrow. Did another of the clinic ones this am as it's all I've got and it was positive again, although I'm still bleeding xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Pheobs - how are you feeling now - has the bleed stopped?  I am so pleased that you are getting positives on your tests hun and will be thinking of you tmrw morning xxx

Hyper - how are you hun - not gone too mad yet i hope!!

Mrs T -  sorry to hear you had a hard week in work - don't work too hard this weekend and i hope it gets easier for you xxx

Lills - hope you got your gestone ok hun xxxx

Siany, Becca, Kara, Raven and Dizzy - hope you are all ok xxx

Lesley - I'm on my way to nottage soon - so if you see a big family with two cocker spaniels thats probably us!! 

Newbie - how are you getting on huni? xxx

Redkay - how are you - hope things are moving along for you xxx

AFM - 9dp5dt - still no symptoms apart from peeing in the night (3 times last night) and that is it............boobs still tender (ish) but not unusual at this time of the month and they have received some extra poking which probably isn't helping!! hahaha  I have been trying to sleep on my back so not to hurt the embies (yes i know!!! its psychological) and woke last night to find myself on my tummy with a really bad pain in my left hand side - i turned and it went - not sure what it was but am a little worried about my left ovary - not sure if there is something going on in there that shouldn't be!!

Anyway - hope everyone is having a good weekend,

Jo xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - it really does sound like good news chick, I know it must be really scary coz of the bleeding but I'll be keeping everything crossed for another positive tomorrow for you  xx
Jo - I know escatly what you mean it makes you paranoid down to the way you sleep, they are that deep inside with loads of protection too I'm sure we couldn't be doing anything wrong sleeping on tummies...I'm constantly over-analysing everything at the mo  You could have just been pushing your full bladder against your ovary hon (is it on that side?!?!?) xx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks girls xxx
Had a bit more this am, then some brown and nothing at the minute. Sorry for tmi but ive been wearing a sanitary towel since early evening yesterday and there hasn't ever been anything on that? 
So funny about trying to protect the embies when you sleep, I'm the same! I sleep with two pillows wrapped around my belly! My cat sleeps on my belly so it's to protect them from him too! Xx


----------



## newbie131

Phoebs - it's sounding hopeful - keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

In my head - when I get that far - I'm going to try and hold out till OTD. Not sure how long that'll last but I should be at work in the 2ww so I'm hoping it'll make the time go faster. Still not completely convinced after last time that I'm going to get as far as EC anyway - don't think I'll be convinced until it actually happens. Doing that thing where on one side I'm dreaming about due dates and on the other I'm telling myself I shouldn't get ahead of myself. Feel like my head's split in two!

Think I'm getting the hang of the Menopur. It went a lot better last night. I injected some air into the vial and that stopped it sucking it all back in when I was trying to get it into the syringe. I'll be an expert soon!


----------



## pheobs1

Newbie I'm sure this one will go much better for you and you will be going crazy befoe you know it! 
I'm a bit odd too and much prefer the menopur you've got to the one you mix up all at once, I find it difficult to get all the last bit of liquid out and it smells! Although once I was doing the one you've got in a rush and slipped and stabbed myself with the massive needle in my knuckle! That hurt!
Xxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes its good your testing postive. 

Newbie I always use to swing from totally postive to totally negative

Jk you have been boob poking lol its impossible not too


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - sounds good news for you. Glad the spotting has settled down. Im sure you'll feel better after testing tomorrow too

Jo & Bexy - hang on in there ladies, not long now x


----------



## jk1

Morning world!

Yes I am awake after my second bathroom trip so thought I'd come on here and do my diary update.

Hope everyone is ok, and pheobs good luck for your test this morning, I have a good feeling for you!  

We are going rock pooling in rest bay today, we go every time my nephew is here and find nothing but he seems to enjoy it anyway!

Have a good Sunday!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Morning ladies

Jk rock pooling sounds fun. Weather here in pembrokeshire pretty rubbish atm

Pheobes have u tested?


----------



## Queenie1

just popping in to see how raven is. hope you and dh are coping. thinking of you x


----------



## pheobs1

Morning. Did first response this morning and got strong BFP! It's so very early though so I'm too scared to be excited. Problem is I'm still getting blood when I wipe although it has turned a browny colour. Really hope it stays xxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes that's wonderful. Might be worth contacting the clinic and getting som$e bloods done


----------



## Ravan

good luck today phoebs

jk1 rockpools are fun,enjoy yourself

hyper how you doing?

Not long now,hang in there.

Mrs T how are you? almost there

newbie how the jabbing going?

dizzy and siany how are you?

lills has it sunk in yet?

les hows it going?

ruby you still waiting for your letter?

morning girls   

Kara  I've watched that video at least a dozen times  Tylers lush!

Queenie thankyou for your thoughts.I'm fine just really ****** off   hope your well,have a bump rub for me


----------



## pheobs1

I spoke to Amanda yesterday and she said that if the loss doesn't settle they can start ms on oestrogen? So I'm going in today. I have very intense cramps every now and again (4 hours or more in-between) 
Just really want my beany/ies to stay, but I know what a vicarious situation I'm in xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - that's great news, I'm sure you'll feel a lot better when you've seen Amanda

Ravan - big hugs. There's nothing anyone can say when you are peed off. You be as grumpy as you like!


----------



## Ravan

yay pheobs! Told you sticky ones are good,the fact that it is now brown is a really good sign,I agree with Kara though bloods would be a good idea.


----------



## Ravan

I'll snap out of it mrs T,just a down day. trying to get my head around natural blast transfer and the fact I'd be due a week later!And the fact the clinic wont give me anything else to help....like steriods or assisted hatching grrr


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks.
Big hugs raven. You be as grumpy as you like it's the best way xxx


----------



## Ravan

just did a google search(which i was trying to stay away from lol) seems blastocyst fet is done on day 21-24 of a natural cycle.....a week before af due.......not sooo ****** off now   I must say I know why they dont do ah on blasts(lyndon had explained to me) so that doesnt bother me really....but lots of people have steriods so might quiz the team about it.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So google isn't always evil, lol! Glad you've got some answers. If you really want steroids push for them, best to have no regrets.


----------



## Emnige

Phoebs - Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks not really believing it yet though. It's very early and I've had some bleeding. Xxx


----------



## sammy75

pheobs congratulations and if it helps i had bleeding from day af was due on and off until 9 weeks so i am sending lots of      your way and   that your little embies are fine.

massive good luck to all you ladies on 2ww, i'm really hoping you all get your bfp's.

good luck to all of you cycling atm and all you ladies still waiting to start.


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks sammy it really does xx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say Phoebs fab news on your BFP hon  So chuffed for you, I know Amanda will look after you x
Ravan - I know exactly what you mean I had a non-medicated FET too and it was the weirdest thing not having any extra medication when we're so used to being choked full of it...if Amanda thinks its the right thing she'll give you the steroids chick x
Jo - I was up at 5 so you had two hours on me yawn!!! x
Mrs T -  

Afm - to test early or not, still having the internal struggle....do most people?  If you do how much of a telling off does Amanda give you? xx


----------



## pheobs1

I even took my test to show her the strength of the lines this morning and she didn't tell me off! When is your otd now bexy? It's not that far is it?
I didn't intend doing it but with the bleeding I wanted to know xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - I think most ladies are early testers.  I think everyone finds holding out really hard, especially the second week. As for Amanda, she'll never know, lol. And if she id she certainly wouldn't give you a telling off. 
The earliest I've tested is 10 days post 5day transfer. I don't buy tests so I can't be tempted. Hope you are going ok and it's going quickly for you.

Afm just finished work so I have the rest of the weekend to myself, yay! Not that there's much left, lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - how did you get on - do you feel reassured. Have you got the oestrogen now?


----------



## pheobs1

Yeah Mrs T. Got to take three tablets a day, I feel different but too scared to let myself get to excited. Plus just had huge argument wih my parents- who don't know about the tx and eh and now worried that I got sonwound up and stressed that I've made things worse for my embies xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - massive hugs, I can't imagine how you are feeling, bound to be cautious. Sorry to hear about the row with your parents, that's the last thing you need right now. I'm sure it's not had any impact on your precious cargo though. Hope you can take it easy and look after yourself xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Thank you xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs - don't worry hon an argument won't upset them they're too cwtched up to worry about it  I'm not due to test until a week Monday aaarrrgh!  Never tested early and wondering if we're missing a trick a bit because it seems they do implant and then we loose them a few days later, prob just kidding myself but wonder if Amanda could help them stay longer if we got a positive....clutching at straws me thinks 
Mrs T - I hope you're in full relax and unwind mode before it all kicks off again tomorrow for you. Already bought the First Response so I've made the temptation far too easy for myself 

Thanks girls x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - get DH to hide them for you! I've always wondered the same, which is why I was considering blood tests this time, but I'm not sure whether it would show on a peestick at this point. You probably know - I expect you've googled it, lol. feel for you Hun, the not knowing is soooo hard x


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - Congratulations huni - i'm so pleased for you but I know what you mean about being cautious - sounds like you have a couple of strong ones there though!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you huni xxx

Bexy - how are you feeling today?  I'm still up and down, thinking this is our best chance ever but don't feel pg so don't think its worked!! (obviously i don't actually know what it feels like to be pg but you know what i mean!! hahaha) xxxx

Raven - i don't think the clinic suggested steroids to me either but because i had them twice at IVF Wales i asked for them again and they were fine about.

Hope everyone has had a good Sunday - I'm back to work tmrw  will relieve the boredom but I will miss the furbaby!!  Rock pooling was good, lots of empty shells and seaweed!! - oh but my sister did catch a big crab which we were more impressed about than my nephew was!! hahaha 

Jo xxx


----------



## Ravan

JK1 I asked about steroids for next go,but she said it wouldnt make any difference for me........even though the next one will be my 8th 2ww....guess I just have to go with the flow.

Hope your all well and staying sane


----------



## Siany

Pheobs, so glad you have got your BFP with this test.  Congratulations!  I hope the spotting stops soon. x

Lills - how are you? 

JK, Bexy, hope you are both keeping sane.  I haven't experienced a 2ww yet, so can only imagine what it is like.  Jo, hope work goes well for you tomorrow.

Newbie, how is the stimming going? 

Les, hope you have a nice time in London and that AF has arrived.

Mrs T - I was glad to be on Northesterone too.  It is good to feel as is you are doing something positive towards treatment. Hope you have a relaxing evening.

Dizzy, hope you are ok.

Ravan -  There's such a build up with all the injections in treatments that it must be strange to have a medicine free FET planned. I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Sorry I haven't posted much this week - I have been reading lots though.  

I'm still wondering when AF will arrive so that we can plan off this cycle.  My cycles are so irregular anyway and I don't know what effect the stimming will have had.


----------



## pheobs1

Just wanted to wish JK luck for work today xx

Still spotting, so who knows what's going on!

Xxx


----------



## Ravan

afternoon all.

pheobs hope your taking it easy and I hope the spotting stops soon.

Having a nervous break down now   As you know I had a heavy heavy bleed 8 days after transfer,only lasted 2 days and negative test......didnt feel right this morning so did another test and got a BFP! 
Phoned clinic and I have a scan on the 9th. Trying not to get too excited,I was so sure I had my af.
Sorry for the me post,just wanted to share.


----------



## pheobs1

OMG Raven, I bet you are in total shock! What did the clinic say?  Bet you are going crazy! Sending you lots of positive vibes, it's easy for me to tell you, even though I'm not listening to it myself, but lots of people don't think the are pg because they think they've had their period, my mother included with me.
Xxxxx


----------



## Ravan

They said restart the cyclogest....which I stopped when I bleed.....and booked me a scan.Im totally in shock....had fet all planned out. Like you I'm not (trying not) getting too excited about it yet......I've heard of spotting,like you are but never a heavy bleed. 
I have everything crossed for both of us.....do you have a scan booked?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Fantastic news ravan, you must be thrilled. What a rollercoaster of emotions xx


----------



## pheobs1

Me too raven. I've not got a scan booked yet, think they want to wait until my otd on Friday. I didn't tear today but think I'm going to Test everyday from tomorrow until Friday! Xxx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats phobes and raven, 
Chuffed for u just hope the luck keeps coming on this thread  xxx


----------



## Ravan

Kara suggested blood tests to see whats going on,think she is a smart lady  Might try that. Its such a long wait and a worry other wise. Dizzy rollercoaster of emotions is so so true.


----------



## pheobs1

Well I thought about it but Amanda didn't suggest it yesterday. Just going to wish the time away xxx


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Raven xxx


----------



## Helen85

Girls if u ask ur gp they should do the blood test to see if ur levels are rising correctly, just inform them u are pregnant but bleeding and they should offer it to u, if not don't be shy ask them to do it thats what there are there for xx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Helen, it's a long and complicated story, but my gp doesn't known about th treatment. So I'm waiting for otd before telling them I 'think' I'm pregnant! Xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Ravan - whoo hoo girl wow what fantastic news I bet you cannot believe it   So chuffed for you !!!!!


----------



## Siany

Fantastic news Ravan!


----------



## Queenie1

omg raven that is fantastic news. will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## jk1

Raven - amazing news - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! xx

Pheobs - hope the spotting stops soon - i think they are just getting well and truly settled in for the next 9 months!!xx

Hyper - how are you feeling hun? xx

Hope everyone is ok today - no news from me - first day back at work and i was yawning by 12pm!!! Feeling better now i'm home!! hahaha

Jo xxxx


----------



## Scoobydo

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting here.  We have an appointment at CRGW in November for starting the egg sharing programme as a recipient. It is my first time of going through donor treatment and has taken me a while to get my head around all the issues but think I am getting there. 

I previously received treatment at LWC Cardiff and BCRM Bristol. I have been hearing some really good things about your clinic from your threads.  Has anyone else been through egg sharing and would mind sharing their experience with me?

Many thanks

Lisa   x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Lisa. I haven't been through egg sharing but I just wanted to welcome you to the thread and just say that CRGW is a fab clinic. All the best for your appointment xxx


----------



## sammy75

Congrats ravan, so pleased for u both,

Hi everyone else today, 

Lisa welcome and I did eggshare but as the donor but I'm sure someone will give u some info soon, good luck.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ravan - oh my god! What wonderful news, bet you aren't grumpy now, lol. I am so thrilled for you - see I told you I had a great feeling for you. Will miss you as a cycle buddy though!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping on to say big congrats to Ravan, fab news!

Good luck for testing Jo, fingers firmly crossed for you

Mrs T very best of luck to you, will be thinking of you

Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Sarah x

Just did a quick post for Ravan earlier, just finished work now!

Bexy - thinking of you Hun. Hope you are doing ok and are still resisting testing. Hope acu went well
Jo - you staying sane? Hopefully work helps the days go quicker
Phoebs - hope you are doing ok. You could always ask the clinic to do bloods for you if you don't want to talk to GP yet.

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## newbie131

Gosh Ravan - that's amazing! So pleased for you. 

You too Phoebs - this thread is getting more and more positive by the day! 

Afm - had a scan this morning. It's only day 5, so Debbie warned me there probably wouldn't be much to see as it's so early. Glad she did - little bit of an anticlimax. Not bad - actually quite good - looks like there's 8-9 follies starting on one side and a few on the other side (difficult to see as my ovary's high at the moment - hopefully it'll drop down later). It just seems a little bit odd because it was all so dramatic last time with so many getting so big. I know this is much better, but it's not as exciting!    Anyway, I'm pleased that it's looking good with half the dose of Menopur I had last time, and hoping it'll all be just right this time and I won't overstim. Going back on Wednesday to see how they're getting on.


----------



## Vixxx

Ravan - congratulations hun, fab news   .


----------



## Ravan

Thanks all still in shock but definately smiling.

newbie thats  a fantastic amount for day 5! Bet theres a few more by wednesday! Main thing is to not get ohss again and again great numbers,how do you feel?

Mrs T I'll be behind you all the way when your cycling,sending all my energy your way.

Pheobs how you feeling?

Lils have you got a date for scans yet?

how are the 2wwers.....tempted yet?

Think I need to do a new list...my minds gone blank.

Hope everyone is well xxx

Lisa welcome to the mad house,will get your name on the list too   

Kara Andy has put me on a ban already   didnt bother him yesterday


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 31st oct.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov
























JK1 OTD 26th oct

Pheobs OTD 29th oct

hyperbexy OTD 30th oct

Im sure there are names missing,let me know and I'll update or you can copy and paste xxx


----------



## newbie131

Feeling fine thanks Ravan; they're all quite small at the mo' so no ill effects yet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Ravan, your news put a smile on my face after a tough day

Newbie - sounds like great progress to me


----------



## sammy75

Jk, good luck for testing tomorow, I really hope we will be reading good news from you tomorow.


----------



## lisa_A

Just popped on to wish jk1 all the luck in the world for when you test, I really hope this is it for you xxx

Vixx sorry it been on my laptop and can't do personals on here

Xxx


----------



## kara76

Quickie as I'm ill AGAIN

Jk I hope I wake up to good news from you, I am certaining praying this is your time


----------



## Vixxx

Everything crossed for you JK     .  Good luck for the test.

Hi Lisa!


----------



## pheobs1

JK, not sure if your testing tomorrow, but if you are I'm sending you loads if positive vibes, love an luck for your BFP xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thrilled for you Raven. Woohoo.

Good luck for testing jk, I have got everything crossed for you.

Getting closer for you Mrs. T


----------



## Helen85

Jk good luck if u are testing in the morning  got everything crossed for u. I'm sure I'll be seeing u over on the other thread very soon  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - good luck for the morning x


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

BFN again for me this morning - tested 1 day early - I've never done it before but had this feeling in the pit of my tummy for the last few days that it hadn't worked so wanted to put an end to it!!

We are going to book our follow up today - we are thinking (because as you know i have been planning my next cycle throughout my 2ww!!) that we will have PGD done on our embryos and I may have my immunes done although Mrs T I will need your advice on it because I'm not sure what the benefits are - If I have high immunes (not sure if thats what you call it) how do they treat that - if its with steroids then I've had steroids for my last 3 cycles anyway.

Hope everyone has a good day today

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning Jo, I am so so sorry. I really wished it was your time. Massive hugs to you and DH. I'm in work already and my phone reception isn't very good so I'll PM you tonight. For me the extra immunes treatment includes higher dose steroids, clexane and higher dose progesterone. Booking a follow up straight away always helps me to plan. Thinking of you and hope you can stay strong - we'll get there in the end hun xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk I am so so so sorry from the bottom of my heart.
Sounds like you are already planning and I am so pleased your not ready to give up.
Immunes can be treated in many ways and usually involves more than. Steriods. Pgd might be a good option and lyndon will be able to advise more of this.
Big hugs I know how much you will be hurting right now and probably angry too


----------



## jk1

Thanks both, I've asked lyndon already if he can do pgd for us and he said he could which is fab, we have 8 left so are going to have them all tested I think, I'm sure I also read somewhere that I might be able to get my immunes done on bupa, has anyone else heard of this? X x x


----------



## kara76

I know someone tried bupa before and it wasn't allowed for fertility! But deffo try it might have changed. 
Have u read the book is your body baby friendly by dr beer? I advise reading it if going down the immune route and decide if it something u wana do. 
I think crgw use intraplipids in the treatment for immunes which u might be able to have without the testing but of course the testing will provide the answer to whether u do have an immune issue. 

I know lyndon is highly experienced with pdg as he is with everything he doesn't so your got the best man for the job


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi jo, so sorry for you. I am the same as you, dont know whether to have immunes or not as i have extra steroids etc anyway. I had the cd like you to rule that out too. That is why amanda has now suggested a hysteroscopy. Has she mentioned this to you? What is pgd? Take care xx


----------



## jk1

Hi dizzy, no she hasn't mentioned that but when we spoke to lyndon he mentioned that if our embryos are perfect on day 3 and then not so good by day 5 again it could indicate a genetic issue with the eggs, pgd will test the embryos to see if there is a genetic disorder.  I have to say though that he did tell me I was asking him to look into a crystal ball so we aren't 100% sure it is this, but we want to try everything we can.

I've had a feeling it might be something like this for a while so I feel better knowing we can have them tested by lyndon.  I just think 7 embros we've had put back and not one has taken, even though up until this cycle they have been 'perfect' embryos. There must be something wrong x x x


----------



## Ravan

JK1 I really want to swear! gutted for you,I dont think there are any words for how all this makes us feel.
Sending you both massive hugs.I think its great that you are moving to the next step already though,something to focus on. I dont know much about pgd but lyndons definately the man for the job.


----------



## sammy75

jk,   really gutted for you as i really thought it was going to work this time, i hope you get the answers you are are looking for and hope they help achieve your dream.


----------



## BexyPob

Jo lovely I am just so so sorry I really thought it was your time I am sending huge hugs and I've pm'd you some info too, loads of love xxx


----------



## Emnige

Jo - I'm so sorry hun. Like Sammy, I really thought it was going to work this time for you. I'm glad to hear you have a plan xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Lisa 71 welcome you'll find loads of support here. I've also had tx at bcrm and crgw is a completely different experience, I highly recommend them. No exp of sharing but hope your tx goes brilliantly.
Newbie good luck for the scan tomorrow, your first one sounded excellent and no chance of ohss, you'll see loads of lovely big ones tomorrow.


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Jo I'm so very very sorry. I really hoped this was it for you. I know there are no words but inreally hope your are ok. Great that you have a plan, I'm sure Amanda and lyndon are going to help you get your dream xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

just wanted to say how sorry i'm am jk. glad to hear you are not giving up.


----------



## SarahJaneH

So very sorry Jo, thinking of you and dh


----------



## josiejo

Jk, I am so sorry, thinking of you and your dh   I am glad you have already decided to fight on.


----------



## Vixxx

So sorry JK1 - I really hoped it was your turn....


----------



## Helen85

Oh jo  my heart goes out to u and dh, life really isn't fair isit!!! You ladies deserve ur little family more than most and still there is obstacles put in front of u over and over !! Just doesn't make sence to me. Glad to hear u sounding so positive about moving on with a different direction with ur tx. I think if anyone can help u all achieve ur dream ur in the right clinic tho the staff are spot on , you'll get there eventually I'm sure. Sending u and dh loads of hugs xxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi All,

Thank you all so much for your support and messages.  Was doing ok until I came out of work tonight and saw Kev, then cried in the car the whole way home 

The more i think about it the more i think its all so out of our control and there is nothing i can do to make it right or make it happen..... and i want to make it happen so much that it hurts - I know you all know what i mean when i say that.

I have my fingers crossed for you ladies still going through your treatments and about to start, we have our appt with Amanda on Monday night - i wanted it sooner but to be honest I think i need this week to get my head round things......oh and to get my big massive long list of questions written down for our appt - hahaha - i do like a list!!! 

Anyways i am babbling now - but thank you all so much - you have all been amazing as usual and i honestly don't know what i would do without you all!!

Jo xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

I am so sorry to jump in here just wanted to send a massive    to JK.  I am so sorry hun.  I wish there was something I could say to make everything ok but there isnt just remember we r all here for hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - bless you, I've been thinking about you all day. I feel your pain. Let it all out Hun, I always manage a brave face in work and sob all the way home and then more when I see DH. I'm so glad you've got your follow up booked and I'm sure it'll help to have your plan. The support on here always gets me through the tough times, I'm sure I wouldn't have got this far without ff.

I was going to pm you but in case it helps anyone else here is my input on immune testing :

I felt after the last bfn that I needed to know for certain that I'd done everything I could and left no stone unturned. I didnt want to carry on regardless and possibly waste loads of time and money when there was an underlying issue. So I went for full level 1 and level 2 tests and womb biopsy and saline scan. It was found that I have clotting issues and an overactive immune system. I decided to go to see Dr Gorgy (you can have a phone consult instead) to make sure I have the most appropriate tx. My results mean that I need clexane for the clotting issues, higher dose steroids (25mg), higher level progesterone (100 gestone) and intralipids twice during stimms to dampen down the immune system. Dr G said that without the correct therapy our chances were 20-50% lower. My immune results were not so high that I needed more aggressive therapy like LIT or IVIG luckily.

So while it was expensive and took a while to get all the results, I feel like I am going into the next cycle with the best chances I've ever had.

I hope that's been a useful summary for you, agate's FAQ thread is a godsend and here is the link to cost for immune tests and some info from the clinic too.

If you want any more info, just give me a shout x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

http://www.crgw.co.uk/immunology-testing.php

http://www.crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/PI%201_42%20Immunology%20Testing.pdf


----------



## newbie131

Jo - sending you big  . Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Siany

Jo, I am so so sorry. I so hoped this was your time. Love to you and DH. X


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - thank you so much for the information that is really good - i just read it all out to Kev and we are so undecided about what to do - whether to just have a normal FET cycle with our remaining embryos and if it doesn't work go for the whole bang in a fresh cycle next year, or just get the PGD testing and immunes out the way with these embryos......oooooooh why is it so hard - anyone got a magic wand?   I am hoping that Amanda and Lyndon will be able to guide us with what they feel is the best thing to do.....hurry up Monday!!!  

thanks Siany and Newbie xxxxxxxxxxxx


Jo xxxx


----------



## Scoobydo

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for your warm welcomes.  It is a busy thread this one!
Also, thanks to Ravan for adding me to your lists, you are very organised.

I will look forward ti cycling with you all.
Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - no probs, glad it helped a bit. I'm sure Amanda and Lyndon will help advise you but really you've got to go with your gut. I only went for some level 1 tests at first but then it was praying on my mind so I knew I had to commit to the full testing. I didn't have frosties to fall back on though, I expect if I did I would have used them first. You can always try adding in clexane and intralipids without results - that was what I was going to do before I decided to go to the full testing. It's worth asking Amanda what you could add in to cover all the bases


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Lisa, as you can see you'll get loads of help and support here, the ff ladies are amaing


----------



## jk1

Thanks mrs t, we had an e-mail from lyndn last night which has already made us feel a bit more positive, and I think I may have over reacted a bit about the genetics thing, not like me at all! Hahaha

So basically we really shouldn't be worrying about it at this stage as we have 8 embryos left and there is nothing to say the best ones aren't in there, will definietly speak to amanda about bloods etc though as this next one will be our 6th cycle but our 5th et so if there is anything else we can do at this stage then that's what we want to do.

Lisa - welcome huni, you will find everyone so lovely on here and really helpful and supportive x x x

Bexy and pheobs - how are you both doing?

Raven - how are you feeling? When is your scan?

Newbie - how are the injections going? Bet you're a pro now!! X x

Siany - how are you huni? X x x

Dizzy - how are you hun? X x x

Emnige, helen, sammy - thank you so much for your support through this cycle, I will be needing you again come january!! Hahaha x x x

Kara and pix - you have both been brilliant and always on hand for my numerous queries!! Thank you so much x x x

Right better get on with some work!!  Hope everyone has a good day today x x x


----------



## Emnige

Jo - No probs, that's what we're here for and we will be here again for you in January. All the best for appointment on Monday xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Morning Jo, so glad that Lyndon put your mind at ease. I really thunk they genuinely care about us at crgw. I hope you are doing ok, get your plan together xxx

Should I ring the clinic today or shout I wait until OTD on friday?

Hyper, hope your not too crazy yet!

Hi to everyone else, on my phone so will do personals later xxx


----------



## Emnige

Pheobs - I rang the clinic before my OTD as I tested 2 days early, didn't get a telling off just a congratulations! xxx


----------



## kara76

Jk lyndon is a godsend and will always be honest which is what we need so that's good news. 
Immune testing cud be the way forward for you. I went for a biospy before our last cycle as I needed answers 

Pheobes I would call, they won't tell u off 

Morning everyone

Welcome lisa


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks everyone your support has been invaluable to me. I bit the bullet and phoned the clinic. We have our early scan on nov 17th xxx

Babydust to you all, you all deserve to achieve your dreams xxx


----------



## Ravan

Newbie.............e/c 31st oct.

Dizzywizzy........ waiting for hysterscopy

Mrs Thomas......E/c 21st nov

Siany................short protocol dec/jan

Ruby.................waiting for appointment,nov?

Les0090...........baseline 21st oct,e/t 7th nov

Becca...............FET dec/jan

Lisa.................DIVF appointment Nov

JK1..................FET Jan


                  



Hyperbexy OTD 30th oct

Ravan.........early scan 9th Nov

Lils............. early scan 10th Nov

Pheobs.......early scan 17th Nov


----------



## Ravan

JK1 glad Lyndon emailed you,it helps doesnt it,and like he said you have 8 waiting for you. Can you take something extra with the FET? Will it be natural or medicated? Monday will come around really quickly,thinking of you     


Pheobs well done for making the call   fantastic! Has the spotting stopped now?

Hyper how are you feeling?

lils where are you?everything ok?do you have a date for your scan?

Newbie Is it your scan today? Good luck if it is.

dizzy how are you doing?How long do you have to wait for your hysterscopy?

Mrs T When do you start jabbing?

Siany how are you?

Ruby any news yet?

Les Did your af start,hows it going?

Becca not long now,are you medicated or natural?

Lisa The list is the only way I can keep up lol Im useless at remembering anything.....a big fan of lists


----------



## Helen85

Hi jo 

Don't think I'll ever stop reading or supporting u ladies on this thread  dont think u all realise how much u made my cycle so much easier ! Didn't have a bloody clue what I was doing till I found u wonderful ladies to fill me full of all the info and support I needed at that time and after my bfp  
Good luck for Monday I'm sure u are list writing as we speak what questions u have to ask  
I'm sure amanda and Lyndon will have the right next move for u and ur snow babies . Roll on january I say !!!Sending u and dp loads of hugs think u are so brave xxxxx


----------



## ruby78

Jk - so sorry, I know how you feel, its dreadful, we werent lucky enough to have any embryos to freeze, so have to go through it all again!  Good luck in your next stage whatever you choose x

Hi Ravan - no news yet, spoke to the hospital today but the appointment lady wasnt there, so waiting for a call tomorrow to find out if an appointment has been made for us yet!

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your journey xx


----------



## jk1

Raven - I assume it will be another medicated FET as I don't ovulate every month (I think thats why i have medicated anyway!!).  So i think we are just going to go with whatever tests Amanda feels would be a good idea.  


Ruby - thank you hun - we've never had any frozen embryos before this cycle either so we were really shocked when we got so many - Good luck with your next cycle - hope you get your appt soon hun xxxx


Pheobs - yay for your scan - i bet you can't wait!!! whoop whoop!! xxx


Helen - thank you huni - hope you had a good day xxx


Mrs T - hope you aren't working too hard!! xxxx


Hope everyone had a good day - work was really busy today which normally i would think is poo but today it was just what i needed.


Jo xxxx


----------



## newbie131

Hi! 

Had another scan this morning - it's now a week since I started stimming. Debbie says the follicles are a little on the small side, but there's 5-6 on each side, so it looks like a good number. I'm upping the dose to 225 for the next 2 days then having another scan on Friday. Fingers crossed they grow!

So that's 3 menopur vials tonight - I'm getting a bit better with them but I still think they're a faffffffff!   Although I do enjoy snapping the top off the water.  

Looks like egg collection is unlikely to be Monday now, as I started stimming on the Wednesday and they're not being speedy follicles; more likely to be Wednesday, or possibly Tuesday. I'm a little bit relieved actually cos I was a bit paranoid about the timing of the trigger with the clocks changing over the weekend. Don't have to think about that now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - so glad you feel a bit better after Lyndon's email, bet Monday can't come quick enough for you now x

Phoebs - I guess congratulations are now official! Great that you've got your scan date

Ravan - good to see your scan date on the list too. I expect to start jabbing a week Monday as I'm on short protocol again. Drugs paid for today and delivery Friday, £1,600 yikes! 

Newbie - much better to take your time and not risk overstimulating. If it makes you feel any better I use 6 vials a night, Lol. DH always snaps the water - his way of feeling involved!


----------



## les0090

Hi all,
Firstly JK I am sorry to hear your news. Sending you my best wishes.  

Ravan - congratulations on your news. Fantastic.  

AFM - Am back from my trip to London and STILL NO AF!!! That's definitely set me back by 1 week so here's   she comes soon. So far this has been the most stressful thing. I can't seem to concentrate on anything else either.

Lisa - welcome. I am using donor eggs (from Russia) so if I can be of any help just let me know.

Hi everyone else. Hope it's all going well with you all.

Lesley XX


----------



## les0090

She's here! She's here!! Never been so glad to see AF. 

XX


----------



## Ravan

well done les,get on the phone in the morning lol


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie - brill scan, slow and sure is excellent and good luck for Friday xx
Les - whoo hoo well done af she arrives eventually! When is your baseline? Xx 
Jo - how you doing chick? Really good luck for Monday, excellent info from Lyndon, they are fab aren't they?   xx
Mrs T - whoo hoo fantastic news on the drugs, gulp on the expense but so worth it hon as it's bfp time for you this time xx
Ruby- hope you're appointment has been sorted xx
Ravan and Phoebe chuffed to see you both with scan dates   xx
AFm was a bit stupid and tested this morning and got bfn. Otd not till tues so I hope something miraculous happens before then :-(


----------



## pheobs1

Hyper, there is loads of time yet, so please keep up hope. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ravan

Hyper plenty of time,look what happened to me   too early to tell just yet   stay away from the peesticks


----------



## ruby78

Hi Ladies,

Just an update from me, phoned IVF Wales today & what a surprise no appointment made yet & the lady said prob wont have 1 until Jan at least!  So why was I told last month we would have 1 for November!  Oh well never mind, at least I can relax and enjoy myself over the Christmas period, not worrying about whether I should be drinking or not! lol! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Oh ruby so disappointing for you!  You're right though you can have a fab Xmas now and really enjoy yourself before jan  xx
Ravan I'm not going near the p sticks again till at least Monday, lesson learnt just hope for a ravan like miracle   xx


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry Phoebe meant to say thanks hon. How you feeling now? Xx


----------



## les0090

Well just had my baseline and thank goodness all is well.   My lining is 5.4mm so I can start progynova tomorrow. My next scan is 11/11/11 at 11am!! Thought we would stick to the 11's. They should be defrosting our eggs at the start of the following week so tx should be done by the 18th November hopefully.  
Here goes!!!

Best wishes to you all.
Lesley. XX


----------



## Emnige

Great news Lesley. I'm sure your next scan will go just as well. All the best xxx


----------



## Ravan

yay Les fantastic news!!! loving the 11's  It will go fast now.

ruby I'd phone everyother week for an update....you never know,they may fit you in sooner if you keep on top of it.....yet a good drink at xmas would be nice 

Hyper this is what Lyndon sent me.........

I was a little surprised when we spoke on the phone as you were bleeding too early to suggest it was due to failure of embryo implantation. Who was I to question your opinion about bleeding!
Congrats!! 

[/color][/size]That was in responce to me bleeding 9/10dp5dt and tested positive 16dp5dt!!! Makes you wonder about what you read on goggle eh!

[/color][/size]
[/color][/size]Newbie good numbers there,my e/c was delayed a day too.
JK1 FET may be better for you....slightly more natural.

Hope everyone is well    
[/color][/size]


----------



## lillsbills

Hi all, sorry for absence.  Caused by hardware failure, in other words I dropped the laptop!

So much has happend..

Ravan - Haha.. OMG! fanblo*dy tastic girl... wonderful news
Phoebs - So happy for you to
Hyper - its not over yet, you are quite early testing so fingers crossed.
JK - What can I say, so sorry it didn't happen this time for you. You inspire me though, I wish I could be like you and look forward in the face of heartbreak.  You are fabulous and I hope and pray you get your little miracle  

So many updates for me to personalise each one, so I will simply say, hello and I hope all the usuals are keeping themselves well during this time and to our new joiners, welcome you will never meet a nicer, more caring and insightful bunch of ladies.  They are amazing...  

AFM - feeling ok I suppose, not getting excited as still aware such early days.  When I saw Amanda for some drugs the other day she said 'these two weeks waiting for your scan can be harder than the 2ww" god, can't someone throw us a bone..lol!  I am driving DH mad with my.. cramps.. I have cramps. Oohh no!!  ... then I cry, then I am calm...  it does turn you into an emotional train wreck.  I have had a small amount of brown discharge on average every other day, but not a lot so not panicking! haha.. well I am but trying to keep a lid on it.

Early scan booked for NOv 10th.


         to all.


----------



## jk1

Lills - thank you huni xxxxx


Ruby - appt thing is annoying but yay to drinkies at christmas!!!  xx


Lelsey - yay to the baseline scan!!! good luck huni xxxx


Hyper - i have pm'd you but sending you loads of       and yes - just look at what happened to Raven!! xxxx


Newbie - hows things going? xxxx


Siany - hope things are ok with you xxxxx


Raven and Pheobs - how are you both?  hope things are ok xxxx


Kara, Pix, Queenie and Mrs T - how are you?  xxxx


AFM no news - just wishing the days away till Monday - as you do!!  AF hasn't started yet and doesn't feel like its going to either at the moment, I stopped the meds on Monday so thought it would have started by now but nothing.  Its annoying because i know the longer it takes to start now the longer it will be till we can start our next cycle     


Anyway at least its friday tomorrow - and my boss is off so yay yay yay!!! 


Jo xxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hope its good news for you Bex. Jo, I am looking forward to having a couple of months off treatment over xmas. I have been continuously cycling for the past eighteen months. Its only been two weeks since treatment and have already lost four pounds yet eating and drinking what I like! Very quiet on here lately xx


----------



## BexyPob

Les fantastic news, and hope you have a wonderful scan on 11th, love all the 11's! Xxx
Ravan thanks for the info you had from Lyndon. Tested negative again this morning so stupidly hanging on to hope that they may be late implanters   otd on tues. Hope you're feeling really well xxx
Jo Monday isn't far away, let us know how you get on, thanks for all you support xxx 
Lills whoo hoo on having scan date   xxx
Dizzy well done on the weight loss girl, that is brill. I always put loads of weight on during tx xxx
Mrs t whoo hoo on the drugs, not long now chick xxx


----------



## newbie131

Hyperbexy -   it turns around for you by OTD.

Jo - Hope AF comes soon. I'm with you on hating all the waiting. I wished away the whole summer this year!

Afm - had another scan yesterday. Slow and steady progress; they're going to keep me on the higher dose (225) till at least Monday. Got about 5-7 decent sized follies on one side and 4 on the other, plus some small ones, but it's really hard to see my left ovary cos it's really high up - Debbie had to use the abdominal scanner again to see it. Hoping it drops as they grow. Tried doing star jumps, but I'm not sure how many it takes! 

What happens if it doesn't drop? If they can't see it with the dildocam ( )I can't see how they can get at the follicles to do the egg collection. If they can't get at one side would they be able to continue with embryo transfer or would the remaining eggs be pumping out hormones that could compromise it? 

Also, looks like egg collection is going to be Wednesday (although that isn't completely confirmed yet). Which day do they start counting, the day of egg collection or the day after? e.g. is a 3-day embryo put back on Friday or Saturday? I think someone asked this the other day but with all the abbreviations I'm not quite sure I understood.

At least it looks like I'm not going to overstim this time, so I'm really hopeful it's all going to actually happen!


----------



## kara76

My left ovary is high and they push it down at ec, its been reach 3 out of 4 times but was always party seen on dildo cam
. Et would go ahead if this ovary isn't reach as the eggs would be ovulated anyway. They will do all they can to reach it 

Ec day is counted as day 0


----------



## kara76

Hyper fingers crossed for late implantation


----------



## newbie131

Thanks Kara   You can see a little bit on the dildocam, but not enough to get a proper view. Glad to hear they'd go ahead with ET anyway.


----------



## BexyPob

Newbie don't worry too much about your high ovary, mine was too this time and they just pushed it down in ec it was all fine   thanks kara too for good wishes xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie,

Hyper - you know I'm praying it changes for you. I just keep thinking of Ravan's test 

Newbie - have they suggested star jumps before EC? That's what was recommended to me and it really works!


----------



## Siany

Bexy, I have everything crossed for you that things turn around and you get your BFP on OTD.   xxx

Newbie, glad you are not overstimming this time. xxx

Lills, Pheobs and Ravan, so good that you have your scan dates.  xxx

Mrs T, do you start your jabs soon?  xxx

Les, good that you are on your way at last! xxx

Ruby, keep nagging about that appointment!  It is so unfair that you have to wait so long.  xxx

Welcome Lisa.  xxx

JK, I hope you get some answers in your meeting with Amanda on Monday. xxx

Dizzy, well done on the weight loss. xxx

Kara, hope you are feeling better.  xxx

AFM - I am still waiting for AF so can't see treatment being this side of Christmas.  I have also been having hot flushes this week which I wasn't expecting.  We should have had treatment this week, and I was work for the week, I have been busy helping my sister move house and spending time with my lovely 9 month old niece.  Also, my gran passed away last Saturday, so I have a lot to keep my mind off the treatment that never was!


----------



## Ravan

Siany so sorry to hear about your gran,hope your ok   

Hyper Im praying its a good one for you today   

Newbie how are you feeling? wednesdays not far away,e/t would be saturday yay!

Lils and pheobs how are you both?

Mrs T what date do you start jabbing? Almost Nov   

JK good luck for appiontment tomorrow.

Lisa Ruby and Dizzy how are you?

Les 12 days to go!  

Morning all hope your all well. Seems to be a quiet weekend here,Ive been xmas shopping,almost done I think,present wise anyway. Spent alot of time last night wrapping gifts lol I love xmas   but hate the stress of it all.


----------



## Ravan

sorry if I missed anyone,too early to think


----------



## pheobs1

Hi raven I'm ok thanks, wishing time away until 17th!
Hyper keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jk1

Siany - sorry to hear about your gran, sending you loads of hugs huni x x x

Hyper - how are you? Been thinking of you x x x

Pheobes - bet you can't wait till the 17th! X x x

Newbie & Lesley - how are things going? X x x

Raven - hope you are ok, bet you can't wait either x x x

Lills - how are you Hun? X x x

Kara - how are you? Hope you are having a good weekend x x x

Emnige, Helen and sammy - hope you are all well x x x

Lisa - how are you, hope you are well x x x

Afm- af started yesterday which is yay but also poo, but I am glad as means only this one more after this then can start again!  I am doing my list of questions today for my appt tomorrow, can anyone think of anything I can add as I'm running out of things to try.  I am going to ask about immunes and intralipids which I might ask for without the testing but not really sure what other options there are for us, this time we had gestone, steroids and progynova but what else can I take?

Have also had a return of my eye infection this week since being back at work so looks like I will be back on the anti biotics again 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and enjoyed the extra hour this morning! 

Jo x x x


----------



## kara76

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274352.new#new

Good luck


----------

